# deisterfreun.de e.V. - Forum



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo deisterfreun.de , 

um den Thread "Biken im Deister" zu entlasten, machen wir hier einen neuen Thread auf. 

Alles was mit Trailbau etc. und den deisterfreun.de(n) zusammenhÃ¤ngt, soll sich in Zukunft hier abspielen.

Zitat Quen aus dem Deister-Thread *:"Eine wichtige Anmerkung zum Schluss â es soll ja keiner sagen, man hÃ¤tte  ihn nicht vorgewarnt: sollte hier demnÃ¤chst wieder das Chaos  ausbrechen, habe ich keine Scheu, die SchlieÃung zu wiederholen. Des  Weiteren ist fÃ¼r die Unverbesserlichen auch eine Forumspause nicht  ausgeschlossen."*

*Dieses gilt auch fÃ¼r hier !*


----------



## Quen (1. Juli 2012)

Danke Sören - ich wünsche euch ein gutes Gelingen mit dem eigenen Thread. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (1. Juli 2012)

Erster Abonnent


----------



## bastis (1. Juli 2012)

Zweiter!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Juli 2012)

Dritter


----------



## taifun (1. Juli 2012)

Klasse...so soll es sein


----------



## chris2305 (1. Juli 2012)

Sch... das Podium ist weg....
Ab nach PDS!


----------



## bastis (1. Juli 2012)

Werden aufm Ü 30 jetzt eigentlich alle Sprünge nur zu tabels umgebaut? hatte gedacht das die komplett zurückgebaut werden ?! oder nur ein teil?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juli 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Werden aufm Ü 30 jetzt eigentlich alle Sprünge nur zu tabels umgebaut? hatte gedacht das die komplett zurückgebaut werden ?! oder nur ein teil?



Das wird sich nach der nächsten Begehung mit den Naturschützern zeigen. Vielleicht ist es ja jetzt so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Torben. (1. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Das wird sich nach der nächsten Begehung mit den Naturschützern zeigen. Vielleicht ist es ja jetzt so wie es sein soll.



Mit dem Umbauen sind wir fürs erste fertig. Als nächstes steht eine inoffzielle Begehung an ob das so genehmigt werden kann. Danach wird weiter entschieden


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Juli 2012)

Die Umsetzung eines eigenen threats find ich Klasse^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (1. Juli 2012)

Was kann denn Gruppe "Sonntags-Buddler" von heute berichten? Ist der Elefanten-Table fertig?


----------



## janisj (1. Juli 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Was kann denn Gruppe "Sonntags-Buddler" von heute berichten? Ist der Elefanten-Table fertig?


jep  ... oder doch nicht..... wir haben mindestens eine Kröte und haufen Pflanzen umgesiedelt, ein verrostetes Rad rausgegraben, den Fahrer mussen wir noch suchen.


----------



## Koch_MC (1. Juli 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Was kann denn Gruppe "Sonntags-Buddler" von heute berichten? Ist der Elefanten-Table fertig?



der heisst jetzt offiziell "Monte Guido"


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Juli 2012)

Das Probestück zum Vorzeigen ist erst mal fertig. Mal schauen, ob das jetzt abgenommen wird. Jedenfalls schaut kein Holz mehr raus, was ja Bedingung war.
Ich finde es sieht auch seeehr natürlich aus, aber das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.
Ende Juli gibt's wohl eine Begehung, und dann planen wir weiter.


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Juli 2012)

Also sind jetzt erstmal keine Buddeltage geplant?


----------



## Torben. (1. Juli 2012)

Richtig erstmal nuuur biken ... Endlich ...Der "Monte Guido" ist toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrianbiker (2. Juli 2012)

Ich war auch am SA beim bauen dabei (der Kerl mit dem Speci. Enduro), das war das Ergebnis, als ich zu Hause meine Socken ausgezogen hab: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233407&stc=1&d=1341249094
Anhang anzeigen füße.pdf

Gibts Bilder von fertigen Monte Guido?


----------



## NightWing77 (2. Juli 2012)

Konnte diesmal leider nicht zum bauen kommen, Pflichtbesuch beim Schützenfest stand an. Halbe Familie ist in Schützenvereinen.
Und ab Sam bin ich für zwei Wochen mit dem Reiserad und 7000 Taschen aufen Weg nach Prag.
Mal schauen ob die UNB diesmal zufrieden ist.


----------



## Kacy (2. Juli 2012)

An alle fleißigen Ü30 Buddler vom Wochenende: Checkt noch mal eure Astralkörper. 
Ich habe gerade Zecke Nr. 3 entfernt. 
Bringe ja hin und wieder mal so ein Tierchen mit nach Hause, aber die vom Wochenende waren so winzig, dass ich sie zuerst gar nicht gesehen hatte...


----------



## Scott-y (2. Juli 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Ich war auch am SA beim bauen dabei (der Kerl mit dem Speci. Enduro), das war das Ergebnis, als ich zu Hause meine Socken ausgezogen hab:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233407&stc=1&d=1341249094
> Anhang anzeigen 233407
> 
> Gibts Bilder von fertigen Monte Guido?



 Bei waren die Haare danach nicht so lang. Ich weiß nicht wo du reingetreten bist


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sind auf dem Ü30 neben Mörsergranaten auch irgendwelche biologischen Kampfstoffen vergraben, die eine Umwandlung zum Wilden Tier bewirken,(mit der Körperbehaarung beginnt das meistens)


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2012)

Gestern Abend kam ein Kanpfmittelräumungswagen in Basche azs dem Wald


----------



## wichtigisimwald (3. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht wurde unterm Monte Guido der vermisste Panzer vermutet..


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2012)

Hier habe ich was über den alten Panzer gefunden, nicht das ihr glaubt ich würde euch Geschichten erzählen.



> http://www.schatzsucher.de/Foren/showpost.php?p=102804&postcount=46/QUOTE]


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier habe ich was über den alten Panzer gefunden, nicht das ihr glaubt ich würde euch Geschichten erzählen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adrianbiker (3. Juli 2012)

> Vielleicht sind auf dem Ü30 neben Mörsergranaten auch irgendwelche  biologischen Kampfstoffen vergraben, die eine Umwandlung zum Wilden Tier  bewirken,(mit der Körperbehaarung beginnt das meistens)


Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich nicht zu so nem saublöden Vampir werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (3. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Zecken kann ich mit, war aber nur eine.


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich suche noch einige Teile für den Aufbau meines neuen SX-Trail ,
also schaut mal nach was Ihr so loswerden wollt.

Ich benötige:

STEUERSATZ: 1-1/8" cartridge alloy upper and 1.5" lower cartridge bearing

Gabel 180mm

Vorbau max: 30 - 40 mm

Kurbel: 1 fach oder 2 fach

Schalthebel 3 / 9 Fach

Schaltwerk:9Fach

Sattel

Griffe

Pedale: Klickies

ggf. Reifen gerne auch Specialized

Vielen Dank

Torsten


----------



## sundancer (4. Juli 2012)

@1Tintin:
Habe da vielleicht einiges für dich.

Reifen: Specialized Chunder, neuwertig. Evtl. Auch noch andere Reifen. Muss ich mich mal durhc meinen Keller wühlen. Mach mal nen Preisvorschlag für die Reifen.

Pedale hätte ich nen Satz Shimano, allerdings fehlt an dem einen Pedal eine Schraube. Dadurch ist es recht wackelig. Sollte sich aber reparieren lassen. Die würde ich für 5,-EUR verkaufen.

Kurbeln:
Hab hier nen Satz Shimano LX Kurbeln. Sind allerdings dreifach, dafür neuwertig. Allerdings ohne Innenlager (HT2 Innenlager wird benötigt).

Schaltwerk:
Hab nen optisch stark gebrauchtes Shimano Saint mit kurzem Käfig. Technisch OK, allerdings stark verschrammelt.
Evtl. hab ich auch noch nen Vorbau und Griffe.

Melde dich mal, am besten per PN.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (4. Juli 2012)

Hat nächstes Wochenede jemand Lust einem potentiellen Vereinsmitglied den Ü30 zu zeigen? Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit.
Sonst versuch ich einfach wen am Sportplatz anzuquatschen ;D


----------



## EpischeEnte (4. Juli 2012)

Wie komm ich eigendlich am besten zum Ü30 ? Komme aus Steinhude und reise immer über den Zug an ;D Bisher nur am Waldkater ein bisschen herumgelungert mich würden aber die anderen Trails auch mal interessieren ;D


----------



## bastis (4. Juli 2012)

Erzähl doch mal etwas über dich, vielleicht nimmt dich mal wer mit


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juli 2012)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Hat nächstes Wochenede jemand Lust einem potentiellen Vereinsmitglied den Ü30 zu zeigen? Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit.
> Sonst versuch ich einfach wen am Sportplatz anzuquatschen ;D



Normalerweis fahren wir Sonntag um 12:00 am Sportplatz los


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## bassboolette (8. Juli 2012)

Ist das eine Premiere? Bin gestern Abend noch mal schnell aufm Ü30 unterwegs gewesen und habe mir dann nach einem harmlosen Sprung die Kugel ausgeschultert. Bin ich damit der Erste, der sich auf dem Ü30 nach der Renaturierung Körperteile hat kallibrieren lassen? Dann hätte ich gerne 'nen Pokal - oder einen Schlag in die Fresse, weil ich mich so dämlich angestellt habe!!!


----------



## kwark (8. Juli 2012)

Nö biste nicht, sitze hier seit ner Woche mit schmerzenden geprellten Rippen und ner Acht im Vorderrad die schon fast ne 16 sein könnte... -Doof wenn man bei nem cornersprung gradeaus springt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (8. Juli 2012)

eh, der selbe trick, den ich versucht habe. bin dann schön mit dem vorderrad über den anlieger gerutscht und ins gebüsch gefallen. sah bestimmt ziemlich dämlich aus. blöde natur!


----------



## schappi (8. Juli 2012)

jetzt mal ne Frage an alle die das renaturierte Stück nach de Schranke gefahren haben: Wie gefällt euch der Umbau?
Feedback ist erwünscht


----------



## bassboolette (8. Juli 2012)

Ich finde das Stück super! Sieht zum einen geil aus, da ihr euch die Mühe gemacht habt, die Flanken der Tables zu bepflanzen. Zum anderen ist die Piste jetzt auch für all die geeignet, die zuvor beim Anblick der tiefen Löcher 'nen Stift in der Hose hatten und lieber an den großen Dingern vorbeigefahren sind. Props an die fleißigen Buddeller. Bei der nächsten Aktion stifte ich euch 'nen paar Bierchen!!!!


----------



## bastis (8. Juli 2012)

tabels sind gut, den letzten finde ich persönlich nen bischen zu steil, aber das ist geschmacksache. Ansonsten top


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juli 2012)

Der letzte Absatz ist ja mal wieder vom übelsten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seniorenbiken (9. Juli 2012)

hey ihr süßen, denkt bitte dran das bei land unter ( starker regen ) der Ü30 echt leidet wenn ihr dort fahrt. nutz dann lieber die anderen trails, wir haben keine lust dort regelmäßig ausbessern zu müssen, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
ist es so schwer neugebaute Obstacles nach heftigem Regen zu umfahren?? 
Ihr wisst was zu tun ist! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne Frage an alle die das renaturierte Stück nach de Schranke gefahren haben: Wie gefällt euch der Umbau?
> Feedback ist erwünscht



Bin einmal gefahren . Erster eindruck : Ich finds nicht so dolle , bin aber als allmountain tourer nicht die zielgruppe für den trail. vermutlich ist es eher was für die flieger in ihren rüstungen. Was mich persönlich stört, dass jeder table am ende eine nase hat. Für anfänger ist das nicht ungefährlich wenn der sprung zu kurz wird. 1-2 normale tabels wären nicht verkehrt. Beispiel grab, da ist für jeden was dabei.
Ist halt nur ein erster eindruck . Ein kumpel der dabei war, empfand genauso .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2012)

das mit der Nase an der Landung werde ich einmal mit dem Bautrupp besprechen, Vieleicht lässt sich das ja ändern.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (10. Juli 2012)

man kann es halt nicht jedmn recht machen und eine herausforderung muss es auch geben. dann spring nicht sondern rolle wie ein anfänger rüber ,macht doch auch spaß


----------



## Torben. (10. Juli 2012)

Ja da muss man nochmal gucken wie man das etwas entschärfen kann, so das die Hüpfer auch noch einen kleinen Kick haben. Teilweise sind die "Nasen" schon etwas haarig wenn man in die welle reinspringt.. da geht meist nur drüberrollen, absurfen (können nur wenige und anfänger schon garnicht) oder eben ganz rüber.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (10. Juli 2012)

aber wir werden doch wohl nicht jetzt bei jeder beschwerde oder anderen meinung etwas ändern oder umbauen.


----------



## njoerd (10. Juli 2012)

ich hab auch noch was zu määhhckern


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> aber wir werden doch wohl nicht jetzt bei jeder beschwerde oder anderen meinung etwas ändern oder umbauen.


Senior, Das nicht, aber wenn man etwas sicherer machen kann ohne den Könnern den Spass zu verderben ist das schon gut.
Die Dubles sind ja jetzt als Tables mit"  dip" umgebaut, daher ist die alte Höhe der Landung geblieben.
Die Frage an dich als Architekt ist jetzt : kann man die Kante der Landung um "eins tiefer" machen ohne den Sprung für Könner zu versauen?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (10. Juli 2012)

Kann man nicht einfach das Loch zwischen den beiden Kamelhöckern zu machen?

Verglichen mit dem Monte Guido dürfte das doch der kleine Clemens mit seiner Schubkarre alleine gewuppt kriegen!


----------



## herkulars (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (10. Juli 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach das Loch zwischen den beiden Kamelhöckern zu machen?
> 
> Verglichen mit dem Monte Guido dürfte das doch der kleine Clemens mit seiner Schubkarre alleine gewuppt kriegen!



Werde mal ein Wörtchen mit ihm reden!!!!!!!!!!
aber nicht das er mir in einem Bergwerkstollen verschwindet!!(siehe Osterwald)


btw: wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe sollen die Höcker extra so bleiben, damit man die Wellen zum "surfen hat"


----------



## Koch_MC (10. Juli 2012)

Naja die "Nasen" sind nicht mit Absicht entstanden. Es war nur einfach keine Erde mehr da, um die mitte auszufüllen  Außerdem war die Anzahl der motivierten Helfer doch arg deziemiert nach dem ersten Buddeltermin, so dass wir froh waren, dass die tables eingemaßen standen....


----------



## Seniorenbiken (10. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Senior, Das nicht, aber wenn man etwas sicherer machen kann ohne den Könnern den Spass zu verderben ist das schon gut.
> Die Dubles sind ja jetzt als Tables mit"  dip" umgebaut, daher ist die alte Höhe der Landung geblieben.
> Die Frage an dich als Architekt ist jetzt : kann man die Kante der Landung um "eins tiefer" machen ohne den Sprung für Könner zu versauen?




ich weiß was du mir sagen möchtest, alsooooooooooooooooooooooooo. geht schon nur dann wird die landung immer kürzer, besonders beim zweiten von der schranke aus gesehen. 

tip eins ist auffüllen
oder die landung etwas verlangern u flacher machen, ginge auch noch. 

halt immer etwas mit arbeit verbunden, ich hoffe wir werden überhaupt bei dem ganzen hin und her noch mal fertig 

gut das ich noch meine eigenen baustellen habe


----------



## Torben. (10. Juli 2012)

Landung flache ist immer mistig. Schön steil die Landung gibt mehr Speed und Flow, ich will da ja nicht einschlagen wie ein Ambos der aus 5m fällt ;-) Auffüllen ist da die einzieg sinnige Lösung mMn. Allerdings nimmt das auch wieder etwas Spannung für die Pros da es dann egal ist ob man zu kurz kommt ;-)

Ach noch was. Die Kamelhöcker waren durchaus so gewollt, damit es nicht ganz so langweilig ist beim rüber rollen...


----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

auffüllen finde ich gut, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein.. hoffe nur nicht das nachher alle Sprünge umgebaut werden müssen und nur noch Tabels da stehen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2012)

Die welligen Tables waren gewollt, damit man springen, fahren und surfen kann. Lezteres macht mehr Spaß, wenn man durch eine Welle rollt. 
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man keine Sprungtechnik hat, braucht man auch nicht versuchen einen 5m Table heile hinzubekommen. Dann eignen sich die kleineren Tables weiter unten besser zum üben. Wenn man einen Table permanent zu kurz springt, macht das auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß.
Aber egal, wenn es wirklich durchgeht, bauen wir das zu einem flachen Table um. Im Umbauen haben wir ja Übung. Wenn's nich durchgeht, wird ja wieder alles anders.

Barbie, deine Meinung kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Ich finde der Ü30 ist DER Enduro- und All-Mountain-Trail schlechthin!
Unter DH und FR versteh ich was anderes. Dafür ist der Trail zu flach und glatt. Und deswegen bist z.B. Du, genau die Zielgruppe!
Fahr mal die neue Rumpelline auf der Rakete, das ist DH.


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. Juli 2012)

Viele Fahrer die die Tables nicht weit genug springen können/wollen haben vom flowigen surfen auch nicht viel. Wenn jemand an der Nase hängen bleibt und sich verletzt ist das Geschreie wieder groß...

Soll ja für möglichst alle gut fahrbar sein der trail. Und wer sowieso rüber fliegt ... der surft nicht  

Evtl. könnte man ein paar Wellen wie beim 4X irgendwo in einer line einbauen, wenn irgendwann mal der drang nach mehr Abzweigungen und Möglichkeiten wächst. Macht verdamt viel Spaß und das bischen Gefälle ist genau richtig dafür.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Ich komme mit dem Allmountain recht gut über die Tables. Man darf halt nach der ersten Nase nicht aufhören aktiv zu fahren damit man nicht zu heftig über die zweite Nase rumpelt.

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## njoerd (11. Juli 2012)

Wie ich das gesehen habe, gibt es Tables in verschiedenen Größen. Da fängt man einfach klein an und steigert sich langsam. 
Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, wenn man in eins durchfährt, das es nervt, bei einigen Tablen "Angst" haben zu müssen, dass man gegen die Nase  springt und auf die seiniege fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Juli 2012)

Also für mich ist der beste Allmountaintrail im Deister der Grabweg (rechte Seite vom Weg) Da sind besonders in dem unteren Hälfte wirklich Linien für alle dabei. Insbesondere halt viele Anfängerkicker.
Soll ja auch jeder Trail anders sein.
Bin ja erst einmal gefahren. Hatte aber das Gefühl, dass ich keinen Table ohne "Doppelnase" gefahren bin. 
Die neue Rakete-Linie kenne ich noch nicht. Aber auf der alten Linie waren auch ein paar Anfängerkicker.  
Ich will auch keinen Kritisieren, ist nur mein Feedback nach Erstbefahrung.


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2012)

Barbie ist auch so angekommen,
wenn du jetzt aber verlangst, daß wir irgendwo einen Geländewagen als Hindernis für dich einbuddeln, dann wird das schwierig


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Barbie ist auch so angekommen,
> wenn du jetzt aber verlangst, daß wir irgendwo einen Geländewagen als Hindernis für dich einbuddeln, dann wird das schwierig



Der muss sich doch bewegen, fahre sonst nicht drauf 
Hätte viele lieber nen tunnel oder überführung an der kreuzbuche. Lässt sich da was machen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2012)

Tunnel is ne feine Sache!


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. Juli 2012)

Step-down step-up Tunnelcombo


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2012)

Herr Menzel hat, glaube ich im Augenblick eine Tunnel und Schacht Phobie
Da sollten wir die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht mit dem Vorschlag kommen die Kreuzung an der Kreuzbuche zu untertunneln. Aber vieleicht kommt ja eine Ampel durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Herr Menzel hat glaube ich im Augenblick eine Tunnel und Schacht Phobie
> Da sollten wir di nächsten 4 Wochen nicht mit dem Vorschlag kommen die Kreuzung an der Kreuzbuche zu untertunneln. Aber vieleicht kommt ja eine Ampel durch



Wenn das mit dem Tunnel nicht klappt, könnte man alternativ einen Roadgap bauen!


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Herr Menzel hat, glaube ich im Augenblick eine Tunnel und Schacht Phobie
> Da sollten wir die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht mit dem Vorschlag kommen die Kreuzung an der Kreuzbuche zu untertunneln. Aber vieleicht kommt ja eine Ampel durch



Induktionsschleifen und Schranke die den Schraubeweg dann sperrt wäre wohl zu teuer oder ? Barbie könnte ja mal als Sponsor seinen Arbeitgeber fragen, dem ist ja daran gelegen das sein Mitarbeiter gesund bleibt und da nicht ständig SUV's platt macht  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## exto (11. Juli 2012)

Ich seh' da auch einen Interessenkonflikt, wenn Barbie ständig niedersächsisches Landeseigentum zerdellt...

Außerdem, Überführung? Tunnel? Umfahrung gibt's doch schon: Zack, rechts runter, Dornröschen wieder rauf. Kann doch so schwer nicht sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juli 2012)

ihr seit aber echt ein fieses gesindel


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Juli 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr seit aber echt ein fieses gesindel



Meine meinung:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Torben. (13. Juli 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tunnel is ne feine Sache!



Da spricht der Kumpel


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Juli 2012)

Ich schlag Barbie schon mal für den Sturzpokal 2012 vor.
Einen Geländewagen durch Handauflegen zu verbeulen schafft nicht jeder!


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Juli 2012)




----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2012)

Ja die Schwalbe macht ihn zu einem ganz heißen Kandidaten
Und dieser Pokal ziert das heimische Wohnzimmer ungemein, nicht wahr Evel


----------



## exto (13. Juli 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich schlag Barbie schon mal für den Sturzpokal 2012 vor.
> Einen Geländewagen durch Handauflegen zu verbeulen schafft nicht jeder!



Na ja, bei DEN Händen und DER sportlichen Vergangenheit, fürchte ich, der Gute hat noch was ganz anderes verbeult als schnöde Geländewagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2012)

der gedanke kam mir auch  
dr. faust teil II


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Juli 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, bei DEN Händen und DER sportlichen Vergangenheit, fürchte ich, der Gute hat noch was ganz anderes verbeult als schnöde Geländewagen...



in grauer Vorzeit haben wir noch in der Garage trainiert, ich kam mir manchmal vor wie der Boxsack 

Auf jeden Fall ein heisser Anwärter!
Oder muss der Pokal immer an jemanden gehen, der sich die *eigenen *Knochen bricht ?


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2012)

Nö!!
der Pokal wird verliehen für den ungewöhnlichsten Sturz des Jahres, insofern erfüllt Barbie die Kriterien ganz genau


----------



## matzinski (13. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist Barbie ja noch nicht mal richtig auf die Fr.... gefallen, sondern hat nur einen SUV beschädigt. Ob das wirklich Pokalwürdig ist ? Hat ihm überhaupt irgendwas weh getan? Sorry Barbie, für den Pokal ist deutlich mehr Einsatz gefragt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2012)

Mal sehn was Sonntag geht. Ich sach nur nass, Wurzeln, Steine, Harz. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (13. Juli 2012)

Oh Pokalanwärter - da fällt mir grad kwark ein, auf dem ü30 vor 2 Wochen. Fast zum Schluß an 'nem double gemault. Das Vorderrad sah besonders gut aus, er hatte Sterne gesehen und 3 'gefühlte' Rippenbrüche. Gildet das auch? Vorderradbild laß ich mal reinstellen


----------



## exto (13. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich das hübsche Ding nicht auch mal in grauer Vorzeit? Kann mich nicht mehr richtig erinnern, besonders, weil ich ja eigentlich NIE irgendwo einschlage...


----------



## kwark (13. Juli 2012)

Ein normaler double war das nicht, war ein cornersprung den ich schon öfter beim hochschieben gesehen habe und ich mich da schon immer gefragt habe warum die linke Seite der Landung so kurz sein muss.

Bin dann nach erfolgreichen Bau-samstag dem Guido hinterhergejagt und der ist das Ding auch schön gesprungen - ich nicht, bissl zu weit, eher grade als rechtsrum und dann ein wenig Vorderradlastig... 


Neues Laufrad ist gebaut und meine Rippen heilen auch.

Ps. Würde beim nächsten mal bauen gerne die Landung ein wenig entschärfen...


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2012)

Boah, was für ne ehre mit dem pokal in verbindung gebracht zu werden.
Bin aber schon damit belohnt worden, dass der esjuwie rechtzeitig zum stehen kam.
Denke , falls ich irgendwann meinen 3. Crash auf der kreuzbuche überlebe , habe ich anspruch auf den pokal
Vorher nicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Barbie ist auch so angekommen,
> wenn du jetzt aber verlangst, daß wir irgendwo einen Geländewagen als Hindernis für dich einbuddeln, dann wird das schwierig



Moin,

Ich würde da noch Quen vorschlagen. Sein Einschlag bei Voelksen mit der Wunde wie weiland gefuehlt Ewald Lienen und zerstörtem Vorderrad. Und wie lange sind eigentlich die gebrochenen Rippen her?


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2012)

Ja wir müssen schon anfangen Kandidaten für den Köpperpokalzu sammeln, der wird immer beim End of Season Stammtisch im November verliehen.
Über den Kandidaten wird unter allen DF abgestimmt
Bisherige Titelinhaber waren 1
1. Schappi für den Kopfsprung in das Moorloch auf dem Märchenweg (Ich habe aber nur bis zu den Brustwarzen dringesteckt)
2. Exto für den Rahmen der in voller Fahrt auf der Rakete schlagartig in 2 Teil zerbrach (Canyon was sonst)
3. Evel für den 2. Bruch des Knochens, den man sich theoretisch nicht brechen kann Er wird seit dem im RKK als medizinisches Wunder geführt und öfter zu orthopädischen Vorlesungen an der MHH eingeladen)
4. Derzeitiger Pokalinhaber Homer für seinen glorreich versemmelten Double auf der Rakete bei der er seine bevorstehende Landung schon in der Luft kommentiert hat

Also immer schön Geschichten von lustigen Köppern sammeln. 
der Köpperpokal hat auch eine stark beschützende Wirkung: Evel hatte in dem Jahr seines Besitzes kein Verletzungen. Homer ist bislang auch immer heile über die Sprünge gekommen.

Den Pokal hat übrigens Downhillfaller gestiftet den Biker hat Scotty mit dem Wasserstrahl ausgeschnitten


----------



## Koch_MC (15. Juli 2012)

Torbens Einschlag am Baum war auch ned schlecht!


----------



## Unplugged (16. Juli 2012)

Seit wann ist denn der Ü30 gesperrt?


----------



## matzinski (16. Juli 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn der Ü30 gesperrt?


seit Frühjahr


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Juli 2012)

Sepp und ich haben heute das Vorzeigestück des Ü30 nochmal hübsch gemacht. Das Grünzeug ist dank des Regens auch schön angewachsen.
Bitte die nächsten Tage NICHT betreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Juli 2012)

Kann man das nochmal irgendwie hier anpinnen? Mit Datum bis wann der Ü30 nicht befahren werden darf. Sonst eiert da irgendein Pflaumenaugust wieder runter.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Ist das eim Thread "Biken im Deister" auch angekommen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juli 2012)

Egal, in 9 Stunden ist Begehung! Daumen drücken!


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juli 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Egal, in 9 Stunden ist Begehung! Daumen drücken!



*drueck*


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Auf gutes Gelingen um 10.00 Uhr!


----------



## Hagen3000 (19. Juli 2012)

Wünsche euch gutes Gelingen gleich! Bin gespannt


----------



## Zonerider (19. Juli 2012)

gut, is dann ab 12 wieder offen?


----------



## Torben. (19. Juli 2012)

wäre da vorsichtig warte lieber bis morgen


----------



## Zonerider (19. Juli 2012)

war au eher ironisch gmeint, des was hier grad runter kommt ... da macht´s eh kein Spaß


----------



## bastis (19. Juli 2012)

wie ist es gelaufen? oder läuft es noch? daumen sind gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seniorenbiken (19. Juli 2012)

xxx


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juli 2012)

Wie jetzt Monte G. is genehmigt?


----------



## Seniorenbiken (19. Juli 2012)

dieses ist eine freundliche ansage:   offen ist der trail so wieso nur bei gutem wetter, ich weiß nicht warum ihr bei regen und matsch den trail zerfahren wollt,...vielleicht liegt es daran das ihr ihn auch nicht pflegen müßt, also fahrt bitte überall nur nicht bei scheißwetter auf den vereinsstrecken.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (19. Juli 2012)

xxx


----------



## Zonerider (19. Juli 2012)

hach wie hab i des vermisst, na denne ... ride on ride free and feel the energy


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa steffen hat gerade angerufen, er wird aber bestimmt noch einen bericht schreiben, lieber vorstand, ihr seit helden, danke für den ganzen papierkram, und eure ausdauer.


 

guido bitte halblang  !!!

die bauten können so bleiben, 
der rest muss aber noch umgebaut werden . 
*der trail ist daher noch nicht offiziell und daher auch noch nicht zur befahrung freigegeben !!!*


----------



## Seniorenbiken (19. Juli 2012)

dat ist ja wohl klar


----------



## Torben. (19. Juli 2012)

immerhin ist es jetzt durch damit hätte ich ja im leben nicht gerechnet


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2012)

So, leute , tut mir leid, das ich mich erst so spät melde, aber ich musste Geld verdienen.

Die Begehung des umgebauten Teils mit NLF und Region ist gut gelaufen.
der Umbau ist OK so und hat Zustimmung gefunden. Sogar Mointe Guide (oder auch das Panzergrab genannt) ist noch im grünen Bereich wenn auch nur knapp.
Es gibt ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die Herr Nüsser noch angemahnt hat die noch geändert werden müssen, Das betrifft 2-3 Stellen an Bäumen, damit die keinen Schaden nehmen.
Wir können jetzt in dem Stil so den Ü30 fertig machen.
Wir müssen allerdings alle Bauwerke mit Bilden und Maßen und Lage auf einer Karte dokumentieren, für das Monitoring (veränderungen werden dann Jährlich verglichen). Das muss jetzt noch nebenbei gemacht werden. Ist aber auch gut und notwendig für die Versicherung.

Der nächste Arbeitseinsatz ist dann für 28.+29. geplant Evel wird sich dazu noch mit details und den Zeiten dazu melden.
wenn viele Leute kommen wie bei den letzten Arbeitseinsätzen, dann geht das richtig schnell von der Hand. Wir werden jetzt zusehen, das wir den Vertrag ASAP unterzeichnet bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (19. Juli 2012)

Häng mi ungern da rein doch, wahren solche Vorgaben von Beginn an angedacht?
Damit mein i Bemaßung, Bilder, dokumentarische Auflistungen usw., mich deucht,
da wird etwas schriftl. festgehalten, worauf man den Verein später festnageln kann,
mit allen Vor/Nachteilen?!


----------



## Oswa (19. Juli 2012)

Darf dann später nichts mehr verändert werden, oder wofür muss alles genau festgehalten werden?

Wäre beim Bauen wohl dabei...


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Juli 2012)

Alles halb so wild. Die Mitarbeiter der Behörden wollen ja auch bissel Arbeit mit uns haben.
Das ging heute alles so entspannt ab, da braucht man niemanden was Böses unterstellen. Ich hatte ein wirklich gutes Gefühl heute.
Wir haben jetzt Vorgaben wie die Strecke aussehen muß, und damit kann man vernünftig arbeiten.

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf 2 geile, flowige und schön lange Strecken. Es wartet noch eine Menge Arbeit auf uns, aber ich glaube es wird sich lohnen!

Dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht, deswegen ist der nächste Basteltag am Samstag den 28.7.
Treffen um 12 an der Schranke Hohenwarte.


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Dokumentation ist nötig da der Deister Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist. Daher brauchen wir für die Trails wg Legalität eine eine Befreiung:

Alle Bauten werden fotografiert, in einen Lageplan eingertragen und die Befreiung von der LSVO beantragt, die wir auch erhalten, wenn die Vorgaben eingehalten werden.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild. Die Mitarbeiter der Behörden wollen ja auch bissel Arbeit mit uns haben.
> Das ging heute alles so entspannt ab, da braucht man niemanden was Böses unterstellen. Ich hatte ein wirklich gutes Gefühl heute.
> Wir haben jetzt Vorgaben wie die Strecke aussehen muß, und damit kann man vernünftig arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Moin Steffen,

Am 28. werde ich mir auch 1-2 Stunden Freiraum zum Buddeln schaffen können. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## schappi (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
nach der erfolgreichen Begehung des umgebauten Teils des Ü30 geht es jetzt in dem selben Stil mit dem Rest des Trails weiter.
Treffen aller Helfer am Samstag und Sonntag jeweils um 12:00 Uhr an der Hohen Warte.

Bitte kommt zahlreich und wer hat sollte eine Schubkarre mitbringen.
Viel Hände sind der Arbeit frühes Ende.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Juli 2012)

Nicht ganz.
Samstag um 12 Uhr an der Schranke.
Sonntag könnte ich erst ab 16 Uhr. Wir können aber am Samstag besprechen, was wir am Sonntag machen.


----------



## Torben. (25. Juli 2012)

Ich bin raus


----------



## Seniorenbiken (26. Juli 2012)

bin samstag u sonntag drin


----------



## Zonerider (26. Juli 2012)

Bin auch raus da Nachtschicht


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Juli 2012)

Wir basteln jetzt doch beide Tage. Sonntag macht Guido den Chef. Ich komme dann später dazu.
Also, wer Zeit hat, Samstag und Sonntag um 12 an der Schranke.


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2012)

Samstag kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag bin ich dabei, Ich habe heute mit Herrn Unverdross telefoniert, und noch ein paar Sachen mit ihm besprochen, die ich an euch weitergeben muss.


----------



## toschi (27. Juli 2012)

Ich würde der Buddellei gerne mal wieder beiwohnen, damit ich später auch mal wieder fahren darf, leider muss mein Projekt WOMO Crafter bis zum 02. August fertig sein damit wir entspannt in den Urlaub fahren können. Wird also dieses WE wieder nix mit meiner Anwesenheit, leider und schade, denn für solche Aktionen fahre ich immer gerne 100km.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim Trailshapen, vertraue da ganz auf Evel und seine Mannen 
Freue mich schon im Spätsommer endlich mal wieder mit Euch die neuen Trails zu fahren.

Allen die dann auch in Kürze in den Urlaub fahren wünsch ich viel Spaß in den Bergen oder am Strand 

Gruss toschi


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. Juli 2012)

Werde Sonntagnachmittag rumkommen!


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade Info von den Landesforsten bekommen, das Thema Versicherung ist jetzt auch in trockenen Tüchern die ARAG hat das Thema gelöst, wir haben eine Betriebshaftpflichversicherung kombiniert mit einer Haus und Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht, die auch Ansprüche von Nichmitgliedern regelt.

Also jetzt Volldampf voraus, je mehr Leute mit anpacken , desto schneller ist derv Trail fertig.


----------



## Fredpat (27. Juli 2012)

Entschuldigt, wenn ich doof frage, aber wo ist die hohe Warte? In meiner Karte gibt es soetwas zweimal: Einmal direkt neben der L401 von Egestorf nach Nienstedt und einmal den Berg "Hohe Warte". Werde vorbeikommen, muss jedoch mit Bahn und Bike anreisen, da keine andere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kacy (27. Juli 2012)

Gemeint ist die zwischen Egestorf und Nienstedt an der L401.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Sonntag auch mal wieder zum buddeln, dann werde ich Sohnemann mitbringen. Er nennt sich selbst Bob, der Baumeister


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn meine Mitbewohnerin/Mutter es erlaubt werde ich wohl morgen mal vorbeischauen...wenn ich hinkomme...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin für morgen leider wieder raus. Heute wurde mein parkendes Auto von einem Erntefahrzeug kaputtgefahren. Das A... hat dann auch noch Fahrerflucht begangen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taifun (27. Juli 2012)

Solltest doch sowieso neuen bekommen....
Bei dem Regen hier zur Zeit,wird dort wohl eher mehr Schlamm sein .


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Solltest doch sowieso neuen bekommen....
> Bei dem Regen hier zur Zeit,wird dort wohl eher mehr Schlamm sein .



Es regnet im Deister? Hier ist es immer noch heiss und knochentrocken. Sieht auch nicht wirklich nach Regen aus...


----------



## Quen (27. Juli 2012)

Regen, Gewitter, aber nicht zu knapp.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2012)

erleichtert das bauen


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2012)

Noch 1h


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juli 2012)

schönen gruß vom könig :

11 leute waren heute beim umbau vom ü30 echt ein wenig dürftig 

vielen dank an die fließigen 9 anderen helfer .

wir bitten morgen um zahlreicheres erscheinen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2012)

Heute komm ich auch!
Hoffentlich kommen noch mehr Leute, wir wollen den Ü30m doch ASAP einweihen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bergamounter (29. Juli 2012)

Bin mit am Start


----------



## bastis (29. Juli 2012)

leider muss ich arbeiten! aber ich drücke ich euch die daumen! in der woche wenn ich frei habe helfe ich gerne! am weekend ist es aber leider echt schlecht!


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2012)

hallo Leute, 
vielen Dank noch einmal für das zahlreiche Erscheinen heute,  Das hat ordentlich was geschafft:
Insbesondere die beiden Kinder waren niedlich und hatten veil Spass bei Blumen pflanzen.
Nächstes Wochenende geht es weiter!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Juli 2012)

Dem Deisterfreund 
und ersten Wegbereiter
Ernst Brauns. 







Mir fällt da auch jemand ein, der die gleichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (1. August 2012)

Evel, 
wann ist am Samstag und Sonntag treffen zum Ü30 Umbau?
Habe an beiden Tagen frei.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. August 2012)

Am Wochenende geht's weiter. Da ich beide Tage aber erst früh um 6 ins Bett komme, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir Samstag und Sonntag 14 Uhr starten. Bissel Schlaf brauch ich auch.
Wer möchte kann ja vorher ne Runde radeln.


----------



## ProjektT (2. August 2012)

Bin an einem der Tage dabei... Wie sieht es mit der "Werkzeugausstattung" aus?

Grüße


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. August 2012)

Gut. Für knapp 30 Leute ist Werkzeug da!


----------



## Brook (2. August 2012)

Ich sags ja immer und überall wo ich "durch komme" .... im Deister geht´s steil nach vorne!

Unglaublich ihr Freaks!!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. August 2012)

Moin Hinrich! Alles im Lot?


----------



## bastis (3. August 2012)

Bitte um Rat:

Wer weiss wo ich in Hannover/Umgebung auf die schnelle mein Innenlager nachdrehen lassen kann?? 

gruss


----------



## schappi (4. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Heute und Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr Arbeitseinsatz Ü30 Umbau.
Treffen an der Schranke Hohe Warte

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fredpat (4. August 2012)

Hey, ich kann heute leider nicht kommen, bin gerade vom Tierarzt zurückgekommen und muss gleich noch in die FH. Morgen bin ich aber wieder dabei!


----------



## schappi (5. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank noch einmal an alle die gestern dabei waren und so kräftig mit angepackt haben.
Der neue doppel S Anlieger am Logride ist super geworden und auch Monte Guido 2 ist fertig.
Wir schätzen noch 2-3 Wochenenden, und wir sind mit dem Umbau durch.
Ich bin heute schon ab 13:00 Uhr da für alle die schon etwas früher kommen wollen.

wir sind inzwischen schon recht weit unten am Arbeiten! Ihr müsst also von der Hohen Warte eine ganze Strecke Trailabwärts gehen.
Bis bald im Wald (hoffentlich kommen viele, dann schaffen wir wieder ordentlich was!

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2012)

bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. August 2012)

Ein fettes Danke an Alle die sich regelmäßig am Wochenende den Allerwertesten aufreißen und stundenlang schaufeln. Ihr habt's echt kapiert!

Ein besonderer Dank geht an alle New-Scool-fb-Gopro-Freerider und semitalentierten Downhillracer, die immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, bzw. daran das geile Trails durch Fahren entstehen.
Auch gut sind Biker, die auf abgesperrten Trails fahren, die Buddeltruppe zutexten, um dann einfach weiterzufahren und sich den Fahrtwind um die Nase wehen lassen.
Noch besser sind Biker, die 100m vor der Buddeltruppe eine Vollbremsung machen, um dann panikartig die bastelnden Mitbürger zu umfahren. Nicht das die noch ne Schaufel zuviel haben.

Wir sehen Euch bestimmt alle nächstes Jahr zur offiziellen Eröffnung der Trails. Dort könnt ihr dann erzählen, das Mountainbiken der beste Sport der Welt ist!

Zum Glück gibt es doch noch etliche Leute, die ein soziales Gewissen haben. Danke!


----------



## chris2305 (6. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Auch gut sind Biker, die auf abgesperrten Trails fahren, die Buddeltruppe zutexten, um dann einfach weiterzufahren und sich den Fahrtwind um die Nase wehen lassen.
> haben. Danke!



In einer bestimmten Lokalität hat derjenige mal verlauten lassen, dass "WIR" im Deister ja die geilsten Trails haben..... Hoerman und meine Wenigleit konnten damals schon nur schmunzeln. Hauptsache tolle Geschichten erzählen


----------



## Surfjunk (6. August 2012)

Bin back aus Sonne.

Diese Woche buddeln Samstag oder Sonntag?
Kann ich meinen Sohn 7 Jahre mitbringen?


----------



## jammerlappen (6. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen Sohn 7 Jahre mitbringen?



Wenn Du keine Angst hast, dass er mehr schafft als Du - klaro!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (6. August 2012)

Die Anlieger-Kombi ist echt gut geworden, da muss es nur noch 1-2 mal draufregnen. - Hat wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. August 2012)

Samstag UND Sonntag wird um 12 Uhr weitergebastelt. Treffpunkt ist aber so ziemlich am Ende der Strecke, da wir schon fast am Ende des Ü30 sind.

Im September startet der Umbau des Ladies only. Dann wird aber nur noch 1 Tag pro Woche gebaut, damit die fleißigen Menschen auch mal die Strecken fahren können, die sie so schön gestalten!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (6. August 2012)

Super Leute! Hut ab vor den fleissigen Helfern! Krieg schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber wenn die Bauphase auch genau in meinen Urlaub fallen


----------



## schappi (6. August 2012)

Auch von Mir noch einmal fetten dank an alle die Samsatg und Sonntag geholfen haben.So 20 Frauen und Männer waren immer dabei und hoch motiviert.
Das schafft jedes Mal 100-200m.
Bis nächstes Wochennede dann.


----------



## schappi (6. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Angst hast, dass er mehr schafft als Du - klaro!


Jammerlappen spricht das aus Erfahrung, da ihn seine Freundin beim Buddeln immer in den Schatten stellt
Die schafft pro Nachmittag einen guten Kubikmeter meht als er
Ella, du bist Spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (6. August 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Jammerlappen spricht das aus Erfahrung, da ihn seine Freundin beim Buddeln immer in den Schatten stellt
> Die schafft pro Nachmittag einen guten Kubikmeter meht als er



Kannste so oder so sehen, ein Kubikmeter weniger als Ella is immernoch drei Kubikmeter mehr, als der der am drittmeisten schaufelt 



schappi schrieb:


> Ella, du bist Spitze


----------



## ellma (6. August 2012)

Nicht mehr als alle, die dort mitmachen! Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich einiges aufzuholen habe. Nicht labern, weitermachen !


----------



## Surfjunk (6. August 2012)

also ich könnte mit so einer Frau nicht leben Mark.
Die biked besser als du und Buddelt auch noch mehr weg als du 

Da bekommt man doch Komplexe


----------



## Surfjunk (6. August 2012)

Ach, wegen Buddeln.
Ich sehe mal zu das ich meinen faulen Bruder auch noch mitbringe.
Der hat auch schon mal im Deister auf der Schnauze gelegen.
Dann kann er auch mit buddeln und denn Schaden wieder beheben


----------



## jammerlappen (6. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... Komplexe



K...was? Was ist das? Ansteckend?


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> K...was? Was ist das? Ansteckend?




nee, die wahrheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. August 2012)

Hier sprechen die Weicheier, die Angst vor starken Frauen haben!


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. August 2012)

Nicht vergessen. Samstag um 12 am Ü30 weitermachen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen. Samstag um 12 am Ü30 weitermachen.



Ne 12 Uhr im Mittelmeer baden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (10. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen. Samstag um 12 am Ü30 weitermachen.



Aber Sonntag doch doch auch,richtig?

Wir kommen extra aus OWL mit 2,5 Leuten.(2Erw/1Ki)


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2012)

Sicher, Sonntag auch 12 Uhr.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2012)

*ein "FETTES" danke an alle helfer, die heute tatkräftig am ü30 geholfen haben. ihr wart klasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*


----------



## wurzelpistensau (13. August 2012)

Die Anderen wissen gar nicht was sie verpassen. Und zu denen, die nur zum Glotzen & Fahren kommen, muss man echt nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## ellma (13. August 2012)

Buddeln im Deister macht echt Spaß!


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. August 2012)

Sonntag war echt ein geiler Tag!
Nächstes Wochenende ist buddelfrei. Alle Fleißigen dürfen guten Gewissens Rad fahren.

In 2 Wochen geht's dann weiter.


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. August 2012)

Jau, gerade nicht im Lande aber wieder dabei wenn's auf'm Ladies losgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (14. August 2012)

Wir kommen auch noch mal am Ladys. 
Sohnemann fand das richtig gut. 

Endlich mal normale Menschen um ihn rum meinte er und nicht immer nur Fußballspieler.


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. August 2012)

@Evel:

Darf man jetzt eigentlich Flugstunden auf dem Ü30 machen oder lieber ausweichen auf andere Strecken ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Evel:
> 
> Darf man jetzt eigentlich Flugstunden auf dem Ü30 machen oder lieber ausweichen auf andere Strecken ?



bitte ausweichen auf andere strecken !!
der vertrag ist noch nicht unterzeichnet, daher ist ein befahren des ü30 noch nicht offiziell gestattet. 

mit dem jetzigen befahren des ü30 torpediert ihr unsere ganzen bemühungen . 

daher bitte woanders fahren. 

danke


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. August 2012)

@hoerman:

Alles Klar, weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2012)

an diesem wochenende findet kein baueinsatz statt. 
 die bauarbeiter wollen das schöne wetter außnahmsweise mal selbst nur zum biken nutzen .

 übernächste woche geht es dann aber wieder weiter. 
 evtl. dann auch schon am "ladies only" 

 ride on 

 die deisterfreun.de


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Hi, wie sieht das eig. aus, wenn wir als Hamburger mal eure schöne Region besuchen möchten? Sind da ja nicht so ortskundig, gibts da ne Möglichkeit dass sich jmd. als "Anfänger-/ Fremdenführer" zur Verfügung stellt?


----------



## chris2305 (15. August 2012)

Gibt es bestimmt. Wann wolltet ihr denn? Und was wolltet ihr fahren?
Ansonsten mal im Forum mitlesen und sich mal einer Truppe anschließen. Der Evel guidet auch gerne mal ein paar Leute.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Hatten grob Anfang Sep. im Visier.. Aber eher weniger Touren als son paar Spots wo man schön Kurven schrubben & springen üben kann. Hatte da son paar Vids gesehen, "Days of Deister" das sah schon interessant aus, sowas haben wir hier leider nicht...


----------



## exto (15. August 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> an diesem wochenende findet kein baueinsatz statt.
> die bauarbeiter wollen das schöne wetter außnahmsweise mal selbst nur zum biken nutzen .
> 
> übernächste woche geht es dann aber wieder weiter.
> ...



Vielleicht schaff ich's dann endlich auch ma. Ich hab nachgezählt: Seit Ende Mai hatte ich deutlich mehr Auswärts- und Auslandstage als zu Hause sein. Nicht 1x im Deischder gewesen. Nicht mal zum Biken 

Am mitte September noch mal drei Wochen und im November eine Woche Spanien, dann bleib ich aber wirklich erst mal zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (15. August 2012)

Warum soll es Dir anders gehen,als mir.
Willkommen im Club


----------



## Quen (15. August 2012)

Eine Tüte Mitleid bitte! 

Wollen wir Samstagvormittag fahren?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Surfjunk (15. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht 1x im Deischder gewesen. Nicht mal zum Biken



Wärest du mal mit uns letzest We mitgekommen. 
Da haben wir BB gemacht. 

(Buddeln&Biken  )


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. August 2012)

@Macus xxx
Ich bin grad sehr mit dem Bau unserer gepachteten Strecken beschäftigt, hab aber auch in der Woche mal frei. Schreib mich an dann kann ich Euch ein paar Jumpspots zeigen.
Schaut auch mal bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren aus Hamburg rein, die kommen mittlerweile auch öfter in den Deister. Vor allem Spacetime und MX Silver. Spacetime hat sich nur leider letzte Woche die Hand gebrochen.
Wie gesagt, einfach melden.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. August 2012)

Ach sowas habt ihr auch? Nice! Das fehlt uns hier leider ein wenig... Ich gucke mal, wann ich mit nem Kollegen mal Zeit habe, wie gesagt ist Anfang Sep. angedacht.

Danke fürs Feedback!


Gruß


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. August 2012)

Hier mal kurz ein paar freie Tage von mir. 3.9.  7.9.  14.9. 19.9. Vllt passt ja was. 
Wie gesagt, am Wochenende is meist malochen auf den gepachteten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. August 2012)

Wie soll denn das werkzeug zum Ladies kommen? Falls ich mit dem Auto in den Wald darf, könnte ich den ganzen Kram rüberfahren


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. August 2012)

Wenn du den Trail mit deinem Auto einmal probe fährst, spendiere ich dem Bautrupp ne Schubkarre voll Maurermarmelade!


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. August 2012)

Homer, als ob du Gedanken lesen könntest! Ich wollte dich nämlich fragen ob du mit deinem Transporter den Krempel rüberfahren kannst.
Genehmigung kriegen wir schon.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. August 2012)

Da viele Waldfürsten ja der Meinung sind, daß wir nur "auf Wegen, die ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen PKW zu befahren sind" biken dürfen, können wir das gleich auschecken. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (18. August 2012)

Evel,
hast du wg der Fahrgenehmigung schon mit Herrn Nüsser gesprochen, oder soll ich das machen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. August 2012)

Ich hab ihn letztens im Wald gesprochen. Ich denke das es kein Problem ist.
Wenn es soweit ist, kannste ja aber mal anfragen. Ich sag Bescheid.


----------



## schappi (21. August 2012)

Das ist Ziel des Vereins, genau so etwas zu verhindern:


----------



## schappi (21. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für Evels nächstes Ladies FT Camp


----------



## schappi (21. August 2012)




----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (21. August 2012)

Am Wochenende soll es weitergehen auf dem Ü30. Am Ende der Strecke sind noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen. Dann sind wir dort erst mal fertig.
Allerdings hatte ich gestern einen Arbeitsunfall und bin ein paar Tage krankgeschrieben.
Ich bin tatsächlich an einer 3 cm hohen Bordkante umgeknickt und hab mir im linken Fuß die Bänder überdehnt. Bis Samstag sollte das aber wieder gehen, Spaten werd ich aber nicht bedienen.
Wenn Alles glatt läuft, dann sehen wir uns Samstag und Sonntag um 12 Uhr.


----------



## schappi (22. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch wieder dabei!
Wäre schön, wenn wieder viele Leute kommen könnten.
Bis Bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2012)

Respekt Schappi! Wenn man weiss was bei Dir alles los ist und dass Du selber nich zum Fahren kommst, ist Dein Engagement gar nich hoch genug zu schätzen!!!


----------



## chris2305 (22. August 2012)

:Bin Samstag dabei und werde mit kleiner Verstärkung anreisen. Dann haben wir wenigstens eine heile Karre

Hochachtung an den ganzen Vorstand!! Taxi und Roudy haben bestimmt auch andere Sorgen!!
Zu Evel sag ich eh nix mehr


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2012)

Ich bin ab 13:00 da und kann anschliessend das Werkzeug zum Ladies bringen. Habt ihr schon ne Freigabe vom Oberförster ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll es weitergehen auf dem Ü30. Am Ende der Strecke sind noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen. Dann sind wir dort erst mal fertig.
> Allerdings hatte ich gestern einen Arbeitsunfall und bin ein paar Tage krankgeschrieben.
> Ich bin tatsächlich an einer 3 cm hohen Bordkante umgeknickt und hab mir im linken Fuß die Bänder überdehnt. Bis Samstag sollte das aber wieder gehen, Spaten werd ich aber nicht bedienen.
> Wenn Alles glatt läuft, dann sehen wir uns Samstag und Sonntag um 12 Uhr.


 
Ich sags ja, ohne Rad ist immer am gefährlichsten.



chris2305 schrieb:


> :Bin Samstag dabei und werde mit kleiner Verstärkung anreisen. Dann haben wir wenigstens eine heile Karre
> Hochachtung an den ganzen Vorstand!! Taxi und Roudy haben bestimmt auch andere Sorgen!!
> Zu Evel sag ich eh nix mehr


 
Soll bloß keiner denken, wenig buddeln macht mich froh


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2012)

Der Herr Nüsser ist die Woche nich da. Vllt brauchen wir das Werkzeug am Sonntag noch.


----------



## Kacy (23. August 2012)

Bin dieses Wochenende im Kurzurlaub, aber demnächst bestimmt mal wieder zum buddeln dabei.
Freue mich schon auf den neuen Ladies


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. August 2012)

@Evel:

Das kommt davon wenn man zu Fuß unterwegs ist. Wenn du das mit Demo gemacht hättest, hättest du nix gemerkt.

Fußgänger sind immer sehr gefährdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan'70 (23. August 2012)

moin, wann und wo soll es sonntag los gehen ??


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. August 2012)

12:00 hatte ich verstanden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. August 2012)

Genau, 12 Uhr so ziemlich am Ende des Trails. Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. August 2012)

Ist Samstag noch Ü30 oder schon Ladies, auf dem Plan ?


----------



## jammerlappen (24. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll es weitergehen auf dem Ü30. Am Ende der Strecke sind noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen. Dann sind wir dort erst mal fertig.
> Allerdings hatte ich gestern einen Arbeitsunfall und bin ein paar Tage krankgeschrieben.
> Ich bin tatsächlich an einer 3 cm hohen Bordkante umgeknickt und hab mir im linken Fuß die Bänder überdehnt. Bis Samstag sollte das aber wieder gehen, Spaten werd ich aber nicht bedienen.
> Wenn Alles glatt läuft, dann sehen wir uns Samstag und Sonntag um 12 Uhr.






tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Evel:
> 
> Das kommt davon wenn man zu Fuß unterwegs ist. Wenn du das mit Demo gemacht hättest, hättest du nix gemerkt.
> 
> Fußgänger sind immer sehr gefährdet.



Du konzentrierst Dich einfach auf die falschen Informationen


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. August 2012)

Frühe Stunde ist immer fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. August 2012)

Merke: Erst Kaffee - dann Forum!


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. August 2012)

War heute nochmal beim Doc. Is wohl doch ein Bänderriß.
Naja, egal. Ich komm nachher um 12 um Euch anzutreiben!


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ist Samstag noch Ü30 oder schon Ladies, auf dem Plan ?



Wollt auch nochmal fragen, wie der Plan ist?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (25. August 2012)

Wie istn so die Resonanz für nachher?


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2012)

Also wir sind gegen 12 halb 1 unten am Ü30


----------



## stefan'70 (25. August 2012)

ist morgen ü 30 oder lady angesagt ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. August 2012)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> ist morgen ü 30 oder lady angesagt ?



Würde uns auch interessieren


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. August 2012)

Da wir heute nur 8 Hanseln waren, is nachher um 12 immer noch Ü30. Bis gleich!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2012)

Viel spaß und viele fleißige helfer. Wär gerne dabei heute. VG hoerman


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. August 2012)

Hallo an alle Freunde des Deisters.

Ich kann euch leider erstmal nicht helfen.

Mich hat es heute Morgen erwischt. Bin etwas unsanft zu Boden gegangen. Resultat nach einem kurzen Aufenthalt in Gehrden: Schwere Prellung der Schulter, dazu noch eine Schürfwunde. Zum Glück nix gebrochen.

Wie lange das dauert, kA. Wenn die Schulter wieder fit ist, kann ich euch wieder voll unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. August 2012)

Na denn mal gute Genesung!


----------



## 1Tintin (26. August 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Freunde des Deisters.
> 
> Ich kann euch leider erstmal nicht helfen.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung, bis demnächst.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2012)

2 schritte vor, 1 zurück.  ganz normal .


----------



## zoomie (26. August 2012)

Der Hoerminator hat Recht;-) Gute Besserung!


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2012)

Uiuiui, dann startet er wohl nach den diversen Rückschritten beim nächsten Mountain-Style in Chatel. Wer kümmert sich um die Wildcard?


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. August 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Freunde des Deisters.
> 
> Ich kann euch leider erstmal nicht helfen.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!

Will dir den Mut nicht nehmen, aber ne Prellung kann länger schmerzen als wenn du es dir gleich richtig gebrochen hättest


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2012)

Ersteres auch von mir und Ella. Und vergiß einfach, dass ich davon sprach monatelang mit der Schulter zu tun gehabt zu haben


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. August 2012)

Dir auch gute Besserung und mir, und dem der sich gestern das Handgelenk gebrochen hat, und dem der im Annastift mit Hüfte liegt, und allen anderen Verletzten.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. August 2012)

Mal schaun, wie lange sich es zieht.

Schon blöd wenn man den Arm / Schulter nicht belasten darf. So wird duschen, ein Brötchen aufschneiden, gar ein Bier aufmachen zur Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade einen Anruf von Herrn NÃ¼sser bekommen.

Es gab Beschwerden von Wanderern wg KettensÃ¤genlÃ¤rm am Ã30.
Herr NÃ¼sser weist (freundlich) darauf hin, daÃ am Sonntag in seinem Revier nicht mit KettensÃ¤gen gearbeitet werden darf, wg LÃ¤rmbelÃ¤stigung der Wanderer.

Bitte nur noch am Samstag.
Ãbrigens deswegen war ich Samstag und Sonntag nicht da, war verhindert:
http://www.dtm.com/de/News/Dreifach...Zandvoort-â-Hochspannung-im-Titelkampf.html
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Dir auch gute Besserung und mir, und dem der sich gestern das Handgelenk gebrochen hat, und dem der im Annastift mit Hüfte liegt, und allen anderen Verletzten.



der, der im annastift mit hüfte liegt, liegt jetzt wieder zu hause 

der mit der hüfte hat aber 3 monate sportverbot vom annastift bekommen und soll erst nach 6 monaten mit intensivem biken anfangen. 

obwohl die definition "intensives" biken wohl eher auslegungssache ist 

heißt das ( auf den beugungswinkel der hüfte bezogen ) 
- kein hardtail fahren ?
- kein enduro fahren ?
- kein entspanntes aufrechtes freeriden  ?
- oder kein ganz entspanntes dh´len  ?


----------



## Spacetime (27. August 2012)

Gute Besserung hoerman2201, mich hat es dann nachdem Schulenberg und Winterberg so gut gelaufen sind leider in Hahnenklee erwischt...
Boxerfraktur 6 Wochen Pause.

2 Schritte vor einen zurück hast du mir damals noch in Schulenberg gesagt...

Wie Wahr


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2012)

schon gehört . 
gute besserung phil


----------



## AquaShock (27. August 2012)

Von Brüchen kann ich nur singen... 
Ich habe mir letztens mein Slayer SS zusammengeschraubt und kam dann direkt von Bikeinfektion. Schnapp mir nur meinen Helm und die Protektoren und fahren mit ein paar Freunden zum Ü30. 
Die erste Abfahrt, des DH-Stücks war erste Sahne. Dann kamen wir zu den Dirts. Die ersten Sprünge waren alle super flowig und sauber. Hier und da einen kleinen angezogenen Wipp und alles war super. 
Doch dann fahre ich wieder an und komme in der Luft von meinem linkem Pedal runter. Dadurch bin ich auf dem Fuß gelandet und brach mir diesen. 

Das ist aber nicht genug. Ich habe jetzt, nach dem CT, 
*einen gebrochenen Mittelfußknochen, 
einen gebrochenen Zeh 
und zwei weitere Knochen mit Absplitterungen. *

Meine Ferien sind dadurch gelaufen! 
Trotzdem war der Tag irgendwie geil ...

RIDE ON!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. August 2012)

Den ganzen Fuß zertrümmert aber trotzdem iwie geil... ^^ Du bist auch n richtiger Enthusiast, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. August 2012)




----------



## njoerd (27. August 2012)

Word


----------



## taifun (27. August 2012)

AquaShock schrieb:


> Von Brüchen kann ich nur singen...
> Ich habe mir letztens mein Slayer SS zusammengeschraubt und kam dann direkt von Bikeinfektion. Schnapp mir nur meinen Helm und die Protektoren und fahren mit ein paar Freunden zum Ü30
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein das du auf dem noch nicht freigebenen Ü30 gefahren bist?
Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. August 2012)

Wir sollten einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Sowas wie "Chronologie des Grauens im Deister".
Dort könnte dann jeder seine Verletzungen eintragen. Ich glaube da kommt Einiges zusammen.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. August 2012)

Das wäre doch mal was, da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Saishirou (28. August 2012)

AquaShock schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht genug. Ich habe jetzt, nach dem CT,
> *einen gebrochenen Mittelfußknochen,
> einen gebrochenen Zeh
> und zwei weitere Knochen mit Absplitterungen. *
> Meine Ferien sind dadurch gelaufen!


Die Landung war aber auch lächerlich!
Niemand hatte mit diesen Verletzungen gerechnet.. 



taifun schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du auf dem noch nicht freigebenen Ü30 gefahren bist?
> Trotzdem gute Besserung


Der Teilnehmer erhält *100 Punkte*! 
Ja, ist er! (Sowie auch schon viele andere!) :x



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir sollten einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Sowas wie "Chronologie des Grauens im Deister".


Hm.. ich könnte direkt einen Faceplant Clip mit mieser Qualität von meiner Anfangszeit posten!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. August 2012)

Ja im Deister kann man sich auch wehtun das stimmt:

Schultereckgelenksprengung Rockwood 2, mittlerweile zu 95% wieder genesen...


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. August 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Verletzten eine gute Genesung ...... unbekannter Weise


----------



## stefan1981 (28. August 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Ja im Deister kann man sich auch wehtun das stimmt:
> 
> Schultereckgelenksprengung Rockwood 2, mittlerweile zu 95% wieder genesen...




Ich hatte Rockwood 3. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon im Zug


----------



## matzinski (28. August 2012)

Mir kam schon öfter mal die folgende Frage in den Sinn:

Warum posten immer alle so stolz von ihren gebrochenen Knochen? Wenn man einige posts so liest, könnte der Eindruck entstehen, dass es irgendwie erstebenswert ist, sich möglichst so übel zu maulen, so dass was kaputt geht. Zumindestens scheint man mit Verletzungen durch Biken eine Art Heldenstatus erreichen zu können. Warum ist das so? Geht das nicht in die falsche Richtung?  

Oder andere Frage: Was kann man tun, damit man sich beim Stürzen möglichst nicht verletzt? Stürze vermeiden ist sicher eine Option. Trotzdem wird man immer mal wieder auf der Nase liegen. Protektoren sind sicher ein Thema, aber nicht jeder will mit Vollschutz rumfahren. Außerdem kommt es anscheinend auch oft trotz Protektoren zu Verletzungen. 

Noch 'ne Frage: In welcher Relation steht das Verletzungsrisiko zur körperlichen Fitness? Müsste man nicht auch mal drüber nachdenken in dieser Richtung entsprechende Vorsorge zu treffen?  Mit anderen Worten: Reicht es aus ausschließlich zu biken oder müsste man nicht auch anderen sportlichen Betätigungen nachgehen um bestimmte Muskelgruppen zu trainieren, die man beim Biken eigentlich nicht beansprucht (beim Stürzen aber schon, was dann ggf. die Verletzung nach sich zieht)? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Alternativsportarten? Was bringt was, was nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. August 2012)

Eine gute halbe Stunde Uphill vor der ersten Tour kann sicherlich nicht schaden. Dann sind die Muskeln gut durchgewärmt und der Kreislauf in Schwung.

Kalt und direkt aus dem Auto den Trail (z.B. Ü30) runter kann durchaus ins Auge gehen.

Nun schützt aufwärmen sicherlich nicht vor Knochenbruch oder Schultereckgelenkgedöns, aber Bändergeschichten könnte man schon mit ein wenig Glück vermeiden.


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. August 2012)

@matzinski:

Also ich werde definitiv mit zusätzlichem Training beginnen. Bis Februar / März habe ich eigentlich immer 2-3 mal die Woche was getan (Hanteltraining etc..). Habe es aber schleifen lassen....
Auch über eine Protektorenjacke werde ich nachdenken. Wenn sie mich vor schlimmeren Verletzungen schützt, ist das super.
Nach den Schmerzen am WE, habe ich mich nicht wie ein Held gefühlt. Stürze vermeiden geht manchmal nicht. Wenn es urplötzlich passiert kann man es nicht verhindern.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. August 2012)

mich schützt mein lebenserhaltungstrieb und der gesunde menschenverstand.
durch meine tochter habe ich eine verantwortung, die ich nicht leichtfertig auf´s spiel setze. 

meiner meinung ist der beste schutz zum anfang ein hardtail. 
durch das bike bekommt man eine gute schulung für´s auge und die fahrtechnik. 

der hype nach immer mehr federweg ist mMn der falsche.
viele fangen gleich mit 150 oder mehr federweg an, ohne die grundlagen zu beherrschen. überschätzen sich durch den fehlerverzeihenden federweg. 
es geht eine weile gut, bis der richtige hammer kommt. 

aber auf der anderen seite fahren ja laut zählungen bis zu 1500 mtb´ler jedes we durch den deister. 

das da der ein oder andere sturz nicht vermeidbar ist, oder zu verletzungen führt , sollte auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Noch 'ne Frage: In welcher Relation steht das Verletzungsrisiko zur körperlichen Fitness? Müsste man nicht auch mal drüber nachdenken in dieser Richtung entsprechende Vorsorge zu treffen?  Mit anderen Worten: Reicht es aus ausschließlich zu biken oder müsste man nicht auch anderen sportlichen Betätigungen nachgehen um bestimmte Muskelgruppen zu trainieren, die man beim Biken eigentlich nicht beansprucht (beim Stürzen aber schon, was dann ggf. die Verletzung nach sich zieht)? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Alternativsportarten? Was bringt was, was nicht?



Definitiv ist ein harter Muskel ein exzellenter Schutz (=>vgl. "Das Maximum an Sicherheit ist nicht das Optimum). Kann man rings um den Bauchnabel super z.B. durch EDTB antrainieren.

Reflexe schaden auch nicht wirklich und wenn man weiss, wie man zu fallen hat schadet das auch nich...


----------



## Madeba (28. August 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> der hype nach immer mehr federweg ist mMn der falsche...


ich hab das mal absichtlich etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, aber das das ausgerechnet von Dir kommt... 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> ...aber auf der anderen seite fahren ja laut zählungen bis zu 1500 mtb´ler jedes we durch den deister...


naja, wie diese Zahlen zustande gekommen sind, wissen wir ja


----------



## matzinski (28. August 2012)

Wat is EDTB ?

Emergency Department Tracking Board ?
Environment Dependent Tight Binding ?
Earth Day Tampa Bay ?
Eberjey Delirious Triangle Bralet ?
Economic Development Trade and Banking ?
Economic Development Transformation Board ?
Economic Development, Trade & Banking ?
Emergency Data Tracking Board ?
Eureka, Doc, that's brilliant ?

Quelle: http://www.acronymgeek.com/EDTB

Passt irgendwie alles nicht zum Thema


----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2012)

*E*ntspanntes *D*eister *T*rails *B*uddeln


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. August 2012)

@ madeba : 

beim biken hab ich mir noch nie etwas gebrochen ausser ner speiche beim laufrad. 

die brüche/verletzungen bei meiner fast 30 jährigen handballkarriere waren da schon eher im 2-stelligen bereich. 

meine jetziger kkh-aufenthalt resultiert eher aus der zeit wo wir uns auf diversen rennen um platz 100 - 120 gestritten haben.


----------



## matzinski (28. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> *E*ntspanntes *D*eister *T*rails *B*uddeln





Hmm, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Methode ist 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ madeba :
> 
> beim biken hab ich mir noch nie etwas gebrochen ausser ner speiche beim laufrad.
> 
> ...


ich erinnere mich mindestens an *ein* lädiertes Knie nach einem versemmeltem Sprung von der Jumpbox in WiBe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (28. August 2012)

höher - schneller - weiter ... noch Fragen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. August 2012)

Der einzige wirklich wirksame Schutz vor üblen Stürzen ist das hier. 








Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. August 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der einzige wirklich wirksame Schutz vor üblen Stürzen ist das hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst ihn doch bestimmt behalten, oder? Streng dich an 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## exto (29. August 2012)

Das Ding ist so dermaßen hässlich, dass man gleich viiiel vorsichtiger fährt um ihm aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. August 2012)

Stimmt. Pott hässlich. Er lag damals auch schon im Müll, aber dann kam Schappi, der Harz und der Märchenweg und eine kleines Wasserloch 
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich aber wieder einen neuen bekommen. Nicht ganz so hässlich 
Staubfänger eben...aber vielleicht fährt Schappi ja mal wieder im Harz, auf dem Märchenweg.............

Ich glaube  er wird hier bei mir alt :thumbdown:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2012)

Alles Quatsch!
Ein paar Muskeln schaden nie, nicht nur für den Sturz, sondern auch für die allgemeine Motorik.
Ich habe schon Stürze mit 50km/h gesehen, wo es nur blaue Flecke gab, und ich hab schon jemanden im Stehen umfallen sehen, wo das Schlüsselbein durch war.
Da is einfach ganz viel Glück oder Pech dabei. Stürzen kann man natürlich auch trainieren, aber wer macht das schon?
Bei meinen 4 Brüchen war immer ein Baum oder Stumpf im Spiel und ich bin mir sicher, ohne wäre weniger passiert.

Ansonsten find ich den lockeren Umgang mit Verletzungen ok. Beim Biken passiert nun mal ab und zu etwas. Das gehört dazu. Es gibt genug Leute die mit dem Sport aufhören, wenn sie 2-3 mal hingefallen sind. Deswegen find ich es eher gut damit entspannt umzugehen, solange nichts wirklich ernsthaftes passiert.

Man kann auch nicht wirklich entspannt fahren, wenn man die ganze Zeit daran denkt, was Alles passieren könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2012)

Zurück zum Wichtigen.
Samstag 12 Uhr am Ende des Ü30 um die Strecke fertig zu machen.
Es muß nur noch der halbfertige Step-up und der Hipjump beendet werden. Dann ist die Strecke erst mal fertig. Wenn wir Samstag fertig werden, würde ich gerne Sonntag ne Runde fahren gehen.
Wir brauchen einige Schubkarrenfahrer. Also, wer kommt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also, wer kommt?



ich , aber nur zum gucken , nicht zum anfassen


----------



## zoomie (30. August 2012)

Dabei - ich fahr aber keine Schubkarre


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. August 2012)

Da ich noch 2 gesunde Beine habe, schlendere ich auch mal vorbei.

Frei dem Motto von hoerman: nur gucken


----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Dabei - ich fahr aber keine Schubkarre



Na, wenn die Kindergärtnerin da ist, komme ich auch mal rum mit Anhang


----------



## schappi (30. August 2012)

Hallo Evel,
nachdem ist 14 Tage durchgearbeitet habe, brauche ich auch mal etaws Bewegung an frischer Luft.
Bin auch dabei!
Bis bald im Wald
schappi


----------



## Fredpat (30. August 2012)

Ich werde wohl auch da sein!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. August 2012)

Ich auch, mit Schubkarre 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (31. August 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Na, wenn die Kindergärtnerin da ist, komme ich auch mal rum mit Anhang


 

Yeah !!!  Mein Kumpel Clemens kommt auch


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. August 2012)

Cool, dann könnt ihr ja den Ladys auch gleich feddich machen wenn Clemens da ist! 

Bin leider ans Büro gebunden, grrrrrrr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (31. August 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Yeah !!!  Mein Kumpel Clemens kommt auch



Diesmal stelle ich euch noch den anderen vor


----------



## janisj (31. August 2012)

Ich kann auch Schubkarre rumschieben


----------



## zoomie (31. August 2012)

Oha....das wird lustig....nach den 'Vorankündigungen'


----------



## Muellbeutel (31. August 2012)

Juhu, endlich wieder bauen 
Wurden letztes WE die Sachen auf dem Brems/Abraumberg am Ende des Ü30 offiziell gebaut oder war das ne Einzelaktion? Passt garnicht zum Stil des Trails


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. August 2012)

Das ist das was noch fertig gebaut werden muss. Was ist denn nun mit Werkzeug zum Ladies bringen? Nächstes we bin ich im Hachz. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. September 2012)

Keine Panik, Andi! Der Winter is noch laaaaaaang.


----------



## janisj (1. September 2012)

Heute war ein toller Tag , bin endlich nach dem buddeln zu  Hause....habe am Nienstedter Pass alle meine Sachen ins Kofferraum geschmissen und den zugemacht, un wo war der Schlussel??? da drinne. 
Ach du fervixte heilige Kuh!!.... mindestens habe ich noch mein Rad gehabt.


----------



## schappi (2. September 2012)

Ach Janisj,
tröste dich: Theoretisch hätte das jedem passieren können.

Vielen Dank noch einmal an die vielen helfenden Hände gestern!
Auch der Nachwuchs hat viel Spass gehabt.
Stefan hatte richtig Mühe die beiden Mädels zum Auto zu locken, die wären gern noch länger geblieben.
Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich ein Jugendabteilung aufmachen und mit der Zeit einen Fundus an Kinder- und Jugend-MTB's aufbauen, die Kleinen wachsen ja so schnell aus den Bikes raus, dann können die Eltern sich das Bike für 1-2 Jahre für das Kid von den DF leihen und dann wird es an den/die nächste weitergegeben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. September 2012)

Gute Idee.
Der Ü30 is ja nun im Großen und Ganzen fertig. Bevor wir mit dem Ladies only anfangen, würde ich aber gerne abwarten, wie sich der Papierkram so entwickelt.
Deswegen kann die nächsten Wochen erst mal bissel Rad gefahren werden. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (3. September 2012)

Melde hier den ersten Jugendlichen an.....


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. September 2012)

ich war heute am Ü30. Mannomann ist der gut 
habe beim Hochschieben mit einem Freund zwischen Ende und Schranke Müll gesammelt, als unseren Teil der Mitarbeit sozusagen. In Ermangelung eines Müllbeutels haben wir 4 Müllhäufchen zurückgelassen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass jemand das hier liest und sie wegsammelt - ich schaffe es leider nicht, weil ich shcon wieder weg bin :-(
und nochmals: mannoman, ist der Deister schön.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. September 2012)

Vor der Eröffnung müssen wir noch einen Müllsammeltag machen. Da kommt allerdings Einiges zusammen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. September 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vor der Eröffnung müssen wir noch einen Müllsammeltag machen. Da kommt allerdings Einiges zusammen.


 
Die Damen vom Unweltschutz will das doch mit Presse TamTam machen.
Also, lieber nicht zu viel im Vorfeld abräumen, das schmälert den Presseerfolg.


----------



## Kacy (5. September 2012)

Mit dem Müll der entlang des Ü30 liegt könnte man vermutlich einen LKW beladen.
Es sei allerdings angemerkt, dass er zu 99% entlang der Strasse entsorgt wurde, also nicht von den Bikern stammt!

Für eine entsprechende Aktion könnte ich einen Hänger zur Verfügung stellen.
Es müsste dann nur geklärt sein wo ich den entladen kann. Mit nach Hause nehmen will ich das Zeug nämlich nicht


----------



## jammerlappen (6. September 2012)

...typisch Liteville-Fahrer. Sich zu fein ein bißchen Müll mit nach Hause zu nehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrianbiker (6. September 2012)

Wie stehts denn zur Zeit um den Ü30?
Ich jzt ewig weg und konnte das Geschehen nicht mehr mitverfolgen, den Kommis nach darf man Ihn wieder befahren, aber er ist noch nicht 100% fertig, wenn ich alles richtig gedeutet habe.
steht denn noch ein Bautermin fest?


----------



## Kacy (6. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...typisch Liteville-Fahrer. Sich zu fein ein bißchen Müll mit nach Hause zu nehmen..



Du mußt ja nicht von Dir auf andere schließen


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. September 2012)

@adrianbiker
Es ist leider umgekehrt! Der Trail ist erst mal fertig, darf aber nicht befahren werden.
Klingt irgendwie komisch, wenn ich mein selbst geschriebenes noch mal lese. Ist aber leider so.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Du mußt ja nicht von Dir auf andere schließen



Ertappt 

Nebenbei: haste n neues?


----------



## Kacy (7. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nebenbei: haste n neues?



Nee, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob es wirklich das richtige für mich ist.
Die "Will haben" Hormone wurden jedenfalls noch nicht zu 100% ausgeschüttet.
Suche ne Möglichkeit das Ding mal anständig zu testen.

Außerdem wollen die Jungs wohl auch die Preise erhöhen. Zum Glück nur um knapp 20%


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (8. September 2012)

Gibts morgen einen Bautrupp?


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. September 2012)

Ne, kannst biken gehen.


----------



## wurzelpistensau (9. September 2012)

Heute wer nicht im Harz??? Bisserl Farn und dann immer weiter Richtung Rakete war der Plan!


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2012)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel und ich wollten morgen ggf. mal in den Deister kommen um abwärtsorientiert Rad zu fahren.
Da wir noch nie da waren, fragen wir uns, von wo aus die meisten Trails gut erreichbar sind und wie wir diese finden.
Wie viele angelegte Trails gibt es eigentlich?

Ist morgen irgendein Local ab Mittag unterwegs und könnte uns die Gegend zeigen?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. September 2012)

Die meisten Trails erreicht ihr ab Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen oder oberhalb vom Sportplatz Barsinghausen, nahe der Waldbühne. Ausgeschildert sind sie nicht, vielleicht hat ja jemand Morgen Zeit. Wobei Montag Mittag muss man erstmal Zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. September 2012)

Vlt. Evel. Wenn der nach der geilen Trailballerei im Harz überhaupt noch Bock hat solch profane Strecken im Deister zu fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2012)

Der Plan hat sich geändert - wir sind nun auch im Harz.


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. September 2012)

Hä, ich hab immer Bock!
Deswegen fahr ich morgen mit Momme ne 50 km Trailtour zur Arbeit!


----------



## janisj (10. September 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Vlt. Evel. Wenn der nach der geilen Trailballerei im Harz überhaupt noch Bock hat solch profane Strecken im Deister zu fahren.



Dies heist "FlowPro Strecken", Deisterstrecken (im vergleich zum Harz Gestern) haben so viel Flow... könnte man glatt Buch lesen nebenbei beim abfahrt....oder Eiskaffee genießen....

Idee Fix: 
Nachdem "Laydies Only" fertig ist veranstalten wir "eiskafee rennen" aufm laydies. Das ziel möglichst schnell und ohne rausschütteln runter zu kommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. September 2012)

Irgendwie liest sich das, als hätte hier jemand etwas zuviel Eiskaffe gehabt


----------



## The-Trailhunter (11. September 2012)

vendetta wird hin wieder mal etwas geändert, daher vorher strecke  anschauen u nicht gleich fahren, sonst aua


----------



## Torben. (12. September 2012)

venndeta ist super ;-)


----------



## taxifolia (13. September 2012)

Stichwort  "Papierkram".

Herr Unverdroß von der Region Hannover hatte den Auftrag vor seinem 5-wöchigen Urlaub erteilt, die Strecke zu vermessen, zu fotografieren und zu kartieren.

Der Mitarbeiter hat die Arbeit aber *nicht* erledigt, dies soll kurzfristig nachgeholt werden, was immer kurzfristig im Verwaltungssprech bedeutet.

Herr Unverdroß war stinksauer und kümmert sich nun darum, nötigenfalls selbst.
Wir brauchen aber die Kartierung für den Antrag auf Befreiung von der LSVO, weil ohne diese Befreiung die NLF den Vertrag nicht unterzeichnen wird.

Die ARAG, unsere Versicherung, will den Part Grundeigentümerhaftpflicht übernehmen, den NLF reicht das auch so aus, so dass das Thema Versicherung nach zwei Anläufen, bei denen ich das auch gedacht habe, wohl beendet ist. 

Wahrescheinlich werde ich meine goldene Hochzeit und die Vertragsunterzeichnung zusammenlegen können.

Als jetzt heißt es abwarten mit der Kartierung- die Region ist am Zug.

taxi


----------



## schappi (13. September 2012)

Taxi denk doch mal positiv, das wird bestimmt zu Konfirmation deiner Tochter klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...Wahrescheinlich werde ich meine goldene Hochzeit und die Vertragsunterzeichnung zusammenlegen können.
> ...


 
? Haben deine Eltern dich schon zu Ihrer Hochzeit (quasi vor deiner Zeugung) Zwangsverheiratet ?



taxifolia schrieb:


> Antrag auf Befreiung von der LSVO


 
Da gehe ich mal schnell in den Keller Geld zählen
Hier im Forum ist grad die Rede von 5K für was "vergleichbares".
Dann müßten wir den Bagger und den Shuttlebus etwas verschieben


----------



## bastis (13. September 2012)

wann wird gebaut?


----------



## Torben. (13. September 2012)

Erstmal garnicht. Der Ü30 ist fertig und der 2. Trail wird erst gebaut, wenn der Vertrag unterschrieben ist. Solange heißt es erstmal Radfahren!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (13. September 2012)

torben alte säge lange nicht mehr gesehen Lg guido


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. September 2012)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> torben alte säge lange nicht mehr gesehen Lg guido




aber anscheinend gut informiert !


----------



## Torben. (13. September 2012)

Ein Anruf bei Evel und ein wenig lesen reicht um gut informiert zu sein;-)

Leider hatte ich in letzter Zeit kaum Zeit zum biken durch den Umzug aber solangsam wirds Zeit wieder bischen zu radeln ;-)

:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. September 2012)

Moin,

jemand Sonntag Vormittag unterwegs, leider sind meine Mitfahrer verhindert und mit mehreren macht es ja immer deutlich mehr Spaß.


Gruß M.


----------



## 1Tintin (14. September 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Stichwort  "Papierkram".
> 
> Herr Unverdroß von der Region Hannover hatte den Auftrag vor seinem 5-wöchigen Urlaub erteilt, die Strecke zu vermessen, zu fotografieren und zu kartieren.
> 
> ...



5 Wochen Urlaub ... wo muss ich mich bewerben???


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2012)

Vergißt der mit den vielen Accounts eigentlich immer seine Passwörter? Oder gehört das bei Guerilla-Gardenern zum Pflichtprogramm?


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. September 2012)

Trail-Seeker, ich werd wohl Sonntag um 12 am Waldkater sein. Mal wieder Trails auf der anderen Seite fahren.
Verabredungen zum Biken aber bitte bei "Biken im Deister". Hier is für Vereinskram.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. September 2012)

@Evel

oh sorry wuste ich nicht, aber werde dann am Sonntag am Waldkater sein.

Gruß M.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (14. September 2012)

jammerlappen  pflichtprogramm, tarnung ist alles,


----------



## schappi (18. September 2012)

Habt Ihr schon den Artikel in der HAZ gelesen über die Biker die die "die Eilenriede zerstören"?
Ich glaube die Stadt Hannover braucht auch einen Runden Tisch, damit in der Eilenriede legale MTB Strecken geschaffen werden.


----------



## schappi (18. September 2012)

Guten Morgen Allerseits.

Einmal können wir noch dieses Jahr!

Also am 29.09.2012 Start zum Deisterkreisel. 
Treffen: 11 Uhr Waldkater, danach Trail orientierte Tour auf TÖW's im Ostdeister 
Evel und Chris  sind die Guidos.

Pause am Annaturm ist eingeplant.
Wer ist dabei?

1. Evel
2. Chris
3. wichtigisimwald (diesmal endlich dabei)
4. Olli K
5. Kacy
6. H/WF-Honk (endlich mal wieder biken!)
7. Homer
8. Hitzi
9. Jammerlappen
10. ella
11. Ebi
12. Robert (nicht Geissen)
13. 1Tintin


----------



## The-Trailhunter (18. September 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon den Artikel in der HAZ gelesen über die Biker die die "die Eilenriede zerstören"?
> Ich glaube die Stadt Hannover braucht auch einen Runden Tisch, damit in der Eilenriede legale MTB Strecken geschaffen werden.


 

Oje, diese bösen biker bei mir vor der tür. dann setzte ich mich mal an den runden tisch und plane die strecke für meine heimat/abendrunde.


----------



## bastis (18. September 2012)

wasn da scho wieder los? wir haben doch soo viele jahre in der eile gebaut und keinen hats gestört.. und jetzt drehen sie alle wieder durch?? 

wie geil wäre ein spot wie die eile damals vor der tür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (18. September 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits.
> 
> Einmal können wir noch dieses Jahr!
> 
> ...



Kann nicht, Tochter feiert Geburtstag.

taxi


----------



## schappi (18. September 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> wasn da scho wieder los? wir haben doch soo viele jahre in der eile gebaut und keinen hats gestört.. und jetzt drehen sie alle wieder durch??
> 
> wie geil wäre ein spot wie die eile damals vor der tür



Ja Bastis,

dann mal ran und mit der Stadt, dem Förstern und Der Region verhandeln legale Spots in der Eilenriede zu cshaffen. Rückendeckung durch Die Parteien werdet ihr haben
Adresse des Mannes mit dem wir den Runden Tisch für den Deister gegründet haben kann ich dir senden und euch bekanntmachen.


----------



## bastis (19. September 2012)

kannst mir gerne mal eine private nachricht schicken mit den nötigen Informationen! aber wir haben damals schon sehr viel gemacht, von presse über Kommunikation mit dem bürgermeiste etc.. alles nix geworden! viele haben gesagt das sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt, die Richtlinien zu streng und bla bla bla... 

aber einen versuch ist es wert, gerade jetzt wo das ganze thema ist! nur was die presse da raus gehauen hat ist nicht normal


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. September 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> ...nur was die presse da raus gehauen hat ist nicht normal


 
Doch!
Gerade das ist normal, so ist Presse 

Mein Kollege, selbst Radfahrer und Anwohner dort fragte, was da los ist.
Zitat:"Was machen die wegen der drei Huckel für ein Fass auf?" Seit ~20 Jahre fahren Leute durch den Wald und ähnlich lange gibt es dort schon "künstliche" Huppelz.

Ruft doch mal Andreas Schinkel von der HAZ an und fragt, ob Ihn auch die Wahrheit und die Gegenseite interessieren?


----------



## wolfk (19. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ruft doch mal Andreas Schinkel von der HAZ an und fragt, ob Ihn auch die Wahrheit und die Gegenseite interessieren?



Ich tippe mal:
Das geht ihm am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Übrigens ist er längst damit beschäftigt die nächste Sau durchs Dorf ähmm Hannover zu treiben.


----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2012)

hallo Leute,
ein Gewisser Mirko Händel hat einen sehr netten Bericht über den Ü30 gebracht und ein lustiges Interview mit Steffen Hammel gebracht :


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Artikel. Die Jäger und Waldbauern werden in ihren Foren (Stammtisch) sicher die subjektive Berichterstattung beklagen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## taxifolia (3. Oktober 2012)

Am Besten fand ich " Vater des Ü 30 ". Leider ohne Vertrag, also unehelich  geboren.
taxi.

Nachtrag: Der Bürgermeister von Barsinghausen ist auch schon auf unserer Seite :-D
http://www.buergermeisterwahl-barsinghausen.de/

taxi


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> "die Biker warten nur noch auf die nötigen Versicherungsunterlagen"



Wann wird das denn soweit sein? Gibt schon ein Datum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wann wird das denn soweit sein? Gibt schon ein Datum?



Wie im richtigen Leben ist die Findung eines Termines nicht ohne Aufwand.
Zu DEM Termin alle Beteiligten, Offiziellen, Presse-Funk und Fernsehen und ganz viel Komparsen in Form von Radfahrern Zeit haben.

Wir sind hier in der Abstimmung.
Sobald ein Termin gefunden ist, wird dies veröffentlicht.
Und da neben den für alle sichtbaren Bauarbeiten auch mehrere Stunde Schreibtischarbeit ohne radeln verbunden sind/waren, wird dies in einem für alle les- und hörbaren quasi orgiastischen Aufschrei erfolgen.

Oder zumindest in einer für Abonnenten lesbaren Pressemitteilung.

Laßt euch überraschen, eßt Lebkuchen und wartet auf Nikolaus.

Prost


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie im richtigen Leben ist die Findung eines Termines nicht ohne Aufwand.
> Zu DEM Termin alle Beteiligten, Offiziellen, Presse-Funk und Fernsehen und ganz viel Komparsen in Form von Radfahrern Zeit haben.
> 
> Wir sind hier in der Abstimmung.
> ...



Moin Roudy,

Lebkuchen essen macht dick. Da biken wir zwischendurch ein wenig!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## [email protected] (16. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Wie im richtigen Leben ist die Findung eines Termines nicht ohne Aufwand...



Ich hatte eigentlich nach dem Stand der Versicherung gefragt, ich denke die Versicherung braucht keine Presse oder Komparsen.


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2012)

Wir warten immer noch auf die schriftliche Zusage, der Versicherung, daß auch Wanderer und Nicht Vereinsmitglieder auf den Trails versichert sind.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank... ist das vorraussichtlich noch ein Problem?

Da ich ja sonst immer viel gemeckert habe über den Ü30, möchte ich jetzt auch mal sagen das ich den Trail, so wie ihr ihn jetzt umgebaut habt, absolut geil und mustergültig finde. So können sich da wirklich einige Bikeparks eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Die Tables, die gekennzeichneten Doubles einfach klasse. Tolle Arbeit hab ihr da geleistet


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nach dem Stand der Versicherung gefragt, ich denke die Versicherung braucht keine Presse oder Komparsen.


 
Sorry, habs falsch interpretiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vielen Dank... ist das vorraussichtlich noch ein Problem?
> 
> Da ich ja sonst immer viel gemeckert habe über den Ü30, möchte ich jetzt auch mal sagen das ich den Trail, so wie ihr ihn jetzt umgebaut habt, absolut geil und mustergültig finde. So können sich da wirklich einige Bikeparks eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Die Tables, die gekennzeichneten Doubles einfach klasse. Tolle Arbeit hab ihr da geleistet



Die versicherungen tun sich schwer damit. Da aber nach Waldgesetz jeder die Trails betreten darf, müssen wir eine Haftpflicht-Versicherung haben, die für die nicht waldtypischen Gefahren für jeden haftet.
Darauf besteht die NLF ausdrücklich (ansonsten würde die Haftpflicht fr unsere Trails an ihnen als Eigentümer des Waldes hängenbleiben.
Das ist eine ganz neu Situation für alle Versicherungen, und mit so einem Neuen Risiko sind die immer ganz vorsichtig.


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2012)

So gute Nachrichten, von der Haftpflichtversicherung:
Die NLF haben die kombinierte Vereins- Betriebs und Haus und Grundeigentümer Haftpflichtversicherung akzeptiert ,zusammen mit der Erklärung daß unsere Versicherung (HDI) auch Schäden an und von 3. nicht Vereinsmitgliedern und Wanderern übernimmt.
Die NLF wollen jetzt ASAP den Vertrag mit uns unterzeichnen. Wir und die NLF warten jetzt zusammen auf die Region Hannover, die den Ü30 kartografiert und dokumentiert. (danach keine Veränderungen ausser Erhaltungsmaßnahmen mehr)


----------



## zoomie (18. Oktober 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## matzinski (23. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste *deisterfreun.de Stammtisch *findet am *Freitag den 16.11.* diesmal in Hannover um *19:00 *in der *Ständigen Vertretung* statt. Es kann jeder kommen, der möchte. Damit genug Platz reserviert werden kann, bitte ich alle, die teilnehmen wollen, sich in die Liste einzutragen bzw. die Liste zu aktualisieren. 

WeisstSchonWer      
ella      
Jammerlappen      
matzinski + Claudia     
Torben      
Tobi M de la Zett      
stefan64      
madeba      
Hitzi      
zoomie      
schappi           
firefighter            
taxifolia      
Homer      
Schappi      
Downhillfaller

sorry Janis und Nightwing - jemand musste in den sauren Apfel beissen


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste *deisterfreun.de Stammtisch *findet am *Freitag den 16.11.* diesmal in Hannover um *19:00 *in der *Ständigen Vertretung*  statt. Es kann jeder kommen, der möchte. Damit genug Platz reserviert  werden kann, bitte ich alle, die teilnehmen wollen, sich in die Liste  einzutragen bzw. die Liste zu aktualisieren. 

WeisstSchonWer      
ella      
Jammerlappen      
matzinski + Claudia     
Torben      
Tobi M de la Zett      
stefan64      
madeba      
Hitzi      
zoomie      
schappi           
firefighter            
taxifolia      
Homer      
Schappi      
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201


----------



## CleJa (23. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer      
ella      
Jammerlappen      
matzinski + Claudia     
Torben      
Tobi M de la Zett      
stefan64      
madeba      
Hitzi      
zoomie      
schappi           
firefighter            
taxifolia      
Homer      
Schappi      
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer 
ella 
Jammerlappen 
matzinski + Claudia 
Torben 
Tobi M de la Zett 
stefan64 
madeba 
Hitzi 
zoomie 
schappi 
firefighter 
taxifolia 
Homer 
Schappi 
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2012)

wir müssen auch den Köpperpokal wieder neu vergeben!
ich bitte um Nominierung von heißen Kandidaten


----------



## janisj (24. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> sorry Janis und Nightwing - jemand musste in den sauren Apfel beissen



Ist OK. Sauer bedeutet Vitamin C, und Vitamin C bedeutet weniger schnupper, logo ist gut für die/meine Gesundheit


----------



## chris2305 (24. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer 
ella 
Jammerlappen 
matzinski + Claudia 
Torben 
Tobi M de la Zett 
stefan64 
madeba 
Hitzi 
zoomie 
schappi 
firefighter 
taxifolia 
Homer 
Schappi 
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305 ???????
Darkwing Duck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (24. Oktober 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> WeisstSchonWer
> ella
> Jammerlappen
> matzinski + Claudia
> ...


The-Trailhunter


----------



## The-Trailhunter (24. Oktober 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> WeisstSchonWer
> ella
> Jammerlappen
> matzinski + Claudia
> ...


The-Trailhunter kommt och


----------



## mh320i (24. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck 
The-Trailhunter
mh320i


----------



## zoomie (24. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck 
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck 
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77

...ich geh mal davon aus, dass Thea und ich auch kommen... Und Peta auch...


----------



## NightWing77 (24. Oktober 2012)

Bucht mal für mich trotzdem mit. Muß mal schauen ob ich meine Schicht tauschen kann. Ging bis jetz eigentlich immer.


----------



## sundancer (24. Oktober 2012)

Meine Freundin und ich kommen wohl auch mal vorbei, sofern auch "Nichtvereinsmitglieder" willkommen sind.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2012)

@exto;

Was ist den mit uns?

Wenn wir mit meinen Camper fahren können wir auch dort bleiben.


----------



## wurzelpistensau (25. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Der nächste *deisterfreun.de Stammtisch *findet am *Freitag den 16.11.* diesmal in Hannover um *19:00 *in der *Ständigen Vertretung* statt. Es kann jeder kommen, der möchte. Damit genug Platz reserviert werden kann, bitte ich alle, die teilnehmen wollen, sich in die Liste einzutragen bzw. die Liste zu aktualisieren.
> 
> WeisstSchonWer
> ella
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @exto;
> 
> Was ist den mit uns?
> 
> Wenn wir mit meinen Camper fahren können wir auch dort bleiben.



Das wäre mal ne geile Sache. Ich muss morgen mal meinen Arbeitskalender checken, ob's klappt...


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich haben alle H1 geguckt, falls nicht:

http://webtv.htp.net/index.php?id=17&no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2377&tx_ttnews[backPid]=7&MP=17-28


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2012)

http://webtv.htp.net/index.php?id=17...he=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2377&tx_ttnews[backPid]=7&MP=17-28


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> http://webtv.htp.net/index.php?id=17...he=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2377&tx_ttnews[backPid]=7&MP=17-28




Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie wills bei Dir nich linken, oder is das nur bei mir so?


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Oktober 2012)

Also mit dem Internet Explorer ist er auch falsch verlinkt. Egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (25. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau 
Sundancer + Schapsy


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2012)

funktioniert dein link bei dir? bei mir funktionierts schon nicht mehr, wenn du mich zitierst


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Oktober 2012)

Also beim zitierten Beitrag klappt es nur wenn man den kompletten link kopiert und neu einfügt.


----------



## Fredpat (26. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau 
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat


----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei soviel netten Leuten wäre ich dann auch mal wieder dabei . 

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa


----------



## bastis (27. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste deisterfreun.de Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 16.11. diesmal in Hannover um 19:00 in der Ständigen Vertretung statt.

Ui ihr kommt zu mir auf arbeit   

ich freu mich ...

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
_Bastis_


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste deisterfreun.de Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 16.11. diesmal in Hannover um 19:00 in der Ständigen Vertretung statt.

Ui ihr kommt zu mir auf arbeit   

ich freu mich ...

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der nächste deisterfreun.de Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 16.11. diesmal in Hannover um 19:00 in der Ständigen Vertretung statt.
> 
> WeisstSchonWer
> ella
> ...


----------



## taifun (27. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste deisterfreun.de Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 16.11. diesmal in Hannover um 19:00 in der Ständigen Vertretung statt.


WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun


----------



## stefan'70 (27. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Der nächste deisterfreun.de Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 16.11. diesmal in Hannover um 19:00 in der Ständigen Vertretung statt.
> 
> 
> WeisstSchonWer
> ...



stefan'70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald


----------



## bastis (28. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis


----------



## kwark (28. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
 ella
 Jammerlappen
 matzinski + Claudia
 Torben
 Tobi M de la Zett
 stefan64
 madeba
 Hitzi
 zoomie
 schappi
 firefighter
 taxifolia
 Homer
 Schappi
 Downhillfaller
 hoerman2201
 chris2305
 Darkwing Duck
 The-Trailhunter
 mh320i
 chrissmo
 Ladys-MTB
 Power-Valve
 RADikaler1
 NightWing77
 wurzelpistensau
 Sundancer + Schapsy
 Fredpat 
 Jennfa
 Ohneworte
 gloshabigur
 taifun
 stefan'70
 wichtigisimwald
 Bastis
 kwark


----------



## Kacy (28. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
 ella
 Jammerlappen
 matzinski + Claudia
 Torben
 Tobi M de la Zett
 stefan64
 madeba
 Hitzi
 zoomie
 schappi
 firefighter
 taxifolia
 Homer
 Schappi
 Downhillfaller
 hoerman2201
 chris2305
 Darkwing Duck
 The-Trailhunter
 mh320i
 chrissmo
 Ladys-MTB
 Power-Valve
 RADikaler1
 NightWing77
 wurzelpistensau
 Sundancer + Schapsy
 Fredpat 
 Jennfa
 Ohneworte
 gloshabigur
 taifun
 stefan'70
 wichtigisimwald
 Bastis
 kwark
kacy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm. Bin leider raus. Hatte ganz vergessen, das Deistertommy mit den Jinxs sein Abschiedsgig im Capitol gibt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer
ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis
kwark
kacy 
1Tintin


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's noch mehr werden, müssen wir umdisponieren und die AWD-Hall mieten. 

Im Ernst, ich denke ich werde die Tischreservierung morgen noch ein wenig aufstocken. Ich hoffe das klappt auch.


----------



## sundancer (29. Oktober 2012)

Es sind halt auch ein paar "Noch-Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder-aber-Interesse-Haber" dabei.

Dazu zähle ich mich auch.


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn's noch mehr werden, müssen wir umdisponieren und die AWD-Hall mieten.
> 
> Im Ernst, ich denke ich werde die Tischreservierung morgen noch ein wenig aufstocken. Ich hoffe das klappt auch.



Bin ich mal gespannt... sooo gross ists in der STAV ja nicht, laut und voll aber eigentlich immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (30. Oktober 2012)

oj oje, habe gestern bei meinen ausritten auf dem Raketentrail mit einem waldarbeiter gesprochen, in den nächsten wochen wird dort alles, aber auch alles platt gemacht.auf dem trail werden riesige gassen gezogen. er meinte das wo jetzt ein  mountainbike trails ist wird dann eine havestertrail entstehen, der vogel dachte berstimmt er wäre super lustig. das ist total depremierend. nachdem rumpelstilzchen teerweg, ciao ragazzi, vespa usw alles zerlegt wurde könnte man denken, der forst rüstet auf, hilfe.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sie unten anfangen, kommen sie nicht weit, weil sie von den gigantischen Gefahrensucherlöchern aufgehalten werden...


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Oktober 2012)

Wäre echt schade, wenn es stimmt.
Ich hatte etwa vor 2 Monaten ein ähnliches Gespräch.

Da hieß es aber, die Strecke wird nicht angegriffen. Es ging um die Neubepflanzung im unteren Teil (offenes Feld oberhalb der Teerstraße).


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Oktober 2012)

wer wind sät............

bewaffnen wir uns halt alle wieder mit harken und machen dort weiter , wo wir vor 3 jahren aufgehört haben. 
*für jeden zerstörten trail 2 neue *

dann gibt es halt bald 50 trails im deister. 

von mir aus gerne


----------



## njoerd (30. Oktober 2012)

Word!!!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit! Ich hab da mal ne Frage: N Kumpel von Ella&mir plant den Wiedereinstieg in den MTB-Spocht nach guten 10 Jahren Abstinenz. Leider hat er kein Baik und is doppelt so groß (~1,90m) wie wir, sodass wir ihm keins geben können.
Hat irgendwer noch ein Baik in "L" oder größer rumstehen, dass er mit Option auf späteren Verkauf oder aus Nettigkeit einfach so mal zur Verfügung stellen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (30. Oktober 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wäre echt schade, wenn es stimmt.
> Ich hatte etwa vor 2 Monaten ein ähnliches Gespräch.
> 
> Da hieß es aber, die Strecke wird nicht angegriffen. Es ging um die Neubepflanzung im unteren Teil (offenes Feld oberhalb der Teerstraße).




Er Forstarbeiter hat mir sogar erklärt was die makierungen an den bäumen bedeuten. ES gibt sogar eine vorgewzeichnete Havesterline. die drehen voll am rad. er sagbte mir nur das dies auch der grund war, warum der trail bis jetzt zufrieden gelassen wurde. Es würde sich alles beim ausholzen von selber regeln.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (30. Oktober 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer wind sät............
> 
> bewaffnen wir uns halt alle wieder mit harken und machen dort weiter , wo wir vor 3 jahren aufgehört haben.
> *für jeden zerstörten trail 2 neue *
> ...



das mit dem bewaffenen sollten wir schon bald machen. es wird bald kalt und nass und dann stehen wir wieder mal nur noch mit einer Handvoll leuten da.

Ich bin auf jedenfall sofort dabei  was auch sonst


----------



## Madeba (30. Oktober 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Es sind halt auch ein paar "Noch-Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder-aber-Interesse-Haber" dabei.
> 
> Dazu zähle ich mich auch.



bisher war der Stammtisch auch keine Mitgliederversammlung. Ich hoffe, das das auch so bleibt...


----------



## matzinski (30. Oktober 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> bisher war der Stammtisch auch keine Mitgliederversammlung. Ich hoffe, das das auch so bleibt...



... aber sicher doch. Einfach in die Liste eintragen und rumkommen. Ich habe die Reservierung jetzt auf 50 Teilnehmer aufgestockt. Wenn's noch mehr werden, müssen wir uns eben ein wenig zusammendrängeln.


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin leider raus. Hab einen Termin, der sich definitiv nicht absagen lässt


----------



## toschi (30. Oktober 2012)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> oj oje, ...der forst rüstet auf, hilfe.


Wurde doch schon im H1 Bericht vom Pressesprecher J.Hansmann so angekündigt.
Find ich schade das man nicht die zwei Jahre wartet ob sich das nicht von allein regelt. Vorteil an so einem Harvestertrail ist das nach Abschluss der Forstarbeiten jede Menge lockerer Boden verbleibt, da hat man es mit der Schippe nicht so schwer, und nicht "verwertbare Holzschnitte" bleiben sicher auch liegen .


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Oktober 2012)

Aber Rakete liegt ja nicht im Bereich der Landesforsten...


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Ich hab da mal ne Frage: N Kumpel von Ella&mir plant den Wiedereinstieg in den MTB-Spocht nach guten 10 Jahren Abstinenz. Leider hat er kein Baik und is doppelt so groß (~1,90m) wie wir, sodass wir ihm keins geben können.
> Hat irgendwer noch ein Baik in "L" oder größer rumstehen, dass er mit Option auf späteren Verkauf oder aus Nettigkeit einfach so mal zur Verfügung stellen könnte?



Ich hab nen passenden Rahmen, Laufräder und Kleinkram. Wenn wir alle zusammenschmeißen, kriegen wir ja vielleicht n Rad zusammen


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil bist Du denn? Wenn ich das so weitergebe, kriegt der gleich Pipi in die Augen!

Abgesehen davon: Wie gehts Dir denn? Hoffentlich doch deutlich besser!


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Enduro LRS vom Spezi über und den passenden Lenker dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch nen Speci Sattel und Billigpedalen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2012)

ich nen kaputten schlauch


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Oktober 2012)

Kuhl, mit meinem Flickzeug können wir da bestimmt was draus machen 

Im Ernst: Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was er sich leisten kann, aber dicke hat er es im Moment nich. Ich finds total geil, dass ihr das unterstützen wollt (er auch) - vielleicht gebt ihr mir Eure Preisvorstellungen per PN - wenn ihr die Teile nicht einem guten Zweck spenden wollt 

Ich würd n Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Reifen und Bremsen ins Rennen werfen und mal sehen was meine Schubladen sonst noch hergeben.

Vielleicht könnte man ja ein Thread-Projekt starten: Alte Teile für nen neuen Deisterfreund!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. Oktober 2012)

1x schwarzer Vorbau von mir!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr sowas wirklich machen wollt, könnte ich noch eine Rock Shox Psylo und Louise-Bremsen für'n schmalen Taler oder eine Revelation Dual Air für einen nicht ganz so schmalen Taler beisteuern


----------



## 1Tintin (1. November 2012)

wow, ein Deisterfreunde Testbike.


----------



## toschi (1. November 2012)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Aber Rakete liegt ja nicht im Bereich der Landesforsten...


Ah, ja, ich erinner mich...
Privat/Gemeinschaftsforst, oder so...





mich gruselts...


----------



## Phil81 (1. November 2012)

ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis
kwark
kacy 
1Tintin
Phil


Komm dann auch mal auf nen Bierchen rum. Is ja quasie fast ums eck


----------



## Torben. (1. November 2012)

Ich habe hier noch n Paar DH schlappen rumliegen Falls die geeignet sein sollten geb ich die gerne dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (2. November 2012)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt... sooo gross ists in der STAV ja nicht, laut und voll aber eigentlich immer...



nöö so gross ist die nicht  

aber gruppen in der grösse von 50 personen nehmen wir gerne an! 

leider werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein können, ich darf arbeiten  

leider ist es im moment bei uns sehr oft voll weil viele ihre weinachtsfeiern starten, und dadurch auch sehr eng und laut  

abe ich finde es sehr sehr geil das ihr euren stammtisch bei uns startet >


----------



## HaJü__ (5. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich komm auch, das "Heimspiel" kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!


ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis
kwark
kacy 
1Tintin
Phil
HaJü


----------



## jammerlappen (5. November 2012)

Ich nochmal wegen des Beiks:

Ich hab noch keine Preisvorstellungen erhalten, daher gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass die Teile für Lau gegeben werden 
Ich gehe aber genauso davon aus, dass der Verein eine kräftige Spende erhält, wenn das Beik fertig und überreicht würde!!!
Ich hab jetzt mal ne Tabelle erstellt, die Ihr gerne beabeiten und anschließend wieder anhängen dürft! Ich weiß jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht welche Teile noch fehlen, um das Rad zu komplettieren. Insgesamt müsste dann auch ne kurze Beschreibung der Teile gegeben werden, um einschätzen zu können was zueinander passt und was nicht (meine Bremsleitungen passen z.B. nicht an nen XL-Downhiller / Downhillschlappen in Psylo / welche Achsen haben die Räder bzw. was setzen Rahmen und Gabel voraus...).

Und uffbasse (=> nich zuviel schreiben) wegen des Größenlimits des IBC...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. November 2012)

Die Variante mit der kräftigen Vereinsspende finde ich super, dafür würde ich zumindest die Psylo und die Louisen auch für lau beisteuern 
Die Gabel bräuchte allerdings erst mal einen Service, je nachdem wann dann ggf. der Aufbau starten sollte, kann ich das aber auch noch erledigen.
Ich durchstöber heute Abend mal den Keller, was sich noch so an Teilen dafür auftreiben lässt.

Interessant wäre natürlich erstmal, um was für einen Rahmen es sich denn handelt, damit man sowohl von den Maßen als auch einsatzgebietsspezifisch sinnvolle Teile zusammenstellt.


----------



## JaWa1896 (6. November 2012)

Also ich bleib dabei: Sattel und wirklich BILLIGpedalen mwürd ich dazu geben


----------



## jammerlappen (6. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. November 2012)

Meinen schwarzen "Standard-Vorbau" von Richey gibts auch gratis!


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Gebe gerne meine schwarzen Bärentatzen ab


----------



## exto (7. November 2012)

Ich war mal wieder ne Weile weg, hab deshalb noch nicht wieder was zum deisterfreun.de-Beik geschrieben.

Aaaalso: Ich hab nen Rahmen (Cheetah Mountain Spirit 20" incl. RS Vivid Coil). Den würde ich eher nicht für lau, aber für'n kleinen Euro abgeben. Kann man ja mal drüber reden (PN).

Ne dazu perfekt passende, aber überholungsbedürftige MZ 55 ETA und passenden LRS (ich komm grad nicht auf die Bezeichnung, aber Roudy hat den gleichen, vielleicht kann der helfen) würde ich Spenden. 

Ach so: Ne etwas schammelige, aber passende und technisch einwandfreie Syntace Stütze würde ich auch noch reinwerfen.

Noch mal ach so: Zwei Minnirad Muddy Mary's hab ich auch noch...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ...und passenden LRS (ich komm grad nicht auf die Bezeichnung, aber Roudy hat den gleichen, vielleicht kann der helfen) würde ich Spenden....quote]
> 
> NOPE 2010 (falls vor 20mm Steckachse und hinten 10mm Schnellspannachse) heißen die Naben und TRACKMACK die Felge.
> Liegt so bei 2.100 Gr.
> ...


----------



## Torben. (7. November 2012)

Ich hab hier noch Specialized Clutch in 2,35 und einen Lenker 680mm

Die beiden Sachen gibts gratis 

Ich gucke mal was ich sonst noch so rumliegen habe

Wenn ihr die Sachen haben wollt, dann meldet euch einfach;-) PN


----------



## jammerlappen (7. November 2012)

Supercool von Euch!

Ich versuch am Wochenende alles zusammenzutragen und komme dann auf Euch zu.


----------



## exto (10. November 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Die Aktion mit dem deisterfreun.de Baik und die Resonanz darauf, lässt vermuten, dass irgendwo Berge von Biketeilen rumliegen, auf der anderen Seite immer Leute da sind, die Bedarf an günstigen Teilen haben. Wär's nicht prima, diese beiden Welten zusammen zu bringen?

Kurzum, mir ist der Gedanke gekommen, einen Bike-Flohmarkt/-Tauschbörse zu veranstalten. Ich hätte einen Saal am Start, Kneipe mit dran, Equipment ist vorhanden. Kosten würden nicht anfallen, also auch keine Standgebühren oder sowas. Das Ganze an einem Wochenendtag (so 11 bis 16 Uhr) vor Saisonbeginn.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2012)

Superidee!!! Insbesondere wo ich heute gesehen hab, was manche Deisterfreunde so im Keller haben 

Da kämen bestimmt ein paar mehr Beiks zusammen!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. November 2012)

Fänd ich auch ne gute Idee. Für vieles an Kleinzeugs, was prinzipiell noch brauchbar wäre, bin ich meist zu faul, extra eine Bikemarktanzeige zu erstellen. Nur um dann noch das Risiko einzugehen, für ein paar Euro mit unsauberen Handelspartnern aneinander zu geraten.
Wobei sich auch schon einiges an Deisterfreun.de-Geschäften in dem (ebenfalls von exto initiierten) Thread in der IG zusammengefunden hat.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch ne gute Idee. Für vieles an Kleinzeugs, was prinzipiell noch brauchbar wäre, bin ich meist zu faul, extra eine Bikemarktanzeige zu erstellen. Nur um dann noch das Risiko einzugehen, für ein paar Euro mit unsauberen Handelspartnern aneinander zu geraten.
> Wobei sich auch schon einiges an Deisterfreun.de-Geschäften in dem (ebenfalls von exto initiierten) Thread in der IG zusammengefunden hat.



Der Kreis wird aber außerhalb der IG sicherlich ein wenig Größer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. November 2012)

Der Teile-Fred in der IG ist schon nicht schlecht. Ich hatte allerdings gedacht, Teile verticken oder tauschen PLUS dummes Zeug quatschen, Bier, Würstchen und Mucke, wäre irgendwie lustiger.
Das Ganze wäre in der Druckerei in Bad Oeynhausen. Da würde ich im OWL Forum auch noch trommeln.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (10. November 2012)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Wenn der Termin passt hätte ich da wohl auch Bock drauf!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Der Teile-Fred in der IG ist schon nicht schlecht. Ich hatte allerdings gedacht, Teile verticken oder tauschen PLUS dummes Zeug quatschen, Bier, Würstchen und Mucke, wäre irgendwie lustiger.
> Das Ganze wäre in der Druckerei in Bad Oeynhausen. Da würde ich im OWL Forum auch noch trommeln.




bier hört sich toll an . 
dann brauch ich abba nen platz zum pennen


----------



## chris2305 (11. November 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bier hört sich toll an .
> dann brauch ich abba nen platz zum pennen



Dir gefällt wohl nur das Bier an der Geschichte

Aber nur,wenn wir mit dem Beik hinfahren


----------



## ssiemund (11. November 2012)

Bezügliche diesem, von Gegner des Mountainbikens gerne genutzen Argument ist die Studie, welche in nachfolgendem Artikel erwähnt ist, ganz interessant. http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## exto (11. November 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bier hört sich toll an .
> dann brauch ich abba nen platz zum pennen



Jederzeit!!!


----------



## Kacy (11. November 2012)

Melde mich vom Stammtisch ab!
Englische Woche in der Laternenumzugsaison


----------



## Kacy (11. November 2012)

Die Sache mit dem Bike-Flohmarkt finde ich klasse. Habe da auch noch so einiges rumliegen- einiges zum verkaufen, anderes eher zum Schrottwichteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2012)

Ich nochmal wegen der Teile fürs Beik: Wie komme ich dran und könnte ich ggf am Stammtisch was mitnehmen? Hat noch wer n einigermassen aussehendes 32+/-er Kettenblatt?
Hat schonmal wer ner 55er Marzocchi neue Dichtungen verpaßt (und hat noch Tipps&Tricks) und ggf. noch etwas Öl über?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Bezügliche diesem, von Gegner des Mountainbikens gerne genutzen Argument ist die Studie, welche in nachfolgendem Artikel erwähnt ist, ganz interessant. http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html
> Gruß
> Stephan


 
 Also hilft Trailbau sogar der Natur


----------



## EpischeEnte (12. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Die Aktion mit dem deisterfreun.de Baik und die Resonanz darauf, lässt vermuten, dass irgendwo Berge von Biketeilen rumliegen, auf der anderen Seite immer Leute da sind, die Bedarf an günstigen Teilen haben. Wär's nicht prima, diese beiden Welten zusammen zu bringen?
> 
> ...



Geniale Idee wäre ich sofort mit dabei!


----------



## ssiemund (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Also hilft Trailbau sogar der Natur


Das wiederum steht das so nicht , sondern nur, dass die durch die häufige Nutzung der Bikes freigelegte Oberfläche für die Vögel von Vorteil ist 
Stephan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. November 2012)

Ich hab noch n flammneues 32 er KB 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## chris2305 (13. November 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Melde mich vom Stammtisch ab!
> Englische Woche in der Laternenumzugsaison



Das gilt für mich auch!!
Wir werden an Euch denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (13. November 2012)

Hallo,
es kommen noch zwei dazu! Bis Freitag!

ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
Downhillfaller
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis
kwark
kacy 
1Tintin
Phil
HaJü
HangLoose
Smash81


----------



## exto (13. November 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Geniale Idee wäre ich sofort mit dabei!



Die Idee ist soweit vorgeplant, das Konzept steht. Muss nur noch Donnerstag im verantwortlichen Gremium des Veranstaltungsortes durchgewunken werden. Ich werd mich dann entsprechend mit meiner Werbetrommel melden.


----------



## schappi (13. November 2012)

Ichn habe hier noch teile eines alten gebrochenen  Canyon Rahmens lieben  würden noch gut als Wandschmuck gehen. Sollen die auch auf dem Flohmark verkauf werden


----------



## exto (13. November 2012)

Kannste dann ja mitbringen. Wäre sowieso schön, dir mal wieder über'n Weg zu laufen...


----------



## Torben. (13. November 2012)

Ich habe noch Federgabel öl 5 und 10 Viskosität. ein Dichtungswechsel sollte man hinbekommen meine Marzochi 66 hab ich auch schon auseinander gebaut und die Dichtungen raus genommen und gereinigt.


----------



## Scott-y (14. November 2012)

Ich kann am Freitag nicht. Ich habe Spätschicht.


----------



## JaWa1896 (14. November 2012)

Hallo Liebe Deisterfreunde, ich habe eine riesen BITTE an euch, wenn irgendeiner von euch von einer günstigen 1-2 Zimmer Wohnung weiß, die zu vermieten ist (250 kalt, mit möglichkeit für mein Bike) sagt mir bitte Bescheid! Abz dringend!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (14. November 2012)

Im Raum Norddeutschland?


----------



## toschi (14. November 2012)

Trailnah natürlich


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. November 2012)

ich bin raus am Freitag 


ella
Jammerlappen
matzinski + Claudia
Torben
Tobi M de la Zett
stefan64
madeba
Hitzi
zoomie
schappi
firefighter
taxifolia
Homer
Schappi
hoerman2201
chris2305
Darkwing Duck
The-Trailhunter
mh320i
chrissmo
Ladys-MTB
Power-Valve
RADikaler1
NightWing77
wurzelpistensau
Sundancer + Schapsy
Fredpat 
Jennfa
Ohneworte
gloshabigur
taifun
stefan'70
wichtigisimwald
Bastis
kwark
kacy 
1Tintin
Phil
HaJü
HangLoose
Smash81


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (14. November 2012)

Trailnah (bis 1,5 h fahrzeit mit zug Ok) und im Raum Hannover! GrÃ¶Ãe egal, Preislich kalt bis 250â¬, BikestellmÃ¶glichkeit, EinbaukÃ¼che, alles andere soweit erstmal egal...


----------



## taifun (16. November 2012)

Moin
ich bin leider raus heute abend. Akute Bronchitis und Rüsselpest.
Damit niemand angesteckt wird.....


----------



## gloshabigur (16. November 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich bin raus am Freitag
> 
> 
> ella
> ...



Ich auch !


----------



## taxifolia (16. November 2012)

Leider muss ich auch absagen, bin kaputt.
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß -ist ja ne Riesenrunde.

Taxi


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Habe versaeumt mich abzumelden, Sorry!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. November 2012)

Da schließ ich mich an. Hab es tatsächlich vergessen..


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. November 2012)

Mal was Anderes:
Unser zukünftiger Bürgermeister gibt sich die Ehre bei einem netten Beisammensein für alle Unterstützer.
Treffen ist am 27.11. um 19:30 Uhr im Restaurant Palast in der Langenkampstr.1 in Barsinghausen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir unbedingt einen bikenden Bürgermeister brauchen. Deswegen bitte ich Alle zu kommen, die Interresse daran haben. Ich bin auch dabei.

Essen u. Trinken muß natürlich Jeder selber bezahen.


----------



## taifun (21. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes:
> Unser zukünftiger Bürgermeister gibt sich die Ehre bei einem netten Beisammensein für alle Unterstützer.
> Treffen ist am 27.11. um 19:30 Uhr im Restaurant Palast in der Langenkampstr.1 in Barsinghausen.
> 
> ...



 mit Di Runde!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> mit Di Runde!!


 
Sollten wir mal planen.
Wie denn dann da?
"Zuk-Bü-Mei" im Anzug, die Truppe im Trikot mit Sprenkeln aus dem Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sollten wir mal planen.
> Wie denn dann da?
> "Zuk-Bü-Mei" im Anzug, die Truppe im Trikot mit Sprenkeln aus dem Wald?



Au ja!


----------



## jammerlappen (27. November 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/188275/

einige Anregungen für den Ladies only...


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. November 2012)

Schöne Anlieger.


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. November 2012)

Anlieger auf dem Ladies ??

Soll der Ladies natur belassen bleiben ? oder konsequente Umbauarbeiten auf dem ganzen Trail ?


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Anlieger auf dem Ladies ??
> 
> Soll der Ladies natur belassen bleiben ? oder konsequente Umbauarbeiten auf dem ganzen Trail ?



ich bin für "natur". Man könnte vieleicht überlegen eine Sprinkleranlage zu installieren, damit es auch im Sommer so schön muddy ist, wie derzeit . - aber bloß keine Anlieger im oberen Teil.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. November 2012)

Ich hätte gerne eine Stahltribüne mit Blick auf Steffens Landebaum hinter der "Schlucht"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Stahltribüne mit Blick auf Steffens Landebaum hinter der "Schlucht"!



Mit Flutlicht für Nightrides?


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. November 2012)

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Northshores, ein bißchen was von Utah, ein paar schöne Sprünge, ein Stück der Wüste Gobi, ein paar große Anlieger, 2-3 Gaps, bissel was von BC, einen Pool, ein paar Step up und downs, ein paar Logrides, eine 4x-Strecke, ein Stück Alpen, ein DH-Stück, ein Enduro-Stück, ein Allmountain-Stück und eine Highspeed-Abfahrt auf gepresstem Schnee!

Da der Ladies lang genug ist, wird es wohl machbar sein.


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein paar Northshores, ein bißchen was von Utah, ein paar schöne Sprünge, ein Stück der Wüste Gobi, ein paar große Anlieger, 2-3 Gaps, bissel was von BC, einen Pool, ein paar Step up und downs, ein paar Logrides, eine 4x-Strecke, ein Stück Alpen, ein DH-Stück, ein Enduro-Stück, ein Allmountain-Stück und eine Highspeed-Abfahrt auf gepresstem Schnee!
> 
> Da der Ladies lang genug ist, wird es wohl machbar sein.



Meinst Du nicht das das ein wenig langweilig wird? Da geht bestimmt noch mehr!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. November 2012)

Ich finde das hier ja immer noch fett!


----------



## chris2305 (29. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein paar Northshores, ein bißchen was von Utah, ein paar schöne Sprünge, ein Stück der Wüste Gobi, ein paar große Anlieger, 2-3 Gaps, bissel was von BC, einen Pool, ein paar Step up und downs, ein paar Logrides, eine 4x-Strecke, ein Stück Alpen, ein DH-Stück, ein Enduro-Stück, ein Allmountain-Stück und eine Highspeed-Abfahrt auf gepresstem Schnee!
> 
> Da der Ladies lang genug ist, wird es wohl machbar sein.



Und Weltfrieden


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. November 2012)

Eine Filiale der Eisdiele am Einstieg sowie an der Ausfahrt fehlt noch


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. November 2012)

"Deister-Döner" würde mir noch zusagen!


----------



## taifun (29. November 2012)

Drive In - unterwegs...


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. November 2012)

Boxengasse für Reperaturen ^^ ...jetzts reichts aber


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. November 2012)

Du bekommst erstmal deinen privaten Fangzaun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (29. November 2012)

Erzähl!


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. November 2012)

Hä, warum sollte ich einen privaten Fangzaun bekommen ??


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. November 2012)

Möööööönsch, du berichtest doch immer hier von deinen Stürzen, Knieproblemen etc.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein paar Northshores, ein bißchen was von Utah, ein paar schöne Sprünge, ein Stück der Wüste Gobi, ein paar große Anlieger, 2-3 Gaps, bissel was von BC, einen Pool, ein paar Step up und downs, ein paar Logrides, eine 4x-Strecke, ein Stück Alpen, ein DH-Stück, ein Enduro-Stück, ein Allmountain-Stück und eine Highspeed-Abfahrt auf gepresstem Schnee!
> 
> Da der Ladies lang genug ist, wird es wohl machbar sein.


 
Dann brauchen wir einen eigenen LKW, eine Schneekanone, einen Bagger, einen Heli und einen Harvester.
Mindestens bei Heli sehe ich Problm . Wer hat einen Heli Schein?


----------



## njoerd (30. November 2012)




----------



## tmf_superhero (30. November 2012)

@wichtig:

Seit meinem Sturz habe ich nicht mehr rumgeheult. Die letzten Flüge waren alle Sturzfrei. Also meckern kann ich nicht ^^


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Dezember 2012)

Einige der Harz Freunde unter uns haben es bestimmt schon gelesen. Viele Wanderwege sollen im Harz fürs Biken gesperrt werden, auf Initiative des Harzer Wanderclubs. Auch dort wird als Ansprechpartner nun eine IG innerhalb der DIMB gegründet, um die Wünsche der Biker zu vertreten. Hier geht es bei Interesse zum Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605030 

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## zoomie (6. Dezember 2012)

*Homer hat am Samstag seinen GIG bei den 'Nordmannen' in Wennigsen - noch jemand Bock drauf mitzukommen - ausser dem König und mir ?!*


----------



## Moeppmann (6. Dezember 2012)

....nächstes Jahr bekommt Ihr nachwuchs im Deister.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (6. Dezember 2012)

Schade ich bin in Dresden aufen Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Dezember 2012)

Bring Stollen mit für's nächste Basteln.


----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bring Stollen mit für's nächste Basteln.


aber nicht, das jetzt jemand "bring etwas aus dem Stollen zum Basteln mit" verstanden hat...


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Dezember 2012)

Treffen sich 2 Rosinen. Sagt die Eine: Wieso hast du einen Helm auf?
Sagt die Andere: Na, ich geh doch in Stollen!


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Torben. (10. Dezember 2012)

oh man ist der blööd :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Dezember 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> *Homer hat am Samstag seinen GIG bei den 'Nordmannen' in Wennigsen - noch jemand Bock drauf mitzukommen - ausser dem König und mir ?!*



War ne schöne Party. König (mit Käppi) nebst Gemahlin, Conny und Thea ganz vorn dabei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hier ein netter Naturfilm. Vieleicht bräuchten wir so ein Tier auch:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9wC_HUmKaU"]Titanen des Erdreichs - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Power-Valve (21. Dezember 2012)

wie schnell wachsen die denn? Nen Kleinen koennten wir evtl. im Tierheim bekommen...


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie geil is das denn?


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2012)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut!
heute hat der Postbote das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk von allen gebracht:
Unsere Haftpflichtversicherung für die beiden Vereinsstrecken inklusive Haus und Grundeigentümerhaftpflicht für die beiden Stercken, die auch die Haftpflicht von Wanderern und nicht Vereinsmitgliedern übernimmt. Jetzt können wir endlich den Vertrag unterschreiben!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (22. Dezember 2012)

Perfekto! Total super und ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk 
Danke an alle Beteiligten !!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub es nicht! Es hat doch noch geklappt.

Ich möchte gleich mal drauf hinweisen den Ü30 im unteren Teil zu meiden!
Bei dieser üblen Pampe geht alles kaputt und wir können im Frühjahr die komplette Strecke reparieren. Wenn's wieder Frost gibt könnt ihr wieder fahren.

Das Angebot an naturbelassenen Trails ist ja nich so schlecht. Die kann man solange fahren.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. Dezember 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich möchte gleich mal drauf hinweisen den Ü30 im unteren Teil zu meiden!
> Bei dieser üblen Pampe geht alles kaputt und wir können im Frühjahr die komplette Strecke reparieren. Wenn's wieder Frost gibt könnt ihr wieder fahren



Das kann man ruhig mal zitieren, soll keiner sagen er hätte es nicht gelesen!


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja wie Weihnachten mit viel Lametta.....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches Fest. Von draußen vom Deister komm ich her...




Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute, Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen,

Da wir ja ein richtiger Verein sind, müssen wir auch einmal im Jahr eine Mitgliederversammlung machen.
Als Termin schlage ich Samstag den 23.2. 16:00 Uhr vor ( das kann der eine oder Andere mit einer Runde verbinden und als Ort Das Cafe Schafstallhttp://www.cafe-im-schafstall.de/
wenn jemand noch abgeschlossene Räumlichkeiten für ja 80 Personen kennt, die zentraler liegen, bitte Vorschläge.

Das Thema Haftpflichtversicherung für die Strecken ist ja jetzt in trockenen Tüchern, ich hab mich daher Mit der Region Hannover und Der NLF in Verbinding gesetzt, das jetzt der Pachtvertrag so schnell wie möglich unterschrieben wird, und das wir in Frühjahr den Ladies Only in Angriff nehmen können. Da werden dann wieder viel helfende Hände gebraucht.
Die formelle Einladung will ich hier einstellen, wenn Vorschläge zur Tagesordnung und zum Ort gemacht wurden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2013)

Cafe Schafstall ist am Wochenende geschlossen.  Waldapotheke oder Bärenhöhle wäre ne gute Alternative


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Homer,
hatte ich jetzt auch gesehen, das di nur in der Woche geöffnet haben

Waldapotheke und Bärenhöhle sind schön, aber die Räumlichkeiten sind zu klein für ca. 50 Leute
(mit so vielen rechne ich)
Was wäre mit Pinkenburg in Wennigsen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2013)

pinkenburg fänd ich toll. ist auch nicht so weit zu fahren.


----------



## Torben. (3. Januar 2013)

Das hier ist auch groß genug.

DEUTSCHES HAUS

Stoppstr. 65, EGESTORF


----------



## Indi77 (4. Januar 2013)

Happy New Year! Kenne die Besitzer vom Schafstall, wir haben dort auch von Bike-Infection aus unseer Weihnachtsfeier am Wochenende gemacht.  Kann mich gerne darum kümmern, wenn Bedarf ist!


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2013)

Kannst du dich einmal darum kümmern ob das am 23.02. geht. Ich schätze mal das so ca 50 Leute kommen.
Es wäre toll eone Raum nur für uns alleine zu haben.


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## ssiemund (6. Januar 2013)

Da ich eben vorbeigefahren bin. Hotel Steinkrug hat auch einen großen Saal wo man die MV abhalten könnte.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (6. Januar 2013)

Und die Waldapotheke hat noch nen Extrahaus dahinter, Schuetzenhaus oder so. Das bewirtschaften die auch.. 50 leute passen da locker...


----------



## So-wo (6. Januar 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen,
> 
> Da wir ja ein richtiger Verein sind, müssen wir auch einmal im Jahr eine Mitgliederversammlung machen.
> Als Termin schlage ich Samstag den 23.2. 16:00 Uhr vor ( das kann der eine oder Andere mit einer Runde verbinden und als Ort Das Cafe Schafstallhttp://www.cafe-im-schafstall.de/
> ...


Super 
Ich möchte auch dabei sein ,finde euren Verein Super .Bin ja auch schon ein paar mal mitgefahren und deswegen möchte ich euch auch unterstützen


----------



## taxifolia (7. Januar 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Cafe Schafstall ist am Wochenende geschlossen.  Waldapotheke oder Bärenhöhle wäre ne gute Alternative



Für Gruppen ab 30 macht der Schafstall auf. Da gibt es einen Beamer mit Riesenleinwand

taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Januar 2013)

Oh ja! "Follow me" den ganzen Abend!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2013)

Welcher Deisterfreund wäre denn bekloppt genug hier mitzumachen? Ich denke da könnten ein paar "Grüne" nicht schaden

http://survival-run.de/media/video-2011


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Januar 2013)

Dir reicht wohl das Wetter der letzten 2 Wochen nicht?

Was Anderes.
Hab gestern mit unserem zuständigen Förster telefoniert und es gibt bissel Ärger.
Es hat jemand angefangen einen Trail zu basteln. Dieser Trail liegt irgendwie vom Nordmannsturm in Richtung Bärenhöhle runter und damit auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten mit denen wir einen Vertrag haben. Das geht natürlich nicht.

Deswegen möchte ich die Jungs bitten sich hier vllt zu äußern. Ist alles nicht schlimm, nur die Strecke muß weg. Ihr dürft das gerne selbst machen, ansonsten werden wir den Trail die nächsten Wochen entfernen.

Wenn ihr dort weiter baut, wird das ganze Projekt gefährdet. 

Ich möchte jedenfalls keinen Stress mit den Leuten haben, die uns wohlgesonnen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (9. Januar 2013)

sonst rübe ab,..


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Januar 2013)

Hab grade im Radio gehört, dass Hannover mit N U L L Sonnenstunden Rekordhalter in D ist...


----------



## Torben. (9. Januar 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Und die Waldapotheke hat noch nen Extrahaus dahinter, Schuetzenhaus oder so. Das bewirtschaften die auch.. 50 leute passen da locker...



Das ist das Schützenhaus vom Schützenverein Egestorf 04

Die Waldapotheke macht dort nur die Baar... Ob es dort was zu essen gibt KA ich war schon lange nicht mehr zum training 

Bewirtschaftet wie ein Lokal wird das da oben nicht zudem müsste man dort dann den kompletten Luftgewehrstand abbauen.. das wird nur ein paar mal im jahr gemacht zu vereinsfeiern


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was Anderes.
> Hab gestern mit unserem zuständigen Förster telefoniert und es gibt bissel Ärger.
> Es hat jemand angefangen einen Trail zu basteln. Dieser Trail liegt irgendwie vom Nordmannsturm in Richtung Bärenhöhle runter und damit auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten mit denen wir einen Vertrag haben. Das geht natürlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Es wird immer verrückter: Wenn wir jetzt jeden Trail zurückbauen sollen, der irgendwo auf dem Gebiet der NLF entstanden ist oder zukünftig entstehen wird, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Das war und ist sicher nicht Teil der Abmachung. Ob wir uns dafür einspannen lassen, darüber sollten wir aber noch mal gründlich nachdenken


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hab grade im Radio gehört, dass Hannover mit N U L L Sonnenstunden Rekordhalter in D ist...



Nicht nur Hannover...


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2013)

@Matze
Nicht jeden Trail, sondern nur die in dem Bereich von Herrn Nüsser. Das haben wir versprochen!
Das ist das Gebiet zwischen Nordmannsturm und Annaturm. In dem Bereich sollten 2 Strecken die 3km lang sind reichen.
Außerdem hat der Vorstand schon genug Arbeit mit dem ganzen Kram, da hab ich keinen Bock auf Stress!
Ich muß mir schon genug Gejammer von den Bikern anhören.


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Matze
> Nicht jeden Trail, sondern nur die in dem Bereich von Herrn Nüsser. Das haben wir versprochen!
> Das ist das Gebiet zwischen Nordmannsturm und Annaturm. In dem Bereich sollten 2 Strecken die 3km lang sind reichen.
> Außerdem hat der Vorstand schon genug Arbeit mit dem ganzen Kram, da hab ich keinen Bock auf Stress!
> Ich muß mir schon genug Gejammer von den Bikern anhören.


So weit ich informiert bin, wurde versprochen, dass keiner der bei uns "organisierten" Biker auf dem Gebiet der NLF neue Trails baut - von "uns" war's ja anscheinend auch keiner. Außerdem sollten wir auf die übrigen Biker, die auch noch im D. unterwegs sind, einwirken, dass diese dort nix bauen. Kann man ja machen - wird ja auch gemacht. Darüber hinaus wurde immer von einem Kanalisierungseffekt gesprochen, der durch die offiziellen Trails entstehen soll. Dieser sollte dazu beitragen, dass keine neuen Trails entstehen. Dieser Effekt wird sicher auch greifen, wenn die Strecken denn mal eröffnet sind. Dass wir aber in der direkten Verantwortung stehen und jeden neu entstehenden Trail, den irgendwer da baut oder gebaut hat, wieder eigenhändig beseitigen müssen, ist mir neu


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2013)

ich seh das eher als gentlemen aggreement gegenüber herrn nüsser.


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2013)

matze,
wir haben uns gegenüber Herrn Nüsser committed , das wir Einfluss auf alle Bike nehmen. Mit der Einschränkung, daß wir nur auf Vereinsmitglieder direkten Einfluss nehmen können. Alle anderen müssen wir überzeugen, was aber mit vernünftigen Argumenten möglich sein sollte,


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> matze,
> wir haben uns gegenüber Herrn Nüsser committed , das wir Einfluss auf alle Bike nehmen. Mit der Einschränkung, daß wir nur auf Vereinsmitglieder direkten Einfluss nehmen können. Alle anderen müssen wir überzeugen, was aber mit vernünftigen Argumenten möglich sein sollte,


Das passt soweit. Das schließt für mich aber nicht ein, dass wir Trails, die irgendwer anders auf dem Gebiet der NLF gebaut hat, selbst wieder zurückbauen. Das soll die NLF schön selber machen oder eben sein lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (10. Januar 2013)

manchmal weiß ich nicht worüber ihr diskutiert, nüsser ist es egal wer bei ihm was baut, entweder wir sorgen dafür das es weg kommt oder nach zwei jahren ist dann ende mit dem Vertrag. es gibt keinen unterschied zwischen  vereinsmitglieder die wild bauen oder nichtvereinsmitglieder. wir werden dann immer selber alles schnell regeln müssen und die wilden trails bei nüsser entfernen.wenn keiner bock hat machen steffen und ich das halt alleine weg. wir ackern doch nicht wie eine hafendirne um uns dann vonn irgenwelches unbelehrbaren alles kaputt machen zu lassen.


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2013)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich glaube hier wird irgendwie der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. Ich wünsch' euch jedenfalls viel Spaß dabei für Nüsser die Trailpolizei zu spielen. Ich hoffe ihr habt dann noch die Zeit auch mal biken gehen zu können


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2013)

Wir sind natürlich nicht verpflichtet etwas zu entfernen, was irgendjemand angelegt hat.

Für mich gehört es aber zum guten Ton, den Leuten entgegenzukommen, die uns auch entgegengekommen sind.
Ich hab auch mehr Bock auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit, statt sich laufend anzupissen. Manchmal ist das halt mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden, aber wenn man sich gegenseitig vertraut, macht das auch mehr Spaß.

Diesen Trail halte ich übrigens für einen Einzelfall. Dass wir jetzt alle 4 Wochen einen Trail entfernen müssen, ist glaub ich sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Außerdem ist das Alles auf das Gebiet von Herrn Nüsser bezogen. Für die Anderen mach ich mich nicht krumm.

Und keine Panik, ich hab genug Zeit zum Radfahren. Guckst du WP.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Und keine Panik, ich hab genug Zeit zum Radfahren. Guckst du WP.



Ist die Straßenbahn kaputt?


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Januar 2013)

Ne, Spätdienst.
Ich hab aber schon das Nächste!
Auf dem Ü30 hat im unteren Teil jemand etwas umgebaut. Das geht nicht! Das ist eine Vereinsstrecke, bei der man sich darauf verlassen muß, dass sie immer gleich aussieht.
Da kann nicht jeder kommen und was umbauen!
Die Arbeit ist auch umsonst, es wird Alles sofort zurückgebaut!

Wenn im Frühjahr Reparaturarbeiten durchgeführt werden, die leider nötig sind, da die letzten 2 Wochen in der Pampe fleißig weitergefahren wurde, wird das hier angekündigt.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (11. Januar 2013)

das st doch nicht der ernst, wer ist so blöde und baut am ü30 im alleingang rum. das ist nicht nur unfassbar sondern auch noch saudumm und dreist. ich kann nur eins sagen, wehe wenn ich die persönlich treffen, ....ich weiß nicht wozu ich mich dann hinreissen lassen, .........da wäre sein fahrrad mit klappmechanismus im rahmen die mildeste strafe


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Wer ist denn eigentlich so blöd und bastelt am Ü30 rum? Wahrscheinlich der gleiche Bekloppte der auch den anderen wilden Trail begonnen hat...


----------



## Torben. (11. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Diesen Trail halte ich übrigens für einen Einzelfall. Dass wir jetzt alle 4 Wochen einen Trail entfernen müssen, ist glaub ich sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Außerdem ist das Alles auf das Gebiet von Herrn Nüsser bezogen. Für die Anderen mach ich mich nicht krumm.



Woher soll auch alle 4 wochen ein wilder Trail kommen gibt doch niemanden der baut  und wir wissen das wir da nicht dran dürfen


----------



## ProjektT (12. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ne, Spätdienst.
> Ich hab aber schon das Nächste!
> Auf dem Ü30 hat im unteren...




Macht es ggf. Sinn ein paar Schilder mit Hinweisen aufzustellen? Nicht jeder liest hier im Forum - evtl. dachte sich jemand - Super eine Strecke, aber ich passe die mal an - 

Es wird Zeit, dass es trocken wird!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Januar 2013)

Jungs, nich so aggro! Die Leute kriegen ja Angst.
Schilder mit Verhaltensregeln werden noch aufgestellt. Da kommt wahrscheinlich Einiges an Text drauf.
Schappi, das mit den Schildern müssen wir langsam mal angehen.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (12. Januar 2013)

so grosse schilder für soviel text gibt es garnicht  , zwei mal zwei meter


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Januar 2013)

ich glaube wir brauchen demnächst noch ein paar Gummispaten

http://con-nect.de/pages/wennigsen/subpages/sprengung_in_der_wennigser_mark/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2013)

Merkt ihr eigentlich die Parallelen die gerade entstehen zwischen euch vor 6-8 Jahren und der Forst und nun anderen Bikern und den Deisterfreunden?

Auch für euch wird das in einem Kampf gegen Windmühlen enden... ich bin der Meinung, dass einige nochmal über das was matzinski schon geschrieben hat, nachdenken sollten. Seine Einwende ist meines Erachtens nicht unbegründet. Wenn der Ochse erstmal vor den Karren gespannt ist, kommt er da so schnell nicht mehr von weg.

Verbote und sinnlose Drohungen haben damals nix gebracht und bringen heute immer noch nix... Der Weg kann und muss anders aussehen.

Wie soll denn ein Vorgehen aussehen, wenn jemand sich nicht an eure Schilder und Regeln hält? Auch so, das Leute widerrechtlich festgehalten werden? Soll auch mit der Polizei gedroht werden? Wie schon mal geschrieben, hat dies damals bei euch nicht geklappt und wird auch in Zukunft nicht klappen...

Einfach mal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> matze,
> wir haben uns gegenüber Herrn Nüsser committed...



Was soll das denn bitte heißen? Schlimmstes denglisch und zudem selbst inhaltlich falsch...

Warum nicht bei der Sprache bleiben die man selber und andere auch verstehen...


----------



## EpischeEnte (20. Januar 2013)

Was wurde den verändert wenn ich fragen darf? :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (20. Januar 2013)

@ [email protected]:  kannste nochmal etwas weniger subtil beschreiben, was Du mit Deinen Post...äh Kommentaren mitteilen willst? Wer soll was wann wie gegen wen machen, damit was wann von wem nicht gemacht wird?


----------



## Ichbins97 (20. Januar 2013)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren was umgebaut wurde auf dem Ü30. War gestern dort, und da ist mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Januar 2013)

Kannste auch nich, da das Umgebaute schon wieder weg ist.
 @[email protected]
Wie soll der Weg denn aussehen?
Sorry, aber ich find das immer ein bissel nervig, wenn sich Leute einmischen, die eigentlich garkeinen persönlichen Kontakt zu den Verantwortlichen vom Forst oder anderer Behörden haben. Eine handvoll Leute, die sich seit Jahren in ihrer Freizeit Arbeit aufhalsen, haben diesen Kontakt. Daraus kann dann schon mal etwas Fruchtbares entstehen.
Man kann hier auch nur appelieren an die Biker da draußen mitzuspielen. Das wird natürlich nicht immer funktionieren, ist mir auch klar. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ist halt schade, wieviel in diesem Forum kaputtgeredet wird durch überflüssige Kommentare.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ... Eine handvoll Leute, die sich seit Jahren in ihrer Freizeit Arbeit aufhalsen, haben diesen Kontakt...
> 
> Ist halt schade, wieviel in diesem Forum kaputtgeredet wird durch überflüssige Kommentare.



Und diese handvoll Leute sind auch die, die entscheiden welche Kommentare "überflüssig" sind und welche nicht? Ein bißchen anmaßend oder?

Irgendwie schade, das anstatt sich einer Kritik evtl. mal anzunehmen man immer die Scheuklappen aufsetzt und weiter galoppiert.

Aber keine Angst, halte schon wieder den Mund und fahre wie, wann und wo im Deister ich will. Matschreifen machen die Strecken kaputt? "So what", wird schon jemand reparieren. Was kann man dagegen machen; NÜSCHT!  VORSICHT IRONIE


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und diese handvoll Leute sind auch die, die entscheiden welche Kommentare "überflüssig" sind und welche nicht? Ein bißchen anmaßend oder?
> 
> Irgendwie schade, das anstatt sich einer Kritik evtl. mal anzunehmen man immer die Scheuklappen aufsetzt und weiter galoppiert.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, halte schon wieder den Mund und fahre wie, wann und wo im Deister ich will. Matschreifen machen die Strecken kaputt? "So what", wird schon jemand reparieren. Was kann man dagegen machen; NÜSCHT!  VORSICHT IRONIE


 
Nimms nicht zu ernst. Ich denke, deine Einwände finden/fanden Gehör.
Der Weg über Beiträge hier im Forum Kritik (sicher konstruktiv) zu üben oder einen Dialog zu starten ist ungeeignet.
IMMER wird es passieren, dass jemand unvollständig formuliert oder jemand nur quer liest. Das alles noch asynchron und schon ist der Stress da.

Der Hinweis, dass auf der für den Verein freigegebene Strecke Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden, die nicht abgestimmt wurden ist wichtig!
Falls die Leute hier mitlesen, ist es der Hinweis/Wunsch es nicht zu tun. Falls sie hier nicht lesen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass sich der Hinweis rumspricht und die Leute erreicht.

Dahinter steht nicht wirklich:"Finden wir euch gibts aufs Maul".
Eher:"Meldet euch und lasst und gemeinsam buddeln". ABER eben auch NUR nach den Vorgaben des von den Vereinsmitgliedern gewählten.

Stellt euch vor, Ihr habt Kinder und "kämpft" sechs Jahre für einen Spielplatz. Bereits zur Eröffnung wird er von anderen zum rauchen und saufen missbraucht und eure Kinder spielen zwischen Glasscherben (so passiert). Da wird man sauer!

*Hier* setzt sich eine wachsende Zahl für diesen Spielplatz im Wald ein.
Ein kleine Gruppe, die meinen größten Respekt hat, steht bei JEDEM Scheisswetter im Wald um Strecken anzubieten, die jeder nutzen darf. Und darf auch berechtigt sauer sein, wenn dieser Einsatz durch wildes bauen mit Füßen getreten wird...

Viele andere, auch Kritiker, treiben das Projekt gemeinsam voran.
Kritik funktioniert nämlich im Wald. So von Angesicht zu Angesicht hervorragen.
@_tune_man: Nicht den Mund halten, aber integrieren und weitermachen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2013)

Super! So hätte ich richtig Lust etwas zu bewegen, so ein Gespräch können wir gerne mal live führen und das Quatschen mit dem Spaß am Biken verbinden.  Wenn es also mal eine nicht ganz so konditionslastige Begrabrunde gibt, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## The-Trailhunter (22. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und diese handvoll Leute sind auch die, die entscheiden welche Kommentare "überflüssig" sind und welche nicht? Ein bißchen anmaßend oder?
> 
> Irgendwie schade, das anstatt sich einer Kritik evtl. mal anzunehmen man immer die Scheuklappen aufsetzt und weiter galoppiert.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, halte schon wieder den Mund und fahre wie, wann und wo im Deister ich will. Matschreifen machen die Strecken kaputt? "So what", wird schon jemand reparieren. Was kann man dagegen machen; NÜSCHT!  VORSICHT IRONIE


 

manchmal ist es einfach besser die fresse zu halten, ist schon nervig das es immer wieder ein paar hansels gibt die sich hin und wieder melden und dann noch sehr sehr kluge ratschläge geben, darum, wenn ich nicht genau weiss worum es geht, fresse halten. das ist übrigens der neue slogen von uns deisterbauern


----------



## major_tom (22. Januar 2013)

...ist halt nen öffentliches Forum. Und den Leuten den Mund verbieten zu wollen halte ich doch für ein wenig anmaßend ;-)


----------



## chris2305 (22. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> manchmal ist es einfach besser die fresse zu halten, ist schon nervig das es immer wieder ein paar hansels gibt die sich hin und wieder melden und dann noch sehr sehr kluge ratschläge geben, darum, wenn ich nicht genau weiss worum es geht, fresse halten. das ist übrigens der neue slogen von uns deisterbauern



Die "Sache" war doch schon durch und hatte ein gute Ende!!

Sorry, aber warum muss man jetzt schon wieder so einen Kommentar schreiben. 

Mann muss doch nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen der vorbeifährt.......


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> manchmal ist es einfach besser die fresse zu halten, ist schon nervig das es immer wieder ein paar hansels gibt die sich hin und wieder melden und dann noch sehr sehr kluge ratschläge geben, darum, wenn ich nicht genau weiss worum es geht, fresse halten. das ist übrigens der neue slogen von uns deisterbauern



Weisst Du, ich finde es ja gut, was Ihr macht und profitiere z. T. auch davon. Ich bin auch wie die Meisten der Meinung, daß man Euren Verein durch Beitritt unterstützen sollte, und sei es, um Eurem Wort mehr Gewicht zu verleihen.
Solche und ähnliche Äußerungen von Dir und einigen Anderen werden mich allerdings auch in Zukunft davon abhalten, 'dazu' gehören zu wollen. Ich möchte nämlich auf keinen Fall Teil dieses unterirdischen Niveaus sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (22. Januar 2013)

@baumschubser
Danke


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Januar 2013)

jetzt mal bitte alle locker bleiben. 
wir brauchen eine starke geschlossene "waldgemeinschaft". 

ich kann die "bauer" aber schon ein wenig verstehen.
sie stehen bei jedem wetter im wald und machen sich in ihrer freizeit gedanken, wie sie unseren sport/spot voranbringen wollen.

und als dank (den sie garnicht wollen, da sie es ja freiwillig tun) ernten sie oft nur kritik von leuten, die sich nur hier im forum zu wort melden. 

das man es nicht allen recht machen kann ist klar.
es gibt soooo viele unterschiedliche trails im wald, sodass für jeden was dabei ist. 

wenn einem der eine oder andere trails zu schwer ist, nimmt er halt einen anderen. 
auch wird darauf geachtet, daß überall chickenways vorhanden sind. 
denn auch die "könner" unter den bikern haben mal klein mit einem hardtail o.ä. angefangen. 

*daher eine bitte an alle. *

*lasst es hier nicht wieder in streit ausarten. *
*jeder weiß , wie es im "biken im deister" fred abging. *

*das brauchen wir hier nicht. *
*daher bitte ... lieber erst 2 x tief durchatmen und den ärger runterschlucken. *
*das gilt für alle seiten*


----------



## The-Trailhunter (22. Januar 2013)

ihr seid ja so süß, machmal habe ich den eindruck ihr möchtet alle auf den arm oder an die brust, man muss nicht mit jedem alles ausdiskutieren, das wird dann zum 1000ten mal eine nie endende geschichte.schon garnicht wenn ich den satz lesen,....( Solche und ähnliche Äußerungen von Dir und einigen Anderen werden mich  allerdings auch in Zukunft davon abhalten, 'dazu' gehören zu wolle.)....du willst doch garnicht dazu gehören, ansonsten hättest du dieses schon lange machen können. wieder mal eine nette ausrede nicht eintreten zu müssen und weiter als einer der schmarotzer auf den trails herum zu fahren, ( egal welchen der vielen trails )machmal muss man nicht nett sein. wir sind biker und leben von dem was im wald per hand in seiner freizeit geschafft wird und immer dieses rumlabbern und mit jedem freund sein klappt nicht immer..... punkt


----------



## The-Trailhunter (22. Januar 2013)

habe jetzt durchgeatmet und fühle mich viel besser und das thema ist für mich durch 

mir gehts gut,..............ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## major_tom (22. Januar 2013)

"Fresse halten", "Schmarotzer"....
...der Ton macht ja eigentlich die Musik...
Aber wenn es dir hilft, um wieder klar zu kommen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ....du willst doch garnicht dazu gehören, ansonsten hättest du dieses schon lange machen können. wieder mal eine nette ausrede nicht eintreten zu müssen und weiter als einer der schmarotzer auf den trails herum zu fahren.



Du tust mir leid !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2013)

Sollen wir Quen mal fragen, ob dieser Thread auch eine Pause verdient hat?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Januar 2013)

Frag lieber bei Petrus nach Bikewetter


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Januar 2013)

nee Roudy,
hab mir gerad Popcorn geholt, .....ich glaub die hauen sich gleich!

_und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Januar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Frag lieber bei Petrus nach Bikewetter


 

komm .... endlich mal richtig schnee  ist doch auch schön 
die skilifte in springe laufen ab heute. 
lass uns doch mal ein wenig das weiße vergnügen genießen.

schmuddelwetter kommt schneller als gewünscht.


----------



## ssiemund (22. Januar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm .... endlich mal richtig schnee  ist doch auch schön
> ...lass uns doch mal ein wenig das weiße vergnügen genießen....


Roudy will ja das Weß nicht geniesen und lieber im Trockenen trainieren 
Stephan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Januar 2013)

Hoermie und Tintin, ich wünsche euch erstmal alles Tolle und Gute und Schöne und liebe und so zum Geburtstag. Schon allein um diese elende Diskussion zu unterbrechen.


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Januar 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Januar 2013)

Na, da schließ ich mich doch gleich an!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch Trash-Unterbrecher Glückwünsche an TinTin und Hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche euch ebenfalls alles gute zum Jahrestag . Bis bald im Wald .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Januar 2013)

@jammerlappen: Also bitte, Bikewetter. Was ist das für eine Aussage.
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur...... usw.

Wobei ich zugeben muss im Tiefschnee Rad zu fahren ist *sehr* anstrengend. Gibt dafür aber ordentlich Schmalz in die Beine 
Zum Threadthema, sage ich nix. Ich halte mich da raus. Wobei den ganzen Tag eine Strecke "schöner zu machen" ist schon geil. Besonders dann wenn man sie zum ersten abfährt und ja mein Mitgliedsantrag kommt noch versprochen 
Die erhitzen Gemüter, können sich ja in den Tonnen Schnee abkühlen.


----------



## fabiansen (22. Januar 2013)

Less discussion, more percussion!
Fight the power!


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Januar 2013)

Fabi, du hast Alles richtig gemacht. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zuuu warm auf der Insel!


----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2013)

hoerman
nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!
Tschuldigung fürs Vergessen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2013)

Nur ganz kurz ein Gedanke zum Thema "Rückbau von neu entstehenden Trails durch deisterfreun.de":

Beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge soll da Projekt doch dazu dienen, herauszufinden, ob ein Kanalisierungseffekt durch offizielle Strecken eintritt. 
Dazu muss man sich, glaube ich, darauf einigen, welche Maßnahmen seitens des Vereins denn dazu beitragen sollen. Die These ist doch, dass weniger bis (im Idealfall) keine "wilden" Strecken mehr entstehen. Im Moment gibt's noch gar keine wirklich "offizielle" Strecke, mit viel Glück am Ende dieses Jahres zwei.
Uns allen dürfte klar sein, dass das nicht ausreicht, das Problem zu lösen, sondern, dass deutlich mehr Strecken, auch in anderen Revieren dazu nötig sind. Wenn wir jetzt mit dem Rückbau von Inoffiziellen Strecken "nachhelfen", wird meiner Meinung nach das Ergebnis verfälscht. Es sei denn, der Rückbau wird offiziell und dauerhaft in's Programm der Deisterfreunde aufgenommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2013)

exto , 

es geht ausschließlich um das gebiet der landesforsten. 
wir haben von denen zur probe die 2 benannten strecken ü30 und ladies only bekommen. 
im gegenzug haben wir ihnen (den landesforsten) zugesagt, keine weiteren strecken auf deren gebiet zu befahren. 
resultat daraus zb: die stilllegung des frankweges.

wenn jetzt auf deren gebiet neue trails entstehen von wem auch immer,
(das wir das nicht waren sollte klar sein) ,  und der zuständige förster herr nüsser an uns herantritt und uns an unsere vereinbarung erinnert, sollte klar sein, daß wir das projekt nicht gefährden möchten und daher den einen weg beseitigen. 

*und um es noch einmal deutlich zu sagen :

es geht nur um die trails auf dem gebiet der landesforsten. 
nicht um die anderen trails, da es mit deren eigentümern keine vereinbarungen gibt. 

auch das gerücht , das alle anderen trails den jetzt entstehenden 2 offiziellen trails geopfert werden , ist nicht korrekt . 

die andern trails werden auch von uns weiter mit größtem vergnügen befahren .*


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2013)

Das Argument ist ok.

Allerdings ist ja die Frage, ob ein Kanalisierungseffekt eintritt, wenn man legale Strecken hat. Wenn das nur dann klappt, wenn man *noch dazu* aktiv gegen weitere Strecken vorgeht (Rückbau, Verscheuchen usw.), bedeutete das, dass man das auch dauerhaft tun muss. Wer kann (und will) das leisten?
Wenn man das noch dazu während der Testphase macht, verfälscht das das Ergebnis.

Mir ist klar, dass wir ja ein bestimmtes Ergebnis erreichen wollen, trotzdem kann man nicht einfach den Versuchsaufbau ändern, wenn man befürchtet, das der Test nicht so ausgeht, wie man's gern hätte 

Das Ganze funktioniert überhaupt nur, wenn's am Ende *von allein* funktioniert.

Oder hab' ich da irgendwo nen schweren Denkfehler?

Die Vereinbarung mit Herrn Nüsser lautet meines Wissens doch (sinngemäß), dass zwei legale Strecken auf seinem Gebiet gebaut werden, der Frankweg zurückgebaut wird (bei Bedarf mit unserer Beteiligung) und das wir versuchen werden, *soweit es uns möglich ist*, Einfluss auf die Bike Gemeinde zu nehmen, dass das fahren in Nüssers Revier sich auf 2 Strecken begrenzt. Was ist uns denn möglich? Hier im Forum aufklären, unterwegs mit Bikern reden, die weder hier noch im Verein aktiv sind, geile legale Strecken bauen? Sicher! Wird alles gemacht. Aber Waldpatroullien aufstellen, alle möglichen trotzdem entstehenden Trails rückbauen usw.? Eher nicht. 

Es sei denn, irgendwer stellt einen Etat zur Verfügung, eine Bike-Rangertruppe aufzustellen. Wäre sicher ein geiler Job mit tausenden Bewerbungen, aber doch eher unwarscheinlich


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2013)

im bereich der landesforsten ein klares JA !!! 
früher war es ja immer so, dass wenn ein trail kaputt gemacht wurde, gleich 2 neue entstanden.

im bereich der landesforsten hat man sich auf die 2 trails geeinigt und es klappt. 

der frankweg wurde dichtgemacht und nicht mehr befahren. und neue trails sind in dem gebiet auch nicht mehr entstanden. 

daher hat in diesem bereich der kanalisierungseffekt funktioniert. 

in anderen bereichen nicht, da es dort keine abkommen gibt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung!
Bei diesem Mistwetter den unteren Teil des Ü30 bitte nicht fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (3. Februar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> Bei diesem Mistwetter den unteren Teil des Ü30 bitte nicht fahren!


Hallo 
Wann ist noch mal eure Jahreshauptversammlung


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2013)

Anfang März,Genauer Termin und Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben. (2. oder 10.3.)


----------



## Dease (3. Februar 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Anfang März,Genauer Termin und Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben. (2. oder 10.3.)



2.te März wäre nicht so optimal Schappi. Schau mal in die IG


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2013)

darum wird es ehr der 10.3.


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt einen Termin für die Jahreshauptversammlung der Deisterfreun.de
Freitag 8.3.2013 um 19:00 Uhr im Cafe im Schafstall in Bantorf http://www.cafe-im-schafstall.de/
Im Dorfe 29 - 30890 Bantorf
Tel.: 05105-6649175
Mobil: 0177-5996535

Tagesordnung:
1. Eröffnung und Feststellung der Beschlussfähigkeit
2.Genehmigung des Protokolls der Gründungsversammlung??
3. Jahresbericht des Vorstandes
4- Kassen- und Prüfungsbericht
5. Entlastung des Vorstandes
6. Bericht Bauteam über Ü30 und Pläne Ladies Only
7. Diskussion über ein Rettungskonzept und Rettungspunkten zur schnelleren Orientierung des Rettungsdienstes und Auffindung verunfallter
8. Planung von Aktivitäten 2013
9. Anpassung der Beitragsstruktur (Familien, gruppen etc)
10. Neuwahl des Vorstandes (währe im Hebst diese Jahres ohnehin dran)
11. Vergabe des Köpperpokals für 2012.

Eine Schriftliche Einladung geht auch noch an alle Mitglieder raus.
wegen Essen und Anzahl der Teilnehmer meldet euch bitte hier an dieser Stelle bis 2.3.
Zu essen gibt es:

1.
Jägerschnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln ( eine Fritteuse haben die nicht, deswegen keine Pommes etc.)
2.
Rindsroulade ( Rotkohl und Kartoffeln)
3.
Wildgeschnetzeltes ( vom Mann der Wirtin selbst erlegt im Deister), Kartoffeln oder Reis

Salat sollte auch gehen.

Es wäre schön, wenn ich mich spätestend eine Woche vorher bei denen mit der ungefähren Anzahl der Essen ,melden könnte.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Februar 2013)

Dabei mit Roulade.


----------



## Skaot-23 (11. Februar 2013)

Auch dabei mit Schnitzel


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2013)

schnitzel


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2013)

bevor hier jetzt 500 Posts mit Schnitzel und Rouladen kommen:

die Doodle Onlineumfrage zum Thema "wer ißt was ?" bitte hier eintragen (wenn das ok ist Herr Präsident ?):

http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu

sozusagen mein Beitrag zur Entlastung des Vorstandes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2013)

Super! Vielen Dank Dirk. Immer konstruktiv
*Also Leute,
eure Essenswuensche hier eintragen http://go.mtb-news.de/redir/clickGa.../forum/showthread.php?p=10308245#post10308245
*


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. Februar 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> bevor hier jetzt 500 Posts mit Schnitzel und Rouladen kommen:
> 
> die Doodle Onlineumfrage zum Thema "wer ißt was ?" bitte hier eintragen (wenn das ok ist Herr Präsident ?):
> 
> ...



zwar möchte ich die Option "Salat sollte auch gehen" nicht wählen, aber vielleicht doch der ein oder andere ... nur so der Vollständigkeit halber ...


----------



## Deleted 188259 (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute ich habe ein paar Fragen,

wie siehts mit dem Lady Only aus? Wird da schon gebaut bzw. kann man helfen oder sind das nur Pläne bzw. fehlende Versicherung?

Des Weiteren: wisst ihr ob Grabweg, Barbie, Mögebier, Farnweg zur Landesforst oder privaten Eigentümer gehören?

Ich freue mich über Anworten


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Februar 2013)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> zwar möchte ich die Option "Salat sollte auch gehen" nicht wählen, aber vielleicht doch der ein oder andere ... nur so der Vollständigkeit halber ...



ok, wenn das ein eigenständiges Menü ist oder als Beilage ? Keine Ahnung ?
Ist aber jetzt anwählbar.

Also Leute,
eure Essenswuensche hier eintragen http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu


----------



## chris2305 (14. Februar 2013)

nikmod schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich habe ein paar Fragen,
> 
> wie siehts mit dem Lady Only aus? Wird da schon gebaut bzw. kann man helfen oder sind das nur Pläne bzw. fehlende Versicherung?
> 
> ...



Nein, wird noch nicht gebaut, geht im Frühjahr los.

Die Wege gehören nicht zur Landesforst


----------



## Deleted 188259 (14. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Wie siehts mit Rakete, Teerweg etc. aus? Die gehören doch teilweise auch zu den NLF oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. Februar 2013)

Nein


----------



## Deleted 188259 (14. Februar 2013)

Und welche (illegalen) Trails soll der Ü30 dann entlasten? Ich kenne in dem Gebiet sonst keine anderen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Februar 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ok, wenn das ein eigenständiges Menü ist oder als Beilage ? Keine Ahnung ?
> Ist aber jetzt anwählbar.


ich hoffe es war nicht vergebens ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Gebiet der NLF gab es noch den Frankweg, den Römer und den No Country for Old Men. Die haben wir zugunsten der legalen Trails stillgelegt. Auf den Gebieten der anderen Waldbesitzer geht es weiter wie eh und je. Es wird gebaut und gefahren, dann werden Bäume auf die Strecke gesägt, die werden weggeräumt oder umfahren. Eben das alte Katz und Maus Spiel. Für uns als Verein ist es wichtig, dass eine Signalwirkung auf die, bis jetzt uneinsichtigen, Waldbesitzer von der funktionierenden Kooperation mit der NLF ausgeht. Deshalb versuchen wir im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, einen Trailwildwuchs auf dem Gebiet der NFL zu verhindern. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Deleted 188259 (14. Februar 2013)

Ok, jetzt habe ich das verstanden


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Schnee weg ist, gibt es nochmal auf dem Ladies only eine Begehung wegen der genauen Streckenführung.
Danach geht das Gebastel los. Das werde ich hier ankündigen und du kannst gerne zum Helfen kommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnee weg ist, gibt es nochmal auf dem Ladies only eine Begehung wegen der genauen Streckenführung.
> Danach geht das Gebastel los. Das werde ich hier ankündigen und du kannst gerne zum Helfen kommen.



Wir kommen dann auch wieder hochfahren, der Junior ist schon ganz heiss


----------



## Deleted 188259 (15. Februar 2013)

Wunderbar


----------



## caromaus (16. Februar 2013)

Lisa u. Sepp auch !

2x Jägerschnitzel


----------



## schappi (16. Februar 2013)

Sepp 
dann tragt euch bitte auch in die Liste ein:
http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu
Sonst gibt es keine essen fuer euch.
Nur essen das in die Lieste eingetragen wurde wird vorbereitet.
Der Rest muss u.U. Salat oder Brot essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2013)

Wir haben bisher 19 Teilnehmenr an der JHV

Los Leute meldet euch an!


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Februar 2013)

Über obige Liste? Oder muss man sich woanders eintragen? Vielleicht kommen ja auch Leute, die zuhause gegessen haben...


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Februar 2013)

Leider auf Dienstreise im hohen Norden...

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls verhindert.Auf Promotour im Rheinland ..


----------



## mh320i (19. Februar 2013)

Wann gibts denn essen? Komme warscheinlich nicht vor acht Uhr! Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2013)

Ich mach dir'n Doggypäckchen fertig!


----------



## mh320i (20. Februar 2013)

Doggy, sorry du bist nicht mein Typ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Februar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Über obige Liste? Oder muss man sich woanders eintragen? Vielleicht kommen ja auch Leute, die zuhause gegessen haben...



dann jammer  nicht und trag dich ohne Essenswunsch ein


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Februar 2013)

Bis eben war ich der festen Überzeugung, dass Du lesen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (21. Februar 2013)

mh320i schrieb:


> Doggy, sorry du bist nicht mein Typ...




du ferkel,..neben dir möchte ich nicht sitzen ,...


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2013)

Noch mal an alle.
Teinehmenr mit Essenswunsch für die JHV bitte hier eintragen, sonst hat die Küche nichts vorrätig für euch.
http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu
http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu


----------



## Scott-y (23. Februar 2013)

Ich glänze durch Abwesenheit.... ich habe Spätschicht.


----------



## big-air98 (1. März 2013)

Hallo wollte mal fragen wann und wo der ladys only genau gebaut wird
 ist


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. März 2013)

Start ist in etwa am Annaturm und Ende ist unterhalb der Wasserräder.
Baubeginn ist, sagen wir mal, bald.


----------



## big-air98 (3. März 2013)

wenn ich am turm stehe sieht man dan denn eingang also ist der auch abgespert wie bei ü30 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (3. März 2013)

Der Einstieg ist etwa 100m vom Annaturm entfernt, richtung Laube/Springe am Kammweg. Das Flatterband ist wahrscheinlich mitlerweile schon weg, aber ein Schild wie am Ü30 wirst du finden.

Wenn gebaut wird, gibts bestimmt ne genaue Wegbeschreibung


----------



## schappi (3. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
erst 34 Anmeldungen und die JHV ist am Freitag den 8.3.13 um 19:00 Uhr 
Im Schafstall in Bantorf
Verpasst das nicht
Tagesordnung:
1. Eröffnung und Feststellung der Beschlussfähigkeit
2.Genehmigung des Protokolls der Gründungsversammlung??
3. Jahresbericht des Vorstandes
4- Kassen- und Prüfungsbericht
5. Entlastung des Vorstandes
6. Bericht Bauteam über Ü30 und Pläne Ladies Only
7. Diskussion über ein Rettungskonzept und Rettungspunkten zur schnelleren Orientierung des Rettungsdienstes und Auffindung verunfallter
8. Planung von Aktivitäten 2013
9. Anpassung der Beitragsstruktur (Familien, gruppen etc)
10. Neuwahl des Vorstandes (währe im Hebst diese Jahres ohnehin dran)
11. Vergabe des Köpperpokals für 2012.


----------



## Kacy (3. März 2013)

Kann noch nicht sagen ob ich es schaffe, deshalb habe ich mich nicht angemeldet.
Das geht bestimmt einigen anderen auch so, am Ende wird es dann sicher voll...


----------



## schaumi (7. März 2013)

ich hoffe, es sind auch potentielle "Neukunden" für den Verein an der morgigen JHV willkommen???

Wenn ja, dann bis Morgen...

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## schappi (7. März 2013)

Aber sicher doch!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jammerlappen (8. März 2013)

Heyho,

wir hätten aus der Nordstadt noch zwei/drei (bei schmalen Pötern) Plätze frei, allerdings müssen noch die Daumen für eine pünktliche Anreise nach Hannover per Bahn aus Bielefeld gedrückt werden...


----------



## stramm (8. März 2013)

Hallo, melde mich auch mal als "Neukunde" mit an.
Hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## Smash81 (8. März 2013)

Naben!

Gruß Smash


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. März 2013)

Es tut mir schrecklich leid, aber ich habe am Freitag Mist erzählt!!!
Das kommt davon, wenn man Informationen bekommt und nicht Alles selber überprüft.

Die Jahreskarten im Bikepark Winterberg sind nicht übertragbar und deswegen war die ganze Diskussion darüber überflüssig. Müssen wir wohl was Anderes mit dem Geld anstellen.

Sorry, das nächste Mal pass ich besser auf.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. März 2013)

dann kaufen wir halt einen mini bagger geht die buddelei auch scheller ergo mehr zeit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (14. März 2013)

Als Feedback. Ich fand die Veranstalltung gut aber das nächste mal sollten wir einen Laden nehmen der auch in der Lage ist so viele Essen trotz Voranmeldung zu kochen. Fand das essen für den Preis ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2013)

Ich muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn ich daran denke, dass ich zu der Dame meinte, sie sollte doch mal ein paar Kroketten bringen, weil "da hinten" schon der Kitt aus den Fenstern gegessen würde. Das Lachen verging dann aber bei dem Dialog der Älteren mit der Jüngeren:

Ä: Hol mal die Kroketten!
J: Welche Kroketten?
Ä: Die aus der Küche!
J: Da sind aber keine mehr.

Aber die Portionen waren echt ein Witz. Ich frage mich auch immer noch, was passiert wäre, wenn noch 10 zusätzliche Portionen bestellt worden wären.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. März 2013)

naja, zumindest passte das schnitzel in meinen diätplan. 
(waren ja nicht allzuviele kalorien )


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. März 2013)

Essen war definitiv mist. Ich wusste zuerst nicht was ich mit dem großen Teller und dem Pott Geschnetzelten machen sollte. Löffeln ? Oder wie ? Der Rest war auch dürftig.
Die Veranstaltung als solches war gut. Besser einige Gesichter zu sehen anstatt immer nur Nicknames


----------



## exto (14. März 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naja, zumindest passte das schnitzel in meinen diätplan.
> (waren ja nicht allzuviele kalorien )



Du hast einen Diätplan ???


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Du hast einen Diätplan ???



Deshalb ist er ja manchmal auch so gereizt.


----------



## Madeba (15. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb ist er ja manchmal auch so gereizt.



wenn das der alleinige Grund wäre, würde die Diät aber schon seeeeehr lange andauern


----------



## firefighter76 (15. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Du hast einen Diätplan ???



ich hab es mir verkniffen was zu schreiben


----------



## The-Trailhunter (19. März 2013)

,...ist das geil hier, keiner jammert, keiner mosert und keine beleidigt einen, still und Starr ruht der See,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Fährt wohl niemand zur Zeit!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2013)

Doch Ski


----------



## schappi (24. März 2013)

Hier der Artikel von der JHV mit dem Bild der Übergabe des Sturzpokals

Gruß
Schappi






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## taifun (30. März 2013)

Aus aktuellen Anlaß 
http:// http://con-nect.de/pages/wennigsen/subpages/mountainbiker_bei_illegalem_schanzenbau_erwischt/index.html
http://con-nect.de/pages/wennigsen/...bei_illegalem_schanzenbau_erwischt/index.html


----------



## firefighter76 (30. März 2013)

Die haben das mit der Absprache wohl auch nicht verstanden.Hätten sich ja mit uns an einen Tisch zum reden treffen können, haben sie aber nicht! 
Alles ganz pöse menschen diese Mountainbiker .


----------



## Phil81 (30. März 2013)

Es wird Zeit das die Powercrew wieder zusammenkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. März 2013)

Beschrei es noch


----------



## Phil81 (30. März 2013)

Das war 2008 was wohl aus den Helden geworden ist?

Vieleicht Raucht und Säuft der Nachwuchs aber auch einfach am Bahnhof Wennigsen da Radfahren ja nicht so gut ist. Aber intressant wäre es doch allemal ob die Combo noch am start ist.

Intressant das sich 5 Jahre später immer noch nichts geändert hat. Na warten wir mal 2018 ab.


----------



## fabiansen (30. März 2013)

Von denen lebt doch nur noch die Haelfte und die Kiddies haengen sabernd vor ihren Smartphones!


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. März 2013)

Dieses Bild wird langsam zum absoluten Klassiker.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Katzen und rothaarige Frauen nach der Streckenbeseitigung noch verbrannt wurden!


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. März 2013)

Wenn man sich die Gesichter etwas genauer anschaut, ist glaube ich, ein gewisses Maß an Inzest nicht zu verleugnen.


----------



## zoomie (31. März 2013)

Evel, Du weißt doch - die Rothaarigen haben Hunde zugeteilt gekriegt und 'verbölken' die biker Nähe Grab


----------



## EpischeEnte (31. März 2013)

Nächstes Mal schreibt bitte das Datum dazu hab schon Angst gekriegt!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. März 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Aus aktuellen Anlaß
> http:// http://con-nect.de/pages/wennigsen/subpages/mountainbiker_bei_illegalem_schanzenbau_erwischt/index.html
> http://con-nect.de/pages/wennigsen/...bei_illegalem_schanzenbau_erwischt/index.html



Ganz ehrlich, wie Doof sind eingen Leute? 
Mit ner Motorsäge im fremden Wald rum holzen. Die sind wohl zu oft von einer Schanze gestürzt!
Hier versuchen Leute krapmpfhaft was auf die Beine zu stellen und dann so was!


----------



## schappi (31. März 2013)

Na vor allem eine Motorsäge im Wald am Karfreitag! zu benutzen.
Das heißt förmlich um Ärger betteln.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (1. April 2013)

Dankt lieber den Leuten, das sie sogar am Feiertag für euch bauen, andere sitzen Zuhause auf dem warmen Ofen und essen fleißig Kuchen, und ander halten ihren Arsch hin. Einmal mußte es ja mal passieren. Hundertjahrfeier illegale Arbeit, da darf man auch einmal erwischt werden. Weiter so Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (1. April 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wie Doof sind eingen Leute?
> Mit ner Motorsäge im fremden Wald rum holzen. Die sind wohl zu oft von einer Schanze gestürzt!
> Hier versuchen Leute krapmpfhaft was auf die Beine zu stellen und dann so was!



:


----------



## zoomie (1. April 2013)

Hey Kampfmaschine - wenn die Leute nicht zu oft von 'ner Schanze gestürzt wären, hätten wir wohl bedeutend weniger zu fahren.

Schlau reden kann doch hinterher jeder.   ...tut ja auch jeder...hab ich auch schon - und gelacht...


----------



## exto (1. April 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Na vor allem eine Motorsäge im Wald am Karfreitag! zu benutzen.
> Das heißt förmlich um Ärger betteln.



Das is mir auch als erstes eingefallen


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass die ganze Aktion einfach ziemlich verpeilt war und dass wir etwas tun sollten, um ein wenig aus der Ecke asozialen Umweltzerstörer mit "geiz ist geil" und "gebt uns den Wald - aber umsonst" herauszubewegen.

Man könnte sich öffentlich äussern, dass wir gezwungen sind, in die Illegalität zu gehen, weil bestimmte Subjekte ohne Argumente auf ihrem Standpunkt beharren. Wir haben bereits bewisen, dass wir dialogfähig sind und auch Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Wie wäre es über die Presse mal Druck aufzubauen, in dem wir anbieten - wenn Noltemeyer die Pacht für Trails in der Nähe der Hauptverkehrswege partout nicht gewähren will - für Charityzwecke zu spenden, wenn wir Wegerecht bekommen?


----------



## schappi (1. April 2013)

Jammerlappen,
ich habe mit Herrn Noltemeier gesprochen, bis ich Fusseln an der Zunge hatte.
Gebettelt, gedroht, gejammert. Hat alles nichts geholfen. Die Antwort war immer:
Wir wollen das nicht. wir fahren ja auch nicht durch euren Garten.
Jahrhunderte alte Bauerndickschädel die Forstgenossenschaft gibt es seit 1754 (haust du mein Schwein, hau ich dein Schwein) für die sind Biker nur eine kleine, vorübergehende  Modeerscheinung.
Aber man sollte nichts unversucht lassen, du kannst ja noch einmal einen Verhandlungsvorstoss machen.
Ich mache euch gerne bekannt


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2013)

Ich wollte nicht anregen, mit Noltemeyer zu reden. Meine Idee geht eher in die Richtung "Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit". 

Ich habe gehÃ¶rt, dass nicht jeder Fraktion (BÃ¼rger/NABU...) klar ist, dass wir Verantwortung Ã¼bernehmen und bereit sind zu zahlen. 

Wenn Noltemeyer nicht will, kÃ¶nnen ihn die - in die "illegalen-Ecke" gestellten - Mountainbiker, ja auch mal in die "asozialen-Ecke" stellen.

Wenn es ihm um den "Naturschutz" ginge, kÃ¶nnten wir an den NABU spenden. Oder bedÃ¼rftigen Kindern SchulbÃ¼cher kaufen. Oder oder oder, MÃ¶glichkeiten gÃ¤be es zuhauf.

Ich meine, dass wir auch mal klarstellen kÃ¶nnten/sollten, dass es nicht darum geht, den Wald zu verwÃ¼sten, sondern in direkter NÃ¤he der Hauptverkehrsadern einen kleinen Fahrbahn-Streifen gestalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Wanderer haben sicherlich keine Interesse daran, dass Biker bergab auf den Hauptwegen fahren und Biker kein Interesse daran, den Wald, den (wir) ja alle genieÃen wollen zu zerstÃ¶ren.

Immerhin stellt Noltemeyer ja Dinge in die Ãffentlichkeit, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen und dagegen sollten wir etwas unternehmen:



> âWir mÃ¼ssen immer wieder feststellen, dass sich Gruppen von Mountainbikern nicht an die mit der Region vereinbarten Absprachen haltenâ, sagte Friedrich Noltemeyer.


----------



## schappi (1. April 2013)

Jammerlappen,
gute idee müssen wir mal mit unserem Pressesprecher drüber reden.

Diese Position mit dem was du zitierst nimmt er seit der letzten Sitzung am Runden Tisch ein, obwohl auch von der Region bei genau dieser Sitzung gesagt wurde , dioe 2 Strecken auf dem Gebiet der NLF sind erst der Anfang und es muss noch weitere Strecken geben, um einem für alle Seiten tragbaren Kompromiss zu finden.
Dieses Phänomen nennt man wohl "selektive Wahrnehmung".

Ja wir müssen mal wieder Mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. April 2013)

Naja Modererscheinung? 
Ich bin jetzt 38 und war mit 14 das Erste mal im Deister mit dem MTB und das seitdem ständig! Finde das 24 Jahre schon keine Modererscheinung sind!


----------



## chris2305 (1. April 2013)

Dann sag das noltemeier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellma (1. April 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wie Doof sind eingen Leute?
> Mit ner Motorsäge im fremden Wald rum holzen. Die sind wohl zu oft von einer Schanze gestürzt!
> Hier versuchen Leute krapmpfhaft was auf die Beine zu stellen und dann so was!



  Hi Kampfmaschine,


wenn Du ständig im Deister unterwegs bist, verrate mir mal bitte welche Trails Du dort fährst? Doch nicht die im fremden Wald, die von Leuten gebaut worden sind, die wohl zu oft von einer Schanze gestürzt sind?!


----------



## Dease (1. April 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Jammerlappen,
> gute idee müssen wir mal mit unserem Pressesprecher drüber reden.
> 
> Diese Position mit dem was du zitierst nimmt er seit der letzten Sitzung am Runden Tisch ein, obwohl auch von der Region bei genau dieser Sitzung gesagt wurde , dioe 2 Strecken auf dem Gebiet der NLF sind erst der Anfang und es muss noch weitere Strecken geben, um einem für alle Seiten tragbaren Kompromiss zu finden.
> ...



Wäre es ne Idee eine Presseerklärung zu verfassen in der man die Dinge richtig stellt?
1. Es gibt keine Absprache zwischen Herrn Noltemeyer und den Bikern
2. Die getroffe Vereinbarung bezieht sich nur auf ein Gebiet
3. Biken ist nicht illegal/kriminell
4. Der Vorfall vom Freitag hat nix mit dem Verein zu tun
5. Der Verein möchte weitere Absprachen treffen, jedoch ist dies Aufgrund der Verweigerungshaltung der Gegenseite nicht möglich
6. etc.

Das ganze nett formuliert & abgesegnet durch den Vorstand und dann einfach an alle in Frage kommenden Medien versenden und selber veröffentlichen.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (1. April 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Naja Modererscheinung?
> Ich bin jetzt 38 und war mit 14 das Erste mal im Deister mit dem MTB und das seitdem ständig! Finde das 24 Jahre schon keine Modererscheinung sind!



Wenn du seit hundert Jahren darum fährst, warum haben wir dich noch nie beim bauen gesehen, wobei sehen nicht reicht, helfen wäre besser.


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2013)

Irgendwie kann man den Eindruck bekommen, dass der Vorstand seinen "Bluthund" nicht mehr ganz unter Kontrolle hat. 

Mein ihr wirklich, dass es Sinn macht, das sich die "Deisterbiker" jetzt gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen? Und mal ehrlich, mit Kettensäge und Schaufel am Karfreitag im Wald rumholzen, ist ganz vorsichtg gesagt, suboptimal...


----------



## exto (1. April 2013)

Boah, ich kann diese Geheule nicht mehr hören!

Nicht nur der allseits beliebte Landjunker Noltemeyer scheint unter selektiver Warnehmung zu leiden, sondern auch bemerkenswerte Teile der Baufraktion. Besonders tut sich in dieser Hinsicht grad ja der Herr Trailhunter hervor. 

Am Karfreitag mit der Kettensäge bei der Forstgenossenschaft rumzutölpeln ist in etwa die selbe Liga wie damals Tweets Stunt, der den Bauernaufstand, der oben abgelichtet ist erst ausgelöst hat. Da gibt's nix zu beschönigen. 99% der Biker, die ich kenne sind nicht dämlich genug, an so'n Scheiß überhaupt zu denken. Nur steht das leider nicht in der Zeitung. 
Wenn der Spacko Vereinsmitglied ist gehört der gekickt (und zwar völlig Latte um wen es sich handelt) und das, neben den Punkten, die Daniel oben geschrieben hat, in eine Pressemitteilung.
Wenn ihr euch fragt, warum viele nicht mitbauen, denkt mal kurz nach. Für meinen Teil kann ich den Prozess abkürzen: Ich hab einfach keine Lust, mich mit Leuten in einen Pott werfen zu lassen, die ihren Brägen gegen ne Schaufel getauscht haben und auch noch ständig das Flennen anfangen, wenn man ihnen dafür nicht auch noch Zucker in den Ar*ch bläst.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann man den Eindruck bekommen, dass der Vorstand seinen "Bluthund" nicht mehr ganz unter Kontrolle hat.



Was bekommt Dir eigentlich nicht, dass Du immer wieder Negatives ins Vereinsumfeld rücken musst? Ist Dein Aufnahmeantrag bepinkelt zurückgesendet worden oder ist Dir der Verein sonst irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten?




[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein ihr wirklich, dass es Sinn macht, das sich die "Deisterbiker" jetzt gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen? Und mal ehrlich, mit Kettensäge und Schaufel am Karfreitag im Walt rumholzen, ist ganz vorsichtg gesagt, suboptimal...




Walt? Walt Disney oder was?  Hier wurde schon befunden, dass die Aktion 





> einfach ziemlich verpeilt war


!
War das ne Vereinsaktion? Für alle zum Mitschreiben: Nein!

Und Herr Exto baut nicht mit, weil er erleuchtet wurde (wann, wo und womit eigentlich?), dass am heiligen Karfreitag eine verpeilte Aktion gestartet werden würde.    Das wo und womit interessiert mich nebenbei wirklich, weil es die Wahrnehmung anscheinend nicht beeinträchtigt hat!  

Dem frevelnden Sünder, würde ich aber noch ne zweite Chance geben, auch wenns am heiligen Karfreitag war 

Auch wenn die Deisterbiker partout nicht verstehen, dass sie die Münder Heerstr. fahren müssten, wenn nicht irgendwer einen Trail gebaut hätte, stimme ich Euch zu: Sich immer wieder gegenseitig anzuzählen hat schon im Kindergarten nichts gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (2. April 2013)

Wenn du das geheule nicht mehr lesen kannst, dann melde dich doch einfach aus dem forum ab. es hat keine gesagt das du dich an diesem gespräch geteiligen sollst. Ich glaube ich werde mal die Worte meines Freundes Sepp benutzen, Hilfe, wieviele Schwuchteln es doch hier gibt. Immer diese Heuchler, für alles eine Ausrede warum sie nicht helfen oder bauen könne. Natürlich kommt jetzt wieder der Satz von unheimlich sympathischen [email protected], wir werden ja immer gleich persönlich und wir sollten doch solche Dinge von Angesicht zu Angesicht besprechen. Manchmal sind bestimmte Dinge völlig sinnlos. Jeder Tropfen Speichel ist vergebens. ihr seit in meinen Augen einfache kleine Klug*******r und Schmarotzer. Fahrt einfach wieder eure Forstwege runter und hört mit diesem echt dämlichen klugen Ratschlägen auf.

Lg und vielen dank für die fleißigen Hände am Sonntag, hat mit  euch viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2013)

Ihr seit so illusorisch, das ist schon fast bewundernswert...

Den Worten von exto ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Den Teil, der sich mit dem Bauen beschäftigt, würden hier wohl viele 1 zu 1 unterschreiben.

Die ganze Pöbelei dann immer damit zu rechtfertigen, dass man deutliche Worte sprechen will und keine Lust hat sich zu verstecken, zeigt nur, wie "einfach" man im Umgang mit eben diesen Worten ist.

                @jammerlappen

Wie heißt es so schön: "Es fängt damit an, dass am Ende der Punkt fehlt". Aber da man ja helfen soll  :



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was bekommt dir eigentlich nicht, dass du immer wieder Negatives ins Vereinsumfeld rücken musst? Ist dein Aufnahmeantrag bepinkelt zurückgesendet worden, oder ist dir der Verein sonst irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sorry der letzte Satz ist so verkorkst, da hatte ich keine Lust den wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

Beim nächsten Mal einfach an die eigene Nase fassen, die ist groß genug.


----------



## exto (2. April 2013)

@jammerlappen:

Na ja, Erleuchtung ist vielleicht übertrieben. Ich würd's vielleicht eher Erkenntnis nennen. Auch die ist nicht plötzlich gekommen, sondern hat sich eher eingeschlichen. Wann genau kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen. Irgendwann war's halt egal, wann, wie und womit man durch den Deister gefahren ist, wichtig wurde halt, dass man die Schaufel schwingt.
Wer da nicht Schüppe bei Fuß steht, wird gedisst. Viele, die schon das Etikett "deisterfreun.de" um den Hals hatten, bevor die ganze Schei**e losging haben sich inzwischen zurückgezogen und/oder anders organisiert. 

Das mir die Entwicklung gegen den Strich geht, ist sicherlich schon ziemlich lange absolut kein Geheimnis. Immerhin kann mir keiner vorwerfen, dass ich mich im Internet hinter nem albernen Nick verstecke und ansonsten die Klappe halte. Allerdings ist das Leben ja kein Wunschkonzert und deshalb bin ich dabei geblieben. Was mich allerdings echt ankotzt ist Blödheit in Verbindung mit noch mehr Blödheit. Mir persönlich ist es schei**egal, ob jemand am Karfreitag oder am Sankt Nimmerleinstag in den Wald geht, aber der Dorfbevölkerung am Deister eben nicht. Sowas weiß man doch, oder? Das allein ist blöd. Schwamm drüber! RICHTIG blöd ist es aber, wenn man Schei**e gebaut hat, auch noch auszuteilen. 
Noch mal zum ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen: Nicht das bauen geht mir auf den Sack, sondern dieses elende Gedisse und rumgeheule, wenn's gefühlt nicht genug Anerkennung gibt, oder sich der ein oder andere mal irgendwie kritisch äußert. Die kleinen, giftigen Jungs, die damals nicht genug Lob von Mutti gekriegt haben, als sie das Töpfchen das erste Mal benutzt haben. DAS ist es, mit dem ich nicht in Zusammenhang stecken will. Seit das so ist und so lange das so bleibt, nehme ich keine Schüppe in die Hand, fertig!
Der Umstand, das dieses Mal offensichtlich ne Truppe am Start war, der ich deutlich mehr zugetraut hätte, macht's nicht unbedingt besser, aber zum "aufplatzen" bringt mich erst das Gepöbel hier im Vereinsforum.  

So, Feierabend jetzt hier für mich. Alles Weitere ist sicher 1000 mal besser persönlich aufgehoben.


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

Jungs nehmt doch bitte mal eine Schippe raus. Irgendwo vor dem Bildschirm sitzt Noltemeyer's Sippe und lacht sich eins ins Fäustchen ob der Selbstzerfleischung hier im Forum.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2013)

Ich finde    @exto hat in weiten Teilen seiner Argumentation schlicht und ergreifend Recht.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es ein paar Dinge, die man berücksichtigen kann (auch wenn einen die eigene Mutter schon für das machen großer Haufen ausreichend gelobt hat ):







Wenn der Trailbuilder jetzt mal Mist gebaut hat, muss man(n) natürlich darauf rumreiten. Das passiert nur eben dann nicht, wenn es mal einen positiven Anlaß gibt. Dass dieses Missmatch für Unmut sorgt, kann ich verstehen. Aber diesem Unmut hier Luft zu machen, ist einfach nicht angesagt.

Und natürlich wäre super, wenn wir alles im echten Leben besprechen würden. Leider entziehen sich gewisse Subjekte der Möglichkeit die Dinge so zu besprechen und sehen nur hier ein Ventil...

Ich wünsche allen, die hier die Keule schwingen, die Ratio, immer fehlerfrei durchs Leben zu kommen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. April 2013)

Da biste mal 8 Wochen weg und dann ist alles wie immer 

Da schreibt ein unwichtiges Online-Ding einen diktierten Artikel vom Bikerfeind Nr.1 und alle gehen Steil.

Vielleicht habe ich nur nichts gefunden, aber wo steht denn wie es wirklich war? Falls da was war!
Aber wenn ich den CON-Bericht lese, weiß ich von wo der Wind weht(e).

1.) Es war keine Vereinsaktion, hat also hier das Thema verfehlt
2.) Gegendarstellung und Presse haben wir vor Jahren ergebnislos versucht/gemacht
3.) Ich glaube auch, dass die Noltemeyers feixend vor Rechner sitzen
4.) Ich halte es wie Exto, laßt uns reden und zwar LIVE nicht hier.
5.) In den meisten Beiträgen stand mehr oder weniger gut formuliert richtiges, aber dermaßen Emotional aufgeladen, dass ich jetzt echt um Sonne bitte 

Bis in 8 Wochen wieder mal hier oder zwischendurch im Wald.

Roudy


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

Wie Roudy, schon wieder 8 Wochen weg?


----------



## The-Trailhunter (2. April 2013)

ich versteh die welt nicht mehr, wer viel im wald unterwegs ist und baut hat immer das risiko erwischt zu werden, das war noch nie anders. es war so wieso nur eine frage von zeit das jemand mal hopps genommen wird. aber wie heißt es so schön, no risk no fun. nur wer zuhause bleibt ist sicher, aber dann gibt es auch keine neuen trails und die lieben wir ja alle so. natürlich wird man immer leichsinniger. nun gab es einen dämpfer, aber dafür muss sich keine von euch entschuldigen, eher das gegenteil. ihr tragt immer das risiko,......und arbeitet trotzdem weiter für die breite biker gemeinschaft,....danke


----------



## zoomie (2. April 2013)

*Hatten den Beitrag von Dease jetzt alle überlesen?*
Ich finde eine Gegendarstellung sehr vernünftig, es sollte von uns nicht weiter immer nur hingenommen und Herrn Noltemeyer , sein weit nach aussen hin scheinender Heiligenschein, mal abgenommen werden. Desweiteren können auch ruhig Sachen wie 'Nagelbretter, gespannte Drähte, festgehaltene Kinder, Baumstämme hinter uneinsichtigen Kurven bergab und seit neuestem ausgelegtes Aas' mit einfliessen, oder nicht?!



Dease schrieb:


> Wäre es ne Idee eine Presseerklärung zu verfassen in der man die Dinge richtig stellt?
> 1. Es gibt keine Absprache zwischen Herrn Noltemeyer und den Bikern
> 2. Die getroffe Vereinbarung bezieht sich nur auf ein Gebiet
> 3. Biken ist nicht illegal/kriminell
> ...


----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2013)

Doch, aber auf Moderierendes wird hier (im Forum) doch grundsätzlich nicht eingegangen. 

Was sagt denn unser Pressebeauftragter dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (2. April 2013)

Der schweigt! Ich werde jetzt nicht die gesamte Diskussion hier nachverfolgen - ist mir zu anstrengend. Wie der Zufall es will, hat sich die Calenberger Zeitung heute bei mir gemeldet. Die wollen einen Artikel zu der Geschichte und den ganzen Umständen schreiben. Die von Dease aufgeführten Argumente sind so ziemlich das, was wir zu der Sache gegenüber der Zeitung sagen können. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich erwähnen, dass die wirklich kriminellen Elemente sicher nicht in unseren Reihen sitzen... Jetzt müssten sich nur noch unsere df-Chefs bei mir melden...


----------



## schappi (2. April 2013)

Wir telefonieren dann heute Abend mal zu dem Thema.
Jetzt habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. April 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ,...ist das geil hier, keiner jammert, keiner mosert und keine beleidigt einen, still und Starr ruht der See,...



und dann...



The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> Wenn du das geheule nicht mehr lesen kannst, dann melde dich doch einfach aus dem forum ab. es hat keine gesagt das du dich an diesem gespräch geteiligen sollst. Ich glaube ich werde mal die Worte meines Freundes Sepp benutzen, Hilfe, wieviele Schwuchteln es doch hier gibt. Immer diese Heuchler, für alles eine Ausrede warum sie nicht helfen oder bauen könne. Natürlich kommt jetzt wieder der Satz von unheimlich sympathischen [email protected], wir werden ja immer gleich persönlich und wir sollten doch solche Dinge von Angesicht zu Angesicht besprechen. Manchmal sind bestimmte Dinge völlig sinnlos. Jeder Tropfen Speichel ist vergebens. ihr seit in meinen Augen einfache kleine Klug*******r und Schmarotzer. Fahrt einfach wieder eure Forstwege runter und hört mit diesem echt dämlichen klugen Ratschlägen auf.



...kein Kommentar, kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2013)

---


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. April 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen



Wasser predigen und Wein saufen, ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (2. April 2013)

Danke hoerman. Aber es sind immer die selben Leute die einem ans Bein pissen, daher bringe es nichts was positives zu schreiben, DIE finden immer etwas, ansonsten hätten die ja Langeweile.


----------



## caromaus (2. April 2013)

Also sicher war das nicht schlau am Karfreitag mit der Kettensäge in Wald zu gehen , aber das mit dem komischen Tweety auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist ja wohl die Höhe! Und was hat das überhaupt mit den Deisterfreunden zu tun , ach ja gar nichts!
Echt mal, habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun wie immer auf Leuten die viel fürs Biken tun rum zu hacken...?


----------



## DeisterBergRace (3. April 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Also sicher war das nicht schlau am Karfreitag mit der Kettensäge in Wald zu gehen , aber das mit dem komischen Tweety auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist ja wohl die Höhe! Und was hat das überhaupt mit den Deisterfreunden zu tun , ach ja gar nichts!
> Echt mal, habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun wie immer auf Leuten die viel fürs Biken tun rum zu hacken...?






Oh , alles richtig!


----------



## kwark (3. April 2013)

Ich suche ein Deisterfreun.de Race Trikot in Grösse M, hat wer eins über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. April 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Also sicher war das nicht schlau am Karfreitag mit der Kettensäge in Wald zu gehen , aber das mit dem komischen Tweety auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist ja wohl die Höhe! Und was hat das überhaupt mit den Deisterfreunden zu tun , ach ja gar nichts!
> Echt mal, habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun wie immer auf Leuten die viel fürs Biken tun rum zu hacken...?



Leider ist es so, daß dies in der Öffentlichkeit oder am Forststammtisch dann oft anders dargestellt wird und unter Umständen die Bemühungen der Deisterfreunde in ein schlechtes Licht rückt. Wenn das dann noch in der Zeitung steht, regen sich viele Leser auf und im Wald wird man als Krimineller angesehen. So blöd das ist, aber leider passiert es doch ständig genau so.


----------



## zoomie (3. April 2013)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören, euch gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen?! Es nervt so dermaßen.


----------



## DeisterBergRace (3. April 2013)

zoomie schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, euch gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen?! Es nervt so dermaßen.


----------



## Power-Valve (3. April 2013)

- Moep... da hat er es schnell geaendert......


----------



## taxifolia (3. April 2013)

Hier was zur allgemeinen Erbauung

taxifolia


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Deisterfreun.de Race Trikot in Grösse M, hat wer eins über?


 
Ich könnte eines abtreten.
Sind 25,-  ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (3. April 2013)

Nach der ersten Seite wollte ich Seite 20 schon gar nicht mehr lesen.
Aber da hat es Frau Krebs ja tatsächlich geschafft einen Artikel halbwegs neutral zu schreiben. Nicht schlecht ggf schafft man es ja einen halbwegs Neutrale Bericht Erstattung auf Seite 1 aber das wird vermuttlich gar nicht gewünscht sein.

Edit: Ebenfalls erstaunt bin ich das man tatsächlich beide Seiten hat zu Wort kommen lassen. Dürfte das erste mal der Fall sein.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. April 2013)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls erstaunt bin ich das man tatsächlich beide Seiten hat zu Wort kommen lassen. Dürfte das erste mal der Fall sein.



Das wundert (und freut) mich auch, nichts anderes meinte ich übrigens in meinem vorherigen post.


----------



## firefighter76 (3. April 2013)

Ich finde wir sollten mal ein ganzes Wochenende nur Forstwege befahren, mit vollem Gerödel. Damit der mal sieht wie seine Alternative aussieht. Was wohl gefährlicher ist mit 50km/H Wanderer umnieten oder abseits der Forstwege auf töws fahren.


----------



## exto (3. April 2013)

zoomie schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, euch gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen?! Es nervt so dermaßen.



Du bist doch bloß neidisch, dass du im Sitzen pinkeln musst


----------



## zoomie (4. April 2013)

Axel - im Wald IMMER !!!


----------



## tom de la zett (4. April 2013)

Na, noch keiner HAZ.de gelesen?

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Madeba (4. April 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Na, noch keiner HAZ.de gelesen?...



hier gehts lang


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2013)

Und auch das hat nichts mit dem Verein zu tun. Was macht das dann in diesem Fred??


----------



## Madeba (4. April 2013)

stimmt, was mache ich eigentlich hier... ?


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2013)

Sachen und Interessantes zum Verein beisteuern oder dazu Meinungen äußern.....

Irgendwelche Presseartikel zu x-beliebigen Trails mit vielleicht nicht großem Wahrheitsgehalt kommentieren, gehört für mich halt nicht dazu und demnach nicht hier hin.

Mag ja Jeder anders sehen.

Bald wird es eh ruhiger, dann gehen alle wieder biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. April 2013)

Na ja, vielleicht müsste man da weiter differenzieren.

Auch Herr Schickel schließt sich ja der Argumentation des Kollegen Noltemeyer an, was dann wiederum die Versuche des Vereins betrifft, mit den Forstbesitzern in's Gespräch zu kommen.

DER VEREIN hat mit den Landesforsten ein Boot gebaut, in dem die deisterfreun.de, die Landesforsten und die Region nun gemeinsam sitzen, um ein bestehendes Problem zu lösen. Dass sich nun Notemeyer, die Knigges und ihre schmarotzenden Kumpanen mit einer geradezu perversen Dreistigkeit mit in dieses Boot lümmeln, betrifft den Verein eben doch.

An dieser Stelle muss man schlicht versuchen, irgendwie der Bevölkerung nahe zu bringen, wie die Vereinbarung aussieht und wozu sie dienen soll. Den ewig gestrigen Waldjunkern muss man das nicht erklären, die wissen das auch so. 
Vielleicht kommt ja selbst der dümmste Bauer irgendwann mal auf die Idee, nachzusehen, ob nicht doch der Nachbar die dicksten Kartoffeln hat. Bei den Landesforsten gibt's jedenfalls keine illegalen Trails, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Woher das wohl kommt? 

Man kann ja zu dem Thema mal wieder n paar Leserbriefe schreiben.


----------



## wolfk (4. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss man schlicht versuchen, irgendwie der Bevölkerung nahe zu bringen, wie die Vereinbarung aussieht und wozu sie dienen soll. Den ewig gestrigen Waldjunkern muss man das nicht erklären, die wissen das auch so.
> Vielleicht kommt ja selbst der dümmste Bauer irgendwann mal auf die Idee, nachzusehen, ob nicht doch der Nachbar die dicksten Kartoffeln hat. Bei den Landesforsten gibt's jedenfalls keine illegalen Trails, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Woher das wohl kommt?
> 
> Man kann ja zu dem Thema mal wieder n paar Leserbriefe schreiben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. April 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Na, noch keiner HAZ.de gelesen?
> Viele Grüße, T.
> Gesendet vom Samsung.


 
Doch! Schon morgens um 6. Danach einmal kurz geschmunzelt weil ich Bredenbecker bin und mich dem Tagesablauf hingegeben weil es (siehe Chris) nix mit dem Verein zu tun hat.


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht müsste man da weiter differenzieren.
> 
> Auch Herr Schickel schließt sich ja der Argumentation des Kollegen Noltemeyer an, was dann wiederum die Versuche des Vereins betrifft, mit den Forstbesitzern in's Gespräch zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles korrekt Axel, 
.....aber wenn ich schon lese:
" solange sich die Mountainbiker über die Eigentumsverhältnisse hinwegsetzen.."

Der Verein würde das ja gerne ändern....

Wenn die Herren merken würden, dass Sie für die Legalisierung des Befahrens Ihres Eigentums GELD bekommen könnten.........

Problem: Sie wollen es ja gar nicht verstehen!

Vielleicht schauen Sie ja doch mal über den Tellerrand und merken, das es bei den Landesforsten ganz ruhig geworden ist.

Und vielleicht weitet sich der Verein ja auch mal in andere Richtungen aus, da andere Waldbesitzer nicht so störrisch sind....


----------



## Gamalix (5. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Mitstreiter,

ich arbeite seit Januar in Barsinghausen und bin begeistert jeden Tag nur einen Steinwurf vom Deister entfernt zu sein. Am Ostermontag habe ich mir mal die zeit genommen den Deister soweit mir möglich abzuschreiten. Nachdem ich 6 KM einen Berg hochgestiefelt bin (im Schnee) habe ich "eine" strecke gefunden! Diese scheint diese von diesem Verein zu sein? Zumindest war sie ja gesperrt (mehr oder weniger).

Ich bin leider nicht ganz gewillt mir ALLE seiten zu dieser Thematik durchzulesen, deswegen stelle ich einige fragen ganz direkt:

Wie ist der Aktuelle Sachstand zur lage? Ist diese Strecke nur als Member befahrbar wenn sie denn mal frei ist? Kann man irgendwie helfen? Aufgrund meines Jobs habe ich hier auch den einen oder anderen kontakt!

Klärt mich doch mal auf... Danke
Wo kann und darf man hier sonst fahren? Wie komme ich da hin?
Vielen dank leude!


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. April 2013)

Herzlich willkommen   Die letzten Seiten musst du dir auch nicht wirklich antuen.

Unser Verein "besitzt" momentan 2 Strecken. Eine ist schon fertig gestellt (Ü30, am Pass). Diese darf offiziell aber nicht befahren werden, da noch nicht alles rechtliche geklärt ist. 
Die zweite Strecke werden wir Südwestlich am Annaturm (Wennigsen), hoffentlich noch dieses Frühjahr, errichten. Wenn du mithelfen willst, bist du herzlich willkommen! Wird auch nochmal angekündigt.

Die Strecken dürfen von jedem befahren werden. Wer also im Verein ist genießt beim fahren keine Sonderrechte, unterstützt dauerhaft aber die Möglichkeit noch weitere legale Strecken zu bekommen. Laufende Kosten für den Verein nicht zu vergessen.

Noch ist wie gesagt nichts legal befahrbar. Weitere "wilde" Strecken gibts zu genüge. Einfach mal zum Waldkater, Passparkplatz oder Freilichtbühne fahren und da die biker ausfragen 
Bebaute Trails bei schlechtem Wetter (wie jetzt) meiden.


----------



## Gamalix (5. April 2013)

Ja wundervoll! Dann habe ich wohl die Ü30 gefunden. Diese brachte mich runter zum Klosterstollen an der Hauptstrasse entlang! Richtig? Coole nummer!

Ja Leute gibt es Termine wann ihr euch antreffen kann? Durch meinen Job hier in Basche bin ich ja jeden tag vor Ort :-D Wohne ja sonst kurz vor HI ;-)


----------



## schappi (6. April 2013)

Deiner Beschreibung nach hast du den Raketentrail gefunden.
Um zum Ü30 zu Kommen musst du auf den Nienstädter Pass


----------



## schappi (11. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
zu dem Thema Retungskonzept auf den Vereinstrails habe ich 2 Studenten gefunden, die Interesse an dem Thema haben.
Ich werde mich demnächst mit ihnen treffen.
Da war doch jemand aus dem verein der Das Thema mi betreuen will. Warst du das mh320i ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629096


----------



## schappi (19. April 2013)

Am Sonntag treffen ssiemund, mh320i und ich uns in Hamburg mit 2 Studenten, die Interesse an dem Rettungskonzept als Studienarbeit haben


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. April 2013)

Schönen Ausflug!


----------



## stefan64 (20. April 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. April 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Jawollja


----------



## matzinski (21. April 2013)

na sichaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. April 2013)

Jetzt verlegt ihr die Frühschicht schon hierher?


Wir haben sie ja auch verlegt 

http://trainingstagebuch.org/public/show/2288157/sZhPvUiFKhHcFQHgTfkO


----------



## matzinski (22. April 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Jetzt verlegt ihr die Frühschicht schon hierher?
> ....



Eigentlich nicht, aber du weißt ja: wenn man nicht alles selber macht ...


----------



## Hitzi (23. April 2013)

Frank hat euch nämlich nicht gefunden und ist deshalb Hausrunde gefahren....


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. April 2013)

Kleine Info!
Wenn Alles klappt, gibt's nächste Woche eine Begehung des Ladies only mit Forst und Region. Dann sollte es auch mit den Bauarbeiten weitergehen.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2013)

wie steht es denn um die offizielle Erföffnung des U30?


----------



## schaumi (24. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wie steht es denn um die offizielle Erföffnung des U30?



Der Ü30 wird nur zusammen mit den Ladys Only eröffnet und offiziell freigegeben...also noch ein bischen Gedult;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wie steht es denn um die offizielle Erföffnung des U30?


 
Komm doch Dienstag mal für ein Update mit auf die Feierabendrunde


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2013)

bei eurem Tempo gehe ich ein, befürchte ich zumindest 

Nächsten Dienstag habe ich auch erstmal eine Verabredung mit dem Monte Baldo


----------



## schappi (24. April 2013)

Das passiert wenn Kinder keine Trails zum buddeln und basteln haben sondern an der Bahnstrecke spielen müssen.
Evel pass heute Nacht bloss auf!


----------



## zoomie (26. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bei eurem Tempo gehe ich ein, befürchte ich zumindest
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag habe ich auch erstmal eine Verabredung mit dem Monte Baldo


 
Keine Sorge, dass Tempo wird immer passend gemacht. Wir fahren zusammen los und kommen zusammen wieder an.

Malcesine? 
Mein Neid ist mit dir.

Gruß


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Mai 2013)

Die Begehung auf dem Ladies only ist mit den Landesforsten und der Region durchgeführt worden. War ein schöner Spaziergang.
Wir haben uns auf eine etwas geänderte Linienführung geeinigt. Die Strecke wird dadurch etwas kürzer, für uns aber auch interressanter. Unserem Förster kommt das auch entgegen.
Die BMX-Bahn wird auch wieder schön gemacht. Dort wird es Sprünge in allen Größen zum üben geben.

Deswegen darf ab sofort wieder malocht werden. 
Treffpunkt ist am Samstag den 11.5. um 11 Uhr am Annaturm. Es muß bischen was mit der Kettensäge gemacht werden, und deswegen der Samstag.
Ich kann bis 15 Uhr, dann muß ich zur Arbeit.

Werkzeug bring ich alles mit.

Am Ü30 müssen ein paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden. Das wollte ich dann zu Pfingsten machen.

Wer Zeit und Bock hat, bitte erscheinen.


----------



## zoomie (6. Mai 2013)

DABEI         Wie kommt denn das Werkzeug da hin - etwa mit dem Auto?  hihihihihi


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2013)

Dürfen wir mit dem Auto bis zum Annaturm die die mithelfen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2013)

surfjunk schrieb:


> dürfen wir mit dem auto bis zum annaturm die die mithelfen?


 
nein !!!


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Mai 2013)

> nein !!!



 Aber das sind 150 hm!!! Mindestens!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber das sind 150 hm!!! Mindestens!



Genau 

Alter Jammerlappen


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## Green-Arrow (6. Mai 2013)

Moin ich würde auch mein Beitrag dazu leisten und dabei sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torquie (6. Mai 2013)

Hi! mein bruder und ich würden auch gern mithelfen. wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist alles, was man zum bauen benötigt, dann bereits vor ort!?!? also werden wir versuchen rechtzeitig da zu sein 
lg, torquie


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2013)

Außer Motivation und gute Laune braucht ihr nichts mitbringen.
Sorry an Alle denen ich im Moment weder mit SMS noch Telefonat antworten kann. Ich glaube, mein Handy ist mit künstlicher Intelligenz ausgestattet und entwickelt grad eine Art Eigenleben. Das Teil macht alles mögliche, nur nicht das was ich möchte!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (7. Mai 2013)

Würde auch gerne helfen, kann aber erst ab 15 Uhr wenn schon wieder Feierabend bei euch ist, geht Sonntag was,....was steht am Donnerstag morgen an. Könnte schon sehr früh,.ü 30 pimpen,.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2013)

Hab ein neues Handy, aber leider sind einige Nummern verlorengegangen. Falls ich mich bei jemand länger nicht melde, bitte mich einfach kontakten.


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Mai 2013)

Schaue am Samstag auch vorbei, also + 1/2


----------



## chris2305 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich auch Plus einen halben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cabalero (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo Deisterfreunde,

auch auf die Gefahr hin hier mit meinem Thema nicht richtig zu sein, möchte ich Euch doch um Eure Hilfe bitten. 

Gestern wurde mein ca. drei Monate altes Lietville 601 geklaut. Der Dieb hat die Hauseingangstür aufgebrochen, ist im Keller an vielen guten und neuen Rädern vorbeigegangen, hat unsere Kellertür aufgebrochen und sich nur das Lietville genommen. Direkt daneben lag noch mein altes MTB, zerlegt und fertig für den Weiterverkauf. Meinen Rennflitzer hat er auch stehen gelassen. Ich glaube nicht an einen Junkie der sich irgendwas gegriffen hat, sondern an eine gezielte Aktion. 

Ich wäre Euch also dankbar wenn ihr Euch bei mir meldet, solltet Ihr demnächst was hören/sehen.

Also, vielen Dank im Voraus und (hoffentlich) bis bald im Wald !!!


```

```


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte deinen Flyer auch gerade posten, das spare ich mir nun und halte den Daumen gedrückt!


----------



## wurzelpistensau (10. Mai 2013)

@Evel Knievel: Bin dabei, wenn es Samstag losgeht! 
   @Cabalero: So wie du das schilderst, würde ich das auch für eine gezielte Aktion aus dem häuslichen Umfeld halten. Hatten wir bei einem alten Freund im Haus auch. Zwei Keller geknackt. In beiden hochwertige Räder. Andere Keller wurden nicht angerührt... Ganz schön K a c k e sowas!!!


----------



## Cabalero (10. Mai 2013)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> @Evel Knievel: Bin dabei, wenn es Samstag losgeht!
> @Cabalero: So wie du das schilderst, würde ich das auch für eine gezielte Aktion aus dem häuslichen Umfeld halten. Hatten wir bei einem alten Freund im Haus auch. Zwei Keller geknackt. In beiden hochwertige Räder. Andere Keller wurden nicht angerührt... Ganz schön K a c k e sowas!!!



Jub das nervt, aber die Leute aus dem Haus waren es nicht. Das ist sicher. Man kann halt auch über meine Kellertür gucken und da ist es nicht so verwunderlich das sie die anderen Keller nicht aufgemacht haben. Was mich wundert ist das ich direkt daneben noch meinen Tomac Rahmen lag. Klar, Tomac ist kein LV, aber als AM Bike ist der jetzt nicht schlecht. 
Na ja, ich werde jetzt das Tomac wieder aufbauen und bin hoffentlich in zwei Wochen wieder am Start.
Also, wer Lust hat, wir probieren immer Mi. den Zug um 17:03 ab Hannover Hbf zu nehmen -> Einfach melden


----------



## zoomie (12. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank an ALLE, die gestern am 'Ladies' tatkräftig mitgeholfen haben!
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## a-man (12. Mai 2013)

Und an die Mini-biker für den finalen "trail-check"!


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Mai 2013)

Die ersten Meter auf dem Ladies sind doch auf jeden Fall vielversprechend geworden.

Viel Gute Laune und eifrige Buddler sind dabei gewesen


----------



## Hitzi (12. Mai 2013)

ich fand den abschnitt früher schicker.  auch wenn da ein baum lag....


----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2013)

Die Anlieger bringen flow, aber was sollen die Sprünge da?


----------



## zoomie (13. Mai 2013)

...irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2013)

aber die sind ja noch nicht in der finalen version


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Mai 2013)

Die Beteiligung am Samstag war ja super. Wir machen dann diesen Samstag weiter.
Treffpunkt ist wieder am Einstieg um 11 Uhr.

Ich bin dafür die beiden Sprünge in der Mitte noch etwas aufzufüllen, dann kann man auch auf dem Hinterrad durchrollen, wenn man nicht springen möchte. Is zwar etwas Arbeit, wird aber entspannter beim Fahren.

Sonntag ist Treffpunkt am Ende des Ü30 um 11 Uhr.
Dort müssen ein paar kosmetische OPs durchgeführt werden.

Pfingstmontag darf Rad gefahren werden.


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Mai 2013)

Auffüllen kann man die, man sollte bloß die Geschwindigkeit einschätzen. Wenn man die erste welle überspringt,  fliegt man direkt in die Anfahrt vom zweiten. Die beiden Testfahrer vom Samstag können das bezeugen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Mai 2013)

wollen wir jetzt eine diskussion lostreten, wer wie was gebaut wird ?

steffen ist der bauleiter und sagt, was wie gebaut wird. 

ende der diskussion !!!


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2013)

Genau, gemeckert werden kann doch im anderen Fred - da hab ich dann auch kein Abo und muss es nich lesen...


----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2013)

ich hätte eine schönere Idee. Weiß aber nicht ob ich Samstag schaffe.


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Mai 2013)

Mein Plan war ja etwas Tempo rauszunehmen. Ein paar Meter weiter kommt ein großer Anlieger hin, der nach rechts auf den Buckel führt. Wenn man dort mit 50 angebraten kommt, ist nach einem halben Jahr alles voller Bremswellen und kaputtgerockt.

Aus den 2 Sprüngen werden Samstag Tables gemacht.

Sach ma deine Idee, Janis.


----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe du kannst es dir bildlich vorstellen. 
Alle Absprünge und Landungen bleiben da wo sie sind. Die Landung vom ersten wird verlängert und geht dann überganglos in den Absprung vom Zweiten über. Der Absprung bleibt dann aber eher flach, sowie die Landung dazu dann auch. Dann kannst du den ersten normal springen und beim zweiten wirst du dann nicht so rausgeschleudert.


----------



## matzinski (13. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Genau, gemeckert werden kann doch im anderen Fred - da hab ich dann auch kein Abo und muss es nich lesen...





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wollen wir jetzt eine diskussion lostreten, wer wie was gebaut wird ?
> 
> steffen ist der bauleiter und sagt, was wie gebaut wird.
> 
> ende der diskussion !!!


So langsam krieg' ich hier auch 'nen dicken Hals 

Ich versteh' euer Problem nicht wirklich. Warum seid' ihr bloß immer so angepißt, wenn mal jemand Kritik äußert? Ihr müsst vieleicht auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und mitkriegen, dass der Trail, den ihr da mit Anliegern und Sprüngen zupflastert, vieleicht auch schon vorher einen gewissen flow hatte (wenn man ihn richtig zu fahren weiß). Wenn dann jemand kommt und anmerkt, dass ihn der "neue" flow nicht so wirklich anspricht, muss man das nicht gleich als Gemecker verstehen und anprangern. Die Geschmäcker sind beim Biken halt verschieden. Definitiv wird mit dem "Ladies" durch die Bebauung einer der schönsten bisher *naturbelassenen* Trails des Deisters verschwinden, wenn die restlichen Kilometer so werden, wie die ersten 100 m. Den einen wird's später freuen, dass er in den Spurrillen, die dort mal waren, nicht mehr dauernd auf die Fresse fällt, ein anderer wird sich später in den an der selben Stelle entstandenen Chickenways furchtbar langweilen. Warum soll letzterer die Schnauze halten müssen, nur weil er nicht der Bauleiter ist? 

Wer baut, bestimmt was gebaut wird - soll so sein, meinetwegen. Trotzdem sollte man kommentieren dürfen, ob's einem gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (13. Mai 2013)

Nur noch einmal zum Verständnis........


Hitzi schrieb:


> ich fand den abschnitt früher schicker.  auch wenn da ein baum lag....




Mehr habe ich hier nicht gesagt........

Wenn das oben ausreicht um  





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wollen wir jetzt eine diskussion lostreten, wer wie was gebaut wird ?
> 
> steffen ist der bauleiter und sagt, was wie gebaut wird.
> 
> ende der diskussion !!!


 hervorzurufen...... dann habe ich bisher alles richtig gemacht.... 


P.S. und jetzt ne Tüte Popcorn bitte


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß was du meinst Janis. Allerdings bleibt der 2. Absprung trotzdem etwas kniffelig, auch wenn er flacher ist.
Meine Idee wäre noch, den 1. Absprung so lassen und die Landung in einen 2m langen Table umzubauen. Diesen dann zur rechten Seite etwas breiter machen.
Dann können die guten Jungs die 6m komplett fliegen und die Anderen rechts am Absprung vorbeifahren und den Table als 2m langen Sprung nutzen.
Ist für Alle ungefährlicher, denk ich.

Natürlich kann hier Jeder seine Bedenken ausführen, aber zum Thema naturbelassen schreib ich noch mal was.
Wir haben ca. 25 Trails im Deister von denen 80% naturbelassen sind. Auf 2 Trails darf jetzt offiziell gebaut werden.
Und jetzt sollen wir auf diesen beiden Trails alles natürlich belassen? Tut mir leid, aber diese Logik erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise.
Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Biker, die so auf natürliche Strecken stehen, eigentlich alle Trails im Deister kennen. Ich bezweifle das jetzt mal ganz stark.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (14. Mai 2013)

Oje, es sind erst vier Stunden gebaut worden und schon wird mehr diskutiert als alles andere. Das ist zum Beispiel ein Grund warum ich kein Bock mehr habe an so was mitzuarbeiten. Ist mit zu anstrengend. Jetzt schon nach einem Bautag wird darüber gesprochen alles wieder zu entschärfen und und und, meine Güte im deister gibt es sovielmal Trails, jeder kann sich seine Lieblings Tour selber zusammen stellen. Wenn mir der eine nicht mehr gefällt nehme ich einen anderen. Da der Ladys nun Vereinsstrecke ist, wird er nach den Vorgaben vom König gebaut. Aus die Maus. Wem das nicht gefällt kommt zum bauen und meldet sich. Ansonsten darf man ja auch überall weiter biken. Mir ist das Genörgel jetzt schon zuviel. Ich stell mir nur vor, nächsten Samstag stehen zwanzig Leute vor einem Hügel, jeder hat einen Vorschlag und gräbt sein eignendes Loch. Gottseidank funktioniert so was nur wenn es einen Bauherren gibt. Also unterstütz das Vorhaben. Würde dies alles an eurer stelle nur im IG Posten. Hier meckert so wieso jeder nur rum.


----------



## njoerd (14. Mai 2013)

klingt fair Evel


----------



## Hitzi (14. Mai 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann hier Jeder seine Bedenken ausführen, aber zum Thema naturbelassen schreib ich noch mal was.
> Wir haben ca. 25 Trails im Deister von denen 80% naturbelassen sind. Auf 2 Trails darf jetzt offiziell gebaut werden.
> Und jetzt sollen wir auf diesen beiden Trails alles natürlich belassen? Tut mir leid, aber diese Logik erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise.
> Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Biker, die so auf natürliche Strecken stehen, eigentlich alle Trails im Deister kennen. Ich bezweifle das jetzt mal ganz stark.



Ich fahre jetzt seit X Jahren im Deister mit dem MTB. Ich habe auch Verständnis dafür, dass man lange dafür gekämpft hat Teilstrecken zu legalisieren. Ich finde es auch gut, dass dann dort gebaut wird. Aber ich lasse mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten, dass ich ich den Abschnitt früher einfach schicker fand.
Wer das als Meckerei versteht, hat das mit der freien Meinungsäußerung wohl noch nicht richtig verstanden.

Richtig ist aber auch, dass sich die offiziellen Bauarbeiten auf dieser Seite im Deister derzeit stark konzentrieren. Die Gründe dafür sind mir natürlich auch bekannt.
Da man für gewöhnlich ja eine Lieblingsseite vom Deister hat, verstärkt sich dann bei mir der Eindruck, dass auf dieser Deisterseite alles "bebaut" und verändert wird. Das war dann der Grund warum ich gesagt habe, dass ich den Abschnitt früher schicker fand.
Mir gefallen eben die Abschnitte besser, die sich aus natürliche Begebenheiten ständig verändern. Wurzeln werden aufgeühlt und erfordern mehr oder andere Aufmerksamkeit etc.....

Und ich behaupte mal, dass ich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, fast alle Trails im Deister schon mal unter den Stollen hatte 
Ob ich alle finde, sei mal dahingstellt


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (14. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> . Grund: will mich nich wieder hinreissen lassen...



Och nö, ich hatte mich gerade vor meinem MacBook platziert, um die Diskussion zu verfolgen.
Jetzt muss ich doch tatsächlich auf Bike und in den Wald!


----------



## Torquie (14. Mai 2013)

Hi! Mein Bruder und ich sind am Samstag wohl wieder dabei! 

Eine schöne Woche bis dahin, Torquie


----------



## Saishirou (14. Mai 2013)

Wilde Tiere haben auf dem ü30 heute etwas Frischfleisch aus Springe gefunden.
Jung, zart.. und so unschuldig.
Ach und man trifft immer öfters auf kleine Gruppen (2-3 Personen) von Jugendlichen, 
die mit ihren Citybikes den Trail runter rollen.. nicht schön mit anzusehen! 

Wann genau sollte Pfingsten etwas am ü gemacht werden?
Und in welchem Bereich? Oberhalb-/Unterhalb der Schranke, genauer?


----------



## Green-Arrow (14. Mai 2013)

Wir sind auch wieder bei!!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Mai 2013)

Sonntag ist um 11 Uhr Treffen am Ende des Ü30.


----------



## Kacy (15. Mai 2013)

Ich fand den Trail bisher auch klasse, aber nun ist er halt Baugebiet.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen der eine Meinung zum Ladies hat und diese auch einbringen möchte, das an den Bautagen vor Ort zu tun. Gesteinigt wurde da bisher noch keiner, glaube ich... 

Ich habe letzte Woche jede Menge Erde bewegt für Bauten, die ich vielleicht im nächsten Leben fahren oder fliegen werde. Das ist auch ok. Auf der anderen Seite wurde aber auch über einfachere Varianten gesprochen (und auch daran gearbeitet), die mehr als nur eine "Umfahrung" der Sprünge darstellen.
So wird der Trail ein klasse Ding für alle.

Ich hoffe nur, dass das fliegende Personal genauso bei den Chickenways hilft, wie ich/wir bei den Hügelgräbern


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Mai 2013)

Nur mal kurz für mich so. 

Wird der Ladys härter als der Ü30?
Oder wieder im ähnlich Stil?

Bin heute mal auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg Gefahren. 
Hatte das schon auf FB geschrieben. 
Die haben den Kompromiss Super hinbekommen mit Flow, viel fahrbar auch für nicht so Cracks, Chckenways. Wenn es härter wird kommt ein Totenkopf Symbol so das jeder weiß hier geht's jetzt rund. 
Das Konzept ist Super. 
Aber wenn Evel das wieder so hinbekommt wie auf dem Ü30 kann es nur gut werden.  

Ich finde mich auch wieder mit Sohnemann zum Buddeln an einem der nächsten Wochenenden. 
Ist ja immer eine ordentlich Anreise bis zu euch.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Mai 2013)

Härter wird die Strecke nicht, aber ein wenig anders. 
Durch das stärkere Gefälle muß man nicht treten und es kommt eine handvoll größere Sprünge hin. Einfach bedingt durch das größere Tempo.
Umfahrungen werden natürlich möglichst flowig gemacht für Alle.
In der Mitte kommen ein paar schöne große Anlieger hin. Im Allgemeinen wird aber nicht so viel wie im unteren Ü30 gemacht und im unteren Teil wird es auch ein paar natürliche Abschnitte geben.
Ich denke am Ende wird's den Meisten viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Miss_Bee (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Evel, das hört sich gut an!!!


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sonntag ist um 11 Uhr Treffen am Ende des Ü30.



Bauen? Fahren? Ü30? Ladies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saishirou (16. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Bauen? Fahren? Ã30? Ladies?



Bauen!- â 
Fahren - â 
Ã30! - â 
Ladies? *X*

Mal schauen, was aufgewertet wird (und wie)!


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Mai 2013)

Bauen am Ü30. Die Winterspuren beseitigen...


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Mai 2013)

Sonntag geht klar. Samstag stoße ich eventuell später dazu.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Mai 2013)

Samstag 11 Uhr 
Treffen am Einstieg Ladies only zum Bauen.

Sonntag 11 Uhr
Treffen am Ende des Ü30 für Reparaturarbeiten.


----------



## LocoFanatic (17. Mai 2013)

ich probiere vorbeizukommen.
letztes WE hat es leider meine Bremse zerlegt. Da bin ich lieber aus dem Wald raus geschlichen und nicht mit Verstärkung wieder hoch zum Bautrupp.


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Mai 2013)

Am Sonntag könnt ihr eure Räder mitbringen. Die paar Kleinigkeiten die gemacht werden müssen dürften höchstens 2 Stunden dauern. Danach können wir noch ne Runde biken.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2013)

Was sagt der Baumeister zur Wetterlage? Ich nehme an, die taugt nicht zum rausreden?


----------



## stefan1981 (18. Mai 2013)

Selten tat eine heiße Dusche so gut


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2013)

ohhh jaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saishirou (18. Mai 2013)

Ein Foto-Finish wäre schön gewesen..
Dass die, die sich bei dem Wetter nicht nach oben bewegt haben, 
sich trotzdem ein Bild davon machen können, was die anderen geleistet haben!


----------



## mh320i (18. Mai 2013)

Wetter wird top, bin auch dabei! Mein Beileid an alle die heute schuften mussten...
Ich war leider durch meinen Brötchengeber verhindert....


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Mai 2013)

Kurzfristige Planänderung für Sonntag.
Da sowieso nur 3-4 Leute Zeit haben und der Sonntag der letzte Tag für die nächste Woche ohne Regen ist, wird Rad gefahren. 
Ich bin Montag um 11 am Ü30 für die paar Kleinigkeiten. Da regnets nämlich wieder.


----------



## Saishirou (19. Mai 2013)

3-4 Leute Zeit haben?
Ich wäre allein schon mit 2 Jungs gekommen + Dir und deinen anderen 3-4 Helfern.
Dann wären wir 7 Personen für Reperaturarbeiten, Boris wollte evtl. auch kommen!


----------



## Speiseeis2k13 (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde morgen auch kommen, und ordentlich anpacken!  Das heißt wir wären schon 8.


----------



## zoomie (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bring Homer mit             10 !  

Treffen wie gehabt 11h am Ende des ü30.     Danke Jungs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Mai 2013)

Als des Königs Herold verkünde ich, dass seine Majestät Evel I daselbst am heutigen Tage im Harz verweilt. Aus diesem Grunde ist die Bautätigkeit auf der Gemarkung Ü30 auf den Montag verschoben. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (19. Mai 2013)

Sorry Jungs, ich hab den König einfach nicht mehr rechtzeitig vor seiner Abfahrt erreicht. 
Zum Glück haben homers Text ja noch alle gelesen - nur Micha haben wir aufgesammelt


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Mai 2013)

Der Tag war doch lustig. Matschig, rutschig aber lustig


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Mai 2013)

Augen auf am letzten Abschnitt des Ü30. Es ist alles in neuem Shape!
Und bitte im Dauerregen nicht gleich wieder alles kaputt fahren. Das muß erst trocknen.

Samstag ist 11 Uhr weiterbasteln am Ladies angesagt.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (21. Mai 2013)

Happy Birthday lieber König, möge dir die Sonne immer auf den Bauch scheinen, alles gute, bis Donnerstag, lg guido


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Mai 2013)

Es lebe der König!


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Mai 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute Steffen! Sehen uns Samstag dann denke ich mal


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute auch von uns Steffen...


----------



## stefan1981 (21. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute Steffen!!!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (21. Mai 2013)

Ah, noch ein Stier! 

Alles Gute Steffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-man (21. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spaß im neuen Lebensjahr, Mr. Sauerkraut!

Gruß, André


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Mai 2013)

Lang lebe der König !


----------



## schaumi (21. Mai 2013)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag...Du Jungbrunnen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2013)

Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.
Schon wieder frisches Bettzeug
(Otto)

Herzlichste Grüße aus dem weit entfernten Ostdeister


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Mai 2013)

ach von mir noch schnell alles gute zum geburtstag mein könig


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Mai 2013)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, nachträglich Steffen. Ehre dem König.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank, liebe Gemeinde!
Den Wintereinbruch hab ich mir allerdings nicht gewünscht.
Deswegen nochmal meine Bitte, unbedingt den unteren Teil des Ü30 nach den 500 l/cm² meiden!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (22. Mai 2013)

) unter Teil bedeutet bestimmt ab der Schranke,..


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2013)

vorhin schon auf der facebook-seite der deisterfreun.de gepostet.
jetzt auch nochmal hier : 

Streckensperrung : 
Aufgrund der anhaltenden Regenfälle bitten wir alle Biker, den Ü30 zur Zeit nicht zu befahren. Der Boden ist zu weich und auch die Doubles und Tables sind völlig durchnässt und werden durch befahren zerstört oder beschädigt. Daher bitte nicht fahren. Gibt genug Ausweichstrecken im Deister.
Vielen Dank für Euer Verständniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (22. Mai 2013)

Hoffentlich lesen das auch die richtigen (Bratwürste).


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Mai 2013)

Da das Wetter auch am Wochenende übel ist, können wir auch am Sonntag bauen.
Also Samstag und Sonntag 11 Uhr oben am Ladies only.


----------



## zoomie (24. Mai 2013)

Werde Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, bin deshalb raus. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank Männern für die vielen schönen Bauhelfer heute. Wahnsinn das er halbe Verein geholfen hat, danke ihr sechs Männer. Da haben wir in wenigen Wochen Bald eine echte mörderline, und keiner kann sich beschweren da ja keine da war und Vorschläge gemacht hat))), vielen dank. Sepp und ich waren heute richtig zufrieden. Naja ein paar chickenways wurden provisorisch angelegt aber die dürfen dann die Nutzer dieser Wege selber einfahren. War schön Steffen bis nächste Woche. Dann sind wir bestimmt schon unten in der Kurve, ))


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Mai 2013)

Wir müssen erst oben die Anlieger fertig machen.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. Mai 2013)

Könnt ihr das bitte per PN klären!?


----------



## janisj (27. Mai 2013)

@Trailhunter:
Vergiss nicht bitte das die größte teil D-e.V. besteht aus nichtspringer Fraktion.... und ja, du bist der größe Held und Scheisswetterkönig.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Mai 2013)

Mit der richtigen Bekleidung war es eigentlich angenehm. Klar, Regen ist immer Mist aber von alleine schaufeln sich die Strecken nicht. War ein lustiger und nasser Tag.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Mai 2013)

Am Wochenende geht's weiter am Ladies only. Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung.
Samstag und Sonntag 11 Uhr.


----------



## Torquie (30. Mai 2013)

Hi! Am Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich mit meinem Bruder kommen! Bis denne, Torquie


----------



## The-Trailhunter (30. Mai 2013)

,...


----------



## mh320i (30. Mai 2013)

Sonntag da!


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ,...



Ah! Das nenn ich mal Eier in der Hose


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ,...



danke, ich geb einen aus


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2013)

Da am Sonntag das Wetter wohl ganz gut wird, bringt doch eure Räder mit. Wir basteln dann ab 11 für 3 Stunden und danach fahren wir noch ne Runde auf den neuen Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (31. Mai 2013)

Mist und ich habe wieder Frühschicht das ganze We :-(
Naja passt bestimmt nochmal ;-)

Viel Spaß, Michael.


----------



## stefan64 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal ganz herzlich bei den beiden Lautsprechern der Baufraktion dafür bedanken, dass die Frühschicht in Zukunft nicht mehr mitbauen muss (O-Ton: Lieber arbeite ich eine Stunde länger, als mir von denen helfen zu lassen!). 
Einen größeren Gefallen konntet ihr uns ja gar nicht machen. Endlich können wir zu jeder Zeit auf allen Trails ohne schlechtes Gewissen fahren.
Danke. Danke. Danke.


----------



## zoomie (2. Juni 2013)

Ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?!   Geht das schon wieder los?!  
Ich hab bald auch kein Bock mehr - das ist so mega anstrengend, wenn ihr euch immer gegenseitig anpisst...
Diese Aussage alleine 'Lieber arbeite ich eine Stunde länger, als mir von denen helfen zu lassen' ist schon so dämlich, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Kann MANN nicht einmal sein Hirn einschalten und DENKEN, bevor man sowas rausplappert?? 
Denkt ihr eigentlich drüber nach, was das für einen Eindruck bei dem Rest der Welt hinterlässt?


----------



## Scott865 (2. Juni 2013)

immer schön lecker bleiben.
kein böses blut.das führt zu nix.hier im thread ist ja leider zur regel geworden,auge um auge und zahn um zahn.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr eure Querelen bitte wochentags austragen oder rechtzeitig ankündigen? 
Ich hab jetzt nämlich echt keinen Bock zur Tanke zu fahren, um mir Chips und Bier zu holen.


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2013)

Stefan, dann hast du ja jetzt Zeit, in und um Hannover mal ein Paar Deiche zu buddeln. Wir sind heute morgen ziemlich ausgiebig duchs knietiefe Wasser gegurkt.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2013)

Sonntag Abend beste Sendezeit: das Programm heute:

*Deisterfreund vs "Echter Deisterfreund"*

Der junge (alte) Highsporn "Echter Deisterfreund" forderte in den Wochen vor dem Kampf seinen Kontrahenten Deisterfreund immer wieder mit verbalen Provokationen herraus und stellte sicher, dass er und sein Trainer(er nennt ihn hochachtungsvoll König) die einzig rechtmäßigen Titelinhaber sind. Immer wieder betonte er, dass schon allein durch sein immenses Trainingspensum bzw. körperlichen Einsatz ihm der Titel sicher sei. Provokant sprach er so, als ob ihm und seinem Trainer der Titel bzw. der Ring quasi gehören.

Lange schwieg der Deisterfreund zu diesen Provokationen doch nun griff er die Äußerungen des Wochenendes auf und hieraus ist nun diese geladenen und spannende Atmosphäre kurz vor dem Kampf entstanden.

Aber wer wird das Rennen machen? Der Deisterfreund, mit all seiner Routine und auch Gelassenheit oder der "Echte Deisterfreund" mit seinem alten routinierten Trainer der auch den Deisterfreund schon trainiert hat. 

Letztendlich hat in den meisten Kämpfen Intellekt über Muskelmasse gesiegt von daher mein ganz persönlicher Tipp Deisterfreund 1, "Echter Deisterfreund" 0


P.S.
Bier und Chips hat man doch immer mindestens ein Set im Haus, zumindest wenn man das hier aboniert hat


----------



## Madeba (3. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ...Wir sind heute morgen ziemlich ausgiebig duchs knietiefe Wasser gegurkt.



uups, Schwein gehabt - einen Schnorchel hätte ich vermutlich nicht im Gepäck gefunden


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2013)

Schnorchel war jetzt nicht so das Problem, aber an den Koldinger Teichen sind wir locker ne halbe Stunde im Wasser unterwegs gewesen und da die Wassertemperatur so einige Wünsche offen gelassen hat, wäre irgendwas aus Neopren nett gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (3. Juni 2013)

mit dem Rad meiner Wahl hätte ALLES aus Neopren sein müssen


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Schnorchel war jetzt nicht so das Problem, aber an den Koldinger Teichen sind wir locker ne halbe Stunde im Wasser unterwegs gewesen und da die Wassertemperatur so einige Wünsche offen gelassen hat, wäre irgendwas aus Neopren nett gewesen



hätte er mich mal angerufen hätte ich ihm sagen können wo er trocken durch gekommen wäre


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2013)

Tja, das hätte ich machen können. Alternativ hätten wir uns auch selbst einen anderen Weg suchen können.

Es gab da nur ein Problem: 

Wir hatten uns vorgenommen, haargenau *da* lang zu fahren, also haben wir's auch getan! Da kann man nix machen. Ich denke, man kann das bescheuert finden, aber so isses nun mal bei einigen Zeitgenossen auf dieser Welt


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal ganz herzlich bei den beiden Lautsprechern der Baufraktion dafür bedanken, dass die Frühschicht in Zukunft nicht mehr mitbauen muss (O-Ton: Lieber arbeite ich eine Stunde länger, als mir von denen helfen zu lassen!).
> Einen größeren Gefallen konntet ihr uns ja gar nicht machen. Endlich können wir zu jeder Zeit auf allen Trails ohne schlechtes Gewissen fahren.
> Danke. Danke. Danke.



Wäre gern dabei gewesen


----------



## caromaus (6. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal ganz herzlich bei den beiden Lautsprechern der Baufraktion dafür bedanken, dass die Frühschicht in Zukunft nicht mehr mitbauen muss (O-Ton: Lieber arbeite ich eine Stunde länger, als mir von denen helfen zu lassen!).
> Einen größeren Gefallen konntet ihr uns ja gar nicht machen. Endlich können wir zu jeder Zeit auf allen Trails ohne schlechtes Gewissen fahren.
> Danke. Danke. Danke.






Ach, du brauchst dich dafür nicht bei uns bedanken. Das haben wir doch gerne gemacht. Aber bitte beschwert euch in Zukunft nicht mehr, dass der Trail unnatürlich sei. Behalte gerne deine engstirnige Sicht, dreh die Wahrheit um, aber geh uns nicht weiter auf den Puffer.  Danke. Danke. Danke.


----------



## exto (6. Juni 2013)

Herrlich!

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Toastbrot und dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ja mittlerweile ziemlich leidensfähig geworden, was das Gejammer einiger Mitstreiter angeht, aber so langsam platzt mir der Kragen.
Am Wochenende wird wieder gebaut, aber Unterhaltungen und Diskussionen werden nur noch maximal in Zimmerlautstärke abgehalten. Biker anpöbeln fällt auch aus.
Wem das zu langweilig ist, der kann auch gerne zuhause bleiben.

Samstag hab ich nur Zeit von 11-14 Uhr. Die Beteiligung könnte aber etwas besser sein, damit die Strecke mal fertig wird.


----------



## caromaus (6. Juni 2013)

!


----------



## caromaus (6. Juni 2013)

[Toastbrot kostet bei Aldi 0.55 Cent. Ich bin unbezahlbar. Da hast du einen Unterschied





QUOTE=exto;10661362]Herrlich!

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Toastbrot und dir?[/QUOTE]


----------



## exto (6. Juni 2013)

Wow! 

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! Du bist echt unbezahlbar! Unbezahlbar dämlich! Du buddelst den ganzen Tag Trails in den Deister und sorgst gleichzeitig dafür, dass immer weniger Leute Lust haben zu helfen, weil sie keinen Bock auf deine Blödheit haben.
Für mich ist das super. Ich kann gnadenlos durch den Deister heizen, ohne dafür auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen. Und das beste: Ich kann auch noch jede Menge Kumpels mitbringen, die auch keinen Finger krumm machen.
Wenn ich dir das nächste Mal mit ner Truppe Touristen breit grinsend über die Plattschüppe bügele, kannst du dir sicherlich hinterher heißen Dank bei deinen Buddelkollegen abholen


----------



## caromaus (6. Juni 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> !





exto schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! Du bist echt unbezahlbar! Unbezahlbar dämlich! Du buddelst den ganzen Tag Trails in den Deister und sorgst gleichzeitig dafür, dass immer weniger Leute Lust haben zu helfen, weil sie keinen Bock auf deine Blödheit haben.
> Für mich ist das super. Ich kann gnadenlos durch den Deister heizen, ohne dafür auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen. Und das beste: Ich kann auch noch jede Menge Kumpels mitbringen, die auch keinen Finger krumm machen.
> Wenn ich dir das nächste Mal mit ner Truppe Touristen breit grinsend über die Plattschüppe bügele, kannst du dir sicherlich hinterher heißen Dank bei deinen Buddelkollegen abholen



Guten morgen Exto ,

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, wenn ihr jetzt nicht mehr mit bauen  wollt. Da ihr allerdings ja eh nie mitgebaut habt, ist deine Ankündigung total sinnlos! Wie so ziemlich alles was aus deinem Mund kommt. Schade, dass du es nicht schaffst auf sachlicher Ebene zu bleiben und mich  stattdessen persönlich angehen musst. Aber das kennne ich ja schon vom letzten Gefecht (vom mysteriösen Loch hinter dem Absprung). Im Wald backst du dann wieder kleine Brötchen und auf einmal ist alles gar nicht so gemeint,  wie du es geschrieben hast! Also in diesem sinne viel Spaß beim Fahrradfahren und kümmer dich in Zukunft lieber darum, dass du nicht in irgendwelche Löcher fällst...


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2013)

ich wiederhole hier mal meinen eröffnungspost für diesen fred :


Hallo deisterfreun.de , 

um den Thread "Biken im Deister" zu entlasten, machen wir hier einen neuen Thread auf. 

Alles was mit Trailbau etc. und den deisterfreun.de(n) zusammenhängt, soll sich in Zukunft hier abspielen.

Zitat Quen aus dem Deister-Thread *:"Eine wichtige Anmerkung zum Schluss  es soll ja keiner sagen, man hätte ihn nicht vorgewarnt: sollte hier demnächst wieder das Chaos ausbrechen, habe ich keine Scheu, die Schließung zu wiederholen. Des Weiteren ist für die Unverbesserlichen auch eine Forumspause nicht ausgeschlossen."*

*Dieses gilt auch für hier !*


----------



## stefan64 (6. Juni 2013)

Kam ja mit Verspätung, aber dann doch gewaltig.

Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit schon das Gefühl, Axels Ablenkungsmanöver mit dem Hochwasser würde uns auf die nächste Seite rübertragen.

Hat wohl doch nicht hingehauen, macht ja aber auch nix.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn dafür ne Forumspause fällig ist, kein Problem


 
warum solltest du eine pause bekommen, wenn du dir nur den frust von der seele schreibst ?


----------



## njoerd (6. Juni 2013)

Zum Glück gleich Feierabend


----------



## sundancer (6. Juni 2013)

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zum Verein, bin aber auch oft im Deister unterwegs. Habe mir die letzten Seiten mal durchgelesen. Ich kann exto leider nur zustimmen. 

Ist schade, daß die Idee des Vereins durch solche User wie "Caromaus" leider in Veruf gerät. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, daß ich weder den User Caromaus noch den User exto persönlich kenne, aber wenn man sich hier mal etwas durchs Forum wühlt kann man nur sagen, daß es mit dem Benehmen des Users "caromaus" irgendwie nicht weit her ist. 
Der User droht bei Fotokommentaren so ziemlich jedem Schläge an, der nicht seiner Meinung ist und frönt außerdem der "Väkalsprache". Was will man da im richtigen Leben von so einer Person erwarten?!

Naja, ich wünsche den Deisterfreunden um exto weiterhin viel Spaß am Biken im Deister und auch anderswo.

Auf jeden Fall sorgt dieses Thema hier im Forum für Unterhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2013)

...vielleicht ist es aber sinnvoll, wenn Quen den Thread schließt 
Ich lege keinen Wert darauf, die persönlichen Arbeiten für die Sache elektronisch zu disqualifizieren.

Ich schaue gelegentlich mal rein, halte mich aber elektronisch raus.

Die MTB Gegner - seid hiermit gegrüßt - lachen sich einen Ast.
Gebt Ihnen den kleinen Finger (Verein mit Strecke) und sie zerfleischen sich selbst.

*Vielleicht brauchen wir mal "wieder" einen runden Tisch.*
- da sitzen dann neben Moderatoren (exto, Jens, Momme) nur Radfahrer.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2013)

warum soll der thread geschlossen werden ?

exto hat doch in allen punkten recht !


----------



## Madeba (6. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> ... Ablenkungsmanöver mit dem Hochwasser ...



da muß irgendwo ein Faß übergelaufen sein...


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Juni 2013)

Alter Schwede, ich krieg gleich mehrere zuviel.
Bevor das hier noch völlig untergeht, möchte ich mal meinen Dank aussprechen. Und zwar an das gute Dutzend an Leuten, die seit Wochen, samstags und sonntags bei jedem Wetter im Wald stehen und schuften.
Die nicht labern, dissen oder jammern wie schlecht die Trails im Deister sind, bzw. die ganze Welt.
Die einfach nur MACHEN!
Diese Leute leben die Deisterfreunde-Idee nämlich wirklich. Einfach etwas tun um die Situation für unseren Sport zu verbessern. Ohne Egomanieanfälle.
Mitunter sind diese Leute noch nicht mal im Verein.

Und ich sag's ganz offen. Wenn es Euch nicht gäbe, hätte ich den ganzen Blödsinn schon hingeschmissen.

Habt ihr eigentlich noch aufm Schirm was das Wort Spaß bedeutet?


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Juni 2013)

Am Wochenende geht's Samstag und Sonntag um 11 Uhr am Ladies weiter.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich dann ein paar Wochenenden nicht da und die Bauarbeiten ruhen. Dann könnt ihr auch mal wieder biken.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...
> Wahrscheinlich bin *ich* dann ein paar Wochenenden *nicht da* und die *Bauarbeiten ruhen*. *Dann könnt ihr auch mal wieder biken*...



You made my day


----------



## Dease (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ja lange mit mir gerungen, aber jetzt muss ich mal etwas dazu schreiben!

Sicher ist ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch und Diskutieren da, aber was in den beiden Deister-Threads in den *letzten Monaten* so abgeht, ist unter aller Sau!
Die Threads gehören zu den am meisten gelesenen Threads im IBC. Durch ständige öffentliche Provokationen, Beleidigungen und Rumpöbeleien entsteht somit ein entsprechender Eindruck von "den Deisterfreun.den"! Dafür schäme ich mich manchmal!

Kein normaldenkender Mensch geht freiwillig auf eine Gruppe zu (zum Bauen *oder* durch Eintritt in den e.V.), die öffentlich im Forum provoziert, stichelt, beleidigt und sich ständig untereinander ans Bein pisst!

Manchmal glaube ich, dass es besser gewesen wäre, es wäre alles geblieben, wie es war, als die Trailfee über Nacht die Trails in den Deister hauchte und alle der Trailfee dankbar waren und ihr dies immer gesagt haben, wenn sie sie im Wald getroffen haben. Da gab es komischerweise nie Ärger zwischen der Trailfee und ihren Assistenten.

Denn seitdem die Schippe geschwungen werden darf, misten sich alle nur noch *gegenseitig* an und die Deisterfreun.de sind nicht mehr das, wofür sie mal standen.

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass die Bau-Crew ein wenig angepisst ist, wenn sie nur mit wenigen da steht und sich mehr Engagement von allen anderen wünscht, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diese Umgangsformen untereinander.
*Ich wünsche mir von allen sachliche Diskussionen, einen vernünftigen Umgangston und auch ein wenig Kritikfähigkeit!*


----------



## herkulars (7. Juni 2013)

Großartig, Dease! Mir geht es ganz genau so.


----------



## janisj (7. Juni 2013)

Es ist doch ganz einfach ( wie in jedem anderen Verein):
Es gibt Haufen Mitgileder die entsprechend alle 60 Taler/Y zahlen.
Davon gibt es eine kleine Gruppe die aktiv und proaktiv Vereinssachen (Buddeln, etc.) erledigen, und eine grOOOße gruppe die passiv (nür biken, bischen reden, jammern etc.) sind. 
Und so soll es auch sein und bleiben. Aber wenn die aktive/proaktive Mitglieder (einige, nicht alle....) die passiven ( direkt oder indirekt) wegen deren "passivität" anbaggern und gleich sich selber als der "heiliger Vereinskern" postulieren, wird es nicht lange dauern bis die Mitgliederflucht einsetzen wird. 

IMHO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (7. Juni 2013)

Scheiss Internet gelaber fahrt mehr Rad!


----------



## dertutnix (7. Juni 2013)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Scheiss Internet gelaber fahrt mehr Rad!



ok, das erste wort geht jetzt eigentlich auch nicht, aber macht euch mal locker und geht merh radeln 

ich habe einen post gelöscht, da er unangemessen war und drohungen enthielt. verwarnung wurde ausgesprochen. 
@ einige wenige bitte überdenkt euren ton. danke dafür...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2013)

Tja alles beim alten. Wieder findet sich ein MOD der dazwischen springt wenn es mal wieder eng wird. Der Post von exto war nicht anders, als das was ich mir hier zum zigten mal von dem lieben Trailhunter anhören mußte.

Sorry das ist Willkür und Zensur. Ersteres zeigt das man als MOD ungeeignet ist zweiteres ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten.

Denk mal drüber nach und komm bloß nicht auf die Idee dies einfach kommentarlos zu löschen. Ist das eine Drohung? Nein! Eher ein deutlicher Hinweis!


----------



## chris2305 (8. Juni 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich habe ja lange mit mir gerungen, aber jetzt muss ich mal etwas dazu schreiben!
> 
> Sicher ist ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch und Diskutieren da, aber was in den beiden Deister-Threads in den *letzten Monaten* so abgeht, ist unter aller Sau!
> Die Threads gehören zu den am meisten gelesenen Threads im IBC. Durch ständige öffentliche Provokationen, Beleidigungen und Rumpöbeleien entsteht somit ein entsprechender Eindruck von "den Deisterfreun.den"! Dafür schäme ich mich manchmal!
> ...



Danke.

Ich glaube , so geht es ganz vielen.


----------



## sundancer (8. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tja alles beim alten. Wieder findet sich ein MOD der dazwischen springt wenn es mal wieder eng wird. Der Post von exto war nicht anders, als das was ich mir hier zum zigten mal von dem lieben Trailhunter anhören mußte.
> 
> Sorry das ist Willkür und Zensur. Ersteres zeigt das man als MOD ungeeignet ist zweiteres ist schlicht und ergreifen verboten.
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach und komm bloß nicht auf die Idee dies einfach kommentarlos zu löschen. Ist das eine Drohung? Nein! Eher ein deutlicher Hinweis!



Komplette Zustimmung!


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach ( wie in jedem anderen Verein):
> Es gibt Haufen Mitgileder die entsprechend alle 60 Taler/Y zahlen.
> Davon gibt es eine kleine Gruppe die aktiv und proaktiv Vereinssachen (Buddeln, etc.) erledigen, und eine grOOOße gruppe die passiv (nür biken, bischen reden, jammern etc.) sind.
> Und so soll es auch sein und bleiben. Aber wenn die aktive/proaktive Mitglieder (einige, nicht alle....) die passiven ( direkt oder indirekt) wegen deren "passivität" anbaggern und gleich sich selber als der "heiliger Vereinskern" postulieren, wird es nicht lange dauern bis die Mitgliederflucht einsetzen wird.
> ...



Janijs,
du hast deinen Dr. Titel nicht umsonst und wiedermal recht.
Die Mitgliederflucht hat aufgrund des letzten Vorfalls schon eingesetzt und ich habe die Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft zweiter langjähriger und sehr aktiver Deisterfreunde (die mir sehr sympathisch sind) auf dem Tisch, die ich sehr bedauere.

Der Umgangston und diktatorische Haltung Einiger weniger  (ich nehme Evel Ausdrücklich davon aus) aus dem Bautrupp sind die Ursache dafür.
Gruß Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kacy (9. Juni 2013)

Als Mitglied unseres noch so jungen Vereins möchte ich hier auch mal meine Meinung vom Turm blasen:

Ich war am Ladies bisher an 2 Bautagen dabei. Ich habe geholfen Bauwerke zu erreichten, obwohl ich sie nicht fahren kann. Wir haben gemeinsam angefangen auch die Chickenways attraktiv zu gestalten. Ich war sehr zufrieden.
Eine Woche später mußte ich sehen, wie das bisher Geschaffene so umgebaut war, dass man entweder darüber fliegen mußte, oder man so in die Eisen gehen mußte, dass NULL Flow beim umfahren der Hindernisse vorhanden war. Ich war ziemlich sauer.

Ich nehme es den "Spezies" des Bautrupps gar nicht übel, dass sie, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben, alles so bauen wie es ihnen gefällt. Wenn ich viel Zeit hätte, entsprechend fahren könnte und ein gewisses Selbstverständnis (nicht zu verwechseln mit Selbstbewußtsein ) hätte, würde ich vielleicht ähnlich handeln.

In meinen Augen liegt die Verantwortung für die Gestaltung der Trails auch ein Stück weit bei den Verantwortlichen des Vereins. Es gibt gewählte Mitglieder, die aus meiner Sicht auch dafür da sind, die Interessen aller Vereinsmitglieder zu vertreten und sich bei Bedarf einzumischen.

Leider konnte ich selbst nicht an der Versammlung im März teilnehmen. Mich würde mal interessieren was dort zur Gestaltung des Ladies besprochen wurde. Das stand doch auch auf der Tagesordnung, oder?! 

Insgesamt denke ich aber, das diese Querelen innerhalb eines Vereins völlig normal sind. 
Das deswegen jemand das Handtuch wirft und kündigt ist schade, ein gewisser "Rückgang" ist nach der ersten Euphorie aber völlig normal (das geht der Piraten-Partei genauso).
Was hier auf den letzten Seiten passiert ist trägt aber leider nicht dazu bei, dass wir neue Mitglieder gewinnen...


----------



## sundancer (9. Juni 2013)

*
***Gelöscht, Gründe können erfragt werden****


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2013)

Wie oft haben wir hier schon ganz sachlich versucht den Verantwortlichen Strecken im Stil der Flowtrails nahe zu legen.

Aber solange nach dem Motto: "Hier und jetzt dürfen wir bauen, also bauen wir und das zwar ordentlich" gehandelt wird, wird der Konflikt immer weiter gehen.

Denn genau die Leute , die diese Strecken bauen, verlangen im Gegenzug von allen anderen, dass die "alten" Trails nicht mehr benutzt werden, damit man ihnen die neuen nicht wieder wegnimmt.

So ist es aber eben nur ein Nehmen und kein Geben. Wenn man jetzt noch verlangt, dass einem alle hochachtungsvoll ihren Dank dafür aussprechen sollen, wird sich nichts an der Lage ändern.

Ich habe die Hoffnung schon lange aufgegeben, dass man sich diese Hinweise mal zu Herzen nimmt, aber dafür kann ich, wie die vielen anderen die man nicht im Verein haben wollte, an den Wochenenden Biken statt Buddeln.

Warum man sich als Verein nicht deutlich von Sprüchen wie: " Dich wollen wir nicht im Verein, da zahle ich lieber mehr Beitrag" distanziert hat, habe ich auch nie verstanden.

Auch wenn hier niemand es wagt was gegen Steffen zu sagen, wäre es gerade wenn solche oder ähnliche Sprüche an Bautagen kamen, dort seine Aufgabe gewesen sofort und eindeutig einzuschreiten . Übernimmt man ein Amt in einem Verein, geht es eben nicht mehr nur nach persönlichem Gusto, es enstehen Verpflichtungen den Mitgliedern gegenüber die einen gewählt und somit das Vertrauen ausgesprochen haben. Dies gilt allerdings ALLEN Mitgliedern gegenüber.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2013)

Is hier Interesse vorhanden, das Thema ernsthaft und in der IG zu diskutieren? Ich meine ja nur, dass wenn zwei Strecken da sind, auf denen nur gebaut werden darf, is dann nich irgendwo logisch, dass dann da auch gebaut wird?
Und dass einem die Fee Trails geblasen hat, wofür man sich artig dankbar zeigte, ist ehrlich gesagt nur fast das Bescheuertste, was ich hier nach ner Woche Urlaub lesen muss...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Is hier Interesse vorhanden, das Thema ernsthaft und in der IG zu diskutieren? Ich meine ja nur, dass wenn zwei Strecken da sind, auf denen nur gebaut werden darf, is dann nich irgendwo logisch, dass dann da auch gebaut wird?



Sorry, aber hast Du die letzten Beiträge nur gelesen oder auch inhaltlich verstanden?
Es geht doch gar nicht darum, daß auf den Trails gebaut wird, es geht nur um das 'wie' und die Art und Weise, wie sich einige wenige verhalten und dadurch andere vergraulen.
Wie oft muss man das eigentlich noch so klar schreiben, bis das hier endlich verstanden wird?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Juni 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, daß auf den Trails gebaut wird, es geht nur um das 'wie' und die Art und Weise, wie sich einige wenige verhalten und dadurch andere vergraulen.



Meinst Du Dich damit?

Oder Ihn:



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft haben wir hier schon ganz sachlich versucht den Verantwortlichen Strecken im Stil der Flowtrails nahe zu legen.



Leider haben weder die Förster, die gesprächsbereiten Landesforsten, noch die Naturschutzbehörde, noch die Anwesenden auf der Vereinsversammlung, dem so oft und persönlich vorgtragenem Wunsch nachkommen können.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Denn genau die Leute, die diese Strecken bauen, verlangen im Gegenzug von allen anderen, dass die "alten" Trails nicht mehr benutzt werden, damit man ihnen die neuen nicht wieder wegnimmt.



Denn genau die Leute, die nix mehr merken wollen, werden irgendwann merken müssen, dass es die "alten Trails" auch einfach so nicht mehr gibt. Die Zeiten ändern sich. Und ob man nu die zwei Trails wieder "entlegalisiert", geht zumindest denen die ich kenne am... vorbei. Dann gibts hat wieder interessante Trails, die keiner kennt...

Der Sport hat sich entwickelt und es fahren eben nich nur fünf Deisterfreunde durch die Gegend, wie einer, der das gleiche Material wie früher nutzt, nur aus England, mit dem Pimmel gelötet und fünfmal so teuer. Oder der Zweite der es soo toll findet, dass er ohne wasweissich zu trainieren mit seinem Versenderbeik, dass mit einem fehlenden Mallorcafamilienallincurlaubsstern bezahlt werden konnte, es dem ersten bergab auf dem "Trail" mal so richtig zeigen kann. Ein dritter freut sich, dass sich sein Training auszahlt und möchte endlich den Stunt stehen können, den er auf Youtube/Facebook (oder wo auch immer man das macht) allen seinen Freunden zeigen kann. Bevor ichs vergesse: Einer stellt sich auch n Liteville mit Syntaceparts in die Vitrine und fährt dann (zumindest mit seinem Ständer) hart von der Eisdiele nach Hause. Und einer findet es *******, dass er nich Fahren kann, aber auch nicht fürs buddeln gelobt wird. Und und und...

Und vor allem mag der Förster nicht mehr Leute auf seinem Eigentum haben.




[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Aber solange nach dem Motto: "Hier und jetzt dürfen wir bauen, also bauen wir und das zwar ordentlich" gehandelt wird,...


...werden auch die alten Trails weiter gepflegt.


Aber das wollen hier ein paar ewig Gestrige einfach nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## sundancer (10. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meinst Du Dich damit?
> 
> Oder Ihn:
> 
> ...



Genau der Ton, der von die hier angeschlagen wird, ist doch einer der Gruende, warum die Luft immer dicker wird!
Denk mal bei Gelegenheit drueber nach.

Ich kann Baumschubser hier nur recht geben, du hast die Postings vielleicht gelesen, aber die inhaltliche Bedeutung hat sich dir scheinbar nicht erschlossen.

Wirklich traurig!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hast Du die letzten Beiträge nur gelesen oder auch inhaltlich verstanden?



Ich dachte wir wollten sachlich bleiben? Und nun kommst du mit einer retorischen Frage um die Ecke... 



sundancer schrieb:


> Genau der Ton, der von die hier angeschlagen wird, ist doch einer der Gruende, warum die Luft immer dicker wird!
> Denk mal bei Gelegenheit drueber nach.



Bist du wirklich von einer anderen Reaktion ausgegangen? Ich verstehe einige Stunden später meist selber nicht mehr, warum ich immer mal wieder was schreibe und es nicht einfach lasse. Ob man hier schreibt, oder es seinem Friseur erzählt nimmt sich leider garnichts. Sehr sehr schade, aber so ist es nunmal.

Du weißt es ja selber, aber wie lange sind wir schon im Deister unterwegs? Genau wie exto schon schrieb, haben da einige von denen, die sich hier immer wieder profilieren müssen, noch im Sandkasten gebuddelt, oder den Deister maximal als Hundeklo angesehen.

Aber es ist, wie es immer ist. Wenn jemand schon den lieben langen Tag mit Belanglosigkeiten betraut ist und man ihm dann auch nur das kleinste bißchen Verantwortung oder Macht gibt, wird er versuchen, es so weit wie nur möglich auszudehnen. Wenn ich die Hoffnung hätte, dass es nur etwas Selbsterkenntnis geben würde, würde ich ja den Film "Das Experiment" mal nahelegen.


----------



## janisj (10. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> I Ob man hier schreibt, oder es seinem Friseur erzählt nimmt sich leider garnichts.



Oh Man, du hast auch deinem Friseur den Tag versaut, ... ich rede mit meine Frizösin ü andere, viel angenehmere sachen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juni 2013)

Puuh. Viel Text.
Wo fängt man da an?

Vieleicht erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die hier zäh und ausdauern Ihr Meinung posten, egal konstruktiv oder destruktiv.
Es ist viel hilfreiches zu lesen.
Ohne Kritik entwickelt sich nichts richtig weiter.
Daran, dass Ihr immer wieder schreibt erkenne ich schon das Interesse Dinge zu verändern.
Danke auch dafür.

Schwierig wird es nur, dann richtig einzuhakten.
Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit versäumt. Sorry 

Danke an die, die die Gelegenheiten genutzt haben zusammen Rad zu fahren und dabei Dinge zu besprechen.
Ich finde, dass funktioniert immer noch besser als hier asynchron zu diskutieren.
--
Gestern waren Olli und ich (wie wahr es doch ist, wenn Ihr schreibt wg. Familie und Job nur wenig Zeit zu haben) mal auf der "Baustelle".

Wir haben im Vorfeld schon vorher deutlich kommuniziert, was Tenor ist. 

Keiner will angepöbelt werden, wenn er helfen will
Keiner kommt helfen, wenn die Stimmung so bleibt
Es geht bei der Aussendarstellung um das Image des Vereins
Die Stimmung war gut und locker und ich glaube nicht, dass wir (Vorstand) so autoritär sind, dass sich deswegen alle anders verhalten.
Ohne das wir das gesteuert haben, kamen Tourenfahrer, ein Crosser, 2-3 Leute mit Fullfacehelm, Jogger, Wanderer, Familie *und* ... ein E-MTB-Fahrer die Strecke entlangt.

IMMER kam es zu kurzen Gesprächen.
KEINER war im Verein, KEINER hatte Zeit zu helfen.
ALLE lobten den Einsatz, die Strecke und waren positiv beeindruckt.
Ein Familie aus München lobte die Strecke:"Endlich gib´t ma an gscheiten Weg hier"
UND niemand wurde dumm angemacht.

Das war ein erster Schritt und darf gern so bleiben.
Es war aber, neben den Vorstandsfuzzi, auch eine Damen vor Ort.
Da ist der Ton vielleicht immer etwas säuselnder  

Ich als bekennender Chickenwayfahrer habe Gehör gefunden, einfach mal nur eine Kurve zu harken und aus ein paar Steinen ein Steinfeld zu bauen. Es klappt also schon irgendwie. Aber eben nicht wenn ich die Chickenway-Harker wegbeiße.

Dadurch gärte gestern der Gedanke an einen "Chickenway-Bautruppe" der sich in Abstimmung mit Steffen aber ggf. zu anderen Zeiten um die Details der Strecke, Flow & Chicken kümmert.
Aktuell kann ich noch nicht abschätzen, was das an zusätzlicher Zeit bedeutet, werde es aber mal am Dienstag während der Fahrradtour [ab Bredenbeck um 18 Uhr - ab Taternpfahl 18:30] besprechen wollen.

*Nochwas allgemeines:*
Der obere Streckenteil sieht ja aktuell aus wie eine Baustelle, wartet mal bis das sprichwörtliche Gras drüber gewachsen ist, dann ist es wieder idyllisch.
Alle Erdbewegungen sind erstmal ein Dorn im Auge, aber eben nur Angebote und Versuche.
Sind diese nicht Vertragskonform oder werden nicht angenommen, kommen sie wieder weg. So traurig das sein mag.

Danke fürs zuhören.

PS: Ich will mich einer öffentlichen Diskussion nicht verwehren, weiß aber nicht ob ich es schaffe mehr als einmal pro Woche hier reinzuschauen. Da dieser Thread aber nicht das Vereinssprachrohr ist, bin ich besser Dienstag Abend im Wald oder max 1x im Monat 2-3 Stunde am Wochenende zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Juni 2013)

@Kacy
Das am Einstieg is bissel blöd gelaufen, geb ich zu. Da aber die beiden kleinen Doubles nicht so recht zum Speed gepasst haben, musste das umgebaut werden. Dadurch mussten die kleinen Anlieger weg. Außerdem wäre immer das Wasser genau in den Sprung gelaufen.
Wir können aber gern eine etwas bessere Umfahrung machen, wo es nicht grade aus geht. Das Wasser muß nur rechts am Sprung vorbeilaufen.
Fahrt mal wieder hin, im weiteren Bereich sind einige schöne Chickenways an den Sprüngen, die auch mir Spaß machen.
Nicht gleich den Kopf in Sand stecken, wenn mal was nicht passt.

Ich habe auch überlegt das man die Strecke noch mal abgeht, wenn sie fertig ist. Dann können Leute die Interresse haben noch mal ihre Meinung kundtun, und wir schauen ob alles passt.

Einige scheinen hier wohl den Ü30 vergessen zu haben. Was ist dort mit Flow? Keiner da, oder find ich den nur nicht?

Bei meinen Spezialfreunden hier aus dem Forum möchte ich aber kein Frisör sein. Ok, es gibt Gehörschutz, aber reicht das?
Ich lese eure Beiträge zwar, da das ja praktisch zu meinem Job gehört, aber glaubt mir, das juckt mich nich die Bohne. Null!
Ich glaube mittlerweile sogar, das ihr garnicht Rad fahrt. 

Eins möcht ich noch loswerden, dann schreib ich hier nur noch die Bautermine.
Vorletztes Wochenende ist einiges schiefgelaufen. Aber trotzdem. Außer Sepp sind alle Teilnehmer dieses Komödienstadels 40+. Wie kann man so unentspannt sein, wenn man schon so alt ist. Macht euch alle mal bissel locker. In der Krabbelgruppe vom Kindergarten geht's entspannter zu. 

Ich hab mich an dem Wochenende nicht eingemischt, weil ich einfach mal die Faxen dicke hatte von dem ganzen Gelaber. In Zukunft passiert das nicht mehr. Beim Bauen kann jeder an mich herantreten und ich versuche das in geordnete Bahnen zu leiten. 
Gepöbel und Geschrei wird nicht mehr geduldet.
Deswegen schlag ich vor, wir machen nochmal einen Neustart. Vorbeikommen und mitmachen.

Nächstes Wochenende fällt aber wahrscheinlich erst mal aus.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2013)

@ roudy da tree

Ich hatte ja schonmal gesagt das wir gerne persönlich quatschen können, ich pflichte dir bei, dass vieles da lockerer von statten geht. Ich werde mir die Zeit dafür jetzt mal nehmen.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir haben im Vorfeld schon vorher deutlich kommuniziert, was Tenor ist.
> 
> Keiner will angepöbelt werden, wenn er helfen will
> Keiner kommt helfen, wenn die Stimmung so bleibt
> Es geht bei der Aussendarstellung um das Image des Vereins





Es freut mich ganz ehrlich das ihr das angeht, nur frage ich mich wie es bei solchen Äußerungen:



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bei meinen Spezialfreunden hier aus dem Forum möchte ich aber kein Frisör sein. Ok, es gibt Gehörschutz, aber reicht das?
> Ich lese eure Beiträge zwar, da das ja praktisch zu meinem Job gehört, aber glaubt mir, das juckt mich nich die Bohne. Null!
> Ich glaube mittlerweile sogar, das ihr garnicht Rad fahrt.
> 
> ...



klappen soll. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, machen wir das weil uns was dran liegt, aber der Antwortton von einigen ist immer der selbe. Leider


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ roudy da tree
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon mal gesagt das wir gerne persönlich quatschen können, ich pflichte dir bei, dass vieles da lockerer von statten geht. Ich werde mir die Zeit dafür jetzt mal nehmen.



Das fände ich jetzt mal eine klasse Sache, weil um mal ein bisschen Verständnis für Evel aufzubringen: Man kann deine Äußerungen ja auch falsch kritisch verstehen, wenn man nicht weiß wer dahinter steckt. Vielleicht würde ein besuch beim bauen einiges in anderes Licht rücken.

Bitte nimm das jetzt nicht als böse Kritik!!!!

Meinungen sind wichtig, und ebenso wichtig ist dabei natürlich auch den Ton zu wahren, da gebe ich euch Recht.

Steffen musste sich halt auch schon zu Bauzeiten des Ü30 jede Menge anhören. Heute muss man sich beim Buddel-Team (auch Sepp und Guido) für die Arbeit bedanken, weil der Trail für ALLE jede Menge Spaß bringt und die Leute von Hamburg, Osnabrück und sonstwo herkommen um dort zu fahren.

Und bitte nicht pro Steffen auffassen!! Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema habe ich ihm persönlich gesagt

Also sollten alle versuchen in Ruhe den Ladys weiter zu bauen und immer ein bisschen verbessern. Nur sollte dies dann am besten im Wald geschehen, da dieser Kommunikationsweg hier im Forum nicht immer der Richtige ist. Das Ergebnis wird bestimmt wieder klasse.

Und sonst geht biken, im besten Bike-Revier im Norden!! Oder wo sonst gibt es so viele Trails??


----------



## Kacy (10. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Teile der letzten Beiträge, die sich mit der Sache befassen!!!

@ Steffen: Die Infos zu den letzten Bauaktivitäten finde ich positiv.
@ Roudy: Auch die Idee mit dem Hühnerweg-Bautrupp finde ich gar nicht schlecht.

In den meisten Vereinen gibt es die Möglichkeit sich an regelmäßigen Terminen zu treffen (etwa Training oder Wettkampf).
Neben der sportlichen Aktivität ist dabei ein ebenso wichtiger Faktor den sozialen Kontakt herzustellen Konflikte auszutragen und sich als Team und Verein zu stärken. So etwas haben wir nicht (außer den Bauterminen, zu denen einige vielleicht nicht gehen, weil sie aufgrund der Forumsbeiträge denken dass...??!)
Ein elektronisches Medium ist da kein Ersatz.

Mir ist klar, dass von Anfang an der Verein ausschließlich dazu dienen sollte die Strecken zu finanzieren. 
Weiterhin haben alle Amtsinhaber des Vereins sicher genug mit dem zu tun, wofür sie gewählt wurden.

Sollte es aber jemanden geben, der 
a) eine entsprechende Motivation mitbringt
b) sich als eher als "Übungsleiter" denn als Meinungsmacher sieht und
c) genügend Zeit hat
dann sollten ihm (ihr) aus meiner Sicht von niemandem Steine in den Weg gelegt werden sich im Verein zu engagieren- egal ob es sich um einen regelmäßigen Bike-Treff oder einen Chickenway Bautrupp handelt, oder man sich einmal im Monat zum Topfschlagen trifft.

Einige werden es als Vereinsmeierei abtun, anderen fehlt vielleicht genau das!?

Ich denke, wir haben gute Leute im Verein, die im Hintergrund die Fäden gezogen haben und in der Hand halten und andere die sich jede Woche im Wald die Hände schmutzig machen (ohne das ich sie näher kenne und meine Aussage aus Sympathie tätigen würde).
Jetzt täten noch ein paar mehr Gesichter gut, die man positiv mit dem Verein verbindet und die als Bezugspersonen für diejenigen dienen, die sich eigentlich auch gern etwas mehr einbringen würden, aber es bisher noch nicht tun.

So, jetzt ist meine Mittagspause rum und ich hab noch nicht mal was gegessen... Egal, das ist es wert, und allen die hier mitlesen und sich freuen dass die MTBler sich gegenseitig zerfleischen und sich das Thema bald erledigt hat:


----------



## wichtigisimwald (10. Juni 2013)

Kacy schrieb:


> In den meisten Vereinen gibt es die Möglichkeit sich an regelmäßigen Terminen zu treffen (etwa Training oder Wettkampf).
> Neben der sportlichen Aktivität ist dabei ein ebenso wichtiger Faktor den sozialen Kontakt herzustellen Konflikte auszutragen und sich als Team und Verein zu stärken. So etwas haben wir nicht (außer den Bauterminen, zu denen einige vielleicht nicht gehen, weil sie aufgrund der Forumsbeiträge denken dass...??!)
> Ein elektronisches Medium ist da kein Ersatz.



Genau das geht mir auch schon durch den Kopf.

Wie soll ein Verein funktionieren, wenn sich die Mitglieder entweder kaum oder gar nicht kennen, sich aber statt dessen im Internet gegenseitig rund machen.

Wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, warum machen wir nicht mal ein anständiges Grillfest und quatschen mal ne Runde?


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2013)

mir schweben da auch viele sachen durch den kopf die wir machen können. 
wenn die trailpflege ein wenig nachläßt und wir mehr zeit haben, dachte ich mir , daß wir :


deisterkreisel no. 6 angehen
neue trikots auflegen race und freeride
evtl. auch mal wieder gemeinsam ein paar rennen in der region bestreiten
gemeinsame ausfahrten anbieten , neben dem deisterkreisel, wo sich alle mal kennen lernen können.
ist die liste beliebig erweiterbar , um das vereinsleben zu beleben ...
 
*und mit 4. fangen wir morgen nämlich schon an und treffen uns um 18.30 uhr am tarternpfahl zu einer gemütlichen abendrunde .*


----------



## Kacy (10. Juni 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, warum machen wir nicht mal ein anständiges Grillfest und quatschen mal ne Runde?





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisterkreisel no. 6 angehen
> neue trikots auflegen race und freeride
> evtl. auch mal wieder gemeinsam ein paar rennen in der region bestreiten
> gemeinsame ausfahrten anbieten , neben dem deisterkreisel, wo sich alle mal kennen lernen können.
> ...



Nichts dabei wogegen ich mich wehren würde! 
Im Gegenteil, biete hiermit bei Bedarf meine Unterstützung an


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir, wie in den letzten Jahren aus Gewohnheit heraus, bei einem Rennen (24 Stunden am Alfsee) den Nickname "Deisterfreun.de" ausgewählt.
Ich bin weder Vereinsmitglied noch möchte ich derzeit Mitgleid werden. Habe trotzdem das Deisterfreunde Trikot während der Siegerehrung mit Exto und Co. hochgehalten. Sozusagen aus Verbundenheit der letzten Jahre......

Da ich ja jetzt zum Komödiantenstadl gehöre werde ich den Namen in den nächsten Rennen nicht mehr nutzen.... und damit keine ehrenamtliche positive Vereindarstellung mehr vornehmen.

"No Buddel e.V." oder "Komödiantenstadl" trifft die Sache besser 

Weitere Namensvorschläge sind willkommen.....

Da ich auch ohne Sprünge stürzen kann...... wünsche ich in diesem Sinne "fröhliches Buddeln" im Wald unseres Vertrauens


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2013)

Ich schließe mich mal Hitzi an.

Letztes Jahr habe ich bei allen Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilgenmmen habe, das df Trikot weggelassen, nachdem ich es in den Jahren davor auf buchstäblich hunterten Kilometern vor tausenden Leuten spazieren gefahren habe.
Weggelassen deshalb, weil alles, was "außerhalb" der beiden Streckenprojekte und der "Vereinsarbeit" passiert ist, plötzlich niemanden mehr interessiert hat.
Dieses Jahr hab' ich mir gedacht, was soll's, irgendwann wird alles mal wieder besser. Nix is!
Na ja, Sören hat ja vor n Paar Posts die alten Tugenden mal wieder raufbeschworen.Vieles von dem, was er da vorschlägt und früher die deisterfreun.de ausgemacht hat, läuft ja auch heute noch. Nur eben unter anderer Flagge. Da braucht's wirklich keinen Verein. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich da mal wieder was ändert.
Ich werd' jedenfalls, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin die gute, alte Christel von der Post bemühen, um dem Vorstand ebenfalls meine Kündigung zu schicken. Vielleicht wird's ja mal später wieder was. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2013)

ich finde es schade, wenn ihr jetzt diesen schritt geht. 
sicher ist nicht alles so optimal gelaufen , wie wir uns das am anfang bei unseren ersten treffen bei carsten gedacht haben. 

aber wir sind schon sehr weit gekommen.
die waldbesitzer sitzen mit uns an einem tisch und wir reden miteinander.
bedenkt den prozess, der sich seit über 5 jahre schon zieht. 
denkt auch an die ganzen ehrenamtlichen stunden , besonders von schappi, taxi, steffen und roudy , die während wir am schreibtisch im büro sitzen oder in der werkhalle stehen, ihre freizeit u.o. arbeitszeit geopfert haben, um unsere gemeinsame idee von legalen trail voranzubringen. 

wir alle wollen im grunde nur eins. 
unser gemeinsames hobby legal ausüben ohne kriminalisiert zu werden. 

jetzt die flinte ins korn werfen halte ich persönlich für falsch. 

ich stehe zu der idee der deisterfreun.de und trage weiterhin mein trikot mit stolz.


----------



## Unplugged (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich hier mal zu Wort melde. Ich will  auch ganz bewusst nur von MEINEM Standpunkt ausgehen, obwohl ich nie  allein, sondern immer mit anderen Hannoveranern sehr oft im Deister  unterwegs bin. Und natürlich haben wir schon ebenso oft über die  Deisterfreun.de gesprochen.

Ich will gar nicht über das Bebauen  der Trails diskutieren, da ich mich nicht als Freerider sehe und an  gebauten Strecken wie dem unteren Ü30 und in Zukunft auch dem Ladies  Only wenig nennenswertes Interesse habe. Das darf Euch  selbstverständlich auch herzlich egal sein, da Ihr Euren Verein mit der  Maßgabe, legale Freeridestrecken im Deister zu ermöglichen und  umzusetzen, gegründet und somit im Bezug auf Eure Interessen auch alles  richtig gemacht habt. Und daran ist auch absolut nichts auszusetzen.

Allerdings ist mir im Deister schon des Öfteren Folgendes passiert: Da ich als immer freundlicher Mountainbiker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  JEDEN grüße, der mir entgegenkommt und auch schonmal meine Hilfe  anbiete, wenn ich merke, dass jemand nach dem richtigen Weg sucht, kommt  man hier und da auch mit Besuchern der Region in's Gespräch. Seien es  nun ebenfalls Biker oder Wanderer, Jogger, was auch immer. Und  regelmäßig kommt irgendwann gaaanz vorsichtig (!) die Frage, ob ich denn  auch zu den Deisterfreun.den gehöre und wie es sich denn mit diesen  verhält.
Zum Einen ist es sicherlich erstmal positiv zu bewerten, wie  weit die Streuung der Deisterfreun.de- Thematik inzwischen reichen  muss, wenn Sie den potentiellen Urlauber / Besucher schon im Vorfeld  seiner Reise erreicht. Dem gegenüber steht allerdings unter Anderem das,  was man sich auf den letzten Seiten dieses Threads mal wieder  eindrucksvoll und in aller Öffentlichkeit vor Augen führen kann. Die  Außenwirkung des Vereins ist eine absolute Katastrophe und - und das ist  sicherlich am Erheblichsten - diese Außenwirkung erstreckt sich  bedauerlicherweise nach außen auf so ziemlich jeden Mountainbiker im  Deister.

Ich bin kein Vereinsmitglied und werde mir nicht  anmaßen, Euch zu sagen, was Ihr zu tun und zu lassen habt, denn wie  bereits oben erwähnt, finde ich die Idee, die hinter den  Deisterfreun.den, sowie dem Verein selbst steht, legitim. Nur von dem  Gedanken, dass es beim Begriff 'Deisterfreun.de' ( nach außen hin )  lediglich um das Bebauen zweier Trails und den Interessenkonflikt  zwischen Euren im Bezug auf Fahrtechnik und Engagement mehr oder weniger  ambitionierten Mitgliedern geht, solltet Ihr Euch wohl so langsam  verabschieden. Ansonsten führt Ihr den Namen Eures Vereins ad absurdum.

Die oben erwähnte Frage, ob ich zu den  Deisterfreun.den gehöre, habe ich jedenfalls immer mit einem  entschiedenen 'Nein' beantwortet.


----------



## chris2305 (11. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mal Hitzi an.
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich bei allen Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilgenmmen habe, das df Trikot weggelassen, nachdem ich es in den Jahren davor auf buchstäblich hunterten Kilometern vor tausenden Leuten spazieren gefahren habe.
> Weggelassen deshalb, weil alles, was "außerhalb" der beiden Streckenprojekte und der "Vereinsarbeit" passiert ist, plötzlich niemanden mehr interessiert hat.
> ...



Hallo Axel:

Flinte ins Korn werfen ist ganz einfach.
Einfach für die Tugenden kämpfen finde ich persönlich angemessener! 
DK gab es letztes Jahr 2 !!! Im Namen DER DF!!!! Der nächste kommt bestimmt und sollte dann auch ganz öffentlich gemacht werden, hoffe ich.

Und einen Vorschlag für eine große Tour, einfach so im Deister, habe ich persönlich von so einigen Leuten lange lange nicht mehr gelesen!!!!

Wofür es diesen Verein nun geben muss, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt und muss doch nicht mehr kommuniziert werden. An anderem muss halt gearbeitet werden. Alles gute wird aber auch immer schnell vergessen.

Wenn den jemand mehr Aktivität vom Verein möchte, dann gibt es bestimmt einen Posten im Verein den man ausüben kann. Um einfach ein bisschen biken zu gehen, und um das geht es ja eigentlich nur, brauche ich persönlich niemanden vom Verein. Den Verein an sich unterstütze ich für die SACHE.

Und ein Erscheinungsbild nach Außen, na ja,......... etwas was man nicht kennt, ist ja immer erstmal suspekt und unheimlich...... Von da her.

Als letztes Frage ich mich, wie die Situation wohl ohne die X-beliebigen Trails im Deister wäre?? Ich glaube, ich würde da nicht mal fahren!!! Und dann hätte ich so einige nette Menschen bis heute nicht kennengelernt! Und das zählt!
 Ich glaube wir sind echt zu verwöhnt!!

Lasst uns biken gehen.


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juni 2013)

@ Unplugged: Guter Beitrag zur Diskussion


----------



## wolfk (11. Juni 2013)

@ Unplugged:
Auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2013)

Also, ich (+44) kann für mich nur wiederholen, was ich bereits vor nem Jahr geschrieben habe...

Für mich ändert sich auch nix, egal was hier geschrieben wird.
Ich freue mich einfach darüber das der Sport bei uns im Deister den letzten Jahren soviel mehr Leute angeregt hat, und auch die Trails vielfältiger geworden sind, auch wenn ich nicht alles fahren oder springen kann und meine Zeit zum biken derzeit etwas begrenzt ist.

Ab und zu packt man mal beim bauen oder instandhalten der Trails mit an, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. 
Ich denke und hoffe das dieses auch für die Bautrupps in Ordnung geht, das man nicht soviel mitbaut.

Ich freue mich auch jedesmal  bekannte Gesichter im Wald zu treffen (egeal ob Mitglied oder nicht), mal einen Plausch zu halten oder 
gemeinsam den Trail zu rocken, oder auch mit neuen Gesichtern zu fahren und denen unseren Sport näher zu bringen.

Es sind in den letzten Jahren auch schon richtig gute Freunschaften entstanden, gemeinsame Urlaube mit Biken und Familys.

Also ich kann für mich nur sagen, das die Gemeinschaft und das gemeinsame Interesse am Mountainbiken im Deister ( egal ob CC FR DH, Enduro oder sonstiges ausser RR ;-)) 
mit euch, schon ein Teil meines Lebens geworden ist und auch so bleiben wird. Ich denke das die meisten auch denken und fühlen.

Wir sind schon lange eine gute Gemeinschaft mit einem gut funktionierenden Netzwerk.
Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt überall....

Lasst einfach mal ein wenig Zeit ins Land (oder in den Wald) gehen, den Verein gibt es ja noch nicht so lange und wir haben noch viel Zeit um uns zu formen.

Gibt schon genug Stress in anderen teilen des Lebens, aber bitte nicht beim biken.

Freue mich schon wieder darauf zu fahren....

rock it


Tintin 
__________________
Innovate or Die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Juni 2013)

@Sören, Chris u.a.:

Das hat nichts mit "Flinte in's Korn werfen" zu tun. Man muss nur irgendwann eine Entscheidung treffen. Tintin hat absolut genau beschrieben, was für mich Biken im Allgemeinen und Biken im Deister im speziellen immer war und noch ist. Genau das hat df immer ausgemacht. 
Als das Thema Vereinsgründung, Trailbau und -legalisierung aufkam hab ich das als einen ZUSÄTZLICHEN Aspekt gesehen. Ich brauche nicht nochmal alles aufzählen, was mich damals skeptisch gemacht hat. Ist erstens bekannt und hat sich, zweitens, alles ganz genau so bewahrheitet. 
Das ist schlicht und einfach der Grund für die Entscheidung. Meinetwegen könnt ihr's auch umdrehen, dann bleibt's immer noch richtig: Ich bin einfach zu alt und zu unflexibel für solche Sachen.  Ich hab einfach nicht mehr so lange Zeit, um alles noch zu machen, was auf meinem "Zettel" steht.


----------



## wurzelpistensau (11. Juni 2013)

Die Deisterfreunde sind keine homogene Masse. Wir sind so verschieden, wie Radfahrer sein können. 
Diese ganzen Diskussionen und hochochenden Emotionen sind dabei wohl normal... 

Ich lese hier alle paar Monate quer und wundere mich trotzdem jedes mal wieder, was so abgeht. Warum manche Leute polarisieren ist offensichtlich. Ich finde es trotzdem sehr, sehr traurig, dass man sich davon abschrecken lässt oder gar das Feld räumt! Irgendwer muss doch auch für die breite Masse dasein. Wollt ihr zulassen, dass die Führung an die geht, die keine Kompromisse eingehen wollen und nur sich selbst kennen?


----------



## flowjoe (11. Juni 2013)

Armer Armer XQR!!! Seid doch alle mal ne ganze Ecke dankbare für das was ihr bei euch vor der Tür zum Fahren habt. Überlegt mal wie viele schöne Strecken es im Deister gibt. Und jetzt überlegt mal wer den größten Anteil daran hat!!!!!!
Mag ja sein, dass nicht jede Strecke für jeden perfekt ist, aber die Möglichkeit an Alternativen sollte doch dafür sorgen, dass ihr nach dem Radeln mit einem Lächeln den Wald verlassen könnt.
Und wenn einige von euch mit der Art und Weise wie sie von X und Y angesprochen werden etwas hadern, dann fahrt doch einfach einen der Trails, den diese angelegt haben und mit viel Liebe pflegen und freut euch das ihr diese Arbeit nicht hattet. 
Der Deister ist extrem GEIL!!! Freut auch daran und meckert nicht so viel!!!!!!!!
Ihr seid an ganz schön verwöhnter Haufen!!!!!


----------



## ellma (11. Juni 2013)

flowjoe schrieb:


> Armer Armer XQR!!! Seid doch alle mal ne ganze Ecke dankbare für das was ihr bei euch vor der Tür zum Fahren habt. Überlegt mal wie viele schöne Strecken es im Deister gibt. Und jetzt überlegt mal wer den größten Anteil daran hat!!!!!!
> Mag ja sein, dass nicht jede Strecke für jeden perfekt ist, aber die Möglichkeit an Alternativen sollte doch dafür sorgen, dass ihr nach dem Radeln mit einem Lächeln den Wald verlassen könnt.
> Und wenn einige von euch mit der Art und Weise wie sie von X und Y angesprochen werden etwas hadern, dann fahrt doch einfach einen der Trails, den diese angelegt haben und mit viel Liebe pflegen und freut euch das ihr diese Arbeit nicht hattet.
> Der Deister ist extrem GEIL!!! Freut auch daran und meckert nicht so viel!!!!!!!!
> Ihr seid an ganz schön verwöhnter Haufen!!!!!


 



Gruß
ella


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2013)

um mal wieder zu den wichtigen themen zurückzukommen ,

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. .........
3. .........


----------



## s1c (12. Juni 2013)

Man bekommt ja echt schlechte Laune wenn man hier mitliest. Ich bin zwar weder im Verein noch habe ich es leider bisher geschafft zum Buddeln zu kommen, aber ich habe mir gestern den neuen Trail angesehen und bin begeistert! Super Arbeit, es wird aufjedenfall der beste Trail in der Umgebung! Weiter so! Und man sieht sich nächstes mal beim Buddeln!

Alle die hier so auf Krawall gebürstet sind: Chillt mal bisschen euer Leben. Echt, ey!


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Juni 2013)

Danke!
Bist herzlich willkommen beim basteln.


----------



## Speiseeis2k13 (13. Juni 2013)

Hab gehört Rakete wird heute komplett abgerissen?  Weiß jemand genaueres? Stand ja auch irgendwas in der Zeitung..


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Juni 2013)

R.i.p.


----------



## janisj (13. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mal Hitzi an.
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich bei allen Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilgenmmen habe, das df Trikot weggelassen, nachdem ich es in den Jahren davor auf buchstäblich hunterten Kilometern vor tausenden Leuten spazieren gefahren habe.
> Weggelassen deshalb, weil alles, was "außerhalb" der beiden Streckenprojekte und der "Vereinsarbeit" passiert ist, plötzlich niemanden mehr interessiert hat.
> ...


 @exto: Schade dass alles hier so gelaufen ist und du unsrere Reihen verlassen willst, trotzdem hoffe ich noch genug Gelegenheiten zu haben mit dir zusammen durch Deister zu radeln. Ach noch was, probier mal AntiSepptikum aus deiner Apotheke... vielleicht hilfts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Juni 2013)

Das Eine hat ja nix mit dem Anderen zu tun. 

Wo sonst, als beim radeln mit dir durch den Deister kriegt man so trockene Wortwitze zu hören? 

Einen als Revanche:

Kommt ein Einarmiger in nen Second Hand Shop...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2013)

...wir unterbrechen das aktuelle Programm für eine Meldung von den Paralympics:

Einhandsegler mit einem Bein im Finale...


----------



## stefan64 (13. Juni 2013)

Lieber arm dran, als Bein ab.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Juni 2013)

Sagt der Einbeinige zum Blinden:

"Ich trett dir gleich in Ar....!"

Meint der Blinde trocken:

"Das will ich sehen!"


----------



## Scott865 (13. Juni 2013)

Schaun wir mal,
sagte der Blinde zu seinem tauben Freund.


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Juni 2013)

Der Polier ist am Wochenende nicht da und deswegen gibt's keine Bauerei am Ladies only.
Ihr könnt das schöne Wetter zum Biken nutzen.

Ein ganz frisch reingekommener Tip ist dieses Wochenende den Raketentrail zu fahren.
Nach jahrelangen Überlegungen konnten sich unsere Partner vom Klosterforst endlich dazu durchringen den Raketentrail umzugestalten.
Für normale Tourenbiker war der Trail ja in letzter Zeit unfahrbar geworden. Nur noch sehr gute Downhiller und Freerider waren dort glücklich.

So konnte man sich doch endlich dazu entschließen, und das trotz erheblichen finanziellen Aufwandes, diese krasse DH-Strecke zum Flow-Country-Trail umzugestalten.

Sollten alle maßgeblichen Vorgaben eingehalten werden, dürfte einer Zertifizierung durch die DIMB nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Die Verfüllung aller Löcher sollte aber nochmal überdacht werden. Im Sinne der Artenvielfalt im Deister wäre das zu begrüßen.
Einige Amphibien und der eine oder andere Schwarzkittel wären doch sehr glücklich über ein paar Schlammlöcher.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf weitere Maßnahmen unserer waldbesitzenden Freunde.


Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## momme (14. Juni 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> *Der Polier* ist am Wochenende *nicht da* und deswegen gibt's *keine Bauerei* am Ladies only.
> *Ihr könnt* das schöne Wetter zum Biken *nutzen*.



Made my day!


Gibt´s eigentlich einen Smiley für´s Fremdschämen?
Wer die Ironie in diesem Beitrag nicht versteht, kann mich gerne im Wald drauf ansprechen....


----------



## hülemüll (14. Juni 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nach jahrelangen Überlegungen konnten sich unsere Partner vom Klosterforst endlich dazu durchringen den Raketentrail umzugestalten.
> Für normale Tourenbiker war der Trail ja in letzter Zeit unfahrbar geworden. Nur noch sehr gute Downhiller und Freerider waren dort glücklich.
> 
> So konnte man sich doch endlich dazu entschließen, und das trotz erheblichen finanziellen Aufwandes, diese krasse DH-Strecke zum Flow-Country-Trail umzugestalten.




Gibt's ne Umbenennung in "Klostertrail"?


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Juni 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ein ganz frisch reingekommener Tip ist dieses Wochenende den Raketentrail zu fahren.
> Nach jahrelangen Überlegungen konnten sich unsere Partner vom Klosterforst endlich dazu durchringen den Raketentrail umzugestalten.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ist das schon passiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (14. Juni 2013)

wenn du jetzt hinfährst, kannst du dir das Spektakel Live ansehen.


----------



## Phil81 (14. Juni 2013)

Allein das immer und immer wieder dafür Geld verschwendet wird ist schon sehr Kurrios. Aber der Klosterforst scheint es ja zu haben


----------



## Fh4n (14. Juni 2013)

Evel, du gibst Laut wenn ich mal wieder mit den vier Takten vertikutieren darf - ich meine der Raketentrail würde sich ja zum aktuellen Anlass bestens eignen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juni 2013)

Im Moment isser glaub ich breit genug für 3.Gang Vollgas.


----------



## Moeppmann (16. Juni 2013)

... Ich war am Freitag morgen mal auf dem Raketentrail unterwegs... Ich finde den Umbau ehrlichgesagt nicht so gelungen... Hat doch viel an Charme verloren... Kommt mir so vor als hätten die vom Klosterforstamt noch nie nen Trail angelegt... Hätten ruhig mal den Boden nen bisschen verdichten können...


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Juni 2013)

Waren bestimmt Anfänger am Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am Wochenende wieder nicht da, deswegen keine Arbeiten auf dem Ladies only.
Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Kacy (19. Juni 2013)

Die Idee ein Steinfeld auf dem Ladies einzubauen finde ich super! 
Möchte mich hier mal dafür aussprechen es zu erweitern (hat ja gerade mal eine Bike-Länge  ).

Wenn Anfang Juli Bauarbeiten stattfinden hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit mich zu beteiligen.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juni 2013)

Am Mögebierwegeinstieg lagen viele Steine.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Juni 2013)

Die Steine waren erst mal alle. Wir können aber einen Steinsuchtrupp bilden.


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
mal was neues und positives von der  Legalisierung des Ü30 / Ladies.
Gestern habe ich nette Post von der Region Hannover bekommen.:
Die Unterlagen mit der Dokumentation des Ü30 und Karte mit der Empfehlung dies bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde einzureichen um eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für den Ü30 ASAP zu bekommen. Die Ausnahmegenehmigung für den Ladies beantragen wir dann wenn er fertig ist.
Desgleichen gibt es rege Diskussion mit der Region wg der Beschilderung der Trails. Es gibt da mehrere Vorschläge. Wir haben auch von der Region Unterlagen zur Beantragung von Fördergeldern füre die Beschilderung bekommen.

Es geht also voran!

Bitte an den Streckenwart und alle die den Ü30 fahren.
Schaut euch bitte die Strecke nach den starken Regenfällen noch einmal an ob es Zerstörungen / Unterspülungen gegeben hat und repariert sie, das der Trail jederzeit für eine Begehung bereit ist.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Juni 2013)

Mir kanns als Quasi-Gründungsmitglied eigentlich egal sein, aber seit wann sollen denn die Vereinsstrecken nur für Mitglieder befahrbar sein?


----------



## wolfk (23. Juni 2013)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Mir kanns als Quasi-Gründungsmitglied eigentlich egal sein, aber seit wann sollen denn die Vereinsstrecken nur für Mitglieder befahrbar sein?



Zitat der Pressemitteilung 27.09.2011, Region Hannover:
"Die Trails sollen zunächst in eine zweijährige Probephase gehen. In dieser wird beobachtet, wie die Strecken von den Mountainbikern angenommen werden. Die Landesforsten erhoffen sich eine Entlastung anderer Bereiche im Deister, die unter anderem aufgrund von Wildvorkommen und aus forstwirtschaftlichen Gründen besonders sensibel sind." 

Ca. 90 % der Biker im Deister dürfen nicht auf die Vereinstrails.
Damit sorgt der Verein auf einfache, aber wirksame Weise dafür, das die Probephase kein Erfolg wird................


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Juni 2013)

Gute Sache...

und ein sehr gut gestaltetes Schild. Nur das mit dem "Vereinsmitglieder dürfen das fahren", kommt mir Spanisch vor.
Für mich als Mitglied, ist mir das auch egal. Aber Stress und Ärger ist da vorprogrammiert, wenn ein Nichtmitglied das liest.

Klärt mich da bitte auf.


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2013)

*Guter Punkt von euch beiden!*
Der Entwurf ist noch aus der Zeit, als wir noch nicht die Haftpflichtversicherung hatten die auch für nicht- Vereinsmitglieder haftet.
Werden wir mal mit der Region klären, ob wir das nicht rausnehmen, da jetzt Haftung für alle besteht


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2013)

*was hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (23. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> .
> *was hilft


** Der Beitrag von jammerlappen wurde von ihm gelöscht, deshalb nehme ich das Zitat raus - schade, denn es war sehr aufschlussreich und lies erahnen, was einige tatsächlich beabsichtigen und wie sie sich die Nutzung der beiden Trails so vorstellen und welche Meinung sie über die im Deister bikenden Nichtvereinsmitglieder haben.

Meine Antwort lasse ich trotzdem hier stehen - ganz einfach weil ich zu meinen Aussagen stehe!

Du hast natürlich recht, warum soll der Verein für irgendetwas sorgen - außer für Vereinsmitglieder auf den "nur" von Vereinsmitgliedern gebauten Trails - andere Helfer haben ja auch nie mitgewirkt!?!
Das Ziel des Vereins war - so habe ich es zumindest verstanden - war aber die Legalisierung von Trails im Deister für alle.
Zur Unterstützung dieses Ziels konnte man Mitglied im Verein werden oder die Sache "legaler Freeride" durch Zahlungen auf das Spendenkonto unterstützen.
Den letzteren Weg habe ich gewählt und muss nun feststellen, das still und heimlich der Zweck der "Sache" geändert wurde bzw. nach Ansicht einiger geändert werden sollte.
Das ist sicher das gute Recht des Vereins und legitim.
Insofern bin dankbar für die Klarstellung der tatsächlichen Ziele und der Absichten einiger Vereinsmitglieder bzw. evtl. sogar der Mehrheit im Verein - Ausschluss von Nichtvereinsmitgliedern auf den beiden "legalen" Trails.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2013)

"Man" hat nicht klammheimlich was geändert. "Man" muss sich nur an Regeln halten. 
Vielleicht sollte "man" aber tatsächlich eine andere Beitragsstruktur in Erwägung ziehen.
Nebenbei hatte ich meinen Beitrag nicht ohne Hintergrund gelöscht. ..


----------



## wolfk (23. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nebenbei hatte ich meinen Beitrag nicht ohne Hintergrund gelöscht. ..


Sehr schade, weil es ein sehr aufschlussreicher Beitrag war.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Sehr schade, weil es ein sehr aufschlussreicher Beitrag war.



Aber es war meine Meinung und ich hab keinen Bock drauf, dass hier wieder pauschaliert wird. 

ICH HATTE GROSS GESCHRIEBEN, NICHT FÜR DEN VEREIN ZU SPRECHEN, SONDERN NUR MEINE MEINUNG KUNDZUTUN.

Der Verein will mit Sicherheit niemand von den Strecken fernhalten. Auflagen macht nicht der Verein und ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass auch Du das eines Tages verstehen kannst. 

Meine Meinung ist übrigens, dass ich für etwas zahle, wenn ich es nutzen will.


----------



## wolfk (24. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Der Verein will mit Sicherheit niemand von den Strecken fernhalten. Auflagen macht nicht der Verein und ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass auch Du das eines Tages verstehen kannst.


Das habe ich schon immer so verstanden.
Ich hatte nur deinen Beitrag so verstanden, dass du für eine Änderung bist (Nutzung nur gegen Leistung / Zahlung eines Beitrags, Tageskarten).
Nur hätte man dann in die Vereinssatzung statt:
Ziele des Vereins sind die Förderung des MTB- Radsports in der Deisterregion, Pflege
_*Erhaltung und Ausbau der Sportsstrecken im Deister*_
"Ausbau von Sportstrecken für Vereinsmitglieder"
schreiben müssen.




jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist übrigens, dass ich für etwas zahle, wenn ich es nutzen will.


Da liegen wir wieder auf einer Linie - wenn es für alle gilt.


----------



## taxifolia (25. Juni 2013)

Der Hinweis auf die Vereinsstrecke hat seine Richtigkeit, das wird auch so bleiben (müssen). Die Endfassung ist noch nicht ganz festgelegt.
Formal gesehen ist nämlich der Verein der Pächter von Waldgrundstücken, das ist in dem Versicherungsvertrag auch als Vereinsgelände/-strecke eingetragen. 
Alle Schilder sind für die Versicherung und auch nach dem Anforderungen der Landesforsten und der Region notwendig.
Das ist von den alten Zeiten der  "freiwilligen Buddelkasse" zum Kauf von Spaten natürlich alles weit entfernt, aber die Zeiten ändern sich eben  

Prinzipiell ist die Strecke also vorrangig für Vereinsmitglieder da, daran kann ich auch nicht verwerfliches sehen und überraschend ist das auch kaum.
Jeder Verein versucht auch, besonders attraktive Angebote zu schaffen und damit Mitglieder zu werben, wir haben es eben geschafft, zwei schicke Strecken vorweisen zu können.

Natürlich sehe ich es auch lieber, dass Vereinsmitglieder die Strecken benutzen,  immerhin sind die bereit, 60,00  im Jahr und einige dazu noch Freizeit zum Buddeln oder für Papierkrieg zu opfern.

"Ich springe sowieso nicht" lasse ich nicht gelten, denn dafür benutzt man eben den Anlieger und den schick gestalteten chickenway, der muss auch im Herbst freigeharkt werden.
So ein Verein lebt übrigens auch von Solidarität untereinander, auch wenn man selbst nichts oder nur wenig davon hat.

Über jedes neue Mitglied freuen die deisterfreun. de sich also, Vereinsfremde oder Gäste werden garantiert nicht weggebissen.

Ich persönlich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich *ständig *Strecken nutzen würde, die mit anderer Leute Geld und Arbeit entstanden sind und mir das keine 5 Euro im Monat oder mal ein Mitbuddeln wert ist. Das würde ich auch jedem Nutzer so erklären- ganz ohne Schimpfworte aus dem Klobereich
Anders herum ausgedrückt müsste man sagen, dass alle die 60  zahlen und Buddeln usw. schön blöd sind- geht doch auch ohne Geld und Arbeit und mit passiver Konsumentenhaltung.
Ich verteufle das nicht oder bewerte das negativ, auf die Weise wird man allerdings nichts erreichen können, wenn jeder sich bequem durchmogelt.Mein Ding ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Es gibt übrigens insgesamt 32 Trails im Deister, man muss also nicht zwingend Ü 30 und Ladies benutzen.

Es geht also gar nicht darum, irgendjemanden mit Schildern oder Verboten wegzumobben, sondern um den Spagat zwischen allen möglichen Anforderungen. 



taxifolia


----------



## wolfk (25. Juni 2013)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens insgesamt 32 Trails im Deister, man muss also nicht zwingend Ü 30 und Ladies benutzen.



Sicher.
Aber ist es nicht Ziel der Landesforsten und ggfs. weiterer Grundstückseigentümer, die (weitere) Trails auf ihren Grundstücken dulden, das die übrigens Trails nicht mehr genutzt werden?

Was geschieht, wenn dieses Ziel während der zweijährigen Probephase nicht erreicht wird?



taxifolia schrieb:


> Vereinsfremde oder Gäste werden garantiert nicht weggebissen.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Sicher.
> Aber ist es nicht Ziel der Landesforsten und ggfs. weiterer Grundstückseigentümer, die (weitere) Trails auf ihren Grundstücken dulden, das die übrigens Trails nicht mehr genutzt werden?



auf dem gebiet der landesforsten funktioniert das ja.
dort sind alle anderen trails (römer/frank/no country) stillgelegt worden.
dafür wurden uns die o.g. zur verfügung gestellt. 

und zum letzten mal (ich bin´s leid es immer wieder erklären zu müssen )

mit anderen waldbesitzern gibt es keinen vertrag oder einigung.
einzig und allein die landesforsten haben eine vereinbarung mit dem verein geschlossen.

daher können alle anderen 30 trails weiter befahren werden.


----------



## wolfk (25. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> auf dem gebiet der landesforsten funktioniert das ja.
> dort sind alle anderen trails (römer/frank/no country) stillgelegt worden.
> dafür wurden uns die o.g. zur verfügung gestellt.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erläuterung!
Jetzt hat es auch der letzte Begriffsstutzige (nämlich ich) verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (25. Juni 2013)

Wieso der Römer eigentlich dicht ist, verstehe ich nicht. Der tut doch keinem was, ist neben dem Hauptweg, unbebaut und die Treckerspuren jetzt tiefer und nachhaltiger als jede Bremsspur...

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## taxifolia (25. Juni 2013)

Richtig, hoerman. 
Mit den anderen Waldbesitzern gibt es keinen Vertrag und das Fahren auf Trails ist NICHT verboten- beim Buddeln gibt es da zwei Meinungen

Verträge gelten immer zwischen den Vertragspartnern.
Kanalisiert wird also einzig und allein auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten- alle anderen sind Trittbrettfahrer, die so tun als hätten wir versprochen nirgends mehr zu fahren als auf den beiden Trails. Am hartnäckigsten hat sich diese Vorstellung bei Herrn Noltemeier festgesetzt und er plästert es in jeden Zeitungsartikel und wird die Relativität eines Vertrages seinen Lebtag nicht begreifen.
Wenn sich das ganze bewährt hat, kommen hoffentlich weitere Strecken hinzu. Die Region ist mit uns der Meinung, dass zwei Strecken zu wenig sind. 
Die anderen Waldis wollten aber noch nicht, obwohl es Pacht gibt. 

Alles ganz einfach


...Römer war so ein Prinzipiending von Nüsser: "Sie haben zwei Trails gekriegt und nicht drei" deshalb sollte der Römer raus. Ist mit Stämmen zugelegt und ordentlich vermackelt, hatte er auch angekündigt- schade.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

Meine Güte, da ist man mal ne Woche im Urlaub und dann ist es hier richtig spannend. 

Ich könnte jetzt fragen, ob euch nicht klar ist, dass ihr mit dem Ausschluss des Großteils der Biker von "eurer" Strecke euer eigenes Grab buddelt. Aber da die DF Meister im buddeln und frei von jeder Selbstreflektion sind, ist die Antwort hier den meisten bekannt.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass damit das Drama dann endlich bald ein Ende hat. Sorry aber eure Vereinsmeierei ist schlimmer als das was alle Flintenbürschlies zusammen angestellt haben.


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2013)

Dann fahr doch wieder nach Saalbach !!!!!!!!

Du hast es zwischen den Zeilen einfach nicht verstanden, schade. Taxi hatte es eigentlich gut beschrieben

Immerhin ist die Vereinsmeierei für dich ja gut genug, damit du den Ü30 fährst, und wenn es auch nur im Winter ist, wenn die Parks zu haben....

Ich weiß echt nicht, woher deine totale Missstimmung gegen die DF kommt. Kennst du überhaupt einen persönlich??

Beim DK hast du eine gute Gelegenheit dazu.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

Tja dumm nur das es auf den Schildern keine "Zwischenzeilen" geben wird. Alle Biker die diesen tollen Thread nicht lesen, bzw. Nicht im Forum aktiv sind, werden also wo anders fahren und ob das nur außerhalb der Landes Forsten sein wird wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Am DK hab ich leider was minimal wichtigeres vor...

Ich kenne einige DF, und mich nervt einfach diese mit der Zeit gewachsene Arroganz.

Im Winter ziehe ich inzwischen das GYM vor.

Aber bleibt euch treu... Volle Fahrt vorraus, nächster Halt ENDSTATION


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2013)

Die Schilder haben jetzt auch jeden abgehalten zu fahren, stimmt, hatte ich vergessen.

Dann lies hier doch einfach nicht mehr mit, Daniel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dann lies hier doch einfach nicht mehr mit, Daniel.



Sorry den Gefallen tue ich euch nicht... Willst du mir irgendwas damit sagen, das mein Name da steht?

Soll ich dir die passende Adresse dazu sagen oder soll ich anrufen wenn ich das nächste mal biken gehe?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tja dumm nur das es auf den Schildern keine "Zwischenzeilen" geben wird. Alle Biker die diesen tollen Thread nicht lesen, bzw. Nicht im Forum aktiv sind, werden also wo anders fahren und ob das *nur außerhalb der Landes Forsten sein wird wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.*



ich nicht, da es im bereich der landesforsten keine weiteren trails mehr gibt. 
und da du sie nicht bauen wirst, wird es dort auch keine ausser den beiden offiziellen geben.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

Bitte [email protected] - Du Prototyp des Besten überhaupt, Du graue Eminenz der Kommunikation und Empathie, Du Gott des Schönen, Klugen und Starken - führe die unwürdigen Deisterfreunde auf den nur Dir bekannten Pfad der Tugenden. Erlöse die eigentlich Unwürdigen und nimm ab nun ihre Huldigungen entgegen. Du hast Recht - die Unwürdigen erkannten ihre Fehler nicht! Aber jetzt geloben die Deisterfreunde Besserung und nur noch Deinen Ratschlägen zu folgen.
Alles soll werden wie früher (nur mit ein bisschen von Deinem [email protected] on top)! 

Bitte, bitte [email protected]


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry den Gefallen tue ich euch nicht... Willst du mir irgendwas damit sagen, das mein Name da steht?
> 
> Soll ich dir die passende Adresse dazu sagen oder soll ich anrufen wenn ich das nächste mal biken gehe?



Soll ich meine ganzen Antworten jetzt auch nochmal anpassen??

Ach nee. 

Wenn es dir hilft ruf doch an.

Und ein Gefallen für uns???  
Nur jeder der hier mitlist, wird sich inzwischen fragen, warum du einen Vereinsthread liest, wenn dir an dem Verein überhaupt nichts liegt???

Aber jedem das seine.

Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## momme (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry den Gefallen tue ich euch nicht...



Du  könntest uns aber mal den Gefallen tun und mitteilen, was Du denn  überhaupt möchtest. Denn jedes mal, wenn Du hier was schreibst, denke  ich: Was will der Daniel denn bloss? Wirklich jedes mal frage ich mich  was das Ziel Deiner Posts ist. Schreib doch bitte wirklich mal, was Du  möchtest.
Wenn Du übrigens bei den Deisterfreunden etwas ändern oder  bewirken möchtest, dann geht das am besten, wenn Du mit ihnen direkt  sprichst. Der Ursprung der Deisterfreunde liegt im echten Leben im Wald,  nicht im Internet. Du hast ja nun schon einige Einladungen bekommen und kannst auch gerne mal Termine vorschlagen.
Klar  kann es in so einer Gemeinschaft auch mal rasseln, und Leute gehen und  andere Leute kommen dazu. Aber Du kannst Dir kein echtes Bild davon  machen, wenn Du darüber nur im Internet liest. 
Und das kommt auch  nicht von ungefähr, dass sich da ca. 100 Leute in den Deisterfreunden  zusammen gefunden haben. Das sind auch keine 100 Volldeppen, die die  Welt hassen. Das sind eine Menge Leute, die es geschafft haben, dass im  Deister erstmal zwei bebaute Strecken entstehen. Da steckt richtig viel  Arbeit drin. Dass der bisherige Stand überhaupt möglich gewesen wäre,  hätte doch vor ein paar Jahren absolut niemand für möglich gehalten!

Nochmal  für alle: Die Deisterfreunde sind keine pösen Purchen. Mag sein, dass  das Image im Internet etwas schräg rüber kommt. Aber das ist eben das  Internet und nicht das Leben. Wenn Ihr Euch die Mühe macht, die  Deisterfreunde wirklich kennen zu lernen (was eigentlich im  mitmenschlichen Umgang Standard sein sollte), werdet Ihr vermutlich  neue, nette Bekannte finden.

Und dass hier auch mal böse Worte  fallen, kann ich mir damit erklären, dass sich da eben ein paar Leute  für die entstehenden Strecken den Hintern aufreissen, sich dann aber  hier (statt im Wald) anhören müssen, dass die Sprünge schlecht sind (was  gerne auch mal an der nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik liegt), dass die  Strecken nicht mehr naturbelassen sind (die Bebauung war ja nun mal das  Ziel des Projekts!), und noch einiges mehr. Auch diese Sachen werden im  Wald oder auf den Vereinssitzungen besprochen, dazu eignet sich das  Internet einfach nicht. 

Das musste mal raus. 
Manchmal ist dieses Internet auch eine Bestie.

Momme


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> bla bla bla



War das jetzt witzig? 

Bei dir fällt mir nix mehr ein...

    @Chris naja da in dem allgemeinen Thread ja nix mehr zum Bauen geschrieben werden durfte, war bzw. bin ich gezwungen es im DF e.V zu schreiben. Also weder frei noch willig. Sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.

   @momme Jeder der mich kennt, weiß, dass ich einer Diskussion sicher nicht aus dem Weg gehe, aber meine Freizeit plane ich sicher nicht nach dem Quatsch hier. Wenn es sich passt, trifft man sich im Deister, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Phil81 (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn du in Natur genauso eine Miesepeter und Schlechtmacher bist, bin ich glaub ich froh wenn ich dich nicht treffen muss.

Es gibt Berechtigte Kritik aber das was du hier machst ist einfach nur Inernetgeflame oder wie das heist. Ansonsten beteilige ich mich rund um die DF nicht im Internet das dürfen dann gerne andere machen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt fragen, ob euch nicht klar ist, dass ihr mit dem Ausschluss des Großteils der Biker von "eurer" Strecke euer eigenes Grab buddelt.



Wer sagt denn was wir jemanden ausschließen wollen ? Prinzipiell ist es ein "Vereinsgrundstück", Eigentum vom Verein.
Sowie es taxi schön beschrieben hat, würden wir uns immer über neue Mitglieder freuen.
Aber mal ehrlich. Wir investieren unsere Freizeit und körperliche Kraft um den Deister attraktiver zu machen. Wenn es unsere aktiven und passiven Mitglieder nicht gäben würde, dann gäbe es kein so schönen Spot im Deister. Von alleine baut sich keine Strecke. Also hat der Verein erstmalig Recht dort zu fahren. Jeder der den Verein unterstützen will, ihn bekannter und größer machen will, darf gerne eintreten. 5 ist wirklich nichts...
Also ich finde grundsätzlich schließen wir niemanden aus.
Wenn alles stressfrei abläuft bekommen wir eventuell mehr Strecken. Mehr schöne Spots die den Deister besser machen.
Momme hat da Recht. Es knallt manchmal, ist aber nicht zu vermeiden.
Und ohne uns 100, keine legalen Strecken!!!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> War das jetzt witzig?


Hmmm verstehe, es geht Dir darum witzig zu sein... 



[email protected] schrieb:


> @Chris naja da in dem allgemeinen Thread ja nix mehr zum Bauen geschrieben werden durfte, war bzw. bin ich gezwungen es im DF e.V zu schreiben. Also weder frei noch willig. Sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.



Nee, das hast du (mal wieder / wen wunderts) falsch verstanden: Dein Zwinger ist nicht hier. Du kannst Deine Zwangshandlungen woanders ausführen...



[email protected] schrieb:


> @momme Jeder der mich kennt, weiß, dass ich einer Diskussion sicher nicht aus dem Weg gehe, aber meine Freizeit plane ich sicher nicht nach dem Quatsch hier. Wenn es sich passt, trifft man sich im Deister, oder eben nicht.



Wahrhaft ein alter Recke aus den guten alten Zeiten des Radsports, er geht keiner Diskussion aus dem Weg -


----------



## momme (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @_momme_ Jeder der mich kennt, weiß, dass ich einer Diskussion sicher nicht aus dem Weg gehe, aber meine Freizeit plane ich sicher nicht nach dem Quatsch hier. Wenn es sich passt, trifft man sich im Deister, oder eben nicht.



Ja, genau das bringt es auf den Punkt: Dich kennt hier keiner! Und leider gehst Du meiner Aufforderung nach Aufklärung Deiner die Deisterfreunde betreffenden Interessen aus dem Weg. Das ist doch nicht so schwer hier mal zu schreiben, was Du genau von den Deisterfreunden willst, oder warum Du sie so bescheiden findest. Du textest doch sonst so gerne und viel zu diesem Thema. Vermutlich ist es einfach vergebene Mühe (ja, manchmal brauche ich etwas länger für eine Einsicht....), sich mit Dir zu beschäftigen. Du bist vermutlich ein selbstverliebter Troll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn du in Natur genauso eine Miesepeter und Schlechtmacher bist, bin ich glaub ich froh wenn ich dich nicht treffen muss.



Im wahren leben noch viel schlimmer... Gar unerträglich.

Wozu postet man, wenn man nur kurz persönlich beleidigen will?

  @tmf_superhero
Du schreibst ja viel wahres und die 5 im Monat sind mit Sicherheit in Ordnung, nur solange sich einige Köpfe des Vereins in der Öffentlichkeit, wozu auch das Forum gehört, total daneben benehmen und der Vorstand das einfach laufen lässt, werde ich das nicht unterstützen. Zudem ist die Trennung zwischen Vereinsbeitritt und IG ein Witz. Ändert das und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der beitreten würde. Im Grunde der Sache wollen wir alle das selbe, oder meint ihr ich habe einfach nur so Lust mich immer wieder dem Gepöbel auszusetzen?


----------



## Phil81 (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Im wahren leben noch viel schlimmer... Gar unerträglich.



Das dachte ich mir schon fast, aber schön das du das Bestätigst.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

momme schrieb:


> ... Das ist doch nicht so schwer hier mal zu schreiben, was Du genau von den Deisterfreunden willst, oder warum Du sie so bescheiden findest.



Ich ignoriere mal den 2. Teil...

Ich habe schon soooo oft geschrieben was ich merkwürdig finde, von daher sind die Vorwürfe einfach nicht korrekt aber um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.

1. Besprechung welche Art von Strecke gebaut werden soll auf einer Vereins Versammlung. Evtl. Kommt da keine FR Strecke raus? Diese Entscheidung wird dann  umgesetzt.

2. Direkte Stellungnahme der Verantwortlichen wenn Leute wie Caromaus und Trailhunter beliebig Leute anpöbeln. Will man solche Leute für sich sprechen lassen?

3. Keine Trennung von Vereinsbeitritt und IG. 

4. Transparenz

Ich denke das wären Grundlagen

   @jammerlappen Konversationen mit meinem 4 jährigen Patenkind sind deutlich interessanter. Sorry aber da muss schon bischen mehr kommen, damit es Spass macht.


----------



## wolfk (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Trennung zwischen Vereinsbeitritt und IG



Ein Punkt der mich auch schon lange wundert.
Die Erklärung ist aus Sicht der IG-Mitglieder sicher verständlich, hält aber m. E. aber Interessenten - so ging es mir zumindest - vom Eintitt ab.
Wer möchte schon gerne in einer "Zweiklassengesellschaft" mitmachen, wissend, das die Weichen hinter anderen Türen gestellt werden - man selbst nur das "Feigenblatt" ist?


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2013)

Nur hat die IG recht wenig mit dem Verein zu tun......


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

Ohhh Alter, was seid Ihr denn für M...ähhh Katzen? Ich darf nich in die IG, deswegen bin ich dann mal das Gepöbel? Sagt doch gleich, wenn ich Euch meinen Nick geben soll.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere mal den 2. Teil...
> 
> Ich habe schon soooo oft geschrieben was ich merkwürdig finde, von daher sind die Vorwürfe einfach nicht korrekt aber um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Nee ne? ich hab Dir Oberpöbler PNs geschrieben und Dich explizit gefragt, hab versucht ne Brücke zwischen Trailhunter / Caromaus und Dir zu bauen. Und jetzt kommste damit, dass wir Dir den 33. Forstweg harken sollen? Jetzt reisst mir endgültig der Geduldsfaden. Diese Nehmermentalität von solchen Selbstdarstellern wie Dir - die sich einfach nur schmarotzend durch die Gegend lavieren und rumnerven - kotzt mich dermaßen an, dass kann ich garnicht in Worte fassen. Du leistet N U L L und erdreistest Dich auch noch Bedingungen zu stellen?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ohhh Alter, was seid Ihr denn für Muschis? Ich darf nich in die IG, deswegen bin ich dann mal das Gepöbel? Sagt doch gleich, wenn ich Euch meinen Nick geben soll.



Manchmal muss man nichts machen außer warten 

Dies würde ich einfach mal als unkommentierte Erweiterung zu 2. aufnehmen.


----------



## wolfk (25. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ohhh Alter, was seid Ihr denn für Muschis? Ich darf nich in die IG, deswegen bin ich dann mal das Gepöbel? Sagt doch gleich, wenn ich Euch meinen Nick geben soll.



Danke für die Anrede.
Wo habe ich in den letzten Beiträgen gepöbelt?
Wenn dein Post typisch für Vereinsmitglieder sein sollte, verstehe ich die Probleme, die einige mit den Vereinsmitgliedern haben, schon besser.
Positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (25. Juni 2013)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Der Ton macht ja die Musik.....

Aber alle über einen Kamm scheren???? 

Nun aber genug für immer gelesen....


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Danke für die Anrede.
> Wo habe ich in den letzten Beiträgen gepöbelt?
> Wenn dein Post typisch für Vereinsmitglieder sein sollte, verstehe ich die Probleme, die einige mit den Vereinsmitgliedern haben, schon besser.
> Positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sieht aber anders aus.



Sorry, dass ich Dich in Sippenhaft genommen hab. 

Auch wenn ich des öfteren betonte 
N I C H T    S P R A C H R O H R   D E S   V E R E I N S   Z U    S E I N,  S O N D E R N   F Ü R    M I C H   Z U   S P R E C H E N. 

Aber es gibt eben genau diesen Bereich um - abgesehen davon, dass hier rumgepöbelt werden darf  - Vereinsbelange. 
Die IG war früher mal (=> die guten alten Zeiten) dafür da, dass darin geschrieben wird. Ich kenne übrigens niemanden, der sich im Wald zu erkennen gab und daraufhin in der IG abgelehnt wurde.


----------



## momme (25. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere mal den 2. Teil...
> 
> Ich habe schon soooo oft geschrieben was ich merkwürdig finde, von daher sind die Vorwürfe einfach nicht korrekt aber um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.
> 
> ...






Wieso seid Ihr denn so scharf darauf in die IG zu kommen? Die ist voll langweilig!
 @[email protected] :
Schade, dass Du den 2. Teil ignorierst. Vielleicht solltest Du das genau anders handhaben und Dich damit mal intensiv beschäftigen.

1. Ich war bei der Besprechung nicht anwesend, aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sollten Strecken entstehen, wie sie jetzt entstanden sind. Möglichst viele Bebauungen, die da auch mal stehen bleiben und nicht von Zeit zu Zeit von irgendwem wieder eingerissen werden. Ausserdem sind beide Strecken sehr vielfältig. Es gibt neben den Sprüngen immer mindestens einen schön zu fahrenden Chickenway. Und es wird auch immer Leute geben, denen auch das nicht gefällt. Aber das Feedback innerhalb der Deisterfreunde habe ich als durchaus positiv wahrgenommen.

2. Dieses Forum ist keine repräsentative Plattform der Deisterfreunde. Klar werden hier manchmal Sachen bekannt gegeben und Dinge erklärt. Aber wenn es um so was geht, was Du angesprochen hast, dann läuft das über andere Kanäle. Z.B. wurde sich zu dem Thema (wen wundert´s?) im Wald getroffen und dort besprochen. 

3. Du trittst dem Verein nicht bei, weil Du dann eventuell nicht gleich Mitglied der IG wirst? Das ist Dein maßgebliches Problem? Wow! Ich verrate Dir soviel: Die IG wird kaum genutzt. Mach doch den ersten Schritt, vielleicht folgt der nächste dann auch.

4. Der Verein gibt sich hier schon sehr transparent. 

Zusammengefasst klingen Deine vier Punkte und die damit verbundenen Forderungen, als solltest Du Vereinsmitglied werden. Oder andersherum: Du kannst als nicht Beteiligter nicht solche Sachen fordern, weil Du eben nichts damit zu tun hast. Eigentlich recht einfach, keine Ahnung warum Du da noch nicht drauf gekommen bist. 
Mittlerweile musst Du aber auch damit rechnen, dass der Verein Dich eventuell auch gar nicht haben will. Klingt arrogant, ist aber so nicht gemeint. Du hast hier nicht gerade die beste Werbung für Deine Vereinszugehörigkeit abgeliefert. Deine Umgangsform (das wirst Du sicherlich nicht nachvollziehen können) ist echt nicht die tollste. Das ist eben der Unterschied: Versuch die Deisterfreunde im Wald kennen zu lernen, nicht im Internet. Vielleicht sind die Deisterfreunde nicht so blöd wie Du denkst, vielleicht bist Du im Wald ganz anders als im Internet....

Ganz wichtig: Ich spreche nicht für den Verein! Das ist lediglich meine Sichtweise und meine Meinung!


----------



## wolfk (25. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich Dich in Sippenhaft genommen hab.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


>


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2013)

Tja dann bricht heut meine Welt zusammen... 

Der zweite Teil, den ich ignoriert habe, war Mist, da du mich nicht kennst, wie du vorher selber festgestellt hattest. Ich wollte mich allerdings mit dir unterhalten. Leider bleiben diese persönlichen Angriffe bei fast keinem hier aus. DAS wirft ein schlechtes Bild.

Mal im Ernst, erst wird gefragt was einen stört und dann darf man nicht sagen was es ist? Läuft das bei euch immer so? 

IG oder nicht ist doch vollkommen egal, nur wie Wolf schon schrieb wird dort in Klassen geteilt. Wenn dem nicht so ist kann man die IG ja öffnen. Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn was du schreibst. 

So Autofahrt rum, danke liebe DF 

Viel Spaß in eurem Deister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2013)

Ja ja


----------



## momme (26. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, erst wird gefragt was einen stört und dann darf man nicht sagen was es ist? Läuft das bei euch immer so?



Du hast doch geschrieben, was Dich stört und ich habe drauf geantwortet? Ist doch alles gut, oder? Wo habe ich Dir denn geschrieben, dass Du das nicht darfst?




[email protected] schrieb:


> Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn was du schreibst.



Soso! 
Deine Argumente haben mich schlußendlich dann doch überzeugt: Du bist für mich so lange ein selbstverliebter Troll, bis wir uns vielleicht mal persönlich begegnen. Mal schauen, ob Du dann ein anderes Bild erzeugen kannst.


----------



## major_tom (26. Juni 2013)

*lach* also ich find das nen Stück weit zu sehr analfixiert hier! ....aber so hat halt jeder sein problemchen


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön Daniel, das du jetzt die Streckenplanung übernehmen möchtest. So kann ich mich in meinem hohen Alter ein wenig zurücklehnen.
Das gibt mir auch die Möglichkeit mal wieder ein wenig mehr zu Biken. Sehr schön.

Achso, ich komm dann alle paar Wochen mal vorbei und pöbel bissel rum. Hach, das wird ein herrliches Leben.


Um in die IG zu kommen, muß man von ein paar Leuten eingeladen werden. Das bedeutet natürlich das man diese Leute kennt. Und sie müssen positiv für dich stimmen.
Aaaber jetzt kommt's. Wenn jemand gegen dich stimmt, frisst das eine positive Stimme auf. Und deswegen sehe ich gaaanz wenig Licht am Horizont für dich!
Und nochmal: Die IG hat NULL mit dem Verein zu tun, ABSOLUT NULL!


----------



## Madeba (26. Juni 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...Und nochmal: Die IG hat NULL mit dem Verein zu tun, ABSOLUT NULL!



und es soll sogar IG-Insassen geben, die nichtmal im Verein sind 

(und trotzdem gelegentlich etwas im e.V.-Thread posten )


----------



## Kacy (26. Juni 2013)

Was`n hier schon wieder los??!!

IHR habt Probleme... ICH bin gerade in Saalbach und es schüttet seit Tagen. Gestern bin ich in einem aufgeweichten Anlieger stecken geblieben und in meinen Schuhen wachsen irgendwelche Teichpflanzen!

Wenn es so weiter geht stürze ich mich noch einen Drop runter (was vermutlich mindestens in einem Polytrauma enden würde) 

Ansonsten kann man die Gegend hier nur empfehlen. Hier ist für alle Biker was dabei. 
Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine offene Vereinsfahrt machen. Alle "Streithähne" müssen sich ne Bude teilen und dann geht`s in die Löffelchen- Stellung...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Juni 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Und ohne uns 100, keine legalen Strecken!!!!!



Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ist der Ü30 denn aktuell legal zu befahren oder nicht? Ich bin da momentan nicht auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Phil81 (26. Juni 2013)

Nein bisher leider immer noch eine grauzone aber es tut sich was. Schau mal eine Seite vorher. Beschilderung usw.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Juni 2013)

Ja leider, bisher gibt es da noch nichts offizielles.

Gestern war ich mal wieder am Ü30. Ich muss sagen die Tables sind echt gut zerfurcht. Rinnen wo man gerne einfädeln kann.

Schön ist anders. Ich weiß der Ladies ist momentan auch wichtig. Aber könnte man eventuell 1-2h an den kommenden WEs ein paar Schaufeln Erde auf die Tables schmeißen. Durch den Regen klebt der Boden gut und die Sonne macht den Rest.


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2013)

Das ist unbedingt nötig!
Da es demnächst eine Begehung mit der Naturschutzbehörde geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Juni 2013)

Für die Naturschutzbehörde ist der Trail in einem Topzustand, da links und rechts das Grünzeug ohne Ende wuchert.
Nur zum Fahren ist es nicht optimal, das ist aber im Moment zweitrangig. Wenn wir jetzt reparieren, gibt's wieder neue unschöne Löcher.
Alle Kanten und Löcher sind schön gemacht und sehen gut aus.

Der nächste Bautermin am Ladies only wird wohl der 13.7. sein. Außerdem müssen noch die ganzen Schilder aufgestellt werden. Das ist auch noch ne Menge Arbeit.
Die Begehung heute deswegen war sehr gut. Die Landesforsten spendieren sogar die Schranke am Polenzweg und ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Sehr nett.
Dafür sollten wir Herrn Nüsser zum Grillen einladen.


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2013)

Als Update an alle:
Der Post Von Evel bezieht sich auf die Streckenbegehung mit Region und Landesforsten zwecks Beschilderung. Es müssen nach Vorgabe der Region ca 100 kleine Schilder entlang der Strecke aufgestellt werden, die den Verlauf absolut eindeutig kennzeichnen, Dazu gloße Schilder  mit den Trailrules.
Die Landesforsten helfen uns damit , das sie die Schleuse an der Überquerung Polenzweg kostenlos für uns bauen und uns bei der Beschaffung der 100 Holzpfähle helfen um einen günstigen Preis zu bekommen (Großhandel statt OBI).
Die Anträge für dei Ausnahmegenehmigung aus der Landschaftsschutzverordnung und der Förderantrag für die Beschilderung werden gerade von Taxi gestellt.
Es geht also kräftig voran.
Wenn dann die Ausnahmegenehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde erteilt und die Schilder aufgestellt wurden wird der (seit 12 Monaten fertig verhandelte Vertrag mit den NLF unterschrieben und der Ü30 ist legal und Die Deisterfreunde offiziell Pächter und Betreiber der Strecke.

Wenn der Bautrupp, der gerade auf Rekonvaleszenz (von dem ganzen Gezeter hier) in Saalbach ist zurück ist, werden wir alle Mitglieder zu Bauwochenenden am Ladies aufrufen, damit es dort auch vorangeht und sich alle Leute aktive mit Rat und Tat beteiligen können .
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juli 2013)

Hier mal aktuelles von der Bildungsreise, einmal mit Mutant aus Hamburg:





und einmal vor dem großen Regen


----------



## Spacetime (7. Juli 2013)

Ja bekomme kaum etwas mit, wenn ich den Helm auf habe 

Fahren fahren fahren....


----------



## Hannoveraner (9. Juli 2013)

Der Bericht ist heute in der Leine-Zeitung:


----------



## a-man (9. Juli 2013)

Extremsportvariante!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2013)

Zurück zum Wichtigen.
Die Bauarbeiten auf dem Ladies only gehen am Wochenende weiter.
Treffpunkt ist am Samstag und am Sonntag jeweils um 11 Uhr auf der Strecke. Wäre schön wenn mehr als 10 Leute kommen.


----------



## hülemüll (12. Juli 2013)

gibt's ne spätschicht? ab 14/15h?


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juli 2013)

Keine Angst, so schnell verdrücken wir uns nicht, Spätschicht wäre mit Kopflampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2013)

deisteranzeiger 11/07/13


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juli 2013)

Am Ladies only hat heute jemand ein paar Steine aus der Strecke gepuhlt. Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, das eigenständige Basteleien ohne Absprache unterbleiben müssen.

Im übrigen waren am Samstag 8 Leute anwesend. Davon waren 2 aus Wolfsburg, die den ganzen Tag geschaufelt haben. Später kamen noch 2 Leute aus Kiel vorbei, die 1 Stunde geholfen haben.
Sonntag warens auch zuerst 8, von denen Einer aus Hamburg und Einer aus Osnabrück waren. 2 Stunden später kamen noch eine handvoll Leute dazu.
Das wars.
Ich will hier keine Kritik üben, oder Vereinsmitglieder zum Arbeiten überreden.
Aber für eine lokale Bikeszene, die aus mehreren hundert Leuten besteht, find ich's einfach nur beschämend.

Vielleicht hab ich aber einfach nur Vorurteile, wer weiß.


Nächstes Wochenende wird jedenfalls auf allen Trails im Deister gebaut! Dann bleiben euch leider nur noch die Forststraßen zum Ausweichen. Sorry!


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Juli 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Ladies only hat heute jemand ein paar Steine aus der Strecke gepuhlt. Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, das eigenständige Basteleien ohne Absprache unterbleiben müssen.
> 
> Im übrigen waren am Samstag 8 Leute anwesend. Davon waren 2 aus Wolfsburg, die den ganzen Tag geschaufelt haben. Später kamen noch 2 Leute aus Kiel vorbei, die 1 Stunde geholfen haben.
> Sonntag warens auch zuerst 8, von denen Einer aus Hamburg und Einer aus Osnabrück waren. 2 Stunden später kamen noch eine handvoll Leute dazu.
> ...


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Die Zulassung und Freigabe des Ü30 geht in die Zielgerade!
Die Region hat sich bei mir gemeldet bei denen geht es mit den ganzen Formalitäten weiter.
Olli hat den Ausnahmeantrag wg Landschaftsschutzgebiet gestellt. Herr Nüsser hat si bei mir gemledet und mir ein Angebot der Großhändlers der NLF für den Kauf von 120! Pfählen für die Beschilderung des Ü 30 geschickt.

Ich möchte an dieser Stell alle Vereinsmitglieder bitten sich an den Bauarbeiten des Ladies Only zu beteiligen. Aus 2 Gründen.
!. es geht schneller voran
2. Es können die Ideen aller, auch der Tourenfahrer eingebracht werden

Ideenumsetzung findet mit der Schaufel in der Hand auf der Strecke statt und nicht im Chat, dann wird jedem zugehört und es gibt eine sehr entspannte Umsetzung aller Anregungen.
Bitte die nächsten Wochenenden kommt zahlreich.
Zum Aufstellen der 120 Schilderpfähle und zum Schickmachen des Ü30 zur Einweihung brauchen wir dann auch noch einmal viele viele helfende Hände
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (15. Juli 2013)

Ihr Lieben - ich bin arbeitstechnisch (Urlaubsvertretung und so) zur Zeit überlastet und halte mich deshalb mal komplett raus. 
Vielleicht kurzfristig, ist aber nicht versprochen.


----------



## Baaschti (15. Juli 2013)

Mir hat das Buddeln am Samstag echt Laune gemacht  bin nächstes Wochenende definitiv wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal über die deisterfreun.de in der hannoRad (2/2013), dem Mitteilungsblatt des hannoverschen ADFC geschrieben. Habe also noch wunde Finger! http://www.adfc-hannover.de/wp-content/files/HannoRad_02_2013_Internet.pdf


----------



## wolfk (15. Juli 2013)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Ich habe mal über die deisterfreun.de in der hannoRad (2/2013), dem Mitteilungsblatt des hannoverschen ADFC geschrieben. Habe also noch wunde Finger! http://www.adfc-hannover.de/wp-content/files/HannoRad_02_2013_Internet.pdf


----------



## Heigoo1 (16. Juli 2013)

Wie lange ist da abends immer jemand da. Ich muss immer bis 17uhr arbeiten. Also ich wäre frühestens ca ab halb sieben Abends da oben zum helfen. 
Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden geht es auch nicht. Also bleibt nur das nach dem Feierabend. 
Wo ist denn der Trail am annaturm? 
Bin neu und weiß nicht wo der Trail ist


----------



## wichtigisimwald (16. Juli 2013)

Der Trail ist ca. 10-20m entfernt vom Turm und geht vom Kammweg ab.

Ich behaupte, den kann man nicht verfehlen! 

Ob abends noch gebuddelt wird, wenn die Leude um 11:00h anfangen, darf bezweifelt werden.

Vielleicht schickt dir ja einer der Bauarbeiter seine Nummer per PN, dann kannste mal anrufen und nachfragen, ob noch jemand da ist!


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Juli 2013)

Also bis 17.00 Uhr sind wir selten da. Aber bei den momentanen Sommerabenden weiß man ja nie.


----------



## neubike (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
sollten Schaufeln oder andere Gerätschaften zum Bauen mitgebracht werden? Als Stadtmensch habe ich sowas nämlich nicht und würde dann vorher ggf. Familie Hornbach besuchen


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. Juli 2013)

Werkzeug ist genug vorhanden. Nur im utopischen Fall das wir die 20er Marke knacken gibts Zwangspausen.

Letztes mal gabs noch Kuchen


----------



## Baaschti (17. Juli 2013)

Ne zweite Spitzhacke wäre toll


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Juli 2013)

Etwas Ersatzwerkzeug hab ich noch zuhause. Aber mehr als 20 Leute werden es wohl eher nicht.
Werktags wird nicht gebuddelt. Mir reichen 2 Tage in der Woche. Dreht lieber ne Runde mit dem Rad. Es wird sich mit den Bauarbeiten aber noch ein paar Wochen hinziehen, da wir ja auch noch die BMX-Bahn als Übungsparcours chic machen müssen.
Das Schilder aufstellen wird auch noch lustig.

Am Samstag und Sonntag geht's weiter. Da ich aber Nachtschicht hab und bissel pennen muß, ist Arbeitsbeginn erst um 13 Uhr. Ihr könnt euch ja vorher warmfahren.


----------



## BrutalHomer (18. Juli 2013)

Meinst die bmx bahn in misburg? Wie is das da eigentlich kann ich da auch mal mit meinem enduro ht fahren oder gibts dann böse anschiss wegen dh Reifen? Wollt nur aus Respekt mal vorher fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Juli 2013)

Bmx Bahn nach dem Ladies. In der Nähe der Wasserräder liegt eine alte Strecke mit dicken Sprüngen. Aber auch kleinere Sprünge sind dabei. Ich schätze mal jeder der mit DH Reifen auf eine BMX Bahn kommt der muss mit bösen mahnenden Worten rechnen.


----------



## BrutalHomer (18. Juli 2013)

Achso dachte ihr macht die in misburg jetzt auch nee bevor ich da mit meinem Panzer angerollt komme Frage ich lieber...geht ums Prinzip


----------



## Spacetime (18. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29902

Der Chef ist nach seiner Erstbefahrung mit dem Trail zufrieden... 
Der Kameramann durfte filmen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Juli 2013)

Verrückt ihr Beiden...

Saugeiler Tag heute.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr gebaut?


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Juli 2013)

Ne, heute nur mal fahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2013)

Ahhh so! Das dürft Ihr natürlich ohne Bescheid zu sagen


----------



## fabiansen (20. Juli 2013)

super geil, was auf dem ladies passiert ist und gerade noch passiert, eine perle der trailbaukunst, großes kino, so geht tennis!
mehr davon!


----------



## Kacy (21. Juli 2013)

Das war doch ein erfolgreiches Buddelwochenende, oder?!

Bin selbst nicht so oft dabei, aber heute kamen wieder einige dazu, die zum ersten Mal da waren  

Ach ja, und vielen Dank an Fa. Steding für Kartoffelsalat und Buletten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EpischeEnte (21. Juli 2013)

Was soll den bei der BMX Bahn gebaut werden?


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2013)

Die Beteiligung am Wochenende war ja echt mal gut. Auch von außerhalb waren wieder Leute dabei.
Super von allen, die Fliegen und Hitze getrotzt haben.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juli 2013)

War ein tolles Wochenende...

Ich schließe mich dem Dank von Kacy an. Besten DANK!! an die Verpflegung von Fa. Steding.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Juli 2013)

Am Wochenende geht das fröhliche Basteln weiter.
Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Juli 2013)

Hat sich einer mal die Sprünge unter der Woche angeguckt ?

Sind die wegen dem gestrigen Regen ein wenig zusammengesackt oder sind die immer noch Staubtrocken ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juli 2013)

Pupstrocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baaschti (27. Juli 2013)

War geil heute das Buddeln  Bombenstimmung


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2013)

Jungs seit beim den Sprüngen etwas vorsichtig, die Anflugrouten auf Langenhagen sind verändert worden, eine davon geht jetzt genau über den Deister. Nicht das euch sowas passiert:


----------



## Kacy (28. Juli 2013)

Baaschti schrieb:


> War geil heute das Buddeln  Bombenstimmung



Wahnsinn- solche Hagelkörner bzw. -bälle habe ich lange nicht gesehen!

Gut das wir Biker immer nen Helm dabei haben...


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Juli 2013)

Der Comic ist sehr geil Schappi, aber ich glaube bei dem letzten Double könnte das Realität werden.
Vor dem langen Anlieger und dem Sprung davor liegt etwas Holz. Bitte liegen lassen, die Bauten müssen erst trocknen.

Nächste Woche machen wir am Samstag noch etwas Totholz in die Landung. Alle die heute da waren wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. August 2013)

Am Wochenende geht das Schaufeln weiter.
Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## fabiansen (4. August 2013)

Geilster Tagt heute, danke an alle die mitgemacht haben, ihr Helden der Arbeit, der Deister ist immer ne Reise wert! So viel geile Airtime auf so kurzer Strecke, der Hammer!


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. August 2013)

Huuuui. 
Echt gelungen heute, und endlich ist unser Aussichtspunkt fertig. 
Jetzt gehts an die Schonung! 
Da kann dann auch wieder jeder mitbuddeln


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2013)

supergeil!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2013)

Haha wie geil ihr seid!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (5. August 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder! Dieser herrliche Hintergrund!


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. August 2013)

Geiles Wochenende....
Sonnenbrand und eine perfekte Aussicht auf Hannover was will man mehr.


----------



## schappi (5. August 2013)

Super Bilder! Geiler Double

wo habt ihr bloß die ganze Erde her?
Habt ihr mal einen Zollstock drangehalten vonwegen der 1,5 Meter Grenze?

Die Freigabe macht auch weitere Fortschritte.
Ich habe von Herrn Nüsser eine weiteren Kostenvoranschlag für die Zusatzschilder 5 Stück an den Großen Deisterkarten an Nienstädter Pass Anna turm Waldkater und dergleichen bekommen. Auf den Zusatztafeln soll dann auf Ü30 und Ladies Only hingewiesen werden um im Bereich der NLF die Biker auf die beiden Trails zu kanalisieren. Der diesjährige Vereinsbeitrag aller Mitglieder wird nur für die Streckenbeschilderung Pacht und Versicherung draufgehen.
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe wird das nur eine reine Formsache sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. August 2013)

Maximal 1,4m. Alles beachtet.
Die Region sollte aber für die Schilder und das Holz Geld auspacken. Wir brauchen das Geld für Wichtigeres!


----------



## matzinski (6. August 2013)

... spart ihr schon hierfür ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mini-Bagger-La-Sauterelle-mit-Schaufel-AL03-/161076035815?pt=Baumaschinen_fahrzeuge&hash=item2580e140e7


----------



## jammerlappen (6. August 2013)

...und führe uns nicht in Versuchung...


----------



## schappi (6. August 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Maximal 1,4m. Alles beachtet.
> Die Region sollte aber für die Schilder und das Holz Geld auspacken. Wir brauchen das Geld für Wichtigeres!



Hoohh, Brauner ganz Ruhig
Taxi hat den Förderantrag für die Bezuschussung der Ausschilderung im Rahmen des Naherholungsprograms schon gestellt


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. August 2013)

Bitte dran denken.
Samstag und Sonntag ist wieder fleißiges Schaufeln angesagt.
Jeweils um 12 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. August 2013)

@ Homer: kannst Du am Wochenende mal Deinen Hund beim Buddeln vorbeibringen. Vielleicht hat der ja ähnliche Talente:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. August 2013)




----------



## tmf_superhero (9. August 2013)

Wirklich happy schaut der ja nicht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. August 2013)

Falls wir immer noch nicht mit dem Auto in den Wald dürfen, kann ich erst bei der BMX Bahn zu euch stoßen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2013)

War schön, mal wieder im Wald zu sein, wenn auch zu Fuß. Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit, wenn ich ohne Reue wieder fahren kann. Diejenigen ohne Facebook, die es interessiert was ich so ohne Fahrrad treibe, können ja gern mal hier gucken


----------



## So-wo (11. August 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> War schön, mal wieder im Wald zu sein, wenn auch zu Fuß. Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit, wenn ich ohne Reue wieder fahren kann. Diejenigen ohne Facebook, die es interessiert was ich so ohne Fahrrad treibe, können ja gern mal hier gucken



Deine Bilder kenne ich ..richtig geil 
Aber warum fährst du gerade nicht mehr


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2013)

Alte Kreuzband und Meniskus Geschichte. Radfahren mit Druck rächt sich am nächsten Tag 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (14. August 2013)

Nicht vergessen!
Samstag und Sonntag werden ab 12 wieder Steine geschleppt.


----------



## Spacetime (17. August 2013)

Leute der Trail ist ein Traum! Danke!


----------



## peterbe (18. August 2013)

Auch von unserer hamburger Fünfergruppe, die heute eure Trailkunst befahren durfte, ein großes Lob aund viel Respekt an euch Traibauer. Ladies macht Spaß und der neue Waltteil deutet auf Großes und der Ü30: ohne Worte. Lasste uch nicht unterkriegen, Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## Phil81 (18. August 2013)

Buddeln fällt heute aus


----------



## EpischeEnte (18. August 2013)

Huh man gut das ich nicht los gefahren bin ;D


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. August 2013)

Alles klar.

Das untere Waldstück ist echt super geworden, auch wenn nicht viel gebaut worden ist. Hat es doch ziemlich knifflige Stellen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. August 2013)

Am Samstag und Sonntag ist wieder bauen von 12-16 Uhr angesagt. Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme.
Der Trail ist fast fertig und ich würde gerne das Ganze langsam mal zum Abschluß bringen.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (29. August 2013)

Danke Jungs, ich reihe mich mal ein in die Ladys Lobhudeleien! Ich bin verliebt!!! Und selbst die Stelle bei der ich beim Mitbuddeln gedacht hab die fahre ich selbst NIEEE im Leben, ein Traum! 

Muss noch nen Hundesitter organisieren, dann helfe ich gern am We wieder mit ;-)


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2013)

Dieses Wochenende wird nicht gearbeitet. Ich brauch Regeneration!
Letztens hab ich von der gelben Erde geträumt, ich hatte aber schon das Gefühl lebendig begraben zu sein.
Ich schreib hier wenn's weitergeht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. August 2013)

Du bist schon zu lange im Wald gewesen 
geh bloß Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2013)

Solange auf dem Ladies only noch keine Beschilderung steht, bitte ich dringendst darum auf der Strecke vorsichtig zu fahren.
Wenn dort ein Fußgänger umgemackelt wird, ist das gesamte Projekt gefährdet. Macht also bitte langsam.

Tauchen dort irgendwelche Absperrungen auf, Flatterband usw., dann bitte Alles hängen lassen. Das ist für die Wanderer.


----------



## Big Lutz (30. August 2013)

Und da sind viele Wanderer unterwegs. Hätte heute mittag auch fast welche umgemacht. Und Stöckchenleger waren auch schon da. Vor einem kleinen Sprung und auf dem oberen Steinfeld lagen kleine Bäume. Also bisschen aufpassen.


----------



## ellma (31. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, ich reihe mich mal ein in die Ladys Lobhudeleien! Ich bin verliebt!!! Und selbst die Stelle bei der ich beim Mitbuddeln gedacht hab die fahre ich selbst NIEEE im Leben, ein Traum!
> 
> Muss noch nen Hundesitter organisieren, dann helfe ich gern am We wieder mit ;-)




Na klar, ab JETZT werden bestimmt viele helfen wollen 

Viele Grüße an alle, die regelmäßig mitgemacht haben! 

ella


----------



## schappi (31. August 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Solange auf dem Ladies only noch keine Beschilderung steht, bitte ich dringendst darum auf der Strecke vorsichtig zu fahren.
> Wenn dort ein Fußgänger umgemackelt wird, ist das gesamte Projekt gefährdet. Macht also bitte langsam.
> 
> Tauchen dort irgendwelche Absperrungen auf, Flatterband usw., dann bitte Alles hängen lassen. Das ist für die Wanderer.



Evel. Roudy und Taxi,
ich habe von herrn Nüsser eine e-mail bekommen, in der er uns bittet wg der Fussgänger und den Gefahren schon jetzt so schnell wie möglich am Ladies Only Schlider" Fussgänger verboten" oben und unten und an Kreuzungen aufzustellen.
Könnt ihr das in die Hand nehmen?

Seid bitte vorsichtig beim Befahren!
Der Trail scheint die neueste Attraktion für Gaffer zu sein.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Evel. Roudy und Taxi,
> ich habe von herrn Nüsser eine e-mail bekommen, in der er uns bittet wg der Fussgänger und den Gefahren schon jetzt so schnell wie möglich am Ladies Only Schlider" Fussgänger verboten" oben und unten und an Kreuzungen aufzustellen.
> Könnt ihr das in die Hand nehmen?
> 
> ...



Ich drucke im Büro mal welche und laminiere die ein, falls es recht ist.
Können wir die erstmal an die Bäume binden?

PS: Mein erster Post seit ca. 8 Wochen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. September 2013)

Gute Idee.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. September 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich drucke im Büro mal welche und laminiere die ein, falls es recht ist.
> Können wir die erstmal an die Bäume binden?
> 
> PS: Mein erster Post seit ca. 8 Wochen.



können wir ja dinstag auf der feierabend runde machen


----------



## mh320i (2. September 2013)

Du lebst noch? Hab dich glaube ich seit letztem Jahr nicht gesehen....


----------



## firefighter76 (2. September 2013)

kann ich ja nix für wenn  du nicht im deister fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (2. September 2013)

Ware ja gestern nur gute 6 std, tschuldige...


----------



## Baaschti (6. September 2013)

Ist morgen buddeln?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. September 2013)

nein, geht erst im oktober weiter.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. September 2013)

Eine Bitte:

Wir haben Dienstag Abend auf Wunsch unserer Vertragspartner Hinweisschilder "ACHTUNG Mountainbike Strecke - Betreten verboten" aufgehängt.
4 x auf dem Ladies [oben, am 180° Anlieger, am Panorama-Double, unten]
2 x auf der BMX Bahn [oben + unten]

Habt bitte ein Auge drauf, ob die noch da sind oder erneuert werden müssen und ob an weiteren Stellen Fussgänger die Strecke betreten können und gewarnt werden sollten.

Bitte laßt euren Müll NIE im Wald liegen. Wir haben Dienstag erstmal Müll und Pfandflaschen aufgesammelt


----------



## njoerd (6. September 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Bitte laßt euren Müll NIE im Wald liegen. Wir haben Dienstag erstmal Müll und Pfandflaschen aufgesammelt *




Ich will das direkt noch mal hervorben!


----------



## tom de la zett (6. September 2013)

Kann mich mal einer aufschlauen? Bmx Bahn? Ist das nach dem Ladies rechts und in der nächsten Rechtskurve links rein?
Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (6. September 2013)

Nein. Wenn Du am Ende vom Ladies runter Richtung Wasserräder fährst und an dem kleinen Teich den Transfer nach links oben nimmst, kommst du auf einen weiteren Forstweg. Diesen fährst Du noch 100-200 Meter runter und dann kommt auf der rechten Seite der Einstieg zur BMX-Bahn. Das ist nur ein kleines Areal; der Rest der beiden Vereinsstrecken, der noch bebaut werden muss.


----------



## tom de la zett (7. September 2013)

Ja, ich erinnere mich. Also links, links, rechts , rechts.


Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Kann mich mal einer aufschlauen? Bmx Bahn? Ist das nach dem Ladies rechts und in der nächsten Rechtskurve links rein?
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.


 
Das Ding lief seinerzeit unter "Bombenkrater", endete an der Schutzhütte der Wasserräder und ist/wird nicht Teil der Strecke!


----------



## schappi (23. September 2013)

Leute
schaut mal in der IG rein, es gibt da ein neues Thema
__________________


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. September 2013)

So, die Bastelpause ist vorbei. Am Wochenende gehen die Arbeiten an der BMX-Bahn weiter. 
Diese befindet sich unterhalb der Wasserräder. Ein etwas größerer Dirt steht schon, deswegen kann man die Strecke ganz gut von der Forststraße sehen. Falls jemand nich weiß, wo sich die Strecke befindet.

Treffpunkt ist Samstag und Sonntag um 12 Uhr.

Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme, damit die Sprünge vorm ersten Schnee fertig werden.
Es wird 3 direkt nebeneinander liegende Lines mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben, damit für jeden was dabei ist.


----------



## schappi (26. September 2013)

Ich schließe mich dem Aufruf von Evel an.
Leute, untersrtützt den Bautrupp wo ihr nur könnt, die sind schon den ganzen Sommer mit einer kerntruppe von nur 10 Leute an puckeln.
Also:
Viele Hände sind der Arbeit frühes Ende

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. September 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46HJbbIWlA#t=40

ein sehr lehrreiches Video zum Thema: Schilder und ordnungsgemäße Streckenführung. Wobei man eigentlich einen Trackwalk machen sollte bevor man da runterballert.


----------



## Madeba (30. September 2013)

gefällt mir, wie die Lemminge 

da hat der Bautrupp Humor bewiesen und ganze Arbeit geleistet. Jede Wette, das der Trailbauer und der Inhaber der örtlichen Bikewerkstatt Kumpels sind.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß ja, dass das hier kein Wunschkonzert ist, aber irgendwie würd ich mir trotzdem wünschen mit Euch mehr sowas zu machen. Moppeds und Autos einfach durch Bier und Grillen ersetzen und los! Wobei, vielleicht hätte die Lycrafraktion ja Bock den König auf so nem Gespann zu ziehen? Muss ja nich gleich über nen 10m Double sein


----------



## wurschti (2. Oktober 2013)

hy Leute, kann mir einer sagen wie ich am dümmsten zum ü30 komme? ich war da einmal, aber da bin ich mit dem Zug hin und dann von barsinghausen aus glaub ich los geeiert, aber jetzt würde ich ganz gern mit dem auto hin, wo kann man sich denn da besten hinstellen? 
beste grüsse olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurschti (2. Oktober 2013)

würde mich auch freun wenn irgendjemand mitfahren würde


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey Wurschti, es ist ganz einfach. 
Du parkst am Waldkater. Dann fährst Du erstmal Richtung Süden und biegst an der zweiten Kreuzung rechts ab. An der nächsten Kreuzung dann links Richtung "Wasserräder" und nach etwa 200m rechts in den Wald. Wenn Du Samstag oder Sonntag ab 12h dorthin kommst, wirst Du auch schnell Anschluss finden!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2013)

Friede 

         @wurschti
Ü30 parkst du am besten am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass. Von dort aus ist es am einfachsten, die Straße Richtung Barsinghausen runter zu fahren. Auf der rechten Seite beginnt der spaßige Teil des Ü30. Den Einstieg kannst du nicht übersehen. Der Trail fängt noch etwas weiter oben an, allerdings ist der Einstieg schwerer zu finden.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja *vor die Stirn klatsch*, [email protected] hat natürlich recht


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
gute Nachrichten von der Region Hannover,

Die Unterenaturschutzbehörde hat dem Vernehmen nach die Ausnahmegenemigung für die Trails erteilt, ich sollte in den nächsten Tagen Post mit etwas Schriftlichem bekommen.
 Ich hatte einen Anruf von der Region der Abteilung für Naherholung mit der Anfrage ob wir es schaffen, den Ü30 noch bis Ende Oktober offiziell zu eröffnen.
Dazu muss natürlich erstmal die Genemigung auf ausnahme von Landschaftsschutzgebiet  des Umweltschutzes da sein, dann können wir den Vertrag mit der NLF (der fertig verhandelt ist) unterschreiben, und dann müssen noch ca 50 Schilder ( die erstmal gekauft werden müssen) aufgestellt werden.
Dann solle es eine große Eröffnung des Trails mit Region Hannover und Presse geben, auf einmal soll alles sehr schnell gehen.
wir prüfen jetzt mal ob das alles klappt, den es ist eine menge Arbeit und viele Schritte.
Am 13. 10 sind auch 4 Studenten der Uni Hamburg da um eine Studienarbeit zu beginnen in der ein Sicherheits und Rettungskonzept für die beiden Trails erarbeitet wird. Insbesonderfür den Ladies only wichtig. Ich habe gestren mit dem King of the Hill telefoniert, der lag auf dem Sofa und kühlte seine Knochen nachdem er auf dem Ladies eine Bruchlandung mit kollabiertem Vorderrad hingelegt hatte.
Von hier aus gute Besserung and seine Majestät

Jetzt soll alles sehr schnell gehen. wir prüfen gerade ob wir das wirklich hinbekommen bis Ende Oktober anfang November, auf jeden fall brauchen wir viele helfender Hände dafür Ü30 Schick machen und 50 Schilder pflanzen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## NightWing77 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ende Oktober... !? Quasi schon Winter.

Ich weiß das viele von Euch im Winter auch fahren aber der größte Teil halt nicht oder nur sehr wenige. 
Da die Strecken auch als Lenkung dazu dienen sollen die Fahrer auf diese beiden Strecken zu kanallisieren ( im Bereich der NLF ) ist meiner Meinung nach ein repräsentatives Ergebnis in den Wintermonaten nur bedingt möglich.

Viel wichtiger aber... Verschenken wir evtl. nicht diese 2 Monate?? 
Wie schon gesagt da kaum wer fährt. Und der Winter hört ja am 01.01.2014 nicht auf, da werden nochmal drei Monate verschenkt.

Wäre es nicht besser das erst im April zu machen wenn es langsam wieder schön wird. Ab da an dann volle zwei Jahre zum testen und 2 Jahre die wir haben um auf andere Fahrer einzuwirken. Denn am Ende soll ja ein Erfolg stehen mit der darauf bauenden Aussicht noch mehr Strecken zu kriegen.

Wäre doch schön: April, die Sonne scheint, das erste Grün kommt raus, es ist trocken, das Fersehen kommt auch ( irgendwer erwähnte mal was davon ) wir machen Eröffnung und danach wenn wir mit Radfahren durch sind erstmal nettes Grilling oder sonst irgendwas.

Wie schon gesagt kein Muss
nur ne Idee von mir.


----------



## wurschti (2. Oktober 2013)

@[email protected] 
ahhhhhh okkk, das müsste ich finden! dank dir;-) war auch schon leicht verwirrt, wegen waldkater und so, hahaha


----------



## wurschti (2. Oktober 2013)

@jammerlappen
dank dir das d mich zum waldkater schicken wolltest, hahahahha
nein spass, ich werd das jetzt bestimmt finden, glaub ich
wie viele leute seit ihr denn immer so? 
grüße


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich dich ja zur aktuellen Baustelle lotsen   wobei ich darauf spekuliert hab, dass das aufgeklärt wird. Aber wenn jetzt wieder am ü30 geschafft wird, passt das so ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2013)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ende Oktober... !? Quasi schon Winter.
> 
> Ich weiß das viele von Euch im Winter auch fahren aber der größte Teil halt nicht oder nur sehr wenige.
> Da die Strecken auch als Lenkung dazu dienen sollen die Fahrer auf diese beiden Strecken zu kanallisieren ( im Bereich der NLF ) ist meiner Meinung nach ein repräsentatives Ergebnis in den Wintermonaten nur bedingt möglich.
> ...



Das Gentlemenagreement ist , das die 2 Jahre Testphase erst nach Einweihung des Ladies beginnt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2013)

wenn jetzt wieder auf dem ü30 gebaut wird, wird ja die frequentierung vom ladies extrem zunehmen .


----------



## Madeba (2. Oktober 2013)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> ... Verschenken wir evtl. nicht diese 2 Monate??
> Wie schon gesagt da kaum wer fährt. Und der Winter hört ja am 01.01.2014 nicht auf, da werden nochmal drei Monate verschenkt.
> 
> ....



zwei Jahre sind zwei Jahre. Egal, wann Du anfängst zu zählen, es werden immer zwei Winter dabei sein.

Andererseits: wenn die Testphase erst im nächsten April startet, gewinnt Ihr noch den 29.02.2016 dazu. So gesehen hast Du natürlich Recht


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Oktober 2013)

Man gut das der 29.02.2016 ein Montag ist.

Da werde ich bestimmt Arbeiten


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Oktober 2013)

Am Wochenende darf wieder an der BMX-Bahn ein wenig geholfen werden.
Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Oktober 2013)

Tach zusammen,

falls jemand demnächst an der BMX Bahn sein sollte, kann jemand nach grünen Handschuhen Ausschau halten.
Falls der diese findet, kann er diese bitte an den Dirtkicker legen?
Habe die wohl am Sonntag nach dem Arbeiten vergessen mitzunehmen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitbiker!
Am Wochenende darf am Samstag und Sonntag wieder ab 12 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn geschaufelt werden.

Allerdings hab ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr mit 5-6 Leuten die Arbeit für 500-600 zu machen.
Und die Leute, die dort jedes Wochenende stehen und arbeiten, haben so langsam auch die Faxen dicke.

Deswegen gibt's jetzt eine kleine Warnung. Obwohl wir jetzt fast fertig sind, schrecke ich nicht davor zurück, das Ganze komplett hinzuschmeißen. Ich mache dann einfach das, was ihr die ganze Zeit macht, biken.
Ich hätte dann auch genügend Zeit um in einen der vielen Bikeparks zu fahren.
Allerdings würde ich dann auch nie wieder für irgendeine Aktion, die mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat, zur Verfügung stehen.

Was dann aus den Strecken und Sprüngen wird weiß ich nicht, wäre mir allerdings auch egal. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der sich den ganzen Mist antut. Zweifel kommen aber auf bei mir.

Eventuell überdenken einige Leute nochmal ihre Einstellung und fahren nicht an der Baustelle vorbei, sondern helfen auch mal 2 Stunden.

Also, übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Deisterfreunde,
 was Evel schreibt steht für sich alleine und für den Frust der Handvoll Leute die für die anderen 110 Mitglieder schuften, wenn dann jedes Wochenende Dutzende Biker an ihnen vorbeibrettern ohn mal eine Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen, ist das absolut bitter für das Gemeinschaftsgefühl und die Motivation das Bautrupps.
Also bitte, Arbeits- statt Bikeklamotten und in den Endspurt. Helft dam Bautrupp.
Die nächste Aktion für die wir die Hoilfe vieler Deisterfreun.de brauchen ist das Aufstellen der Schilder. Hierzu müssen über 50 Pfosten mit Schildern aufgestellt werden.

Ich bin übrigens am Sonntag mit 4 Studenten der Hochschule für angewandte Wissenschaften auf Ü30 und Ladies , die werden ein Sicherheits- und Rettungskonzept für die beiden Trails erarbeiten.

Gruß Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (10. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

da schappi im befreundeten Ausland weilt, hat die Madam der Region mal mit mir telefoniert:

Wie schappiu schon schrieb, plötzlich ultra eilig mit der Freigabe der Strecken und möchte schon für Oktober die Freigabe erreichen.
Wie ihr wisst, müssen aber beide Strecken kartografiert und die Hindernisse fotografiert werden- das macht die Region und jetzt auch angeblich schnell, beim Ü30 ist ein Jahr daraus geworden.

Der "Ladies" kann wohl nicht im Oktober freigegeben werden kann, weil ohne Dokumentation auch kein Antrag von mir gestellt werden kann.
Es fehlen noch die Schilder, die wir aufzustellen haben, und voraussichtlich von der Region bezahlt, mindestens aber gefördert werden ( ca. 5.000  Gesamtkosten ). Außerdem ist der Ladies auch nicht fertig (BMX Bahn)

Vielleicht kriegen wir es also hin, wenigstens den Ü 30 in diesem Monat freizugeben.

Es wäre schön, wenn sich gerade jetzt viele beim Budddeln beteiligen würden, weil die Sache sich tatsächlich langsam dem großen Finale zuneigt und es schaden wäre, wenn die Strecken nicht fertig sind ( BMX Bahn) und deswegen nicht freigegeben werden können. 

Die Fertigstellung ist die Voraussetzung zur Genehmigungsfähigkeit, die wir zu schaffen haben. NACH der Genehigung buddeln ist nur eingeschränkt möglich, das Buddeln wird sich auf Erhaltungsarbeiten beschränken.


Sobald wird die Schilder und Pfosten  haben, starten wir hier nochmal einen Extra-Aufruf. 


taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Oktober 2013)

Samstag und Sonntag darf man sich wieder mit etwas Arbeit an der BMX-Bahn beteiligen.
Samstag bin ich allerdings nicht da und Sepp macht den Chef.
Sonntag bin ich wieder da.
Beide Tage um 12 Uhr.


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de

An der Legalisierungsfront wird es immer hektischer.
Der Antrag auf Ausnahmegenehmigung der Strecken aus dem LSG wurde schon vor Monaten gestellt
Der Antrag auf Ausnahmegenehmigung der Beschilderung aus dem LSG (kein Witz , Leider) wurde vor Wochen gestellt
Die Angebote für die Beschilderung sind da
Der Förderantrag für die Bezuschussung der Beschilderung (kostet mehrere Tausend Euro) ist gestellt
die Studenten für das Sicherheits und Rettungskonzept haben ihre Arbeit aufgenommen
Der Vertrag mit den Landesforsten ist fertig verhandelt
Das Geld für die Pacht liegt schon lange auf unserem Konto bereit
Wir zahlen schon seit über einem Jahr unsere Haftpflichtversicherung für die Strecken
Die Abteilung für Naherholung der Region plant schon die offizielle Eröffnung mit der Presse
was noch fehlt, um den Vertrag zu unterschreiben, ist die schriftliche Ausnahmegenehmigung aus dem LSG (mündlich wurde sie schon mehrfach zugesagt) sie soll angeblich "Freitag" kommen. ( nur welcher Freitag ist noch nicht ganz klar)
Nun ja, wir haben für die Strecken seit Frühjahr 2009 gekämpft, jetzt haben wir auch noch die Geduld für die paar Wochen.
Also Jungs und Mädels "Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist"
Wir sind eindeutig in der Zielgerade.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2013)

wenn ich den §25 des Waldgesetztes richtig lese, dann sind e-Bikes auf den Vereinstrails nicht erlaubt, da der Trail ein TÖW ist und da dürfen nur Fahrräder ohne Motorkraft fahren
Wir müssen also eigentlich am Einstieg noch ein Zusatzschild anbringen


----------



## wolfk (18. Oktober 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> wenn ich den §25 des Waldgesetztes richtig lese, dann sind e-Bikes auf den Vereinstrails nicht erlaubt, da der Trail ein TÖW ist und da dürfen nur Fahrräder ohne Motorkraft fahren
> Wir müssen also eigentlich am Einstieg noch ein Zusatzschild anbringen



Ich will die Deisterfreun.de nicht davon abhalten, die "befreundeten" Waldbesitzer im Deister mit Verboten und Regulierungen zu übertreffen, aber trotzdem ein kleiner Hinweis:

Die Frage ist inzwischen mit Inkrafttreten des neuen § 1 Abs. 3 StVG geklärt:

"Mit Inkrafttreten des neuen § 1 Abs. 3 StVG *zum 21.06.2013 *wurde in Deutschland geregelt, dass 25 km/h-Pedelecs und Pedelecs mit einer 6 km/h Anfahr-/Schiebehilfe keine Kraftfahrzeuge i.S.d. Straßenverkehrs-Gesetzes darstellen und die Vorschriften über Fahrräder anzuwenden sind."

In diesem Zusammenhang sicher auch von Interesse:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedelec


"Zur Formulierung in einigen Landeswald- und Landesnaturschutzgesetzen:  Das Befahren öffentlicher Wege mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft  ist im Wald gestattet ,"

"Zwischenzeitlich dürfte diese Rechtsfrage zusätzlich auch durch den neuen § 1 Abs. 3 StVG geklärt sein."

Evtl. hilft ja eine Klärung auf "kurzem Weg" bei der Region, bevor ihr Geld ausgebt.


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Du argumentierst hier immer mit der STVG. Die ist aber im Wald auf Tatsächlich Öffentlichen Wegen nicht anwendbar. Da nicht öffentlicher Verkehrsraum
Hier gilt eindeutig das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz und das hat den §25 und der unterscheidet ganz eindeutig zwischen Fahrrädern mit und ohne Motorkraft.
Ich habe ja kein Problem damit wenn du mit deinem e-Bike den Ladies Only runterschredderst. Ich habe nur Bedenken, daß wenn uns jemand übel will er uns dafür anzeigt das wir es unterstützen §25 des NdsWGs zu verletzten.


----------



## wolfk (18. Oktober 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Du argumentierst hier immer mit der STVG. Die ist aber im Wald auf Tatsächlich öffentlichen wegen nicht anwendbar. Da nicht öffentlicher Verkehrsraum
> Hier gilt eindeutig das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz und das hat den §25 und der unterscheidet ganz eindeutig zwischen Fahrrädern mit und ohne Motorkraft.
> Ich habe ja kein Problem damit wenn du mit deinem e-Bike den Ladies Only runterschredderst. Ich habe nur Bedenken, daß wenn uns jemand übel will er und dafür anzeigt das wir es unterstützen §25 des NdsWGs zu verletzten.



Ich habe ja nur geraten, Informationen *vorher* einzuholen  
(Stichworte: Die Waldgesetze wurden formuliert, bevor es Pedelecs gab, die Länder legen die Forstgesetze - den entsprechenden Passus - "im Sinne des § 1 Abs. 3 StVO" aus.).

Wenn die Deisterfreun.de unbedingt die Schilder aufstellen wollen, meinen Segen habt ihr.

Mein aktuelles Rad ist dies:
Bild gelöscht: Steinbach Talsen

Und: Keine Sorge, eure Trails meide ich.


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Rad ist dies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick dein neues Bike!

aber warum meidest du denn unsere Trails "sowieso" ?
Das hört sich für mich ein ganz kleines Bisschen diskriminierend an und macht mich echt betroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (18. Oktober 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Schick dein neues Bike!


Danke!


schappi schrieb:


> aber warum meidest du denn unsere Trails "sowieso" ?
> Das hört sich für mich ein ganz kleines Bisschen diskriminierend an.



Diskriminierend war es nicht gemeint, ich bin halt ein älterer Herr, der weiss wo seine Grenzen sind, Bikeparks sind nicht so meine Sache.
Treffen würde die Schilderaktion auch eher einen aus Barsinghausen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=176806.


----------



## taifun (19. Oktober 2013)

Auszug eines Schreibens  vom Rechtsexperten  des ADFC-Bundesverbandes,  an Landesbetrieb Hessen Forst vom 16.08.11


A. Pedelecs als Fahrräder: 

Die Wald- und Forstgesetze der Länder erlauben im Rahmen des Betretungsrechts das Radfahren. So auch §24 Abs. 4 des Hessischen Forstgesetzes (HFG). Darunter ist nach allgemeinem Sprachgebrauch das Fahren mit dem Fahrrad zu verstehen, so dass auf Waldwegen auch das Fahren mit Pedelec erlaubt ist. Denn der Gesetzgeber bewertet das Pedelec mit einer Motorleistung bis 250 Watt, die nur zum Mittreten zur Verfügung steht und bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h aussetzt, als Fahrrad und nicht als Kraftfahrzeug (Richtlinie 2002/24/EG). Den zum Betreten des Waldes vorausgesetzten Zweck zur Erholung wird man auch einem Pedelec-Fahrer nicht von vornherein absprechen können. 

Dagegen sind die schnellen Pedelecs über 25 km/h und E-Bike mit Motorantrieb auch ohne Mittreten Kraftfahrzeuge- auch im reinen Pedalbetrieb darf man mit ihnen nicht im Wald fahren. Zu erkennen sind sie am vorgeschriebenen Versicherungskennzeichen. Sie fallen ebenso wie die klassischen Mofas und Leichtmofas mit Verbrennungsmotor unter § 1 Abs. Nr. 1 der Hessischen Verordnung Waldbetretung. (Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Fahrzeugen, einschließlich aller Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor). Das Pedelec zählt der Bundesgesetzgeber dagegen nicht zu den Fahrrädern mit Hilfsmotor sondern zu den Fahrrädern.

Antwort Landesbetrieb Hessen Forst vom  01.09.11


1. Zulässige Fahrräder: 

Für Ihre differenzierte Betrachtung der Fahrräder mit elektrischer Unterstützung danke ich Ihnen. Gerade diese Unterscheidung versachlicht das Thema und macht eine einheitliche, rechtlich gesicherte Betrachtung allen möglich. Es ist völlig zutreffend, dass Pedelec-Fahrer sich auf festen Waldwegen aufhalten können während jene mit schnellen Pedelecs und E-Bikes im engeren Sinen im Wald unstrittig verboten sind.


----------



## wolfk (19. Oktober 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Auszug eines Schreibens  vom Rechtsexperten  des ADFC-Bundesverbandes,  an Landesbetrieb Hessen Forst vom 16.08.11
> 
> 
> A. Pedelecs als FahrrÃ¤der:
> ...



Das ist auch mein Informationsstand.

Ich verstehe den Vereinsvorstand, wenn er bei der Beachtung des Nds. Waldgesetzes allen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen will.

Auf anderen Seite hat selbst Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg (2 m Regel) zuletzt im Gesetz Ã¼ber den Nationalpark Schwarzwald in der BegrÃ¼ndung Pedelecs ausdrÃ¼cklich zugelassen.

Auch meine ich, dass die Deisterfreun.de e.V. nicht unbedingt Vorreiter im "Verbotsschilderaufstellen" sein sollten - und damit evtl. ein Vorbild fÃ¼r Verbotsschilder fÃ¼r Mountainbiker durch die Forstgenossen sein sollten...

Nur mal so als Anregung fÃ¼r das weitere Vorgehen......


----------



## ssiemund (19. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> ..Auf anderen Seite hat selbst Baden-Württemberg (2 m Regel) ...


A propos 2Meter Regel. Ich hoffe schwer, dass ihr schon alle die DIMB Petition gegen die 2Meter Regel unterschrieben habt, wenn nicht, hier könnt ihr das schnell noch nachholen: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Gruß
Stephan (der aus'm Schwarzwald)


----------



## svnj (21. Oktober 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Die nächste Aktion für die wir die Hoilfe vieler Deisterfreun.de brauchen ist das Aufstellen der Schilder. Hierzu müssen über 50 Pfosten mit Schildern aufgestellt werden.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens am Sonntag mit 4 Studenten der Hochschule für angewandte Wissenschaften auf Ü30 und Ladies , die werden ein Sicherheits- und Rettungskonzept für die beiden Trails erarbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Schappi



Hallo, leider gabs am Sonntag auf dem Ladies Only (kurz vorm 2Steinfeld) einen Unfall mit Überschlag und Gesichtsbremse, der Fahrer trug nur eine Halbschale und hat sich vermutlich Joch- und Nasenbein gebrochen,Gehirnerschütterung und Schmerzen im Rücken gehabt, so dass man ihn nicht zum Forstweg transportieren konnte. Es war gar nicht so einfach einen RTW zu bestellen, zum Einen weil dort keiner Netz hatte und zum Anderen die Leitzentrale nicht wusste wo sie hinkommen soll(Wasserräder waren nicht bekannt), ich habe den RTW dann am Waldkater empfangen und hingelotst, dabei fiel mir auf das am Waldkater ein Nummer bezüglich Rettungsstandort(oder so) angegeben war, gibt es den an den Wasserrädern auch? Wenn nicht ist sowas geplant?


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Oktober 2013)

http://m.lifepr.de/boxid/435081

Hier steht eigentlich alles über die Rettungspunkte und auch ne App gibt es um sie zu finden


----------



## svnj (21. Oktober 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> http://m.lifepr.de/boxid/435081
> 
> Hier steht eigentlich alles über die Rettungspunkte und auch ne App gibt es um sie zu finden



ah ok, cool danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

svnj schrieb:


> Hallo, leider gabs am Sonntag auf dem Ladies Only (kurz vorm 2Steinfeld) einen Unfall mit Überschlag und Gesichtsbremse, der Fahrer trug nur eine Halbschale und hat sich vermutlich Joch- und Nasenbein gebrochen,Gehirnerschütterung und Schmerzen im Rücken gehabt, so dass man ihn nicht zum Forstweg transportieren konnte. Es war gar nicht so einfach einen RTW zu bestellen, zum Einen weil dort keiner Netz hatte und zum Anderen die Leitzentrale nicht wusste wo sie hinkommen soll(Wasserräder waren nicht bekannt), ich habe den RTW dann am Waldkater empfangen und hingelotst, dabei fiel mir auf das am Waldkater ein Nummer bezüglich Rettungsstandort(oder so) angegeben war, gibt es den an den Wasserrädern auch? Wenn nicht ist sowas geplant?


 
 Mist 
Gute Genesung.

Verschiedenes ist dazu geplant.
Es wird Hinweise auf geeignete/nötige Schutzkleidung geben (Halbschale gehört nicht dazu)
Es wird ein äußerst qualifiziertes und engmaschiges Rettungskonzept erarbeitet.
War der Fahrer erfahren und hatte Streckenkenntniss, wie kam es zum Unfall? (bitte nur per PN an Schappi oder mich)

Je genauer der Unfallhergang bekannt ist, desto mehr hilft dieser zur Absicherung in der Zukunft.

Danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Danke!
> Diskriminierend war es nicht gemeint, ich bin halt ein älterer Herr, der weiss wo seine Grenzen sind, Bikeparks sind nicht so meine Sache.
> Treffen würde die Schilderaktion auch eher einen aus Barsinghausen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=176806.


 
Mir ist ein umsichtiger Pedelec-Fahrer lieber als jemand mit Baumarktbike und altem Mopedhelm. 
Selbst der Ladies ist für Pedelec und Chickenway-Fahrer (Genußmountainbiker) fahrbar und so wird es auch bleiben.

Viel Spaß im Wald
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2013)

Für wieviele dieser Unfälle soll eure Versicherung eigentlich aufkommen wenn sie korrekt gemeldet werden? Es gibt keinerlei Hinweise auf Drops, Doubles und Co. Hier solltet ihr schnell Nacharbeit reinstecken.

Einige wenige Euros investiert in Signallack, Markierungshütchen und Schilder sollten eure Position im Fall eines Unfalls erheblich verbessern. So wie es im Moment ist, macht eure Versicherung das einmal mit ein zweites Mal wird noch gezahlt und eine Woche später kommt die Vertragskündigung.

Ich denke das kann nicht in eurem Sinne sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

Zur Erinnerung: Alle, die außer auf  "Ü30" und "Ladies Only" den Deister auf Trails befahren möchten. Es gibt Sie in Hülle und Fülle. Sie sind nur eben nicht mehr zu gut gepflegt, da sich keiner kümmern will.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Für wieviele dieser Unfälle soll eure Versicherung eigentlich aufkommen wenn sie korrekt gemeldet werden? Es gibt keinerlei Hinweise auf Drops, Doubles und Co. Hier solltet ihr schnell Nacharbeit reinstecken.
> 
> Einige wenige Euros investiert in Signallack, Markierungshütchen und Schilder sollten eure Position im Fall eines Unfalls erheblich verbessern. So wie es im Moment ist, macht eure Versicherung das einmal mit ein zweites Mal wird noch gezahlt und eine Woche später kommt die Vertragskündigung.
> 
> Ich denke das kann nicht in eurem Sinne sein.


 
Danke .
Das haben wir auf der Agenda.
Jeder Sturz ist einer zuviel.
Die Strecke ist nicht eröffnet und darf offiziell noch nicht befahren werden.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann muß oben am Eingang aber auch das Schild für den Moment noch weg. So denkt jeder das es diese Strecke schon gibt.

Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wir ihr das Problem mit Wanderern auf den Trails löst? Diese könnt ihr laut Waldgesetzt ja nicht aussperren. Heiß wo es erlaubt es zur "Erholung" zu Biken darf man auch zur Erholung Wandern.

Ist es möglich evtl. einen kleinen Weg neben der Strecke zu "harken"? Evtl. auch noch ein Punkt für die Agenda.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann muß oben am Eingang aber auch das Schild für den Moment noch weg. So denkt jeder das es diese Strecke schon gibt.
> 
> Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wir ihr das Problem mit Wanderern auf den Trails löst? Diese könnt ihr laut Waldgesetzt ja nicht aussperren. Heiß wo es erlaubt es zur "Erholung" zu Biken darf man auch zur Erholung Wandern.
> 
> Ist es möglich evtl. einen kleinen Weg neben der Strecke zu "harken"? Evtl. auch noch ein Punkt für die Agenda


 
Das Schild in seiner provisorischen vorauseilenden Auftretensweise ist/war zwingende Vorschrift der Vertragspartner. Sonst "Ende im Gelände"!
Um die Wanderer machen ich mir, zumal ich auch mal zu Fuß und mit Kindern unterwegs bin, auch Sorgen.
Eine Lösung haben wir noch nicht, da Wanderer sich in dieser Sichtweise nicht von Radfahrern unterscheiden.
"Hier bin ich immer schon hochgegangen"
"Warum soll das verboten sein, hier ist doch ein Weg"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

WERBUNG:
Jeder der mit der Arbeit an den Schreibtischen und auf den Strecken unzufrieden ist, meint es besser zu können und bereits ist Zeit zu "opfern" ist aufgefordert sich konstruktiv zu melden.
Die 5.000 Mannstunden (Jammerlappen) sind tiefgestapelt für die Buddelarbeit vor Ort. Seit fast 2 Jahren und bei Wind und Wetter!
Der Lohn:"Vor Ort Lob. Im Internet Hohn und Spott"
Dazu noch unzählige Stunden für Verträge, Finanzen, Genehmigungen, Presse etc. Bürokratendeutschland eben.

Überschlägig werden wir mit der Eröffnung ca. 10.000 Stunden ehrenamtliche Arbeit geleistet haben.

Sei dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin ja öfters mal in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail.
Dort stehen vor allen Doubels Totenköpfe in Signalfarbe.
Und an Kreuzungen oder Ein- und Ausstieg steht ein fettes Schild mit "MTB Strecke Lebensgefahr" meine ich.


----------



## T_N_T (21. Oktober 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> ... Die Wald- und Forstgesetze der Länder erlauben im Rahmen des Betretungsrechts das Radfahren. So auch § 24 Abs. 4 des Hessischen Forstgesetzes (HFG). ...



Hier liegt ein entscheidender Unterschied zur Rechtslage in Niedersachsen, denn in § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 1 NWaldLG wird nicht auf Radfahren (der Begriff gäbe Spielraum für Pedelecs), sondern ausdrücklich auf "Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft ..." abgestellt. Hier gibt es beim besten Willen keinen Auslegungsspielraum, der aus einem Pedelec ein Fahrrad ohne Motorkraft machen würde.


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Totenköpfe oder andere Zeichen (wir hatten/haben am Ü30 rote Signalpfosten in den Absrpüngen bei doubles) sind nicht falsch, am Ladies stehen nur so gesehen keine "ungefährlichen" Sprünge. 
Wenn wir nun gezwungenermaßen jeden double, also auch die 2 kleinen Step Downs im oberen Teil markieren, verfehlt das mMn den Nutzen.


Am ladies gibt es ja quasi keine Anfängertables, (wird ja gerne bemängelt ). Das nimmt aber auch die Gefahr der Verwechslung. Auf den Eingangsschildern sollte für alle Neulinge und Erstbefahrer darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, das die gesamte Strecke nicht blind gefahren und besprungen werden sollte. Denke ans Vid aus Chatel ...
Wer springen will muss sich die Abschnitte immernoch selber anschauen. Sonst fehlt mal ein Warnhinweis (es ist immernoch öffentlicher Wald, da geht schnell etwas hopps) und es geht richtig los wenn die ersten sich auf das betreute Fahren verlassen und zerschellen.


----------



## wolfk (21. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein entscheidender Unterschied zur Rechtslage in Niedersachsen, denn in § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 1 NWaldLG wird nicht auf Radfahren (der Begriff gäbe Spielraum für Pedelecs), sondern ausdrücklich auf "Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft ..." abgestellt. Hier gibt es beim besten Willen keinen Auslegungsspielraum, der aus einem Pedelec ein Fahrrad ohne Motorkraft machen würde.



Oh doch!(Bei Bedarf per PN mehr - falls es dir wirklich um eine Klärung geht, was ich allerdings nicht annehme.)
Stellt aber bitte ruhig das Schild auf!


----------



## T_N_T (21. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> ... falls es dir wirklich um eine Klärung geht, was ich allerdings nicht annehme. ...



Wie kommst Du denn da drauf?

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, denn im Falle eines Falles kommt es weder auf Deine noch auf meine Meinung an.

Vor dem Hintergrund der Regelung würde ich jedoch - wie Du - empfehlen, die Sache vorher zu klären.

Edit: Moment, Du hast Recht Pedelec = "... Krankenfahrstuhl mit Motorkraft ...". Stimmt dann geht's. ;-)


----------



## wolfk (21. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn da drauf?


Die Antwort hast du doch ein paar Zeilen weiter gegeben.


T_N_T schrieb:


> Edit: Moment, Du hast Recht Pedelec = "... Krankenfahrstuhl mit Motorkraft ...". Stimmt dann geht's. ;-)





T_N_T schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, denn im Falle eines Falles kommt es weder auf Deine noch auf meine Meinung an.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund der Regelung würde ich jedoch - wie Du - empfehlen, die Sache vorher zu klären.


Aber die Regelungen und Klarstellungen in anderen Bundesländern, (z.B. in Baden-Württemberg) die in Wald- oder Landschaftsschutzgesetzen die gleiche oder ähnliche Formulierung haben und Pedelecs nicht diesem Begriff (Fahrrad mit Motorkraft) zuordnen, dürfte doch meine Meinung unterstützen - ganz einfach weil es eine logische Folge der rechtlichen Stellung der Pedelecs ist.

Unabhängig von diesem Punkt, in dem du anderer Meinung bist, interessiert es mich, wer vom Verein die Aufstellung dieser Verbotsschilder für "E-Bikes" gefordert hat - Region, Landesforst oder Versicherung?
(In diesem Fall würde ich gerne eine Klärung herbeiführen.)

Wenn der Verein selbst auf diese Idee gekommen ist - warum auch immer - soll es mir egal sein, auf einer Vereinsstrecke kann er von mir aus neben der Nutzung durch Nichtvereinsmitglieder auch noch mehr verbieten.


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ganz fetten Respekt für diesen riesigen Arbeitsaufwand!!! 
Wahnsinn, wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre und ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich auch mal helfen kommen...

Ich werde mich morgen mal dort "umsehen"


----------



## Unplugged (21. Oktober 2013)

Ähm... darf man hier eigentlich auch noch was Konstruktives beitragen? Oder geht's jetzt nur noch um diese Elektroschüsseln?

Ist Euch mit ein paar einfach gehaltenen Warn- / Hinweisschildern, von mir aus auch mit 'nem Totenkopf, geholfen, oder ist auch das mit bestimmten Auflagen seitens der Region verbunden? Ansonsten würde mir da was einfallen, bei Interesse pn an mich


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> http://m.lifepr.de/boxid/435081
> 
> Hier steht eigentlich alles über die Rettungspunkte und auch ne App gibt es um sie zu finden



Na super:

iPhone Besitzer müssen dann einsam sterben. Wenn sie dann auch noch Liteville Fahrer und/oder Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder sind, isses ja auch nicht schade drum


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged, es wird Alles reglementiert, auch die Farbe der Schilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Na super:
> 
> iPhone Besitzer müssen dann einsam sterben. Wenn sie dann auch noch Liteville Fahrer und/oder Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder sind, isses ja auch nicht schade drum



Genau! Kein Vereinsmitglied?  Dann wirst du im Notfall liegen gelassen und in einem Jahr kompostiert. Wenn du dann Glück hast, kommst du als Füllmaterial wieder auf die Strecke


----------



## chris2305 (22. Oktober 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Genau! Kein Vereinsmitglied?  Dann wirst du im Notfall liegen gelassen und in einem Jahr kompostiert. Wenn du dann Glück hast, kommst du als Füllmaterial wieder auf die Strecke



Ein schöner Tod !!!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Oktober 2013)

Und am Ende wächst auf dem Füllmaterial eine Blume.

Das wäre doch schön


----------



## svnj (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Na super:
> 
> iPhone Besitzer müssen dann einsam sterben. Wenn sie dann auch noch Liteville Fahrer und/oder Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder sind, isses ja auch nicht schade drum



coole Einstellung


----------



## Phil81 (22. Oktober 2013)

Exto für die Anti Leute bitte Ironie Makieren, auch wenn du dich ja selber neuerdings zu den Anti Leuten zählst.

Ansonsten langweilige sinnlos Diskussion wie immer. Da fand ich die Zeiten entspannter wo das Ganze in der Grauzone verlief und man nicht dauernd beschimpft wurde.

Naja mir egal ich find die Strecken gut auch wenn ich das wenigste davon Springe und springen werde.


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi Phil,

Ich dachte ein Button reicht 

Der Text bezog sich auch eher auf die Tatsache, dass die App nur für Android existiert. 

Da ich aber IOS-Nutzer bin, fehlt mir nur noch ein Liteville und eine deisterfreun.de Mitgliedschaft um so richtig angemessen gehated werden zu können 

Ich bin übrigens gar nicht generell "Anti" irgendwas. Ich teile nur deine Abneigung gegen diese öden Diskussionen und hab deshalb den Schalter auf "neutral" gestellt  

Übrigens: Ich geb' - für den Fall des Falles - meinen Kompost mal als Füllmaterial zwischen den Doubles frei. Vielleicht werden dann irgendwann mal Tables draus.  <- Ironie Smilie !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2013)

wenn du auch nur halb so stinkst, wie das halbe wildschwein auf dem sat damals, fahr ich da nie wieder lang, wo du dann liegen solltest. 

ich hab da immer noch den gestank in der nase. 

und stell dir mal vor ich versemmel den double und leg mich in dir voll auf die fresse .


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung von Ackerbau und Viehzucht 

*Nach* dem Kompostieren stinkt's nicht mehr. Außerdem fand ich das Wildschwein auf'm Sat hinterher sehr dekorativ. Besonders den beeindruckenden Kiefer, der in Augenhöhe am Baum in der ersten Spitzkehre hing. Gibt's den da noch, oder hat den einer von euch Mimöschen entfernt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2013)

k.a. 
bei der spitzkehre ham´se nen chickenway eingefahren. 
außerdem hab ich auf´m sat kein auge für die landschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Übrigens: Ich geb' - für den Fall des Falles - meinen Kompost mal als Füllmaterial zwischen den Doubles frei. Vielleicht werden dann irgendwann mal Tables draus.  <- Ironie Smilie !!!



Und was ist mit Aura, Seele, Energie und den anderen Krempel (was auchimmer Axel da noch beinhaltet) - die sind doch nicht Kompostierbar.  Habe keine Lust beim "springen" gegen irgendwelche spirituelle Köperteile  vom Axel mich zu zerlegen.  Eventuell kriege ich noch irgendeine morale Infektion


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von Ackerbau und Viehzucht
> 
> *Nach* dem Kompostieren stinkt's nicht mehr. Außerdem fand ich das Wildschwein auf'm Sat hinterher sehr dekorativ. Besonders den beeindruckenden Kiefer, der in Augenhöhe am Baum in der ersten Spitzkehre hing. Gibt's den da noch, oder hat den einer von euch Mimöschen entfernt?



Waren wir da nicht alle unterwegs wo ich in den Kiefer getreten bin und dacht mich beist was 
Sören stand doch noch unten und lachte sich kaputt wie wir da runter krochen


----------



## chris2305 (22. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waren wir da nicht alle unterwegs wo ich in den Kiefer getreten bin und dacht mich beist was
> Sören stand doch noch unten und lachte sich kaputt wie wir da runter krochen



Genau, reintreten kann man da auch nur, wenn man nicht fährt... ; Und Sören hat gelacht
und Sören, warum hast du kein Auge für die Landschaft.
BTW: Sollten wir uns mal wieder ansehen


----------



## Phil81 (22. Oktober 2013)

@exto kannst nen Liteville und ne Mitgliedschaft von mir kriegen kein Thema.
Nur nen Iphone hab ich nicht.


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2013)

Sag bloß, das gibt's noch...

Ich hab dich zuletzt immer nur als Yeti-Treiber gesehen. Ich hab ja beim "die Letzten werden die Ersten sein" Rennen mal Saschas Nobelhobel probegeritten. Schon sehr fein, aber mir ist das alles zu kompliziert  
Genau wie Vereinsmitgliedschaften. Alles zu verwirrend. Wir Lipper sind eher schlichte Gemüter


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter wird am Wochenende ja etwas bescheidener. 
Deswegen darf am Samstag und am Sonntag wieder ab 12 an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.
Noch 3 Sprünge. Dann is das Elend erst mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sind 3 Sprünge soviel wie 3 Schubkarren?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2013)

Phil! 

300


----------



## Phil81 (25. Oktober 2013)

Na der Koenig sagt das gerne als Motivation noch 3 Karren dann ist schluss. 1h spaeter und 50 karren spaeter... noch 3 karren...


----------



## zoomie (25. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt sei doch nicht so    Sonntag dabei!
Komm schon Phil


----------



## Phil81 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich komm vorbei. Auch wenn der spot nuescht fuer mich ist. Aber irgendwer muss den semiprofis und gopro kids ja die strecke schauffeln.


----------



## zoomie (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Oktober 2013)

Mist, bin durchschaut.
Phil, demnächst ist aber ganz viel Zeit für Flugtraining, also falls du möchtest.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. November 2013)

Am Wochenende wird nur Samstag gebaut. Und zwar von 11 bis etwa 15 Uhr.
Ich bitte wieder um rege Beteiligung. (Ok, der letzte Satz war nur sone Phrase.)


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. November 2013)

Falls es jemand wissen möchte.
Am Wochenende wird an der BMX-Bahn nichts gemacht.


----------



## wolfk (8. November 2013)

Nicht nur im Deister wird gebuddelt:

Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (8. November 2013)

Hi,

ich lese mir grad eure Beiträge zu den Unfällen durch. Seit knapp einem halben Jahr fahre ich mit einem "trackit" durch die Wälder. Sollte mir mal was passieren, habe ich einen "Notfallknopf" und es wird sofort ein Alarm mit genauer Standortangabe auf ein festgelegtes Mobiltelefon ausgelöst.
Grad wenn man(n) allein unterwegs ist, halte ich das für eine sehr gute Lösung. Vorausgesetz ich kann meine Finger noch bewegen ;-)....
Online kann man auch noch die Tour auswerten usw...

Infos unter http://trackit247.de/index.html

Nur mal so als "Anregung".

Gruß in den Deister.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. November 2013)

Im oberen Teil des Ü30 wurden ein paar Reparaturarbeiten durchgeführt.
Gucken.


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. November 2013)

Am Sonntag darf ab 12 Uhr wieder an der BMX-Bahn gebastelt werden.


----------



## zoomie (14. November 2013)

Dabei 
Das werd ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen....
......allerdings.....wird wohl wieder keiner auftauchen und den Arsch in der Hose haben um mal 'nachzufragen'....

Buddys - ich freu mich auf euch....trotzdem....auch, wenn ich die ganze Zeit schaufel, keiner Esoterik-Diskussion lauschen kann und eh nur für 'ne halbe Stunde da bin


----------



## fabiansen (14. November 2013)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei......


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2013)

dito


----------



## schappi (16. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
 heute ist ein besonderer Tag!!

Ich habe die Ausnahmegenehmigung der Region Hannover für den Ü30 auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Das heist wir sind am Ziel, der Ü30 ist legal-

Der nächste Schritt ist jetzt den Pachtvertrag mit den NLF abzuschließen 
dann werden die Schilder aufgestellt
und dann geht der Spass los!!

Für das Aufstellen der Schilder brauchen wir noch einmal ganz viel helfende Hände, da alle 100m ein Schild zur Streckenmarkierung aufgestellt werden muss.

Wenn der Ladies only fertig gestellt ist (bei der geringen Beteiligung wird das noch ein paar Wochenenden dauern, leider.) An dieser Stelle noch einmal meine Hochachtung vor dem Bautrupp!
wird es wieder eine Streckenbegehung, Dokumentation und eine weitere Ausnahmegenehmigung geben.
Das wird dann hoffentlich im nächsten Frühjahr passieren.

Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## AquaShock (16. November 2013)

Sehr sehr cool! Nicht mehr lang, dann ist das Ziel durchlaufen! 

Ohne einen so fleißigen Vorstand wär das nicht ins Rollen gekommen. Ich hebe meinen Hut, chapeau.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. November 2013)

Buddeln hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht nach so langer Zeit. Hätte ich schon mal viel früher wieder machen sollen. Und einen speziellen Dank an den Hunderetter Sepp. Ich geb dir einen aus, versprochen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. November 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> heute ist ein besonderer Tag!!
> 
> Ich habe die Ausnahmegenehmigung der Region Hannover für den Ü30 auf meinem Schreibtisch.
> ...



Ich danke allen Vereinsmitgliedern für Ihr Vertrauen und Ihre Geduld, allen nicht "mehr" Vereinsmitgliedern für Ihre Kritik (Meckern) und natürlich auch dem Vorstand für seine Beharlichkeit, das Ziel nie aus dem Auge zu verlieren.

Es passiert nichts Gutes, außer mal tut es._
(Schlichte Gedichte: Band 1 Roudy 1984)_

Danke


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. November 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für das erreichen der Ausnahmegenehmigung! Hut ab!


----------



## Baaschti (18. November 2013)

Wohl eher "Helm ab!"


----------



## matzinski (18. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... allen nicht "mehr" Vereinsmitgliedern für Ihre Kritik (Meckern) ...


Hmm, irgendwie versteh' ich die tiefere Bedeutung deines posts nicht. Heißt das, dass
- alle Mitglieder, die kritisiert haben, jetzt ausgetreten sind oder
- nur Nichtmitglieder oder Exmitglieder oder künftige Nichtmitglieder kritisieren oder 
- Kritik und Meckern das Gleiche ist 
- du Mitgliedern nur dann fürs Kritisieren danken möchtest, wenn sie ausgetreten bzw. nicht im Verein sind 

Dazu kann ich eigentlich nur "...dafür nicht, gern geschehen" sagen und alles Gute wünschen


----------



## exto (18. November 2013)

Ich schließ mich mal vollumfänglich an


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. November 2013)

Hier BMX Bahn Baustelle gibts Bilder von der letzten Buddel Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder. Da kommt so richtig Buddelromantik rüber. Fehlt nur noch der Grill und das Lagerfeuer!
Endlich ist der Beweis erbracht, das Alle die zum schaufeln zu faul sind, ordentlich was verpassen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2013)

Axel, so geht das aber nicht. Erst schreibst du, das es im Deister nicht mehr schön ist. Das finde ich schon mal ziemlich pauschal.
Dann fndest du auch noch die Sätze von unserem Kassenwart nicht so gut. Das geht garnicht. Wenn alle Menschen wie Roudy wären, hätten wir den totalen Weltfrieden!


----------



## exto (19. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn alle Menschen wie Roudy wären, hätten wir den totalen Weltfrieden!



Da kann ich mich schon wieder 100%ig anschließen 

Schon erstaunlich, wie harmonisch das alles klingt, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. November 2013)

Mein Onkel wollte ja, dass ich nach dem Abi Theologie studiere.
Naja, bin dann erstmal beim Waffenhandel gelandet.
Aber irgendwie mag ich Weltfrieden doch mehr als töten etc.

Ich gehe Rad fahren um mich zu entspannen, wenn ich streiten will baue ich ein Haus.


----------



## ssiemund (19. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mein Onkel wollte ja, dass ich nach dem Abi Theologie studiere.
> Naja, bin dann erstmal beim Waffenhandel gelandet.
> Aber irgendwie mag ich Weltfrieden doch mehr als töten etc.
> 
> Ich gehe Rad fahren um mich zu entspannen, wenn ich streiten will baue ich ein Haus.


----------



## exto (19. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mein Onkel wollte ja, dass ich nach dem Abi Theologie studiere.
> Naja, bin dann erstmal beim Waffenhandel gelandet.
> Aber irgendwie mag ich Weltfrieden doch mehr als töten etc.
> 
> Ich gehe Rad fahren um mich zu entspannen, wenn ich streiten will baue ich ein Haus.



Hast du nicht auch mal alten Omas Lebensversicherungen verkauft, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## schappi (20. November 2013)

ne ich glaube das war Taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hast du nicht auch mal alten Omas Lebensversicherungen verkauft, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


 
In Sachen Omas waren da nur 2 Jahre Krankenhaus und danach "Essen auf Rädern".


----------



## AquaShock (20. November 2013)

Die Bilder vom Bauen sind richtig gelungen! Genau so wie jeder Bautag ein gelungener Tag in der Geschichte ist.  Nicht mehr lang, dann sind wir durch.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. November 2013)

Deswegen geht das Schaufeln an der BMX-Bahn am Sonntag um 12 Uhr weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (21. November 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> ne ich glaube das war Taxi



...was ihr euch alles merken könnt..


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. November 2013)

hört diese scheizz buddelei auch i-wann mal auf ;-).


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hört diese scheizz buddelei auch i-wann mal auf ;-).


 
Bald ist Schluss, AquaShock schreibst ja.
Bald sind Sie durch und kommen bei dir raus.
Da nn is´zwar ´n Loch in der blauen Kugel, aber auch der längste DH der Welt fertig 9.500 km durch den Erdkern.
Heiße Sache


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. November 2013)

Geil! Direkt per Trail raus aus dem Winter, rein in den Sommer der Südhalbkugel. Für das Projekt würde ich auch noch ein Jahr mehr buddeln.


----------



## janisj (21. November 2013)

Vergiss nich Schlauchbot mitzunehmen, da dort bis zu Neuseeland noch einiges zum schwimmen ist


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. November 2013)

wir haben hier 35 grad, mit gerödel und ff ist das hier auch kein Geschenk. außerdem gibt's hier schlagen.


----------



## Madeba (21. November 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir haben hier 35 grad, mit gerödel und ff ist das hier auch kein Geschenk. außerdem gibt's hier schlagen.



noch so ein Post und es gibt noch mehr schlage...


----------



## exto (21. November 2013)

Dicker, ich hab schon auf Facebook deine technisch hochwertige Schlangenphotografie bewundert. War bestimmt nich einfach, das 12 Meter-Vieh mit'm Teleobjektiv aus 800 m Entfernung wackelfrei auf's Bild zu kriegen 
 @markus: Jetzt fang nicht hier auch noch irgendwie ne Rechtschreibdiskussion an.


----------



## Madeba (22. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ... Rechtschreibdiskussion ...



keine Bange, soviel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr. Aber wenn er sich nochmal über die Außentemperaturen dort aufregt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2013)

hab ich heute schon erwähnt, dass das hier richtig heiß ist. 
und junxs, wie ist es bei euch so ?


----------



## exto (22. November 2013)

0° + Schneeregen, du Ar$ch !

Der Höerminator jammert über die Temperaturen in Kambodscha, Phil über die Hitze in Myanmar und von meiner Tochter muss ich mir anhören, dass es auf Hawaii vielleicht doch 'n bisschen warm ist...

Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich grad n Ticket nach Bangkok gekauft hab'?


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. November 2013)

Ach fahrt doch alle ins warme....

Ich werde mich im Deister bei Schneegestöber austoben und meinen Spaß haben.

Und außerdem kann man im Sand eh schlechter Fahrrad fahren. Nachher knirscht es über all in den Gelenken (also in den Gelenken vom Fahrrad ^^)
weil alles voller Sand ist.
Da ist mir Schnee lieber.
Der Schnee darf jetzt gerne kommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. November 2013)

Boah....

...ihr geht mir auf den Sack mit euren Schönwetter Ansagen!

Ich schaue jetzt mal nach X-Mas & MTB auf den Kanaren


----------



## matzinski (22. November 2013)

Ihr seid vieleicht Weicheier. Es ist doch Winterpokal  Dafür ist das Wetter noch viel zu gut


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2013)

nur zur Info :
localtime 01:46 und noch 31° Grad . Und bei Euch *grins* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. November 2013)

Wo bist du eigentlich im Moment, du Aas? In Siem Reap?


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. November 2013)

Hier hats auch gerade relativ genau 32° 
Fahrenheit, okeee...
Aber das hat auch seine Vorteile. Kühles Bier statt warme Pis..

Hoermi, Der Kringel steht schon für Grad.


----------



## Madeba (22. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Winterpokal  Dafür ist das Wetter noch viel zu gut



deswegen habe ich das Biken vorübergehend auch eingestellt. Wo bleibt der Schnee ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2013)

Bevor das wegen eurer Urlaubsdudelei noch untergeht.
Sonntag. 12 Uhr. BMX-Bahn. Schippen!


----------



## schappi (23. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> 0° + Schneeregen, du Ar$ch !
> 
> Der Höerminator jammert über die Temperaturen in Kambodscha, Phil über die Hitze in Myanmar und von meiner Tochter muss ich mir anhören, dass es auf Hawaii vielleicht doch 'n bisschen warm ist...
> 
> Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich grad n Ticket nach Bangkok gekauft hab'?


du kameradensch** uns hier in dem gemütlichen Wetter zurückzulassen.
Auch in Torfhaus hats schon 20cm Schnee , für die die garnicht abwarten können mit dem Schneebiken

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ssiemund (23. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ...Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich grad n Ticket nach Bangkok gekauft hab'?


Lieber Exto
ich kenn dich ja leider nicht persönlich aber da du im gleichen WP Team bist wie ich, solltest du besser WP Punkte für's Team sammeln als über's Wetter zu Philosophieren und Tickets für irgend welche doofe Asienreisen zu kaufen. 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (23. November 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> du kameradensch** uns hier in dem gemütlichen Wetter zurückzulassen.
> Auch in Torfhaus hats schon 20cm Schnee , für die die garnicht abwarten können mit dem Schneebiken...


Hi Schappi
sieht doch klasse aus, da braucht ihr zum Winterreifentest gar nicht weit fahren 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## exto (23. November 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Lieber Exto
> ich kenn dich ja leider nicht persönlich aber da du im gleichen WP Team bist wie ich, solltest du besser WP Punkte für's Team sammeln als über's Wetter zu Philosophieren und Tickets für irgend welche doofe Asienreisen zu kaufen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Im Moment sammle ich grad WP Punkte beim Parkett verlegen.  wenn ich damit fertig bin, geht's wieder los mit biken. Ach nee, erst noch'n Paar Tage nach Istanbul


----------



## bastis (23. November 2013)

Moin alle zusammen, 

da die Trails jetzt soweit Fertig sind habe ich mir mal n Sonntag Frei genommen 

Ne im ernst, wird aufm LAdys noch Gebaut? Oder BMX Bahn? Ich würde mich gern anschliessen!

Gruss Bastis


----------



## jammerlappen (23. November 2013)

An der BMX-Bahn wird SOnntag wieder ab 12h geschafft! Der Boden sollte auch nicht mehr hart und trocken sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. November 2013)

ach übrigens, es ist kälter geworden. an der küste haben wir hier heute abend nur 26°C gehabt. viel spaß im schnee ;-)


----------



## bastis (23. November 2013)

Wenn es mal schneien würde.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. November 2013)

Ist das schon Altersschwachsinn? Ich hab irgendwie voll Bock, morgen klebrigen Lehm in Schubkarren zu schaufeln, um damit Sprünge zu bauen, die ich im Leben nicht springen werde. Ach ja, ich mach das zusammen mit ein paar coolen Leuten, die nicht nur an sich und ihren eigenen Spaß denken. Vielleicht liegt 's daran.  Ich will aber niemanden verdammen, der an seinen eigenen Spaß denkt, das soll bitteschön jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.  Ich will auch nicht die Diskussion, Buddler vs. Fahrer anheizen, sondern nur mal meine Hochachtung vor der Leistung des Bautrupps zum Ausdruck bringen und einen kleinen Teil zum Projekt der legalen Trails beitragen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## 1Tintin (24. November 2013)

Wo parkt man am besten um zu BMX zu kommen, (zu Fuß)
Brauchen wir noch Werkzeug?


----------



## schappi (24. November 2013)

am Waldkater in wennigsen, oder am Friedhof in Wennigser Mark


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2013)

Friedhof ist mMn besser und Werkzeug ist reichlich vorhanden


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2013)

heute beim Buddeln kam die Frage nach einem Weihnachtsstammtisch auf. Besteht da ein allgemeines Interesse? Ersatzweise können wir uns auch im kleineren Kreis auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt treffen und dannach eine Kneipe stürmen


----------



## matzinski (24. November 2013)

Homer, meine Hochachtung für den selbstlosen Einsatz hast du natürlich auch, wie auch alle anderen vom Bautrupp. Es werden dich jetzt bestimmt auch alle lieb haben  

Es wurde ja wirklich reichlich Erde bewegt an der BMX-Bahn - Hut ab. Ich kann da leider nicht über meinen Schatten springen. Meine Vorstellung von diesem von uns so heiß geliebten Sport ist irgendwie eine andere, leider. Vieleicht bin ich für's "aus Spaß" Buddeln auch einfach schon zu alt


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2013)

Nur ein paar Worte.
Es geht eigentlich um die Gemeinschaft. Es geht darum, nicht seine eigenen Vorlieben in den Vordergrund zu stellen, sondern für alle Mountainbiker den Sport zukunftsfähig zu machen. Wir sind mittlerweile zuviele.
Das hat weder mit dem Alter, noch damit zu tun, ob man eine Starrgabel oder 200mm rumfährt.
Wir haben schließlich deswegen auch Strecken mit verschiedenem Charakter gemacht. Es ist für jeden was dabei.

Das Ganze haben aber leider nur 2-5% der Biker kapiert.

Der Großteil ist wohl im eigenen Kosmos aus Egoismus, Faulheit und selbstverliebter Außendarstellung gefangen.


Ihr ganzen tollen Freerider und Downhiller da draußen! Falls ihr an der BMX-Bahn vorbeikommt, wenn diese fertig ist, dann gibt's von Papa ein paar nette erklärende Worte.
Ich würde vorher zum Schaufeln mal rumschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (25. November 2013)

Lieber Steffen,
Dein Post ist ein größer widerspruch in sich, soll ich hier dazu was noch schreiben weiss ich nicht mehr. 
Schade...


----------



## zoomie (25. November 2013)

Janis, er ist einfach angepisst... Ist doch verständlich...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2013)

Ich stehe momentan auch lieber sonntags um 6:00 auf, um dann in einsturzgefährdeten Buden verranzte Reste der Einrichtung zu knipsen. Das mag einigen komisch vorkommen, ist es auch. Weiß der Hermann, wann, und ob überhaupt, ich wieder so radeln kann wie im letzten Jahr, aber es gibt so viele junge Fahrer, die noch die nächsten Jahrzehnte durch den Wald brettern werden. Ich mag dieses "nach mir die 2m Regel" Denken nicht, weshalb ich besonders Schappi nochmal besonders erwähnen will, der den ganzen harten Weg sicher nicht für seinen eigenen Spaß am Wochenende gegangen ist. Ich stehe jedenfalls, so gut ich kann, zur Sache, und die heißt: Spaß im Wald im gegenseitigem Einvernehmen mit Forst und anderen Nutzern. 

Ohne den Konsens mit der NLF, den Bau  der Strecken und der Akzeptanz der Biker dieser Strecken, würde es immer schwieriger werden, den geliebten Sport Abseits der Forstautobahn auszuüben. 

Weil ich das mittlerweile verstanden habe ist es mir eigentlich piepegal, ob das bei dem Einen oder Anderen gut ankommt oder nicht. Hauptsache, die ganze Arbeit war nicht umsonst. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2013)

Danke, Homer!
Die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließender Kneipenplünderei find ich gut.
Nikolaus hätte ich frei, oder 15.12. oder 23.12. Wer würde denn kommen?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Danke, Homer!
> Die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließender Kneipenplünderei find ich gut.
> Nikolaus hätte ich frei, oder 15.12. oder 23.12. Wer würde denn kommen?


----------



## janisj (25. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Danke, Homer!
> Die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließender Kneipenplünderei find ich gut.
> Nikolaus hätte ich frei, oder 15.12. oder 23.12. Wer würde denn kommen?



Die Frage sollte man doch "Parteikorrekt" formulieren:
"Wer kann sich würdig fühlen, mit dem König an einem Tisch zu sitzen"

 @tweetygogoaway: genau, verpi** dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. November 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte man doch "Parteikorrekt" formulieren:
> "Wer kann sich würdig fühlen, mit dem König an einem Tisch zu sitzen"
> 
> @tweetygogoaway: genau, verpi** dich


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2013)

@Janis: dieses mal muss ich widersprechen: die Smileys von tweety sind doch irgendwie wie ein vorgezogener Adventskalender (zugegeben einer von denen, wo man die Schokolade nach dem ersten Probieren gerne dem kleinen Bruder abgibt).


----------



## bastis (25. November 2013)

Ab Samstag bzw Sonntag wäre auch ich gern dabei zu helfen an der bmx bahn. 
Steffen, ich wäre dabei. 

Tee ty hat animierende bildchen für sich entdeckt. Süss


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2013)

Am Wochenende wird wohl am Samstag an der BMX-Bahn weitergemacht.


----------



## NightWing77 (26. November 2013)

Weihnachtsmarktbummel bin ich dabei.


----------



## 1Tintin (26. November 2013)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarktbummel bin ich dabei.



Wenn's Glühwein gibt mache ich auch mit


----------



## NightWing77 (26. November 2013)

Bei drei Weihnachtsmärkten inna Stadt werden wir wohl nen Stand finden der Glühwein verkauft


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. November 2013)

Hannover City oder woanders ?
6.12 würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. November 2013)




----------



## NightWing77 (27. November 2013)

Na ich sage mal Hannover City. Einfach größer und mehr Auswahl.
Vor allem was im eventuellen Anschluß an den Weihnachtsmarkt die Kneipentour betrifft.
Ist doch ein Wunsch/Vorschlag von unserem Üstrafahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (27. November 2013)

Ich hab am 6.12. selber Weihnachtsfeier in Hannover und könnte 4 Leute (die sich nicht übergeben müssen) anschließend wieder Rg Basche/Hohenbostel mit nach Hause nehmen


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. November 2013)

Am Wochenende wird am Samstag um 12 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn weitergebaut.


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. November 2013)

hier in bkk ist es kalt :-(
nur 28 c grad.


----------



## Fredpat (29. November 2013)

Ich habe dieses wochenende, entgegen meiner ankündigung, leider doch an beiden tagen keine zeit. 
Danke an alle die trotz des wetters im dreck arbeiten werden. Bis bald.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Dezember 2013)

Am Samstag darf an der BMX-Bahn wieder ab 12 geholfen werden. Das heißt, bei Windgeschwindigkeiten unter 100 km/h.


----------



## AquaShock (5. Dezember 2013)

Den Wind könnte man mit einem 27,5'' sogar als Rückenwind benutzen. Aber natürlich nur mit einem 27,5'' ..

Bin dabei.


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Dezember 2013)

Am Wochenende finden keine Bauarbeiten auf der BMX-Bahn statt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Dezember 2013)

Am Samstag darf theoretisch an der BMX-Bahn ab 12 geholfen werden. Praktisch natürlich auch.


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Dezember 2013)

Theoretisch bin ich da und praktisch auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Bee (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank an die ATBienen für die tatkräftige Hilfe. 8 schaufelnde Mädels sieht man nicht jeden Tag.
Ich hoffe der Muskelkater war erträglich.


----------



## Miss_Bee (23. Dezember 2013)

Hat riesig Spaß gemacht! Der Muskelkater ist auszuhalten


----------



## Hanka (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann meine Arme auch noch bewegen...war aber ganz schön ko danach ABer gerne mal wieder!


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Dezember 2013)

Am Samstag wäre ab 12 wieder basteln an der BMX-Bahn. Bei Regen lassen wir es aber ausfallen, da man in der Pampe kaum Schubkarre fahren kann. Wird Samstag morgen entschieden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Dezember 2013)

Fällt aus. Keine Bauarbeiten am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Dezember 2013)

Nächstes we könnte ich wohl auch wieder. Ich brauch Bewegung. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Januar 2014)

Sorry Homer. Auch dieses Wochenende gibt es keine Bauarbeiten.
Wahrscheinlich geht es nächste Woche weiter.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2014)

Ich war heut mal zu Fuß auf der Rakete. Ich will wieder faaaaahren !!!!


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Januar 2014)

Am Samstag wird ab 12 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn weitergebaut.


----------



## taxifolia (10. Januar 2014)

Sommerparty Deisterfreun.de am 12.Juli 2014 Naturfreundehaus. Haltet euch den Termin frei. Näheres in Kürze


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Januar 2014)

klingt super, Taxi!

Weiß jemand, wie man hier im neuen Gewand die IG findet?


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2014)

schau mal hier nach, da ist die IG Deisterfreunde jetzt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/deisterfreun-de.17/


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
habe heute eine e-mail von Herrn Nüsser dem Reiveirförster der NLF bekommen, das im Bereich Ü30 Ladies Only Holzeinschag stattfinden wird: Hier die Nachricht mit der Bitte sich an die Sperrungen zu halten und eventuelle Schäden durch die Harvester nicht als Schikane zu nehmen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,

ab der 4. Kw. bis voraussichtlich 10. Kw. laufen im meinem Revier hochmechanisierte Holzeinschlagsmaßnahmen von denen auch die beiden Downhill-Trassen betroffen sind. Den genauen Zeitpunkt kann ich allerdings noch nicht absehen. Wir werden zeitnah jeweils die Trassen nach den Vorgaben der UVV sperren. Ich möchte Sie bitten diese Information auf Ihrer Internetseite zu veröffentlichen, mit dem dringenden Hinweis, dass sich die Nutzer im eigenen Interesse an die Sperrung halten.

Ich weise schon jetzt ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass voraussichtlich durch den Maschineneinsatz auch Sprünge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden können.


----------



## reflux (16. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht's mit ner Ausfahrt am Samstag aus ? Muss 29er testen


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Januar 2014)

Am Wochenende gibt es keine Bauarbeiten an der BMX-Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut das mit buddeln am WE aus ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Januar 2014)

Am Samstag wird ab 12 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn gebuddelt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2014)

Am Samstag darf ab 12 an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Februar 2014)

Da das Wetter nicht so schlecht aussieht, darf am Samstag ab 12 an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.
Falls es doch noch schütten sollte, gebe ich bis Freitag hier Bescheid.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2014)

ich glaub ne meldung bei fb kann ich mir sparen, oder ?


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Februar 2014)

Kannst doch schreiben, feierliche Eröffnung und Probefahren und ... Dann wird sicher voll ;-)


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Februar 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus. Deswegen ab 12 morgen basteln.


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
haben den Veranstaltungskalender vom Feggendorfer Stollen bekommen,

wenn ihr mal auf eiren Touren dort vorbei kommt haltet mal an.
oder schaut mal bei einer der Veranstaltungen vorbei.


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Februar 2014)

Am Samstag wird an der BMX-Bahn weitergebaut.
Aber von 14-17 Uhr. Dann könnt ihr vorher eine Runde fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (14. Februar 2014)

Ist schon jemand vorher da ?
Ich würde ggf schon gegen 12/13 Uhr an der bmx bahn auftauchen.


----------



## Fredpat (14. Februar 2014)

Ich fall dieses wochenende schon wieder gesundheitstechnisch, bzw. krankheitstechnisch, aus.


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute
 für die beiden Trails Ü30 und Ladies Only füren wir in Zusammenarbeit mit Der Hochschule für angewandet Wissenschaften Hamburg eine Studiearbeit zur erarbeitung eines Rettungskonzeptes für die beiden Trails durch.
Dazu wird es am 22.2. auf beiden Trails eine Große Befahrungs- undf Ortskundeübung der Rettungsdienste und Feuerwehren geben.
Daher seid bitte an dem Tag vorsichtig bei der Befahrung der Trails.
Interessierte Mitglieder sind gerne willkommen. Sollten sich aber in das Geschehen intergireren und beim Befahren der Strecken mit großen roten oder orangen Autos rechnen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2014)

Am Samstag darf ab 12 wieder an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2014)

Evel
 ich brauche Samstag Morgen um 10.00 Uhr die Fahrgenehmigung für die stattfindende Übung.
Kommst du um 100:00 Uhr auch dazu, oder soll ich sie bei dir abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Übung gestern


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Februar 2014)

Am Wochenende sind keine Arbeiten an der BMX-Bahn.


----------



## schaumi (6. März 2014)

ein Bericht über die zwei "offiziellen" Strecken im Deister aus der aktuellen Freeride...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578037?in=set

Wie kann ich das Bild für alle sichtbar einfügen...???


----------



## jammerlappen (6. März 2014)

bist Du sicher, dass Du das willst?


----------



## schaumi (6. März 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> bist Du sicher, dass Du das willst?



Deine Zweifel wären wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unbegründet...bin zwar kein "Rechtsverdreher"...aber könntest Recht haben...

@Admin: ggf. Link wieder löschen!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. März 2014)

Am Samstag darf ab 12 Uhr wieder an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden. Wer dort später mal springen möchte, oder ein stylisches GoPro-Video machen möchte, sollte erscheinen.


----------



## schappi (12. März 2014)

evel hat es schon die Begehung mit region und NLF gegeben?
Keine Einwände? Oder sind Änderungen notwendig?


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. März 2014)

Begehung haben wir gemacht. Es ist alles gut.


----------



## schappi (14. März 2014)

Respekt!


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Samstag darf ab 12 Uhr wieder an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden. Wer dort später mal springen möchte, oder ein stylisches GoPro-Video machen möchte, sollte erscheinen.


 
Soll das etwa heißen, dass wir was anderes machen können am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (15. März 2014)

Nein, wir haben doch extra für dich den Chicken-Double gebaut!


----------



## Maui81 (16. März 2014)

Hi Duds,
ich bin letztes We mit meinem Bruder die Strecke (Ladys) gefahren. Leider finden unmittelbar der Strecke Waldarbeiten statt,so das auch Teile der Strecke kaum befahrbar waren. Jetzt haben wir gehört das bald wieder arbeiten an der Strecke stattfinden. Wir würden uns daran gerne beteilligen. Die Strecke ist echt genial.  Mein Bruder und ich wohnen beide in Springe von daher ist das also kein Weg


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. März 2014)

Das wird leider noch ein paar Wochen dauern, da die Beteiligung bei den Bauarbeiten eher mäßig ist.
Wir müssen vorher noch die BMX-Bahn fertigstellen. Ihr dürft gerne dort vorbeikommen und helfen.
Die Strecke ist unterhalb des Ladies.


----------



## Maui81 (17. März 2014)

Hört sich gut an.
Ja die BMX-Bahn kenne ich .
Wenn ihr dieses We da seid kommen wir vorbei 
Sollen wir irgendwas an Arbeitsmaterial mitbringen ?


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. März 2014)

Werkzeug und alles ist vorhanden. Brauchen nur fleißige Hände 

Ob und wann bauen wird ein paar Tage vorher angekündigt.


----------



## Bike-Infection (19. März 2014)

Biketestival und Garagesale bei Bike-Infection.de, teste Dein Traumbike am Samstag den 21. und 22.03.2014 bei Hannover / Barsinghausen direkt am Deister.

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2014)

Am Wochenende sind keine Bauarbeiten an der BMX-Bahn.
Wahrscheinlich geht es nächsten Samstag weiter.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. März 2014)

Samstag sind Bauarbeiten an der BMX-Bahn von 14-17 Uhr. Ihr könnt also vorher noch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Saishirou (29. März 2014)

Sooo, wir haben heute die Landung &' Ausfahrt der BMX'e gebaut.
Lukas hat sich als erster über den Sprung gewagt, hier ein kleines Video dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (30. März 2014)

geht nich ;( will ma sehn


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. April 2014)

Dieses Wochenende wird am Sonntag ab 12 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn weitergebaut.
Falls es stark regnen sollte, fällt das Bauen aus. Das Fahren mit Schubkarre wird dann leider schwierig.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. April 2014)

Fast vergessen! Bringt eure Bikeklamotten mit. Wenn das Wetter gut ist, buddeln wir nicht solange, und gehen dann noch ne Runde fahren.


----------



## BASTIAN0301 (4. April 2014)

wann und wo kann man euch antreffen???...bin noch neu was das biken im wald angeht...suche leute mit denen ich das neue hobby teilen kann =)


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. April 2014)

Die BMX Bahn liegt etwa 500 Meter unterhalb der Wennigser Wasserräder. Wenn du vom Waldkater/Wennigsen aus kommst rechts vom Weg. Ansonsten am Parkplatz Waldkater biker fragen, gegen 12Uhr ist da irgendwo immer jemand.


----------



## schappi (5. April 2014)

Hallo Leute
 Gute Nachrichten von der Region Hannover
Der Zuschuss für die Beschilderung der beiden Strecken ist bewilligt worden.
Jetzt können wir mit dem Aufstellen der Beschilderung beginnen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (11. April 2014)

Da es kurz vor'm Wochenende ist, mal wieder ein sinnfreier Satz von mir.
"Ab 12 Uhr darf an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden. Sonntag."


----------



## schappi (12. April 2014)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de
Anlässlich der Übung mit ASB, DRK und Feuerwehr auf dem Ladies und dem Ü30 haben wir über einen 1. Hilfekurs speziell füe Vereinsmitglieder und für MTB Unfälle gesprochen.
Der ASB würde gern einen oder mehrere Spezielle 1. Hilfekurse für uns durchführen Dauer 1 Tag Thema 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen, Kosten 25;- Euronen / Teilnehmer.
Wer hat Interesse? Stefan und ich werden dann mit dem ASB Kurse organisieren.
Bitte in der Liste Eintragen:
List 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen.

1. Stefan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Übung und Taxi als "Unfallopfer"


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## schappi (12. April 2014)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de
Anlässlich der Übung mit ASB, DRK und Feuerwehr auf dem Ladies und dem Ü30 haben wir über einen 1. Hilfekurs speziell füe Vereinsmitglieder und für MTB Unfälle gesprochen.
Der ASB würde gern einen oder mehrere Spezielle 1. Hilfekurse für uns durchführen Dauer 1 Tag Thema 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen, Kosten 25;- Euronen / Teilnehmer.
Wer hat Interesse? Stefan und ich werden dann mit dem ASB Kurse organisieren.
Bitte in der Liste Eintragen:
List 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen.

1. Stefan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4.Hoerman


----------



## jammerlappen (13. April 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da es kurz vor'm Wochenende ist, mal wieder ein sinnfreier Satz von mir.
> "Ab 12 Uhr darf an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden. Sonntag."


Jemand Lust vorher noch was rumzuhüpfen?


----------



## mot_liege (22. April 2014)

kein wort von/zu den deisterfreunden?!

http://www.haz.de/Videos?bcpid=1896788706&bclid=1704094694&bctid=3491790798001


----------



## momme (22. April 2014)

Eigentlich muß dazu gar nicht groß was gschrieben werden. Das ist der gleiche Kram, der die Jahre über immer wieder in den Zeitungen aufgetaucht ist. Und wie fast immer schlecht recherchiert. Es gab die gewünschten Gespräche schon. Es gibt auch eine Interessengruppe der Mountainbiker, die sich mit dem Thema bestens auskennt. Es gibt auch die Regionsverwaltung, die das Thema schon bearbeitet. Da wirkt es dann schon merkwürdig, wenn sich weder der Wanderer, noch der Förster oder auch der Journalist nicht an diese wenden....


----------



## caromaus (22. April 2014)

Ich sage da trotzdem mal was zu, einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. April 2014)

momme schrieb:


> Eigentlich muß dazu gar nicht groß was gschrieben werden. Das ist der gleiche Kram, der die Jahre über immer wieder in den Zeitungen aufgetaucht ist. Und wie fast immer schlecht recherchiert. Es gab die gewünschten Gespräche schon. Es gibt auch eine Interessengruppe der Mountainbiker, die sich mit dem Thema bestens auskennt. Es gibt auch die Regionsverwaltung, die das Thema schon bearbeitet. Da wirkt es dann schon merkwürdig, wenn sich weder der Wanderer, noch der Förster oder auch der Journalist nicht an diese wenden....



Eben (t) ! Bislang liegt uns keine Anfrage vor. Aber vielleicht weiß ja die RACEFACTORY mehr.


----------



## taxifolia (23. April 2014)

Die Trailschilder sind da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (23. April 2014)

Falls ihr noch jemanden für den Erste-Hilfe-Kurs braucht, wäre ich dabei


----------



## ssiemund (23. April 2014)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreun.de
> Anlässlich der Übung mit ASB, DRK und Feuerwehr auf dem Ladies und dem Ü30 haben wir über einen 1. Hilfekurs speziell füe Vereinsmitglieder und für MTB Unfälle gesprochen.
> Der ASB würde gern einen oder mehrere Spezielle 1. Hilfekurse für uns durchführen Dauer 1 Tag Thema 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen, Kosten 25;- Euronen / Teilnehmer.
> Wer hat Interesse? Stephan und ich werden dann mit dem ASB Kurse organisieren.
> ...


 
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4.Hoerman
5. GONZO


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Wann wäre denn ca. der Termin und wo ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2014)

Wer fährt morgen ne Runde? Ich muss mal mein neues Körpergewicht testen. Teile Tuning war gestern 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn ca. der Termin und wo ?


Hallo DHF

 Termin kann erst festgesetzt werden, wenn wir genügend Teilnehmer haben. Ohne Teilnehmer kein Kurs.
Hast du denn Interesse?


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Carsten, ja 2 Personen


----------



## ssiemund (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Carsten, ja 2 Personen


... und die heißen?


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Ich und er *grins*
wieviele Teilnehmer brauchen wir denn ?


----------



## ssiemund (26. April 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreun.de
> Anlässlich der Übung mit ASB, DRK und Feuerwehr auf dem Ladies und dem Ü30 haben wir über einen 1. Hilfekurs speziell füe Vereinsmitglieder und für MTB Unfälle gesprochen.
> Der ASB würde gern einen oder mehrere Spezielle 1. Hilfekurse für uns durchführen Dauer 1 Tag Thema 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen, Kosten 25;- Euronen / Teilnehmer.
> Wer hat Interesse? Stephan und ich werden dann mit dem ASB Kurse organisieren.
> ...


1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich und er *grins*
> wieviele Teilnehmer brauchen wir denn ?


Mindestens 10, maximal 20 pro Kurs
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## schappi (26. April 2014)

bei gutem Wetter könnten wir den Kurs ja am Nordmannsturm oder Annaturm machen


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Genau. Du fährst Teerweg und wir können am noch hoffentlich lebenden Objekt üben ;-)
Tom und ich wollen auch nur mitmachen um euch Ost deister Fuzzies mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## chris2305 (26. April 2014)

1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2
8. Chris


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Genau. Du fährst Teerweg und wir können am noch hoffentlich lebenden Objekt üben ;-)
> Tom und ich wollen auch nur mitmachen um euch Ost deister Fuzzies mal wieder zu sehen.



dann lass uns einfach mal wieder ne gemeinsame runde drehen.
hab jetzt wieder mehr zeit


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Gerne. Viel Zeit? Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Gerne. Viel Zeit? Was ist das?



Das kann Dir nur Tom erklären


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2014)

Dease schrieb:


> Das kann Dir nur Tom erklären


Wir machen das nur um dich mal wieder zu retten...


----------



## Dease (26. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wir machen das nur um dich mal wieder zu retten...



Was heisst hier mal wieder? Das letzte Mal ist schon 2 1/2 Jahre her


----------



## chris2305 (26. April 2014)

Ich dreh mit


----------



## Madeba (27. April 2014)

DF-Traditionsrunde ?
Hört sich nach einem guten Plan an


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. April 2014)

Fortbildung ist immer gut...
Da melde ich mich doch mal unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es zeitlich vielleicht doch nicht passt, mit an.
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2
8. Chris
9. Luck-Luke-03


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. April 2014)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Fortbildung ist immer gut...
> Da melde ich mich doch mal unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es zeitlich vielleicht doch nicht passt, mit an.
> 1. Stephan
> 2. Roudy
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Nun mit korrekten Daten.


----------



## schappi (27. April 2014)

Die Diskusion um die DF Traditionsrunde hört sich wie ertse Pläne zum DK6 an.
Der letzte von Chris organisierte DK war doch ein riesen Erfolg.
Wollt ihr Weltmeister Aboriginies das nicht mal in die Hand nehmen, damit die Leute mal wieder zu euch rüberkommen?


----------



## schappi (27. April 2014)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Fortbildung ist immer gut...
> Da melde ich mich doch mal unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es zeitlich vielleicht doch nicht passt, mit an.
> 1. Stephan
> 2. Roudy
> ...



Da fehlt nur noch einer und der Kurs kann stattfinden.

Mal im Ernst, da das ein spezieller Kurs nur für uns ist, könnten wir den auch sehr Waldnah durchführen.
Naturfreunedeheim Basche , Annaturm, Deisteralm oder dergleichen. Ansonstenwird er wahrscheinlich beim ASB in Basche stattfinden.

Jetzt noch 2-3 Interessenten und wir können mit der Terminplanung beginnen.

Ziel ist es in Situationen wie diesen den Kamaraden zu helfen, bis der Rettungsdienst eintrifft, und das wird nicht in 15min wie in besiedelten Gebieten sein


----------



## Dease (27. April 2014)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Fortbildung ist immer gut...
> Da melde ich mich doch mal unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es zeitlich vielleicht doch nicht passt, mit an.
> 1. Stephan
> 2. Roudy
> ...



Bin auch dabei, wenn ich Zeit hab. Dann kann ich den DHF auch mal versorgen, wenn er wieder mit der Schulter oder dem Kopf bremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. April 2014)

Super so langsam wird es was und alle kommen aus dem Winterschlaf
Hier die neue Liste
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2
8. Chris
9. Luck-Luke-03
10. Dease

Was ist mit dem Könich vom Berg und seinem Gefolge
Wollt ihr euch nicht auch Weiterbilden, Wenn ich mal um eine Audienz beim Schatzkanzler bitte  um zu ersuchen, das er seine Schatulle für Mitglieder des Bautrups öffnet?


----------



## jammerlappen (27. April 2014)

Vielleicht haste Recht, dass sowas doch mal wieder ganz nützlich ist, wobei ich a) immer wieder durch Anwendungspraxis meinen Wissensstand auffrische und b) keinen Plan habe, ob ich am unbekannten Zeitpunkt können werde (ja, ich gebe zu, dass es den anderen genauso gehen dürfte).


----------



## schappi (28. April 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Vielleicht haste Recht, dass sowas doch mal wieder ganz nützlich ist, wobei ich a) immer wieder durch Anwendungspraxis meinen Wissensstand auffrische und b) keinen Plan habe, ob ich am unbekannten Zeitpunkt können werde (ja, ich gebe zu, dass es den anderen genauso gehen dürfte).


 
was willst du mir mit diesen Zeilen mitteilen? Sprich zu dem der an deinen Lippen hängt


----------



## jammerlappen (28. April 2014)

Dass ich a) keinen Plan hab, wann der Termin ist und somit nicht wirklich zu-/absagen kann   und b) ich immer der Trottel bin, der nicht einfach weiterfährt, wenn sich wer zerlegt hat.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2014)

Die Liste ist jetzt erstmal um herauszufinden wer Interesse und auch Bedarf an einem 1. Hilfekurs speziell für Biker hat.
und so wie du dich beschreibst bist du der Protoyp des Teilnehmers
Ich setzt dich und deine Liebste mal mit auf die Liste

Hier die neue Liste
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2
8. Chris
9. Luck-Luke-03
10. Dease
11. Jammerlappen
12. Elma


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2014)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist mit dem Könich vom Berg und seinem Gefolge
> Wollt ihr euch nicht auch Weiterbilden, Wenn ich mal um eine Audienz beim Schatzkanzler bitte  um zu ersuchen, das er seine Schatulle für Mitglieder des Bautrups öffnet?


 
Dein gar lieblich sirrender Wunsch gelangte an mein Ohr.

Ich sach´ ma´ - JA 
Jeder der den deisterfreun.de Erste-Hilfe-Kurs bestanden hat sollte ab da mit einem weißen Helm mit roten Kreuz fahren. Oder wenigstens mit Armbinde


----------



## jammerlappen (29. April 2014)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Liste ist jetzt erstmal um herauszufinden wer Interesse und auch Bedarf an einem 1. Hilfekurs speziell für Biker hat.
> und so wie du dich beschreibst bist du der Protoyp des Teilnehmers
> Ich setzt dich und deine Liebste mal mit auf die Liste
> 
> ...


 
Die Liebste wird bei Gelegenheit fernmündlich über die wesentlichen Inhalte informiert werden.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2014)

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Kommt aber, wie bei vielen, auf den Termin an. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (29. April 2014)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse. Kommt aber, wie bei vielen, auf den Termin an.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 Ich bin dran, hoffe Morgen eine Antwort bieten zu können.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. April 2014)

1. Hilfe Kurs Interessenten
Hier die neue Liste
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Downhillfaller2
8. Chris
9. Luck-Luke-03
10. Dease
11. Jammerlappen
12. Homer


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. April 2014)

1. Hilfe Kurs Interessenten
Hier die neue Liste
1. Stephan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4. Hoerman
5. GONZO
6. Downhillfaller
7. Barbie SHG
8. Chris
9. Luck-Luke-03
10. Dease
11. Jammerlappen
12. Homer

Hab mal den Platzhalter von Downhillfaller ausgefüllt.


----------



## ssiemund (30. April 2014)

Hallo Ersthelfer
so, hab nun die Termine. Der ASB scheint leider nicht nur auf uns gewartet zu haben deshalb kann ich nur zwei Termine angeben, der mit der größten Übereinstimmung wird genommen. Zur Umfrage gehts hier: http://doodle.com/ss6c52repyzswawr
Hoffentlich klappt das mit der doodelei  bitte schnell eintragen, ewig werden die auch nicht beide Termine für uns freihalten können.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag darf um 12 nochmal an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.


----------



## wurzelpistensau (4. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch an etwas Fortbildung interessiert! Ersthelfer liegt bei mit 3 Jahre zurück... 
Nehmt mich doch bitte mal in die Liste auf!


----------



## ssiemund (4. Mai 2014)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Wäre auch an etwas Fortbildung interessiert! Ersthelfer liegt bei mit 3 Jahre zurück...
> Nehmt mich doch bitte mal in die Liste auf!


Machen wir gerne, aber wir wissen ja nicht wann du Zeit hast. Trag dich doch bitte in den Kalender ein. Der 07.06 ist momentan Favorit
http://doodle.com/ss6c52repyzswawr
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelpistensau (4. Mai 2014)

Schon passiert! 

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## ssiemund (4. Mai 2014)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Schon passiert!
> 
> Grüße,
> Sascha


... schon gesehen


----------



## ssiemund (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Deister-Biker
ich möchte nochmals an unseren Notfall Kurs für Mountainbiker erinnern. Bei Interesse tragt euch bitte in die Liste des folgenden Links ein: http://doodle.com/ss6c52repyzswawr
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2014)

Roudy
 könntest du vielleicht eine Rundmail an alle Mitglieder senden und auf den 1. Hilfe Kurs hinweisen?


----------



## AquaShock (9. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,
ist dieses Wochenende irgendwo eine Buddelaktion ? Die BMX ist soweit ja fertig.


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Mai 2014)

Ne. Bin am Wochenende nicht da.


----------



## ssiemund (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Deister-Biker
ich möchte nochmals an unseren Notfall Kurs für Mountainbiker erinnern. Als Termin steht nur noch der 07. Juni zur Verfügung da der ASB aufgrund des geringen Interesse den 31. Mai nicht mehr für uns reservieren konnte. Wer noch mitmachen möchte bitte in die Liste eintragen:http://doodle.com/ss6c52repyzswawr
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag darf ab 12 Uhr nochmal an der BMX-Bahn geholfen werden.


----------



## taxifolia (5. Juni 2014)

AN ALLE:		 Am Pfingst- Montag 09.06.2014 um 12 Uhr Treffen am Nienstedeter Pass. Die Schilder müssen aufgestellt werden. Eine der letzten Gelegenheit nochmal buddeln zu dürfen ;-) 

taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Juni 2014)

Menno... viel zu kurzfristig, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (5. Juni 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Menno... viel zu kurzfristig, leider


nicht traurig sein...


----------



## ssiemund (7. Juni 2014)

Das war er, der Erstehilfe/Notfallmaßnahmen-Kurs. Anbei ein paar Impressionen:
Die stabile Seitenlage



 

richtiges entfernen des Helmes


 

Versorgung eines schwer gestürzten Radlers


 
Anwendungen des Dreiecktuches


 

Die Übungspuppe für Herzmasage und Beatmung 


 
die entsprechende Übung dazu


 
Und das neue deisterfreun.de Ersthelferteam 



 
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Spacetime (8. Juni 2014)

BMX Bahn von heute


----------



## taxifolia (9. Juni 2014)

Sooooo, auf' m Ü-30 stehen jetzt alle Schilder. Hat Spaß gemacht- danke an alle Buddler.


----------



## ssiemund (9. Juni 2014)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Sooooo, auf' m Ü-30 stehen jetzt alle Schilder. Hat Spaß gemacht- danke an alle Buddler.


Buddler ist falsch, eher Klopfer 
Stephan


----------



## taxifolia (10. Juni 2014)

Das erste Schild der deisterfreunde !!!





Das erste Schild.

Geleaber 



Ein bischen Gelaber vor der Arbeit

 
Und das letzte Sxchild am Ü 30.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (10. Juni 2014)

sauber Leute! Danke für den Einsatz!


----------



## LocoFanatic (10. Juni 2014)

Richtig gut!


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juni 2014)

War lustig....ein paar CC'ler und All Mountain Fahrer waren total geschockt als sie die Schilder gesehen haben.
Aber jetzt sieht es garantiert jeder das das kein Wanderweg sondern eine MTB Strecke ist. Danke an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2014)

Super. Hab's leider erst zu spät mitbekommen.  


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Spacetime (14. Juni 2014)

heute Ü30 die beiden oberen Schilder


----------



## Spacetime (14. Juni 2014)

hat es erwischt, das sind Bilder von ganz oben


----------



## ssiemund (14. Juni 2014)

Spacetime schrieb:


> hat es erwischt, das sind Bilder von ganz oben


na prima  das hat ja nicht lange gedauert, versteh nicht was in diesen Menschen vorgeht.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. Juni 2014)

Bitte, welcher Idiot macht so etwas?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2014)

Die Powercrew aus Wennigsen?  
Aber eigentlich fallen mir da einige ein...warum sollte es den Schildern anders gehen als den Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (14. Juni 2014)

keine mountainbiker, da weiter unten noch alles steht und auf dem trail selber die kleinen schilder ebenso stehen


----------



## enno112 (14. Juni 2014)

Ist wie im echten Leben; bekloppte triffste überall.....
Nicht entmutigen lassen, es wird das ganze Leben lang vorkommen (leider)


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir als Wanderer die Arbeit gar nicht machen und da 10 Minuten lang an dem Schild rumwerkeln.
Also irgendwie sind im Deister nur noch bekloppte unterwegs.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2014)

Nachricht vom König:
Am WE wird am *Samstag und Sonntag* jeweils ab 12.00 Uhr an der BMX-Bahn gebaut. 
Helfer sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Hirsch80 (17. Juni 2014)

Moin bin neu im Bereich MTB da ich aus Eimbeckhausen komme und eure Seite gefunden habe wollte ich mal fragen ob es Zwingend nötig ist ein Fulli zu haben um solche Strecken zu fahren wie ihr sie gebaut habt oder ist es mit einem normalem MTB auch möglich oder nicht ratsam???

Fahre zurzeit ein Cube Analog 29er.
Mfg. Dominik


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juni 2014)

Selber probieren


----------



## Hirsch80 (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry nicht sehr hilfreich die Antwort :-(
Naja dann muß ich halt schauen wie ich klar komme.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Juni 2014)

Klar, du kannst die Trails auch gut mit dem Hardtail fahren, machen auch andere. Hoch geht ja bekanntlich auch besser als mit den schweren Möhren!

Gibt ja genug Auswahl an Trails, da ist für jeden was dabei!


----------



## mynoxin (18. Juni 2014)

hirsch, mit HT kannst gut fahren da. aber mit dem cube analog wäre ich eher vorsichtiger was ich da fahre. mit 100mm an der front und nem alu rahmen würde ich evtl nicht zu hoch springen. ansonsten kann dir der muellbeutel hier auch bisl was sagen, der geht gut ab mit nem NS HT.


----------



## Mzungu (18. Juni 2014)

die trails sind eigentlich alle gut mit einem hardtail fahrbar. zwar logischerweise nicht so schnell wie mit dem fully, und man lässt die sprünge auch mal eher rechts oder links liegen und nimmt den chicken way drum herum, aber ich finde dass ist für die eigene fahrtechnik ab und zu schonmal ganz gut. nur auf hundert meter wurzelteppich macht das hardtail keinen spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2014)

HT fahren ist doof. macht einfach keinen Spaß auf den trails. hoppelt zu doll und bringt nur die Frisur durcheinander .;-)


----------



## ssiemund (18. Juni 2014)

Hirsch80 schrieb:


> Sorry nicht sehr hilfreich die Antwort :-(
> Naja dann muß ich halt schauen wie ich klar komme.


Eigentlich war die Antwort genau richtig, denn wenn wichtigistimwald sagt viele fahren, dann sind die HT Fahrer die ich kenne alle ziemlich versierte Techniker. Wenn du also nichts mit Grund- und Aktivposition anfangen kannst würde ich dir lieber abraten.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (18. Juni 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> HT fahren ist doof. macht einfach keinen Spaß auf den trails. hoppelt zu doll und bringt nur die Frisur durcheinander .;-)


wieso, du bist doch ständig beim Friseur


----------



## Hirsch80 (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für die vielen Infos werde mal schaun ob ich nen Trail finde und dann werde ich es mal probieren.
Mal schaun was passiert ist halt alles Neuland für mich.
MfG.


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Juni 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> HT fahren ist doof. macht einfach keinen Spaß auf den trails.



So'n Quatsch.
Gruß von der Frühschicht, wo sich inzwischen eine HT-Mehrheit gebildet hat


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2014)

gruß vom rest, wo sich mittlerweile eine fully-mehrheit durchgesetzt hat


----------



## damianfromhell (19. Juni 2014)

Hardtail geht. Ü30 der untere teil z.b dürfte da viel spaß machem.

Im zweifel einfach testen. Farnweg z.b. ist schon recht wurzelig.

Am besten einfach an ein paar leuten anschließen die auch mit dem hardtail unterwegs sind

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juni 2014)

Nebenbei: wird am Wochenende jetzt ab 12h an der BMX-Bahn gebaut?


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2014)

Hardtail sagt genauso viel über die allgemeinen Abfahrtsqualitäten aus wie einfach nur "Fully". 
Wenns HT eine anständige Gabel, vernünftige Geo, breiten Lenker kurzen Vorbau, niedrigen Rahmen mit tiefem Oberrohr und anständige Schlappen vorweisen kann... Daaann würde ich das Radl den allermeisten Fullys im Deister vorziehen.


Fahr einfach mit dem was du hast im Wald rum, und wenn der Sport dir Spaß macht, kannst du immernoch aufrüsten. Das "richtige" Fully wirst du hier im Forum nebenbei nieeemals nie finden.


Hoermann: Du müsstest dir weniger Gedanken um anderer Räder machen, tätest du selber deine Fullys mehr fahren.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2014)

Genau! 12Uhr am Wochenende BMX bahn. Einer der Ecken im Deister auf denen Hardtail und Fullyfahrer gleichermaßen Spaß haben können.

Buddeln ist nebenbei gut für Gesundheit, Stressabbau, Wohlbefinden, Ausdauer, Kraft, Ausgleich zum Radfahren, Sozialkompetenzen und die Demokratie!


----------



## Hirsch80 (20. Juni 2014)

@Muellbeutel
*Danke für deine Antwort genau so was habe ich gesucht werde es probieren und vieleicht sieht man sich ja *
*Mfg. Dominik*


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Juni 2014)

*Vom Chef:*
Das Bauen an der BMX Bahn fällt morgen aus. Stattdessen kann Fahrrad gefahren werden.
Grund: Heute mehr geschafft als erwartet. 

Danke!


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Juni 2014)

moar det ja doof den bin ich ja doch den ganzen tag alleine unterwegs


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2014)

war heute um 12:00 Uhr an cder BMX Bahn, war kein einziger Biker da.


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Juni 2014)

Sind ja auch alle gefahren ;D dafür wurde der grabweg von zwei fleißigen bikern gepfegt

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hab heute ne Runde Steinkrug -> Wassermühlen -> Annaturm -> Köllnischfeld -> Steikrug gedreht. War das erste mal im Deister, hab kaum Biker gesehen aber dafür mir gedanken gemacht weil ich öfter das Gefühl hatte die Singletrails hochzufahren, da ich mich nicht auskenne.
Ist ja nicht so pralle, wenn einem da jemand entgegen kommt, oder sollen in Zukunft noch mehr Schilder aufgestellt werden?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2014)

Hirsch80 schrieb:


> Moin bin neu im Bereich MTB da ich aus Eimbeckhausen komme und eure Seite gefunden habe wollte ich mal fragen ob es Zwingend nötig ist ein Fulli zu haben um solche Strecken zu fahren wie ihr sie gebaut habt oder ist es mit einem normalem MTB auch möglich oder nicht ratsam???
> 
> Fahre zurzeit ein Cube Analog 29er.
> Mfg. Dominik


 
Hi, bei aller Technik Diskussion ist es doch so einfach.
ZWINGEND nötig ist ein geländetaugliches Rad (hast du) und Spaß daran (hast du)
Nimm das vorhandene Rad und fahre einfach los.
Die gebauten Strecken bieten die Möglichkeit große Hindernisse zu umfahren.
Nimm dir die ersten ein zwei Mal Zeit die Strecken anzugucken und überschätze nicht dein Fahrkönnen.

Die Strecken bieten Spaß für alle. Ob mit Treckingrad, E-Bike, 29er mit Starrgabel und allem bis hoch zum 200mmDH-Boliden ist für jeden was dabei. DAS ist das ZIEL!!!

Steige ab wenn es zu heikel wird und/oder fahre mit Leuten die dir helfen.
Tour für Tour steigt dein Können und du entwickelst ein Gefühl dafür ob du mehr Federweg oder ggf. einen Fahrtechnik KUrs besuchen solltest.

Fast jeder von uns hat sich beim heimkommen mit dem ersten Rad wie ein Held gefühlt, nachdem er die erste Abfahrt gemeistert hatte.
Heute rufen Sie:"Federweg, Carbon, Scheibenbremse...etc"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2014)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne Runde Steinkrug -> Wassermühlen -> Annaturm -> Köllnischfeld -> Steikrug gedreht. War das erste mal im Deister, hab kaum Biker gesehen aber dafür mir gedanken gemacht weil ich öfter das Gefühl hatte die Singletrails hochzufahren, da ich mich nicht auskenne.
> Ist ja nicht so pralle, wenn einem da jemand entgegen kommt, oder sollen in Zukunft noch mehr Schilder aufgestellt werden?


 
Hi,

Schilder dürfen nur auf den beiden legalen Strecken stehen.
Wenn du die bergauf fahren kannst - Respekt.

Alle anderen Pfad, die du ggf bergauf fahren kannst sind Wanderwege und dürfen nicht für Radfahrer ausgeschildert werden.
Hier gilt: Ohren auf und immer nach vorn gucken.


----------



## Martin31008 (23. Juni 2014)

Danke erstmal, bis ich mich besser auskenne werd ich besser erstmal die Waldautobahnen fahren. Und was die legalen Stecken angeht werd ich mich nochmal schlaulesen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. Juni 2014)

*Am Sonntag wird am Ladies gebaut,
12Uhr beim Annaturm/trail Anfang.*


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. Juli 2014)

*Samstag ab 12Uhr geht es am Ladies Only mit den Reperaturen weiter. *
Mithelfen damit wir fertig werden. Danke!


----------



## njoerd (3. Juli 2014)

Macht doch mal über die Deisterfreunde Facebook Fanpage eine Veranstaltung auf (am Besten mit anschließendem Rad fahren). dort kann ja dann jeder jeden einladen, dadurch erreicht man mehr Leute und vielleicht kommen dann noch mehr. ;-)


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juli 2014)

ich versuch mal mein glück samstag. muss bis 13uhr arbeiten und bin noch nicht ganz so beweglich aber den berg werde ich wohl noch erklimmen können


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juli 2014)

Danke an alle für dieses wunderbare Wochenende im Wald! Wahnsinnig viele Helfer (für Deisterverhältnisse) die schon den zweiten Samstag in Folge ein Riiiieeeesenstück Ladies Only restauriert haben - Super. Und wer jetzt denkt, dass die anderen das schon machen: es war noch Werkzeug über 

Falls der Papa ohne Helm das auch liest: Genau das hat der Chirurg im KKH zu seinen Schwestern gesagt, als er mich durchcheckte, nachdem ich mit meinem Körper und der kinetischen Energie eines Ford Ka selbigen zerstörte. Seine Fahrerin hätte mir halt nicht die Vorfahrt nehmen sollen. Trotzdem es nicht böse gemeint war, halte ich es für ziemlich doof, ohne Helm den eigenen Kindern vorzumachen, dass man sich ja über so einiges hinwegsetzen kann.

Sooo viele Highlights, aber wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juli 2014)

Sag jetzt net als des mit dem ka ist samstag passiert oo

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juli 2014)

Neee, ist länger her!


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Juli 2014)

Der hatte doch einen Helm, seine windige mütze. Ne Scherz beseite.
Das Trekking Rad mit Satteltasche war der Knaller.
Das Hauptschild oben am Eingang sollte schon ernst genommen werden !!! Also Helmpflicht !!!


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juli 2014)

definitiv. hals und beinbruch^^


----------



## schwermetall (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Jammerlappen,
hast du am Donnerstag so ab 18:30 Lust auf der Misburger BMX-Bahn zu fahren?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2014)

Net wundern nächsten samstag stürze ich mich mal bergab in seeeeehr langsam dafür wie ne rakete bergauf 






Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2014)

Bevor ich es vergesse:
Habe vor 2 Wochen Post von der Region Hannover bekommen, das unser Antrag und Unterlagen auf Ausnahmegenemigung für den Ladies Only eingegangen sind und bearbeitet werden.
Dann können wir diese Jahr noch offiziell beide Trails einweihen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag darf ab 12 Uhr wieder am Ladies only geholfen werden.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2014)

Wir sind in der Zeitung gewesen: KLICK


----------



## WhatTheHell (29. Juli 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wir sind in der Zeitung gewesen: KLICK



Leider ein kostenpflichtiger Beitrag. Vieleicht hat jemand den Artikel elektronisch und kann ihn hier einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juli 2014)

Hmm, der Artikel ist freigegeben. Die Galerie tut einem aber in den Augen weh...


----------



## Spacetime (30. Juli 2014)

da sind ja nur Bilder von den illegalen Strecken


----------



## Straik (30. Juli 2014)

Schön auch die Überschrift der Bildergalerie:

Tricks auf vier Rädern: Mountainbiker im Deister


----------



## caromaus (30. Juli 2014)

Achtung Achtung !!!

An der BMX'Bahn habe ich endlich angefangen die Sprünge optisch in Form zu bringen. Nach dem Unwetter gestern war es eh nötig!  Also bitte nicht am Wochenende springen!!! 

DANKE.


----------



## mynoxin (31. Juli 2014)

gefällt mir sehr gut! Schöne Eindrücke der Qualität des Trails.


----------



## Muellbeutel (31. Juli 2014)

Mhja, das Video ist leider schon etwas älter. Der Trail ist ja mitlerweile wieder viel schöner geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2014)

caromaus schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung !!!
> 
> An der BMX'Bahn habe ich endlich angefangen die Sprünge optisch in Form zu bringen. Nach dem Unwetter gestern war es eh nötig!  Also bitte nicht am Wochenende springen!!!
> 
> DANKE.Anhang anzeigen 309527


 
Danke Dir! Allerdings hab ich wenig Hoffnung, dass der Bitte Rechnung getragen wird...


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Juli 2014)

Ich werde den net befahren 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2014)

Du bist ja auch so verrückt, dass Du "beim Fahren" anhältst und mithilfst  Gute Besserung nebenbei...


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Juli 2014)

Na warum net. Bissel ruhe und Natur genießen hat noch nie geschadet. Danke und drück die Daumen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## caromaus (1. August 2014)

Sollte das für die Zeit der nach Arbeitung nicht hin hauen, und es sind Montag wieder Rillen drin, weil es einer nicht ab warten kann, kommt für die Gesamte Arbeitszeit einfach eine Kette mit Schloß hin!


----------



## njoerd (1. August 2014)

Ich, als Scheriff höchst perönlich, werde mich um euer Anliegen kümmern und am Wochenende mal die neuen Sprünge auf der BMX-Bahn antesten.


----------



## Hirsch80 (2. August 2014)

Moin 
Bin gester den ü 30 Gefahren sehr geil Hut ab habt ihr super gemacht.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die anderen Trails findet zB. Den aus dem Video?..
Würde gern erst noch mal 1-2 andere Trails fahren.
Bin auch am überlegen mir ein fully zu kaufen die Frage stellt sich nur Enduro oder Downhill??

MfG. Dominik


----------



## damianfromhell (2. August 2014)

Hirsch80 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin gester den ü 30 Gefahren sehr geil Hut ab habt ihr super gemacht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die anderen Trails findet zB. Den aus dem Video?..
> Würde gern erst noch mal 1-2 andere Trails fahren.
> ...




Für den deister würde ich zu nem enduro tendieren 


Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mynoxin (3. August 2014)

Hirsch80 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin gester den ü 30 Gefahren sehr geil Hut ab habt ihr super gemacht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die anderen Trails findet zB. Den aus dem Video?..
> Würde gern erst noch mal 1-2 andere Trails fahren.
> ...


Was fährst du denn gerade?


----------



## Hirsch80 (3. August 2014)

Momentan fahre ich ein hardtail cube anlog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (4. August 2014)

Hirsch80 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin gester den ü 30 Gefahren sehr geil Hut ab habt ihr super gemacht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die anderen Trails findet zB. Den aus dem Video?..
> Würde gern erst noch mal 1-2 andere Trails fahren.
> ...




die zweite Strecke findest du wenn du am annaturm bist. wenn du vom nienstädter pass kommst, ca 50 m hinterm annaturm links rein. erst Hindernisse angucken, dann heizen  

zur Fahrradsache. Sagen wir mal so, bist du noch ein Anfänger, und relativ neu im Sport - bleib bei deinem, Hardtail und lern Rad fahren (klingt doof, ist aber so)
Hast du schon einige Skills am Start, (Fahrtechnik ist das A & O) dann reicht dir für alles in der Welt ein Enduro  
Ich sag mal so: Mit Fahrtechnik und einem ordentlichen Enduro lattest du, nicht nur im Deister, 60-70% der LEute ab, die sich Downhiller nennen


----------



## Hirsch80 (4. August 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> die zweite Strecke findest du wenn du am annaturm bist. wenn du vom nienstädter pass kommst, ca 50 m hinterm annaturm links rein. erst Hindernisse angucken, dann heizen
> 
> zur Fahrradsache. Sagen wir mal so, bist du noch ein Anfänger, und relativ neu im Sport - bleib bei deinem, Hardtail und lern Rad fahren (klingt doof, ist aber so)
> Hast du schon einige Skills am Start, (Fahrtechnik ist das A & O) dann reicht dir für alles in der Welt ein Enduro
> Ich sag mal so: Mit Fahrtechnik und einem ordentlichen Enduro lattest du, nicht nur im Deister, 60-70% der LEute ab, die sich Downhiller nennen


Danke
Das ist mal ne aussage, werde dieses Jahr noch an meiner fahrtechnik arbeiten, mit meinen 34 Jahren heilen die Knochen nicht mehr so schnell  
Und danke für die Beschreibung zum Trail
Denke die deisterfreun bekommen bald ein neues mitglied
MfG. Dominik


----------



## reflux (4. August 2014)

Verkaufe mein nicolai Helius ac 29 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/429948-nicolai-nicolai-helius-ac-29-grosze-l-raw


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2014)

Wieviel Rabatt bekommen Deisterfreunde denn?


----------



## reflux (5. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wieviel Rabatt bekommen Deisterfreunde denn?


mir schreiben und dann schauen wir =)


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2014)

Heute war nochmal Begehung aller Strecken der Deisterfreunde durch die Naturschutzbehörde. 
Ü30 und Ladies only sind vollkommen problemlos abgenommen worden. An der Bmx-Bahn gab es ein paar offene Münder.
Für die BMX wird jetzt nach einem etwas anderen Genehmigungskonzept gesucht. Ist aber Alles in Arbeit.
Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das auf der BMX-Bahn nur noch am Wochenende unter Aufsicht der Deisterfreunde gefahren werden darf. 
Danke!


----------



## Madeba (12. August 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ... An der Bmx-Bahn gab es ein paar offene Münder...






Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...unter Aufsicht der Deisterfreunde...



hoffentlich wird Euch daraus im Falle eine Falles nicht noch ein Strick gedreht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. August 2014)

Der Urlaub ist vorbei. Deshalb darf am Samstag wieder ab 12 Uhr am Ladies only geholfen werden.
In Höhe des Panoramadouble geht's los.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. August 2014)

Ich liege noch flach sonst wäre ich da

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (15. August 2014)

schöner Bericht heute in der NP!
Fast ganze Seite und durchweg positiv....


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (16. August 2014)

Bis auf die Regenpause war es heute eigtl ganz nett, und die kleine Abwechslung mit der Schaufel, war auch ganz witzig. Gruß Ben


----------



## damianfromhell (16. August 2014)

Tja teamwork verbindet. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. August 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die NP daheim liegen und könnte den Artikel einscannen.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. August 2014)

Artikel ist freigeschaltet.


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Moin, fährt hier jemand ein Nicolai ION 16 in L oder XL und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen ? Hannover wäre Ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (17. August 2014)

Eventl bei nicolai anrufen und fragen ne Maßnahme? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Ja, das wäre die Alternative - ohne Auto ist auch Lübrechtsen weit weg - wäre das so einfach hätte ich hier nicht gefragt


----------



## enno112 (20. August 2014)

So, war am Montag das erste mal im Deister unterwegs und muss sagen, Hut ab an den Deisterfreun.de Verein 
Habt ja mal so richtig schöne Trail´s gebaut!
Dachte erst nach dem Gardasee-Urlaub bin ich zu verwöhnt, aber dem war nicht so.
Wir sind den Ü30.- und Ladies-Trail gefahren, die uns wirklich sehr gefallen haben.
Obwohl es sehr nass war und unsere Fahrtechnik bei weiten nicht für die großen Drops reicht, hat es trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Natürlich haben wir aufgrund der Wetterlage die Trails geschont, versteht sich ja von selbst wenn man(n) noch öfter dort fahren will.
Auf dem Barbie ist uns dann auch noch ein Förster (nicht mehr der jüngste...) über den Weg gelaufen.
Dieser war aber wieder erwartend sehr freundlich (sehr zu meiner Verwunderung nach den Vorgeschichten der letzten Jahre) zu uns und hat uns nur gebeten nicht den Grabweg zu fahren wegen Rotwild und deren Jungen..., aber beim Barbie würde er nichts sagen!
Natürlich haben wir seiner Bitte entsprochen, sind ja noch genügend andere Trails da.

Also für alle die es mal versuchen wollen, auf jeden Fall ausprobieren (natürlich nur die offiziellen)!

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an den Verein; trotz Regen ein wirklich schöner Tag und mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal...


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2014)

Von den Deisterfreunden können sich die anderen Mittelgebirgsregionen ne Scheibe abschneiden. Das ist ne klasse Leistung.
Lob auch an die Naturschutzbehörde und den /die Revierförster. Es war sicher viel harte Arbeit /Überzeugungsarbeit nötig.
Ich kenne natürlich aus eigener Erfahrung ein paar Strecke bei Euch und sage : "Hut ab !" für diese legalen Bemühungen.

Vllt fragen wir Bielefelder bald gern  um Euren Rat, mit unserer schüchternen _*Initiative zur Legalizierung von MTB Strecken*_ im Teuto.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. August 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Das Allerwichtigste für so ein Projekt sind eine handvoll Leute, die nicht bereit sind aufzugeben, egal wie stark der Gegenwind auch sein mag.
Wenn man durchhält und etwas Glück hat, kann daraus sogar Rückenwind werden!


----------



## damianfromhell (24. August 2014)

So Damian hier der mit dem Maverick (gibt's ja net so viele von) wer ist den der Kollege Baumeister (hab den Namen leider wieder vergessen) der mir heute am Ladys gesagt hat ich darf mich mal anschließen damit ich nun sicher weiß wer hier wer ist 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (24. August 2014)

Über Dir


----------



## damianfromhell (24. August 2014)

Okay den lag ich mit der Vermutung schonmal net verkehrt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schoberson (25. August 2014)

Moin Deisterfreunde,

ich habe mal wieder in eurem Forum gewildert und den Artikel in der NP über den legalen Streckenbau gelesen. Eure Leistung verdient höchste Anerkennung. Dass es noch Menschen gibt, die mit soviel Enthusiasmus und Geduld es schaffen die Interessen vieler unterschiedlicher Parteien zu vereinen und etwas großartiges schaffen, erlebt man in der Bikerszene sehr, sehr selten. Ihr scheint die richtigen Worte und Argumente gefunden zu haben. Es geht auch legal. RESPEKT!!! 

Ich denke, ich spreche auch für die vielen Biker aus Hamburg. Bis bald mal wieder im Deister.


----------



## Renegade87 (26. August 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich war vergagenen Freitag zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs und habe mich an dem Ü30 Trail versucht,
es hat super viel Spaß gemacht und als erstes mal, Respekt, Dank und Anerkennung für die hervorragende Arbeit.
Der Trail ist super genial ausgebaut und das Ganze auch noch Legal.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob es bestimmte Zeiten gibt zu denen dort eine Zusammenkunft zum biken stattfindet?
Und eine kleine Frage noch hinterher, Ich brauche noch einen Fullface Helm und einen Rückenprotktor, kann mir da jemand Empfehlungen bzw. Tipps geben?

MfG

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2014)

Hey Daniel, 

verabredet wird sich meist im Biken im Deister Thema. Die beste Auswahl an Helmen und Protektion hat m. E. Bike Infection in Hohenbostel.


----------



## damianfromhell (26. August 2014)

Anprobieren. Also in shop deines Vertrauens 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (26. August 2014)

Und natürlich dann auch da kaufen  beratungsdiebstahl ist uncool 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (26. August 2014)

Und evoc Rucksäcke mit protection drin und nen paar Helme im Angebot findest bei uns aber halt nicht soviel Auswahl  die kommt erst wieder mit der vororder für 2015 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade87 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, da werde ich mal schauen was ich so finde.
@damianfromhell: Wie erreiche ich denn deinen Shop?


----------



## damianfromhell (26. August 2014)

Asou atb-sport inner Marienstraße. Ist net meiner aber ich arbeite zumindest hier 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade87 (26. August 2014)

PS: Wie ist eure Meinung zum Univega Renegade 8.0, ist das Bike ausreichend für einen Wiedereinstieg in den Sport?
@damianfromhell: Dann sind wir uns bestimmt schonmal über den Weg gelaufen, meine Handschuhe, Helm und Schienbeinschoner kommen von euch


----------



## damianfromhell (26. August 2014)

Bestimmt  lange Haare Tattoos hab da recht viel wiedererkennungswert^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. August 2014)

Das Wetter wird am Sonntag nicht so pralle. Deswegen darf am Ladies only wieder ab 12 Uhr geholfen werden.
Im letzten Abschnitt müssen ein paar Rinnen für den Wasserablauf gegraben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (29. August 2014)

Bitte nicht die kleinen Schilder auf den Strecken zu Sammlerzwecken entfernen. Ich hab nämlich die Arbeit mit dem wieder anschrauben.
Falls jemand so ein Schild für den Bastelkeller haben möchte, können wir noch jede Menge anfertigen lassen. Für eine kleine Spende an die Deisterfreunde könnte man diese dann erwerben.
Hat auch den Vorteil, das die Schilder ohne Löcher sind. Danke!


----------



## reflux (29. August 2014)

Verkaufe
X-Fusion Vector HLR 216x63 inkl. 450er Feder, gebraucht, guter Zustand - 100€

DT Swiss Spline EX1501 650b LRS, XX1 Freilauf,ungefahren aus Neurad 500€


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die tatkräftige Unterstützung heute!
Abgesehen von 4 Leuten, die am Ladies heute zufällig runterkamen und für eine Stunde mitgeholfen haben, waren wir heute zu Dritt. 

Ich hoffe inständig, das die IS-Milizen nicht bis vor die Grenzen Deutschlands vordringen. Bei soviel Einsatzbereitschaft wird wohl aus unserem schönen christlichen Land innerhalb einer Woche ein islamischer Staat.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## damianfromhell (31. August 2014)

Son mist immer. Find ich echt schade immer.... 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sambaolek (1. September 2014)

Meint ihr das mit dem is Milizen paßt hier rein ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2014)

mhh, wird dann für die bikerinnen aber doof. mit burka biken, geht das überhaupt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (1. September 2014)

Zynismus ist frei von Zensur und soll nur auf ironische Art die moralischen Mißstände ausdrücken.


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. September 2014)

Tld Anzug mit FF gibt sich doch gut als Äquivalent.

Hier sollte doch noch Platz sein für kritische Gesellschaftspolitische Überlegungen. Ist doch ein freies Land, und ein ernstes Thema.

König, nächstes mal wohl wieder unangemeldet buddeln. Dann kann es niemand "übersehen".


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. September 2014)

Ein kleines Schild fehlt am Ü30. Unterer Teil am Roadgap. Ein Roter Flock (der Doubles signalisieren soll) lag auch daneben.....


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (13. September 2014)

Wer war eigtl so nett und hatt die beiden großen Tafeln am Ü30 abgeknickt? Das ist zwar wieder fest, aber ist mir gestern aufgefallen....die schönen Schönen Schilder!


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Gibt echt assis aufer Welt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (13. September 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Wer war eigtl so nett und hatt die beiden großen Tafeln am Ü30 abgeknickt? Das ist zwar wieder fest, aber ist mir gestern aufgefallen....die schönen Schönen Schilder!



Ich mein gestern Morgen waren sie oben am Kamm noch heile....
Zumindest das Schild vom Ladies...



damianfromhell schrieb:


> Gibt echt assis aufer Welt



Ja leider, die werden wohl nie aussterben...


----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

Hi hi 
Bin völlig neu und noch unbeholfen. Jedoch scharf aufs biken und möchte gerne mal in den Deister..was lernen. Gibt es Gruppen oder welche die sich dort regelmäßig treffen und nem mädel was zeigen können (trails etc.)
Sowie aufklären übers biken 
Möchte so unbedingt, bräuchte jedoch Hilfe von Kennern. 
Danke LG


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Entweder anschließen oder mal bei den atbienen anfragen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

Schließe mich gern an, weiß halt nicht wie und wo xD
Dazu bin ich Anfängerin und möchte auch keinen ausbremsen


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Tust net. Wenne magst bin eigentlich jedes Wochenende im deister mit iwem xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

Ja klar  mega gern. Auch noch nächsten Monat? Diesen werde ich nicht schaffen :/ leider hat der Tag immer zu wenig std für mich und meinen Hobbys..


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Geht auch wenns Wetter net ewig beschissen ist. Was für nen radl fährst den?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

Bisschen shit Wetter ist noch ok. Fahre nen älteres downhill der schweizer marke Arrow von 2002. 
Wollte gern fur das gaint intrigue1sparen, aber erstmal herausfinden ob das was für mich ist.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Stimmt. Also bergauf schieben wa? Gut mit dem federweg kann ich da net mithalten 
Im zweifel kommst mal bei atb Rum den mal ich dir auf wie du die offiziellen findest 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

So hoch ist der federweg auch nicht. Stimmt bergauf schieben, weil mir die 
Puste ausgeht xD ist halt nen älteres Bike aber ich bin dankbar das ich es habe, so als Anfänger. Wo ist denn atb? Komme aus der Nienburger ecke


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Asou hannover anner Marienstraße 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiSchaFly (13. September 2014)

Ahh ok


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

MiSchaFly schrieb:


> So hoch ist der federweg auch nicht. Stimmt bergauf schieben, weil mir die
> Puste ausgeht xD ist halt nen älteres Bike aber ich bin dankbar das ich es habe, so als Anfänger. Wo ist denn atb? Komme aus der Nienburger ecke





 Fahre nen allmountain und lasse die Doubles immer brav aus also ruhige Kugel 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2014)

tag
endlich war ich auch mal im deister
mit den wuppertalern und zösfeldern am letzten wochenende
das war klasse
aber nicht nur wegen der mitfahrer,
sondern wegen der strecken.
dazu brauch ich glaub ich nicht so viel zu sagen
hatte auf dem rückweg überlegt, wie ich mich bedanken kann
mit worten natürlich
spenden würde ich aber auch wohl einen kleinen betrag
und beim nächsten mal wieder
und so weiter
hat mal jemand die richtige kontonummer für mich?

(grüße an evel knievel und den bmx weltmeister und wer da noch alles so rumstand)
vom jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (18. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> spenden würde ich aber auch wohl einen kleinen betrag
> und beim nächsten mal wieder
> und so weiter
> hat mal jemand die richtige kontonummer für mich?


http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/spendenkonto/


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2014)

jo
danke


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. September 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Was wir brauchen sind hohe Mitgliederzahlen im Verein, damit die Bikelobby größer wird. Wenn ihr also regelmäßig fahrt, wäre es nett die 5 Euronen im Monat als Mitglied zu zahlen.
Wir haben mittlerweile Vereinsmitglieder aus Hamburg, Osnabrück usw.
Ansonsten viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. September 2014)

Auf dem Ladies only hat heute jemand Steine an mehreren Stellen der Strecke entfernt. Das ist schon zum zweiten Mal passiert.
Falls jemand den Übeltäter dabei erwischt, bitte die Polizei holen und Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung und versuchter Körperverletzung machen.


----------



## damianfromhell (22. September 2014)

Wtf Oo na herrlich des ist echt nen Unding 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rigger (22. September 2014)

Hängt doch mal ne wildkamera auf, gibt für schmalen Taler im Internet beim China Mann oder bei Lidl neulich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2014)

so @Evel Knievel gespendet hab ich
aber vereinsmitglied... hmm

ich komme bestimmt drauf zurück


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. September 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Keine Panik! Für Leute die hier regelmäßig fahren, wäre es ganz nett Vereinsmitglied zu werden. Wenn ihr nur 1-2 mal im Jahr vorbeikommt natürlich nicht.
Bis die Tage und viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Wildsau30 (2. Oktober 2014)

Moin wollte kurz bescheid geben das am Ladys O. unten das Schild fehlt.


----------



## Micha086 (2. Oktober 2014)

Morgen um 10 - 12 jm im deister? Werde wahrscheinlich ab springe richtung taternpfahl losfahren


----------



## MiSchaFly (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi hi..bin ja neu hier und wollte morgen mal in den deister. Ist jemand morgen gegen 11:40uhr da unterwegs und könnte mir strecken zeigen? Würde mich sehr freuen  Danke


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2014)

Was war denn gestern im West Deister los? Hab da was von wilden Aktionen mit Autosperren, wild gewordenen Pächtern und Drohungen gegen Radfahrern gehört?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2014)

diese nachricht erreichte uns gestern auf der deisterfreun.de-facebookseite :

Servus Vielleicht könnt ihr uns weiterhelfen, weil ihr im Thema seid? Wir sind heute mit 8 Mountainbikern von der Cecilienhöhe Richtung Teufelsbrücke gefahren (auf festen Wegen). Dann schnitt uns ein PKW den Weg ab, der Fahrer stoppte uns und seine Frau fotografierte uns. Es war der Pächter, der uns einen unschönen Vers auf Mountainbiker gab und uns das Betreten seiner Pacht untersagt hat. Wie gesagt, es war ein "richtiger" Waldweg, kein selbstinszenierter Trail. Nun die Frage. Ist das Verbot rechtens und verbindlich? Vielen Dank für euer Know-How.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja krass OÖ 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja, mit ihm haben wir vorhin gesprochen. Jagd auf 2beiner  
War wohl eine geplante Aktion der Herren.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Oktober 2014)

Gibt echt assis auf der welt

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> diese nachricht erreichte uns gestern auf der deisterfreun.de-facebookseite :
> 
> Servus Vielleicht könnt ihr uns weiterhelfen, weil ihr im Thema seid? Wir sind heute mit 8 Mountainbikern von der Cecilienhöhe Richtung Teufelsbrücke gefahren (auf festen Wegen). Dann schnitt uns ein PKW den Weg ab, der Fahrer stoppte uns und seine Frau fotografierte uns. Es war der Pächter, der uns einen unschönen Vers auf Mountainbiker gab und uns das Betreten seiner Pacht untersagt hat. Wie gesagt, es war ein "richtiger" Waldweg, kein selbstinszenierter Trail. Nun die Frage. Ist das Verbot rechtens und verbindlich? Vielen Dank für euer Know-How.



da neue seite, stell ich´s hier nochmal rein !


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Oktober 2014)

Alle 8 einzeln bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten wegen unerlaubten Fotografierens, Nötigung, Bedrohung (evtl. Beleidigung) und vorsichtshalber wegen aller anderen in Frage kommenden Delikte.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich melde mich freiwillig wenns passt für des dezente auffüllen des steinfeldes im Ladys. Die Lücken dazwischen sind langsam so arg groß ich hab nu drei dicke Dellen inner hr Felge 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2014)

Syntace?


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Oktober 2014)

Ne ne olle alexrims. Chefe hat sich aber seine syntace auch schon leicht angedellt

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2014)

Naja, sagen wir so: da finde ich die Dellen bei dir schlimmer  Wobei ich auch finde, dass man durch Dellen super sehen kann, dass man was falsch gemacht hat (im Gegensatz zu runtergefallenen Ketten).


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Oktober 2014)

nuja 135mm federweg ist wohl auch einfach net des richtige um mit offener bremse da drüber gerauscht zu kommen  nuja zum Glück ist die olle supra 30 überall schnell zu bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spacetime (7. Oktober 2014)

naja ich denke auch da könnte ne Schippe rauf, oder ein Sprung an die Seite


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Oder beides 

Weil sonst liebe ich des Ding. Viel Platz und richtig schnell

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Oktober 2014)

Jaja, Carbonfelgen, zuwenig Federweg... Nich so einfach mit dem Mountainbiken.

Ok, überredet. Die gröbsten Löcher können wir demnächst mal etwas auffüllen. Bis dahin müsst ihr Euch beim drüberfahren leicht machen und versuchen zu schweben.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Oktober 2014)

jaja "leicht machen"


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Genau 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## njoerd (7. Oktober 2014)

Wer denkt es muss das Steinfeld am Ladies aufgefüllt werden, soll bitte zum Ü30 fahren und dot erstmal üben. 
Ich denke die Deisterfreunde sollten sich auch drum kümmern einen Forstweg nur für MTBiker zu legalisieren, für alle, die ihre Teile nicht kaputt machen wollen, weils fahrtechnisch hapert. 

PS: Wer den Sprung vorm Steinfeld schafft, sollte auf keinen Fall eine Aufschüttung des Steinfelds fordern. Wer's nicht schafft, ist auch zu langsam um sich irgendwas kaputt zu machen ... 

PSS: Fasse gern beim tragen übers Steinfeld mit an.


----------



## Mzungu (7. Oktober 2014)

Super Antwort, Daumen hoch.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich komme auch ohne den Sprung schnell drüber trotzdem sind da ein paar Ecken im Feld die verdammt tief geworden sind. War ja nu vor ein paar Wochen da und der regen hat halt ne menge raus gespült. Das hat nix mit fahrtechnik mehr zu tun. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Aber eventl hast ja recht. War ja nur ne frage weils die einzigste stelle ist die mir sehr materialmordend erscheint und es war ja nur ne bitte keine Vorschrift 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## njoerd (7. Oktober 2014)

Musst dich mal vors Steinfeld stellen und die optimale Linie rausgucken. Ein paar mal rüber rollen und dann läuft's wie geschmiert.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Eventl ne andere als die jetzige

Nehme ja schon immer den ersten schräg stehenden um den Bock bissel in der Luft zu halten.

Nuja ne Maßnahme 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch grundsätzlich gut, wenn sich Leute einbringen wollen und Vorschläge machen. Der njoerd meint das auch nicht so, der is halt nur ein wenig angefressen, weil er sich Mental und Körperlich noch nicht davon erholt hat, dass er vor zwei Jahren mal ne halbe Stunde neben dem Bautrupp gestanden hat


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

*lach* na ich hab mich ja auch grundsätzlich freiwillig zur Mitarbeit verdonnert wenns soweit ist 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## njoerd (7. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt. Irgendwie hast du Recht. 

Helfe gern beim Steinfeld fahren


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2014)

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfk (7. Oktober 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Ich denke die Deisterfreunde sollten sich auch drum kümmern einen Forstweg nur für MTBiker zu legalisieren, für alle, ........, weils fahrtechnisch hapert.


Endlich mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag......


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag......


Was willst Du denn noch mehr, als ein Fahrtechniktraining von ihm zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (7. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist doch grundsätzlich gut, wenn sich Leute einbringen wollen und Vorschläge machen...


...der Verlauf macht u.a. aber auch deutlich, warum das dann doch so relativ wenige tun 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Oktober 2014)

Ihr stürzt mich in eine tiefe mentale Krise. Und das nur wegen ein paar Steinen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll...


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Rad fahren ? Deine 40 interessiert sich doch überhaupt nicht für die paar Steine


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Oktober 2014)

Haha ja fahren ist Pflicht 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Oktober 2014)

turbokeks schrieb:


> ...der Verlauf macht u.a. aber auch deutlich, warum das dann doch so relativ wenige tun
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks


 
Neee, lieber Turbokeks, am Verlauf liegt das am allerwenigsten. Denn der ist so, weil sich die Leute, die sich einbringen, die Strecke so haben wollten.
Wenn sich mal jemand eine halbe Stunde dazugesellt hat, wurden Sachen dann auch mal so hingestellt, wie die es haben wollten.


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ihr stürzt mich in eine tiefe mentale Krise. Und das nur wegen ein paar Steinen.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll...


Tip von mir: ich würde den Panoramasabbler und die anderen ewig beleidigten Leberwürste mal wieder einbremsen und mich von der ganzen Stänkerei distanzieren  
sorry, ... war 'ne Steilvorlage


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Oktober 2014)

Fahren ist ne gute Idee. Da ich aber die letzten 3 Wochen Urlaub hatte, bin ich, glaub ich gefühlte 138x über das Steinfeld gefahren. Da hab ich keine Defizite. Ich muß eher mal ein paar Tage ohne Bike verbringen.
@matzinski 
Keine Panik. Der Beitrag war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, bissel Ironie muß sein.

Jetzt aber was Ernstes. Am Samstag darf auf dem Ladies only ab 12 nochmal geholfen werden für ein paar kleinere Umbauten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2014)

haben will :

http://gravity-magazine.de/?p=11554


----------



## momme (8. Oktober 2014)

Na, dann ist es doch super, dass Du das vor der Tür hast und nur losfahren brauchst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2014)

will noch einen 
länger
steiler
kurviger
etc.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben auch noch andere Baustellen...


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Oktober 2014)

Wow eilenriede?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2014)

Wennigsen B.C.


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Oktober 2014)

Was mit einem Bagger alles möglich ist..


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Oktober 2014)

Und das alles im Sinne unserer Naturschutzbehörde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (9. Oktober 2014)

B.c. Sagt mir nix aber immerhin net am arsch der Welt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2014)

B.C. in Anlehnung an daran, wie woanders gebaut wird.


----------



## zweipunktsechs (9. Oktober 2014)

Man wie schade. Ihr hättet ruhig bescheid sagen können dann wären wir mal vorbei gekommen.
Ich dachte 2 Linien wären nicht erlaubt? jetzt auf einmal doch zwei? Ich hätte die Erde eher dazu verwendet die Sprünge zu verbessern und an die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen. Der letzte zum Beispiel könnte ein Stück länger sodass man nicht mehr bremsen muss. Viele Sturze wurden dadurch verursacht das die Fahrer einfach zu schnell waren. Wir hätten sogar Lust gehabt den Umbau zu übernehmen, jedoch sieht das auf den Bilder jetzt alles sehr komisch aus.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja schade, dass dieser und 150 andere und angekündigte Termine an Dir vorbeigelaufen sind.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Oktober 2014)

Dann dürft ihr gerne am Samstag gegen 12Uhr am Ladies only mithelfen, wenn euch daran liegt.

Es ging hier tatsächlich darum auf 1Linie umzubauen. Landungsaufschüttungen und Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten wurden dann miterledigt.


----------



## zweipunktsechs (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich seh 2 Lines


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja warum nicht ne chickenline und ne pro line? Find ich nur rechtens so

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3077 (9. Oktober 2014)

zweipunktsechs schrieb:


> Also ich seh 2 Lines


1x chickenline und 1x jumpline. Und genau so fordern es die Verantwortlichen Behörden.....und die verstehen keinen Spaß .


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Oktober 2014)

Es ist eine Line mit 4 Sprüngen. Was noch zu sehen ist, sind Umfahrungen für die 4 Sprünge. Mehr ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Oktober 2014)

ist doch perfekt so 

die Sprünge passen doch alle perfekt? 1-2 mal treten und deathgrip bis unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Oktober 2014)

Am letzten Sprung sind einige Leute auch schon zu kurz gewesen. Der Trick besteht wohl darin das Tempo so zu dosieren, das die Landung passt. Man kann an jedem Sprung so angasen, das man provoziert zu weit zu fliegen.
Es ist möglich 10-12m weit und etwa 5m hoch zu springen. Ist das zuwenig?

Im Übrigen haben mir fast Alle beim Bauen gesagt, das der Sprung zu groß wäre, und kein Mensch das springen würde. Und nun, zu klein?
Vielleicht lag ich ja nicht so falsch.


----------



## zweipunktsechs (10. Oktober 2014)

Wir sind letztes Wochenende sicher 50mal die Line gefahren, und das man vor dem letzten bremsen muss, stimmt. Ohne Bremsen sind wir zu weit. Ich hab davor aber schon von vielen gehört, dass man Bremsen muss. Alle Stürze die ich gesehen habe, stammten von Leuten die nicht wussten wie schnell man sein muss und einfach rollen gelassen haben, dadurch flogen sie dann einfach viel zu weit. Vielleicht könnte man die Sprünge ja noch so anpassen, dass man einfach komplett die ganze Line rollen lassen kann. Das kame gerade denen zu gute die die Line zum ersten mal fahren denn man kann sich sicher vorstellen das es schon ein Unterschied macht. Viel Arbeit ist das ja nicht, und dadurch das die linke Seite jetzt sowieso weg ist gibts auch noch etwas Erde. Wir würden das sogar machen, da wir ja jetzt eh nichts mehr zu tun haben. Können wir ja mal drüber sprechen Steffen, ich hab ja deine Nummer.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2014)

Der offizielle Zeitplan ist ab jetzt (10.10.2014 - 13:19) sehr straff gesteckt, was Begehung, Freigabe, Ausnahmegenehmigung und Eröffnung angeht.
Ich denke, was dieses WE nicht geshaped ist wird in Deistererde gemeißelt abgenommen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Oktober 2014)

zweipunktsechs schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit ist das ja nicht, und dadurch das die linke Seite jetzt sowieso weg ist gibts auch noch etwas Erde. Wir würden das sogar machen, da wir ja jetzt eh nichts mehr zu tun haben. Können wir ja mal drüber sprechen Steffen, ich hab ja deine Nummer.



Wir wärs damit einfach mal am Bautag vorbei zu kommen. Morgen?
Die Landung hat gestern nebenbei auch noch etwas abbekommen.
Hätte man vor einigen Wochen und Monaten schon mit Schaufel und Schubkarre machen können....  





Jetzt sehen die Flugfotos natürlich nimmer so krass aus.


----------



## zweipunktsechs (10. Oktober 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Hätte man vor einigen Wochen und Monaten schon mit Schaufel und Schubkarre machen können....



Du scheinst ja bescheid zu wissen


----------



## damarius (10. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ja schade, dass dieser und 150 andere und angekündigte Termine an Dir vorbeigelaufen sind.


Jammerlappen, wie ist dein Satz zu verstehen? "Ja schade, dass dieser und 150 andere _unangekündigte _Termine an Dir vorbeigelaufen sind."
Wenn es so gemeint war, dann darf man dem User zweipunktsechs doch nichts vorwerfen.



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Dann dürft ihr gerne am Samstag gegen 12Uhr am Ladies only mithelfen, wenn euch daran liegt.
> Es ging hier tatsächlich darum auf 1Linie umzubauen. Landungsaufschüttungen und Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten wurden dann miterledigt.


Anscheinend ist Jammerlappen nicht der Einzige im Forum mit einem Defizit in Deutsch. Meine Deutschlehrerin meinte immer, dass Rechtschreibung die Intelligenz der Person widerspiegelt. Das habe ich bisher immer auf RTL gemerkt, aber jetzt auch an deinen Beiträgen im Forum.
Dass es sich jetzt um eine Line mit Umfahrungen handelt, konnten zweipunktsechs und ich schlecht auf den Fotos erkennen. Wir waren aber heute da, haben Steffen getroffen und er hat uns alles erklärt - Es gibt nichts daran auszusetzen.



zweipunktsechs schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit ist das ja nicht, und dadurch das die linke Seite jetzt sowieso weg ist gibts auch noch etwas Erde. Wir würden das sogar machen, da wir ja jetzt eh nichts mehr zu tun haben. Können wir ja mal drüber sprechen Steffen, ich hab ja deine Nummer.





Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wir wärs damit einfach mal am Bautag vorbei zu kommen. Morgen?


So, und zuletzt lieber Müllbeutel... ähmm Peter,
bitte, bitte versprich mir, dass du in Zukunft nicht einfach Forumnutzern, deren Namen du nicht zur Person zuordnen kannst, Vorwürfe machst wie z.B. Sie beteiligen sich nicht an der Arbeit an den Strecken. Ich glaube der Titel des "Baumeisters" hat dir ein wenig zu viel Selbstbewusstsein gegeben um solche Behauptungen hier ins Forum zu schreiben.
Marian und Ich (Marius) waren seit mehr als einem Jahr mit den Dirtjumps beschäftigt. Als Baumeister musst du wissen, dass es extrem zeitaufwändig ist eine Dirtline zu bauen, wo alles perfekt an die Geschwindigkeit angepasst ist. Genau letztes Wochenende war dies das erste mal der Fall. Außerdem habe ich auch schon ab und zu bei den anderen Strecken mitgeholfen, obwohl ich nicht einmal dort fahre. 
Ich möchte damit nicht behaupten, dass wir am meisten Arbeit leisten - stimmt auch nicht. Aber wenn du deine Frust von den wenig besuchten Bauaktionen loswerden willst, dann nicht an uns*!*


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Oktober 2014)

Heyhey.
Lies die Beiträge von 2.6 mal objektiv durch, so als ob du den user nicht kennen würdest. Zieht Schlüsse die falsch sind aus Fotos auf denen dazu nichts entsprechendes erkennbar ist, und gibt dann Tipps im Konjunktiv.
Wenn es sich dabei um Marian handelt, dann fühlt euch beide bitte nicht angegriffen. Die Frage nach Bauaktionen ist nur berechtigt. Es gibt genug Leute die hinterher alles besser wissen und vorher nix gemacht haben. Das dürftet ihr selber kennen.
Euren Frust über den Abriss kann ich definitiv verstehen.

Und nun lieber Marius. Ein wenig überreagieren tust du auch. Ich denke mal dir ist klar, dass anonyme Verbesserungsvorschläge in diesem Forum keine positive Wirkung haben. Du bringst selber den Beweis, vor Ort war alles okay und jeder weiß mit wem er es zutun hat. Jammerlappen und ich sind ein wenig gefrustet ran gegangen, aber ganz sicher noch auf einem unpersönlichen Niveau.
RTL-Deutsch ist wirklich ein Schlag in die Eier!


Baumeister bin ich ganz sicher nicht, da haben wir mit S&S schon zwei. Ich bin nur Helferlein. ;-)
Und nun freut euch doch über die schöne Landung. Zu Kurz scheint sie ja nichtmehr zu sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2014)

damarius schrieb:


> Jammerlappen, wie ist dein Satz zu verstehen? "Ja schade, dass dieser und 150 andere _angekündigte _Termine an Dir vorbeigelaufen sind."


 
Die Anspielung mit den angekündigten Terminen rührt daher, dass hier im Forum großkotzig erzählt wird, aber beim Bauen komischerweiser keiner konstruktiv mitwirken will.

Da ja immer mal wieder u.a. Frust unterstellt wird: Glaubt mir einfach, dass ich nicht gefrustet bin. Ich wundere mich nur immer, dass es hier und im Forum (wer sich jetzt wieder an der Rechtschreibung oder etwas anderem stören will: was störts nen Bonsai, wenn sich ne Ratte dran reibt?  ) alles Mögliche auszusetzen gibt.


----------



## damarius (10. Oktober 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Lies die Beiträge von 2.6 mal objektiv durch, so als ob du den user nicht kennen würdest.


Auch objektiv gesehen, hätte ich alles genauso gesagt wie zweipunktsechs. Liegt daran, dass wir unabhängig voneinander die gleiche Meinung dem ganzen gegenüber haben.
Auch ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, wenn an "unserem Homespot" die Dirtline abgerissen wird, bzw. mit Bagger Veränderungen durchgeführt werden. Dann würde der erste Kicker einen jetzt vielleicht nicht zum Mond schießen. Wie wir aber mittlerweile wissen, war das alles sehr spontan. Deswegen verstehen wir auch wenn es mit dem Bescheid geben nicht geklappt hat



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Anspielung mit den angekündigten Terminen rührt daher, dass hier im Forum großkotzig erzählt wird, aber beim Bauen komischerweiser keiner kontruktiv mitwirken will.


Welcome to Germany. 
Wer für die Community nichts leistet oder sich einbringen will, ist auch kein Teil der Community.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (10. Oktober 2014)

Popcornzeit,  yipieh...


----------



## damarius (10. Oktober 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Popcornzeit,  yipieh...


Hoffe du hast dir nicht zuviel gemacht - Party ist vorbei


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte Euch bitten, in Zukunft, alle Themen die mit Streckenführung, Sprüngen, usw. zu tun haben, nur noch im Wald zu besprechen.
Hier im Forum macht das keinen Sinn, da immer irgendwelche Informationen fehlen.

Außerdem find ich es garnicht gut, wenn sich hier Leute aus Unkenntnis der Person anmachen, die sich normalerweise den Allerwertesten für unsere Strecken aufreißen.

Ruft mich also einfach bei Fragen an. Wie oben erwähnt, Party ist vorbei!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2014)

der König hat gesprochen !

und hat  100 % recht !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Oktober 2014)

Mal was Neues. Wer hätte Lust auf ein Fotoprojekt dieser Art? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn die Uhr umgestellt wird und die Tage noch kürzer werden, wäre das mal geil. Ich bitte um Vorschläge für Fahrer und Spot. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (15. Oktober 2014)

Gefunden auf dem Ladies only! Damen Windjacke von Vaude in Grün und Größe 40/M, inkl. Satteltasche in schwarz.

Wer es vermisst und hier liest, PM an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaolek (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie schön im letzten Jahr hat sich hier überhaupt nichts geändert,..und wird es glaube ich auch nicht. Motzen motzen motzen, schade.


----------



## crash24 (18. Oktober 2014)

*Aufruf:
HILFE! EHERING GESUCHT!* Ich war auf der Durchreise einen Vormittag im Deister, wo ich's richtig gut fand (Montag, 13.10.2014). Beim Handschuh ausziehen ist mit dort eventuell aber zwischendurch der Ring vom Finger gerutscht. Ja, die Chance, ihn wiederzubekommen ist gering. Aber vielleicht findet ihn jemand ja doch, denn es gibt *2 Orte*, wo er sein könnte: beim *Einstieg in die Downhill Strecke* (wo die Schranke zum Waldweg ist, ich hatte mich mehrmals direkt dort auf einen größeren Stein gesetzt und ausgeruht) oder auf dem *Parkplatz *weiter oben auf der Bergkuppe, von der Straße kommend die rechte Einfahrt, dann die Parkstelle links ca. vor der 3. Reihe Felsbrocken, die in der Mitte liegen. Dort hatte ich geparkt und mich umgezogen. In dem Ring steht übrigens: Christina 8.9.2001. Gerne mal gucken, wenn man sowieso dort ist - es gäbe Finderlohn. _*Manchmal spricht sich ja auch etwas herum und zufällig findet's jemand.*_ Wäre schön!
Grüße
Crash24


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte noch dran erinnern das morgen eine offene Diskussionsrunde im Naturfreundehaus Hannover statt findet ab 10 uhr für alle mtb fahren und auch Wanderer etc. Wäre gut wenns sich ein paar beteiligen und intersse zeigen denke ich

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2014)

crash24 schrieb:


> *Aufruf:
> HILFE! EHERING GESUCHT!* Ich war auf der Durchreise einen Vormittag im Deister, wo ich's richtig gut fand (Montag, 13.10.2014). Beim Handschuh ausziehen ist mit dort eventuell aber zwischendurch der Ring vom Finger gerutscht. Ja, die Chance, ihn wiederzubekommen ist gering. Aber vielleicht findet ihn jemand ja doch, denn es gibt *2 Orte*, wo er sein könnte: beim *Einstieg in die Downhill Strecke* (wo die Schranke zum Waldweg ist, ich hatte mich mehrmals direkt dort auf einen größeren Stein gesetzt und ausgeruht) oder auf dem *Parkplatz *weiter oben auf der Bergkuppe, von der Straße kommend die rechte Einfahrt, dann die Parkstelle links ca. vor der 3. Reihe Felsbrocken, die in der Mitte liegen. Dort hatte ich geparkt und mich umgezogen. In dem Ring steht übrigens: Christina 8.9.2001. Gerne mal gucken, wenn man sowieso dort ist - es gäbe Finderlohn. _*Manchmal spricht sich ja auch etwas herum und zufällig findet's jemand.*_ Wäre schön!
> Grüße
> Crash24



Ich habe deinen Aufruf mal auf der Facebook-Seite geteilt
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## schappi (6. November 2014)

Hallo Leute

2 neue Nachrichten über unsere Strecken.
1. Die vorstellung unseres Sicherheitskonzeptes hat letzten Samstag stattgefunden und istr auf sehr positive Resonanz gestossen

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...tskonzept-fuer-verletzte-Biker-in-Empelde-vor

2. Die ofizielle Eröffnung der Beiden Strecken inclusive BMX Bahn ( nach Umbau) wird wahrscheinlich Ende November stattfinden.
 Der genaue Termin wird hier noch gepostet
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. November 2014)

Hallo Leute
 komme gerade nach Hause und finde die Ausnahmegenehmigung der region für die BMX Bahn nach Umbau vor.
Jetzt steht einer Vrtragsunterzeichnung und offiziellen Eröffnung nicths mehr im Wege
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. November 2014)

Hallo Leute
Am 28.11.14 um 12:30 am Annaturm ist offizielle Eröffnung aller Strecken
Wer Zeit hat bitte vorbeikommen damit nicht nur Politiker und Journalisten da sind
Gruß 
schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2014)

Wer hätte das gedacht?
Vor ein paar Jahren hätte wohl niemand geglaubt, daß wir mal soweit kommen, wie wir jetzt sind. Es ist der Hartnäckigkeit und Leidensfähigkeit von etwa einem Dutzend Wahnsinniger zu verdanken, ohne die, das nicht geklappt hätte.
Damit meine ich die Leute an der Schaufel, wie auch die Helden, die den riesigen Papierberg bearbeiten.

Man kann glaub ich ohne Übertreibung sagen, daß wir 2 der schönsten Trails in Norddeutschland haben.

Um es kurz zu machen. Ich bin ein sehr glücklicher Mensch, da ich meine Freizeit mit EUCH verbringen darf!


----------



## taxifolia (27. November 2014)

Habe eben für die deisterfreunde den Vertrag mit den NLF unterschrieben- bäng. Endlich hat die Quälerei ein Ende, mnchmal mittendrin hatte ich so meine Zweifel, dass es überhaupt klappt. 
taxi


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich fängt die Quälerei nicht jetzt erst richtig an. Ihr seid nun schließlich die verantwortlichen Betreiber zweier offizieller, öffentlicher MTB-Strecken. Schauen wir mal, was für Herausforderungen da noch auf euch zukommen  

Auf jeden Fall freut's mich, dass ihr das gesteckte Ziel ereicht habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (27. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich fängt die Quälerei nicht jetzt erst richtig an. Ihr seid nun schließlich die verantwortlichen Betreiber zweier offizieller, öffentlicher MTB-Strecken. Schauen wir mal, was für Herausforderungen da noch auf euch zukommen
> 
> Auf jeden Fall freut's mich, dass ihr das gesteckte Ziel ereicht habt


 Also bei den Pfälzern läufts, im Erzgebirge auch um nur zwei zu nennen, warum soll es hier nicht laufen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## enno112 (28. November 2014)

Viel Spaß heute bei der offiziellen Eröffnung der Trails
Bin leider nicht da, sonst wäre ich sicherlich auch vorbei gekommen und Flagge für uns MTB'ler gezeigt


----------



## damianfromhell (28. November 2014)

Dito aber der laden läuft nunmal nur wen man Arbeitet


----------



## Joern71 (29. November 2014)

Servus !
Dis gesprächem am Freitag nach der Eröffnung haben mir sehr gefallen !
Falls einer von Euch am Sonntag wieder unterwegs ist würde ich mich gern anschließen.
Bis bald !	Jörn


----------



## damianfromhell (29. November 2014)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich allerdings eher ein wenig mich aufs neue Rad eingrooven


----------



## Joern71 (29. November 2014)

Locker durchn Deister hört sich gut an  Wenn klar ist wär ne info spitze.


----------



## damianfromhell (29. November 2014)

Uff ich werde wohl gegen 10:15 am hbf starten und den in wennigsen bissel am baby hoch runter. Den am annaturm etwas Kaffee zum warm laufen und den Ladys. Von da dann noch farnweg. Alles entspannt auch net mit fullface. Also endurotour sozusagen


----------



## Joern71 (29. November 2014)

Uups  ! Die Wegbeschreibungen vor Ort sagen mir zu wenig .
Aber ich bleib dran. 
Viel Spasssss


----------



## damianfromhell (29. November 2014)

Wennigsen bahnhof von da aus Richtung bergauf xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (29. November 2014)

Bzw wenn du nen Typen auf nem schwarz roten specialized siehst des bin ich


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Dezember 2014)

Wollten wir nicht irgendwo Fotos der Eröffnung zusammentragen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht irgendwo Fotos der Eröffnung zusammentragen?



Bei FB oder hier?
Ich meine man kann im Fotoalbum Gruppen anlegen.
Ich lege heute Abend mal vor.

UPDATE: Hier => http://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/form?group=20
und hier in Bewegung 
Grüße


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Dezember 2014)

Nicht jeder ist in FB unterwegs


----------



## Dackelzahn (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallihallo, 
Das gehört jetzt vielleicht nicht hierher, aber es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. 
Habe am vergangenen Samstag Abend am Ausgang von Rakete auf dem Parkplatz meinen schwarz-roten Bluegrass-Helm vergessen . Hab's leider erst Sonntag Morgen gemerkt und da war er schon weg. Falls ihn jemand von Euch gefunden haben sollte, wäre es supernett, wenn derjenige sich bei mir meldet, ich zeige mich natürlich auch erkenntlich...


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

Hier wurde doch letztens nen Helm gefunden OÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (18. Dezember 2014)

Dackelzahn schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> Das gehört jetzt vielleicht nicht hierher, aber es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
> Habe am vergangenen Samstag Abend am Ausgang von Rakete auf dem Parkplatz meinen schwarz-roten Bluegrass-Helm vergessen . Hab's leider erst Sonntag Morgen gemerkt und da war er schon weg. Falls ihn jemand von Euch gefunden haben sollte, wäre es supernett, wenn derjenige sich bei mir meldet, ich zeige mich natürlich auch erkenntlich...





taxifolia schrieb:


> Helm gefunden.
> Es hat jemand auf der Rakete seinen Helm verloren, Herr Flentje, ein Jäger !!! rief gerade an, danke dafür. Der Helm ist bei der Polizei als Fundsache abgegeben worden ( wahrscheinlich dann bei Fundbüro der Stadt Barsingh. abzuholen).
> 
> Taxi


----------



## Dackelzahn (18. Dezember 2014)

Oh Super, vielen, vielen Dank an Euch und natürlich auch an Herrn Flentje.. Auch für eure tolle Arbeit auf und an den Trails... Viele Grüsse, Erik


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2015)

Nochmal großes Lob an die deisterfreunde die chickenline an der bmxbahn ist zum springen lernen echt der Knaller... Heute mal angeschaut und macht nen guten Eindruck


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute
habe gerade einen netten Anruf von Förster Frank Nüsser bekommen. 
Bitte seid beim Befahren der Trails sehr vorsichtig, da durch den Sturm viele Äste und Bäume herumliegen. Unbedingt auf Sicht fahren und auch dem Blick nach oben! Besser warten, bis alle Trails inspiziert wurden. Das wird dann hier verkündet.

Roudy und Taxi, könnt ihr die news auch auf die HP packen und Hörmann in FB?
danke 
Schappi


----------



## Ottmar0815 (17. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Wollen morgen das erste mal von Braunschweig aus in den deister. Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo genau die Einfahrten zu den beiden trails ü30 und ladies only sind. Gern auch gps daten. 
Lg ottmar


----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2015)

schau mal hier:
http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/category/aktuelles/
Und hier:
http://navigator.geolife.de/tour-901000755-8000.html


----------



## Ottmar0815 (18. Januar 2015)

Perfekt-dank dir. Sind die strecke kostenpflichtig? Und kann man vom ü30 gleich zum ladies only durchradeln oder ist der von dort nur mit dem auto erreichbar?


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Januar 2015)

Kostenpflichtig sind die nicht.
Wenn ihr am Nienstedter Pass parkt, wäre es sinnvoller zuerst den Ladies zu fahren weil ihr erst die komplett Teerstraße zum Annaturm hochmüsst. Mit einem Downhiller ist das eine Qual. Wenn ihr die Teerstraße hochfahrt seht ihr auf der linken Seite nach knapp 200-300m den ausgewiesenen Ü30 (Schilder).


----------



## Ottmar0815 (19. Januar 2015)

Sodele - war uns ein Vergnügen. Sind jedoch nur Sektionstrainig gefahren, da die Strecke in einigen Passagen besser nicht befahren werden sollte, da man diese sonst kaputtfährt!

Ein großes Kompliment an alle die die Trails bzw. Strecken und das drumherum ermöglicht haben 

Und definitiv bis bald.....

Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## feuerdaggi (22. Januar 2015)

Hi, 
Ich werdeein bikeevent am deister veranstalten und würde mich dafür gerne einmal mit den deisterfreunden besprechen. vielleicht können wir ja mal per PN Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich würde mich darüber freuen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
folgende Nachricht habe ich von Frank Nüsser bekommen wg Baumfällarbeiten am Ü30.
Ich bitte um Beachtung der Sperrungen, da Lebensgefahr besteht:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,

wir beginnen heute mit einem größeren Harvestereinsatz. Davon betroffen ist auch der Trail Ü30 zwischen Rundweg und Hoher Warte. Wenn der Maschineneinsatz in den gefährdeten Bereich der Trasse bzw. der Zuwegungen kommt, werden meine Forstwirte die Trasse nach den Vorgaben der UVV sperren. Schon im eigenen Interesse muss die Sperrung von den Bikern unbedingt beachtet werden. Ich möchte Sie bitten diese Information auf Ihrer Internetseite zu veröffentlichen.

Mit freundl. Gruß


*Frank Nüsser*

*Nieders. Landesforsten*

*Revierförsterei Georgsplatz*

*Forstkamp 2*

*30890 Barsinghausen*


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute eine bittere Beschwerde des Forstamtes bekommen.
Trotz meiner Ankündigung der Baumfällarbeiten am Ü30 und der Beachtung der Absperrungen sind eine Gruppe von Bikern in den Abgesperrten Teil der Strecke, in dem mit einem Harvester gearbeitet wurde , eingefahren und haben dann auch noch den Maschinenfürhrer der sie auf die Unfallgefahr hingewiesen hat angepöbelt.
Ich finde solches Verhalten Asozial!
Wir leben vom friedlichen miteinander. Die Strecken sind für 2 Jahre mit einer Ausnahmegenemigung freigeben und es gibt die ganzen 2 Jahre ein Monitoring. Solches Verhalten gefährdet den Fortbestand der Strecken nach der 2 Jährigen Probephase!

Ist es denn so schwer sich an einfachste Regeln zu halten? Das ganze dauert doch nur eine Woche
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Februar 2015)

Mittlerweile werd ich das Gefühl nicht mehr los, das schlechtes Benehmen vollkommen normal ist.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. Februar 2015)

Grundsätzlich brauchen wir ja nicht darüber diskutieren, dass man niemanden im Wald anpöbelt.

Und abgesperrte Bereiche zu befahren ist auch eher bräsig.

Aber vielleicht lesen die "fahrenden Pöbler" hier gar nicht mit?


----------



## vicangp (19. Februar 2015)

Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer. Jeder weiß, dass es so ist. Das Forstamt wird das sicher einzuschätzen wissen.
Trotzdem ist das natürlich nicht gerade gut fürs Image.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. Februar 2015)

ist der Ü30 denn wieder Frei??
wollte gleich mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (20. Februar 2015)

Im zweiten Abschnitt liegt noch ein dicker Baumstamm, aber ansonsten war es frei heute.


----------



## Sineline (20. Februar 2015)

Hi... leider kann ich in Safari eure Website nicht sauber lesen. Kontaktformular nicht nutzbar, weil sämtliche Bilder (also auch captcha) nicht dargestellt werden. Pdfs unter 'Mitglied werden' können nicht geladen werden. Liegts an meinem Browser oder an der Seite? Was tun? Kann mir jmd die Satzung und das Anmeldeformular mal zusenden? Besten Dank...


----------



## ssiemund (20. Februar 2015)

Sineline schrieb:


> Hi... leider kann ich in Safari eure Website nicht sauber lesen. ...


Da scheint es wohl momentan ein Problem zu geben, geht bei mir weder mit firefox noch mit chrome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (20. Februar 2015)

Hatte es auch versucht zwecks Anmeldung. Wart ich halt.


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2015)

*Die Typologie der Forenbenutzer – eine Dokumentation des Grauens*
17. FEBRUAR 2015 / MICHAEL / 35 COMMENTS


Du hast eine Frage und brauchst den Rat eines Experten, kennst aber keinen, und wendest du dich an ein Forum.  Du wirst diesen Schritt bereuen!


*Beispiel*






Angenommen vor uns liegt eine Banane und wir kennen uns mit Bananen nicht aus. Da wir keine Banenexperten kennen, wenden wir uns an ein imaginäres Obstforum:

*Hallo zusammen,*

*ich hoffe hier kann man mir helfen. Ich habe im Supermarkt eine Banane gekauft, und weiß nicht wie man die isst. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die schält und ob man die Schale mitessen kann?*

*Danke Michael*



Mindestens 90% der Antworten lassen sich einem der unten beschriebenen Typen zuordnen und sind natürlich völlig nutzlos. Und es gibt diese Ausprägungen überall, egal ob es um Teddybären oder DDR-Devotionalien geht:



*Der Elitäre*

Obst kauft man nur im Fachhändler, da wird einem auch erklärt wie man es isst. Wer sein Obst im Supermarkt kauft hat’s nicht anders verdient, aber Hauptsache Geiz ist geil!

Der Elitäre benutzt nur das Beste, oder zumindest sollen das alle glauben, und daher lässt er keine Gelegenheit aus um Newbies und User mit wenig Budget vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Hilfreich sind seine Kommentare eigentlich nie.



*Der alte Hase*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man kauft, sollte man besser die Finger davon lassen. Ich empfehle kernlose Trauben zum Einstieg.

Der alte Hase weiß eine Menge, und er hat all dieses Wissen durch leidvolle Erfahrung angehäuft. Warum also sollte ein dahergelaufener Anfänger die Weisheit auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommen?



*Der Fanboy*

Bananen kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, ich verwende ausschließlich Mango-Produkte.

Der Fanboy braucht keinen Gott, seine Religion ist eine Marke, ein bestimmtes System oder ein Produkt. Man findet ihn häufig in IT-Foren (Apple, Linux) aber im Prinzip überall wo man sich zwischen verschiedenen Dingen entscheiden kann (Coke-Pepsi, Katzen-Hunde, etc. ). Sobald sich Fanboys in das Thema einschalten ist alles verloren, die weitere Diskussion wird zu einem wüsten Schlagabtausch der Fanlager.



*Der Mitteilsame*

Mit Bananen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich hab hier eine Kiwi, die schneidet man am Besten in der Mitte durch und löffelt sie aus.

Der Mitteilsame erzählt gern von sich, und nutzt jede Gelegenheit die sich dazu bietet. Auch wenn er zum Thema eigentlich nichts betragen kann, hat er immer eine persönliche Anekdote bereit. Oft führen seine Posts dazu dass die Diskussion im Anschluss völlig die Richtung ändert.



*Der Genervte*

Hast du schon die Suchfunktion oder Google benutzt? Die Frage wurde schon 1000x beantwortet.

Niemand hat ihn gezwungen sich die Frage anzusehen, er hat es trotzdem getan, und ist nun mies gelaunt weil ihm 20 Sekunden seiner Lebenszeit gestohlen wurden. Seine Antwort ist häufig nur eine bloße Ahnung, einen konkreten Hinweis auf eine schon existierende Lösung gibt er nicht. Eine Antwort à la “habe ich schon getan, da war nix” ignoriert er meist.



*Der Geschäftsmann*

Ich hab hier noch ein paar Äpfel rumliegen, die sind super, willst du die vielleicht kaufen?

Seine Wohnung liegt voll von Dingen, die er mal gekauft aber irgendwann durch Besseres ersetzt hat. Weil seine Freundin langsam gern das Wohnzimmer wieder benutzen würde, muss er den Krempel loswerden, was er unabhängig von Thema oder Fragestellung versucht.



*Der Schein-Experte*

Um welche Sorte handelt es sich denn genau? Wenn du eine ordentlich Antwort haben möchtest musst du auch präzise Fragen stellen. Am besten du macht auch noch Fotos von der Banane.

Er hat eigentlich keine Ahnung von Bananen, sondern nur auf dem Cover einer Fachzeitschrift mal den Namen gelesen. Um allen Anwesenden dennoch zeigen zu können was für ein Super-Duper-Profi er doch ist, verlangt er Details, in der Hoffnung diese nicht geliefert zu bekommen.  Sollte man ihn doch mit den Infos versorgen können verlangt er in der Regel nach noch genauerer Beschreibung oder lässt alternativ gar nichts mehr von sich hören.



*Der Netzwerker*

Bitte stelle dich doch erstmal vor. Wir haben dazu das Unterforum “Vorstellungsrunde”.

Das Thema ist ihm eigentlich egal, er will Leute kennen lernen, und am besten welche die nicht nur in seiner Fantasie existieren. Den ganzen Tag hat er ein Auge auf seinen Forum-Postkorb und von ihm stammen mindestens 28 Threads zum Thema “Usertreffen” die alle ohne Antwort geblieben sind.



*Der Admin*

Du hast deine Frage im Forum “Obst – Allgemein” gepostet, es gehört aber in die Kategorie “Allgemeine Fragen zum Verzehr gelber Früchte”. Ich habe den Thread dorthin verschoben.

Er ist bereits 1998 Mitglied im Obstforum und mächtig stolz darauf. Seit 2008 ist er auch Admin und nimmt er seine Rolle sehr ernst. Er durchforstet in regelmäßigen Abständen das Forum nach neuen Aufgaben für Organisationstalente wie ihn. Sein Berufswunsch als Kind war Dorfpolizist.



*Der Troll*_ – Danke an Karsten_

Ganz einfach, du musst die Banane quetschen und den Brei rausdrücken, danach kannst du die Schale essen!

Der Troll ist ein stiller Vertreter, der mit niemandem Streit haben möchte. Erst hilft er Mami beim Abwasch, und dann seinem kleinen Bruder bei den Hausaufgaben. Leider kehrt sich sein Gemüt um,  sobald zwischen ihm und dem Rest der Menschheit ein Internetforum steht – ab diesem Moment wird er zu einem dunklen Lord, der sich ausschließlich von dunkler Materie, Wut und Hass ernährt.



_[Ergänzung 19.02.2015 – 12:30 Uhr]_



*Der Google-/Wikipedia – Typ*

Laut Wikipedia ist das „Fruchtfleisch“ vieler Sorten der Musa × paradisiaca und anderer Hybriden essbar.

Auch der Google/Wikipedia-Typ hat keine Ahnung von der Materie, kann die Frage aber in ein Suchfeld eingeben und das Ergebnis per Copy&Paste zurück ins Forum transportieren. Häufig besitzt er einen Doktotitel, weiß aber selbst nicht genau warum.



*Der Rechtschreibwart*

Du hast ein Komma nach dem Wort “schält” vergessen. Bitte bemühe dich um eine korrekte Interpunktion wenn du erwartest dass wir uns um deine Probleme kümmern.

Er sieht Rechtschreibfehler als Angriff auf seine Intelligenz und diese wiederum als überdurchschnittlich. In der Schule war er Liebling der Lehrer aber von allen anderen gehasst, daran hat sich wenig geändert, aber Lehrer hat er heutzutage nicht mehr.





Habe ich was vergessen, kennt ihr noch mehr?

_–_

_Beitragsbild Bohemian Grove von Kat N.L.M bei Flickr._

_Bild Banane von Justus Blümer bei Flickr_











Life, Netzwelt, Opinion

BANANEFORUMINTERNETMENSCHEN


----------



## Sineline (20. Februar 2015)

Dient das als Antwort auf meine Frage zur Anmeldung im Verein? In dem Fall eher schade. Ein Verein der nicht erreichbar ist wird keine neuen Mitglieder gewinnen. Andernfalls würde ich wohl noch den Philosophen beisteuern, der simple Themen intellektualisiert und in abstrakten Beiträgen die eigentliche Antwort aus den Augen verliert.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2015)

Jetzt nimmst du dich aber selber zu wichtig 
Im Ernst war nicht auf dich bezogen
Wg Hompage wurden gehackt und wir sind ein Bikerverein und kein Computerclub daher wir die Fehlerbehebung etwas dauern. Wenn du Mitglied werden willst Schick eine Mail and die Adresse auf der HP und bitte um Zusendung des Aufnahmeantrags per Mail
LG Schappi


----------



## Sineline (21. Februar 2015)

Ein Glück. Ich kann auch besser Fahrrad fahren, als Websites reparieren...  allerdings ist da keine [email protected] auf der Seite, das Formular nun leider nicht benutzbar und ich würde es gerne vermeiden mit der Post einen Brief zu schicken, um nach dem Formular zu fragen, dass dann per Email kommt, damit ich es per Fax auf mein Handy... Rest per PN.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2015)

Beitrittserklärung ist per mail an dich abgegangen.
Wenn noch jemand eine Beitrittserklärung braucht, bitte melden, schicke ich euch dann per Mail
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Februar 2015)

Wieder mal sind wir Opfer eines massiven Hackerangriffs geworden. Die HP wurde wg. Flooding abgeschaltet. Teile konnte ich bereits wieder aktivieren.
Bei Fragen bitte einfach eine E-Mail an [email protected]
"Einige" Fachleute sind dran, aber wie das immer ist wenn man sofort was braucht haben alle ein Privatleben __
...
Ich bitte um etwas Geduld -nutzt die Zeit zum radfahren.
Gruß
Roudy

PS: In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich mal in die Runde, ob jemand Bock hat den ONLINE-MATERIALWART zu machen.
(Quasi Facebook, Forum und Homepage aktuell und synchron zu halten)


----------



## taxifolia (23. Februar 2015)

@ sineline und andere Interessenten: Ich habe den Aufnahmeantrag auf die FB Seite der deisterfreun.de gestellt, die Site sieht leider immer noch ziemlich verhackstückt aus, nicht alles geht.

taxi


----------



## taifun (24. Februar 2015)

schappi schrieb:


> *Die Typologie der Forenbenutzer – eine Dokumentation des Grauens*
> 17. FEBRUAR 2015 / MICHAEL / 35 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> Du hast eine Frage und brauchst den Rat eines Experten, kennst aber keinen, und wendest du dich an ein Forum.  Du wirst diesen Schritt bereuen!



*Wie wahr schappi....und gut noch dazu*


----------



## ferge (25. Februar 2015)

Hast eine PN bezüglich dem ONLINE-MATERIALWART.


----------



## Deisterarne (8. März 2015)

Wer fährt heute alles in den deister?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2015)

Aufnahmeantrag deisterfreun.de e.V.


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. März 2015)

Am Sonntag werden ab 12 Uhr im unteren Teil des Ladies only ein paar Arbeiten durchgeführt. Es darf gerne geholfen werden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. März 2015)

Im unteren Teil des Ladies sind ein paar Reparaturen durchgeführt worden. Die sind aber noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Also, Augen auf vor'm Felgenkauf!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2015)

Das Wetter sieht wieder ziemlich bescheiden aus für das Wochenende.
Deswegen darf Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr wieder am Ladies only geholfen werden.


----------



## Unplugged (23. März 2015)

Samstag. Ladies Only.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (24. März 2015)

Epic


----------



## Brauseklaus (24. März 2015)

Hammer. 

[x] World press photo 2015
[x] IBC Foto des Jahres 2015


----------



## Unplugged (25. März 2015)

Muss ich mal ins öffentliche Album packen was? 

P.S. geil, den World Press Photo Award 2014 hast Du mir ja letztes Jahr auch schon verliehen


----------



## Brauseklaus (25. März 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Muss ich mal ins öffentliche Album packen was?


Würd ich machen.



Unplugged schrieb:


> ..den World Press Photo Award 2014 hast Du mir ja letztes Jahr auch schon verliehen



Quelle?


----------



## Unplugged (25. März 2015)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Quelle?









Das.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. März 2015)

Das Wetter sieht am Wochenende schon wieder ziemlich bescheiden aus. Deswegen wird das Ende des Ladies only fertig gebaut.
Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr.
Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn zum buddeln mal ein paar GoPro-Junkies erscheinen, die ständig neue Videos von unseren ach so tollen Strecken ins Netz stellen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht am Wochenende schon wieder ziemlich bescheiden aus. Deswegen wird das Ende des Ladies only fertig gebaut.
> Samstag und Sonntag ab 12 Uhr.
> Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn zum buddeln mal ein paar GoPro-Junkies erscheinen, die ständig neue Videos von unseren ach so tollen Strecken ins Netz stellen!


 
Vielleicht macht mal einer ein Video vom bauen, auf dem die zusehen sind die einfach vorbeifahren :-(


----------



## Sineline (30. März 2015)

Liebe Leute, ich hab günstig eine Buchung im Trailcenter Rabenberg abzugeben. Wir haben ein Zweier-Apartment mit Kochnische für Do-So, den 9.-12. April gebucht und können leider nicht hin.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit die Buchung zu übernehmen? Wenn ihr mehr seid, kann man ggf auch aufstocken/noch ein Bett reinstellen. Müsstet ihr dann aber selbst klären. Wenn sich nur einer findet, fährt mein Freund ggf. doch, wenn ihr euch grün seid  Meldet euch gerne per PN.


----------



## schappi (2. April 2015)

Hallo Leute
 Ich habe vom Frank Nüsser eine e-mail bekommen.
Auf den Trails Ladies und Ü30 liegen Bäume und es können lose Äste in den Kronen der Bäume hängen.
Bitte seid vorsichtig in den nächsten 2 Wochen Blick voraus und nach Oben, oder besser in der Eilenriede Ostereier suchen 
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deisterarne (4. April 2015)

Wann wird denn wieder am ü30 gebaut?


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. April 2015)

So wie die allgemeine Beteiligung an den letzten Bautagen am ladies only ausgefallen ist... Gehen wir auch erstmal Radfahren. 
Ist leider so, aber es stehen immer die selben paar leute alleine für Hunderte an der Schaufel. Scheints keiner eilig zu haben.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Deisterarne (6. April 2015)

Aber man könnte es ja so machen, dass abwechselnd am ü30 und ladies gebaut wird, denn am ü30 wurde schon lange nichts mehr gemacht


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. April 2015)

Das könnte man natürlich machen, aber die Beteiligung wird davon nicht besser. Und da die paar Leute, die die ganze Arbeit machen, lieber am Ladies fahren, ist klar worauf der Fokus liegt.
Vielleicht sollte der Buddeltrupp zusammen legen für einen alten Transporter und jedes Wochenende in den Bikepark fahren. Dort findet man fertig gebaute Strecken vor, die andere Leute für Biker anlegen. Das fühlt sich bestimmt gut an, wenn man keine Arbeit hat.


----------



## RickStar (6. April 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das könnte man natürlich machen, aber die Beteiligung wird davon nicht besser. Und da die paar Leute, die die ganze Arbeit machen, lieber am Ladies fahren, ist klar worauf der Fokus liegt.
> Vielleicht sollte der Buddeltrupp zusammen legen für einen alten Transporter und jedes Wochenende in den Bikepark fahren. Dort findet man fertig gebaute Strecken vor, die andere Leute für Biker anlegen. Das fühlt sich bestimmt gut an, wenn man keine Arbeit hat.



Die Frage von Arne ist an Dreistigkeit nicht zu ueberbieten.. Immer schoen ins "gemachte Nest" setzen..

Mal ne Frage: gibts denn irgendwo nen Plan, wann wer, wie an den Strecken ist? Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, wuerd ich mich dann anschliessen. Bin die Strecken zwar noch nie (!) gefahren, aber dieses Jahr soll sich das aendern 

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. April 2015)

@RickStar Wenn gebaut wird, wird es hier niedergeschrieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (6. April 2015)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @RickStar Wenn gebaut wird, wird es hier niedergeschrieben....



Alles klar, danke. (y)
Habe das Thema abonniert, dann bekomme ich es mit und schaue mal, wie es passt


----------



## jammerlappen (6. April 2015)

Hallo? Wenn alle Vereinsmitglieder sich so einbrächten wie Arne, würden wir nicht mehr über schlechte Trailzustände reden...


----------



## RickStar (6. April 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo? Wenn alle Vereinsmitglieder sich so einbrächten wie Arne, würden wir nicht mehr über schlechte Trailzustände reden...


Ich kenne Arne nicht. Und als komplett aussenstehender, der ich bin, klang das halt nicht so, als wenn sich daran beteiligt wird.
Wenn dem so ist, nehme ich natuerlich alles zurueck. 
Vielleicht lernt man sich ja dies Jahr dann mal kennen.

Happy trails!
Rick


----------



## Sineline (6. April 2015)

Bin recht frisch hier, darum kenne ich die "Bauhistorie" nicht so recht... Aber wurde schonmal über einen regelmäßigen Termin nachgedacht? So etwas wie jeden zweiten Sonntag im Monat fix (es sei den wettermäßig geht die Welt unter) und zusätzlich wie bisher nach Bedarf, Bock usw.?
Erfahrungsgemäß funktionieren auch Emailverteiler ganz gut. Statt nur hier koennte man viele dann auch persönlicher erreichen. Und ggf wird das Postfach konsequenter gecheckt als das Forum. Da ist ja jeder anders. Alle Vereinsmitglieder ab ins bcc plus alle die sich eben eintragen lassen wollen.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2015)

Da ist ja mal ein ganz guter Vorschlag und ich finde, dass der so auch umgesetzt werden sollte. Wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, dass der Verteiler dann eine ähnliche Wirkung der eine oder andere Aufruf:

Plötzlich Totenstille auf dem Trail, wenn bekannt gegeben wurde, dass dort gebuddelt wird.


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. April 2015)

Wir sind jetzt schon im 3. Jahr des Streckenbaus, und die Beteiligung ist jedes Jahr schlechter geworden. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, das sich das nicht mehr ändern wird. Man kann ja locker auf andere Strecken ausweichen, wenn man weiß wo gebuddelt wird.
Es ist sogar schon vorgekommen, daß Biker von anderen Bikern angesprochen wurden, die zum Buddeln kommen wollten. Und zwar so: Fahr da bloß nicht runter, da wird heute an der Strecke gebaut. Hallo!!!
Was mich aber wirklich stört ist, bei schönem Wetter sieht man massenweise durchgestylte Freerider, die aber sonst nicht auftauchen. Selbst als jetzt Ferien waren, kamen die gleichen 2-3 Jugendlichen, die auch sonst mal vorbeikommen.
Die Idee mit dem Verteiler ist ja nicht schlecht, aber auch das wird nichts ändern. Bei fb werden die Bautermine von Hunderten geliked, aber im virtuellen Leben ist körperliche Arbeit auch einfacher.
Egal, ich hab ein paar meiner Bikes im Winter gepimpt, und die müssen wohl erst mal ausgiebig getestet werden.


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2015)

Die Ideen sind ja gar nicht verkehrt, aber mail- Verteiler? Wenn hier im Forum in einem abonnierten thread geantwortet wird, bekommt man doch ohnehin eine automatisch generierte mail zur Benachrichtigung... mit der Info, dass es sich um den "Deisterfreun.de- thread" handelt, kann man doch schon mal was anfangen... 
Aber lassen wir das, grundsätzlich ist ja i.d.R. davon auszugehen, dass am Wochenende gebaut wird und wer wirklich will, braucht m.E. dafür keine Extraeinladung. Eins ist mir mal wichtig zu sagen:
Zusammen auf dem Trail zu schaufeln oder andere Trails einfach nur wieder unter dem Vorjahreslaub hervor zu holen  macht im Kreise des Bautrupps echt richtig, richtig Spaß. Für mich ein echter Zugewinn.


----------



## RickStar (11. April 2015)

Kann heute leider nicht dabei sein..  
Hatte es mir fest vorgenommen, aber mir ist was privates dazwischen gekommen.
Allen Helfern und auch Fahrern viel Spass, bin komplett raus..
Cheers


----------



## Deisterarne (11. April 2015)

Heute wird gebaut?


----------



## damianfromhell (11. April 2015)

Wird Sonntag gebaut?  Könnte mich morgen endlich mal anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2015)

fährt morgen wär ?


----------



## Unplugged (26. April 2015)

Denke wir sind gegen zwölf am Waldkatär


----------



## Gyver (28. April 2015)

Endlich Mitglied!
Bis bald im Wald und grüße aus Hildesheim.


----------



## zoomie (29. April 2015)

Tachchen zusammen.
Werde am Freitag, 01.05.15 ab ca 10.00Uhr mit der Heckenschere am unteren Teil des Ü30 unterwegs sein (ab Schranke). 
Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht schreckhaft und lass mich auch freundlich von der Strecke brüllen.

...allerdings geh ich davon aus, daß nach dem 'Tanz in den Mai' der Großteil sowieso erst nach 'm Mittag wieder vernünftig auf'm Rad sitzen kann...


----------



## RickStar (8. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte hier nur eben nochmal fix nen Gruss an den Deisterarne loswerden. Alle Unklarheiten wurden am Trail direkt ausgemerzt (y)
Warst ja am Samstag dann "ploetzlich" weg 
Wir sehen uns bestimmt demnaechst wieder an einem der Trails


----------



## stevens28/2 (8. Mai 2015)

Tag, werde am Samstag ca. 9 Uhr in bad Nenndorf rausgeschmissen und habe mal so 3-4h Zeit um ne Runde zu drehen. Sollte als Training für die Endurorennen im Harz dienen..wollte dann Richtung Ü30 und Ladys only ...hat einer Bock auf ähnliches..?

Gruß
olli


----------



## Sineline (12. Mai 2015)

Hab am oberen Einstieg Rakete gestern Kopfhörer gefunden... Falls die jemand vermisst, bitte melden.


----------



## Phil81 (25. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Verleihung des Sturzpokals für meine Leistungen am 04.01.2015.

Hoffe er bringt mir ähnlich Glück wie schon meinen Vorreitern.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Mai 2015)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, den Rest des Jahres bist du unverwundbar.

Auf dem Ü30 sind ein paar Elemente neu in Form gebracht worden. Augen auf.

Am Sonntag wird ab 12 Uhr am Ü30 weiter repariert. Man darf sich beteiligen. An der Schranke am Pass geht es los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Mai 2015)

Dann kann man den Ü30  am Sonntag wohl nicht fahren ?


----------



## Girl (27. Mai 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Dann kann man den Ü30  am Sonntag wohl nicht fahren ?



Klar doch, der Bautrupp macht extra für dich Platz wenn du angeflogen kommst!


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Mai 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2015)

leute, wo ist das problem ?

kommt vorbei , helft einfach mal für 30 min mit und merkt,wie anstrengend buddeln sein kann. 
die trails ü30 und ladies only, die von uns allen benutzt werden , benötigen ab und an mal ein wenig zuwendung . 
durch das dauernde befahren auch bei nässe z.b. werden die sprünge abgenutzt und benötigen ab und an mal ein wenig auffrischung.
leider geht das nicht von alleine, sodaß manchmal einfach manpower gefragt ist. 

und mMn, kann jeder mal für 30 min mithelfen. schließlich wird der ü30 ja auch von vielen befahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Mai 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> leute, wo ist das problem ?
> 
> kommt vorbei , helft einfach mal für 30 min mit und merkt, wie anstrengend spaßig auch buddeln sein kann.
> die trails ü30 und ladies only, die von uns allen benutzt werden , benötigen ab und an mal ein wenig zuwendung .
> ...


ich hab das mal korrigiert...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2015)

Habt Ihr´s gelesen?
Bericht von der JHV.

http://www.wochenblaetter.de/barsinghausen/deisterfreunde-investieren-kraeftig/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (31. Mai 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Auf dem Ü30 sind ein paar Elemente neu in Form gebracht worden. Augen auf.
> 
> Am Sonntag wird ab 12 Uhr am Ü30 weiter repariert. Man darf sich beteiligen. An der Schranke am Pass geht es los.


 
!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Mai 2015)

Hammer! Das war ja wohl mal richtig geil. Wahnsinn, was heute alles gerissen wurde. Gefühlte 30 Männer/-innen haben heute dermaßen reingeklotzt, dass bei dem Tempo nur noch drei Termine benötigt würden. Senstionell!

Danke!


----------



## 3077 (31. Mai 2015)

Da schließe ich mich mal an. Wir sind bis zum ersten Drop inkl. Anlieger fertig geworden!!! Vielen Dank für die GROßE Anzahl der Helfer/innen und den Erdbeerkuchen!!!.....


----------



## tmf_superhero (31. Mai 2015)

Da schließe ich mich an, war ein geiler Tag !!!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Mai 2015)

War wirklich genial heute. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das man soviel an einem Tag schaffen kann. Und dann helfen noch Leute aus Osnabrück und Porta mit. Super!
Thea, Danke für den Kuchen.
Wenn das Tempo beibehalten wird, dürfte in kürzester Zeit der Rest erledigt sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2015)

Kein gemotze
Keine Flüche
Nur nette Leute - ich mag euch !!!

...irgendwie (?)


----------



## Unplugged (1. Juni 2015)

Richtig geil!!! Kommenden Sonntag wieder?


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das sehe bekomme ich glatt Lust bei euch in den Verein einzutreten.... wenn es nur nicht immer so weit zu euch wäre


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Juni 2015)

Hier auf dem Land gibt es genug Wohnraum.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2015)

Da ihr am Sonntag so einen Riesenspaß hattet, geht es diesen Sonntag weiter. Wir treffen uns einfach um 12 an dem Punkt, wo letzte Woche aufgehört wurde. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Juni 2015)

Die Beteiligung letzten Sonntag war ja mal wieder grandios. Deshalb machen wir diesen Sonntag noch einen Termin.
Ab 12 wieder im unteren Bereich der Strecke. 
Danach habt Ihr erstmal für 4 Wochen eure Ruhe, und könnt die frisch renovierte Strecke genießen. Mitte Juli werden wir dann wohl noch einen Tag brauchen, dann müsste die Strecke fertig sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir (ein paar Deisterfreunde) würden am Sonntag, den 21.06.15 mit Euch gerne ein bisschen Mountainbiken und üben wie man das Mountainbike auch mal in die Luft bekommt.

Im Rahmen eines kleinen Fahrtechniktages wollen wir zu dritt mit drei kleinen (so dreimal sieben Teilnehmer (+/-)) Gruppen arbeiten. Da es der erste Versuch ist, so etwas zu machen, hab ich mir Gedacht, dass Ihre Euch am besten per PN bei mir anmeldet. Schön wäre, wenn Ihr kurz schreibt, was "Eure Baustellen" sind bzw. was ihr genau geübt haben wollt.

First come - first serve 

Sollte das Interesse groß sein, können wir sicher auch einen zweiten Termin ins Auge fassen.

Bis Wald


----------



## Gyver (13. Juni 2015)

Sehen uns ja morgen beim Buddeln und ich wäre gerne dabei. Wie ich so fahre hast du ja jetzt ein wenig gesehen. Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich gerne am Ü30 fahren da dort die Sprünge etwas mehr variieren im Vergleich zum Ladies. Bis morgen. 
Gruß
Henrik


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2015)

ich würde gern den step-up in klein-lgh überleben


----------



## enno112 (13. Juni 2015)

Sehr gute Idee 
Da ich aber vom 20.-30.6. am Lago bin, würde ich sehr gern am folgenden Termin teilnehme.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich würde gern den step-up in klein-lgh überleben


Überlebt hast Du schon - ich kann dir nichts mehr beibringen


----------



## lenlen (14. Juni 2015)

Wie heute schonmal gesagt: Ich würd gern erstmal die drei Tables am Anfang sauber springen können...klappt meistens erst beim dritten


----------



## Latte30890 (15. Juni 2015)

Würde auch gerne an so einem Fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen aber da ich mein neues Bike erst am 20.06. bekomme würde ich gerne beim nächsten Mal mitmachen.

Es sei denn das Training wird nicht voll dann müsste ich es versuchen.

Ich denke meine Technik ist jetzt schon ganz gut und ich bin auch schnell auf den Trails aber bisher habe ich noch keine Steinfelder überquert und gesprungen bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich.

Ich denke der beste Ort um die Sprünge zu üben ist der Ü30.

Also bis dann im Wald.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammmen.

langsam, langsam rückt der Sonntag näher und deswegen werde ich mal etwas konkreter und möchte ein paar häufig gestellte Fragen beantworten:

Wann: Sonntag 21.06.15 gegen 11h / viele werden wohl mit der Bahn anreisen, deswegen nehmen wir das mit der Pünktlichkeit nicht soo genau. Ich würde aber vorschlagen, dass die Teilnehmer mir noch mal ne Nachricht mit richtigem Namen und Handynummer schreiben, dass ggf über irgendwelche Zwischenfällen/Unwägbarkeiten informiert werden kann.

Wo: Bahnhof Egestorf - Parkplatz Waldseite

Was kostet das eigentlich: Für Vereinsmitglieder ist das Training kostenfrei - Teilnehmer sollen bitte einen ausgefüllten Aufnahmeantrag mitbringen, wenn sie noch nicht Mitglied sind. Wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte, gebt bitte Bescheid, dann bringe ich Anträge mit. Mir wurde zugetragen, dass ein öffentliches Training rechtlich anders betrachtet wird, als ein gemeinsames Üben. Ich fände doof, wenn uns wegen sowas ein Strick gedreht werden könnte.

Wer: Es haben mir einige noch nicht per PN sondern auf Zuruf etc. zugesagt. Schreibt die bitte nochmal, damit ich auch für die anderen den Überblick behalte.

Wieviele: Ein paar Plätze haben wir noch, wenn auch nicht mehr viele...

Womit: Helm und Knie wäre schon ein Minimum an Protektion. Wir werden allerdings auch nicht hoch geshuttelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (16. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr schon einen 2. Termin ins Auge gefasst?
Wenn ja, dann mal bitte möglichst früh mitteilen, damit ich ev. frei nehmen kann...


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
wg. der Airtime Übung, bitte beim Luftfahrtamt anmelden...

Hab das dazu gefunden..

Falls Sie vorhaben sollten, bei einer Trailabfahrt mit mehreren MTB's zu springen
dann sollten Sie sich unbedingt vorher darüber informieren, ob ein Massenaufstieg von Mountainbikes am geplanten Ort zulässig ist.
Grundsätzlich kann man mit MTB's einfach springen, allerdings könnte es ab einer bestimmten Menge zu einem Problem werden.
Wichtig ist in jedem Fall, dass Sie sich bei einem Massenspringen von MTB's,
vorab bei Ihrer jeweiligen Gemeinde oder der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle über die Gegebenheiten informieren.
Sollte der Veranstaltungsort in der Nähe eines Flughafens oder einem Luftstützpunkt sein,
so ist in der Regel eine Genehmigung für das springen notwendig.

Grundsätzlich gilt die nach der Luftverkehrsordnung einzuholende Luftverkehrskontrollfreigabe als erteilt, wenn das geplante springen mit MTB's gewisse Kriterien erfüllt; ist also genehmigungsfrei: siehe hier unter "Luftrecht"

Der Onkel macht nur Spass ....


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juni 2015)

Jaja, und wenn wir alle gleichzeitig landen, katapultieren wir die Erde aus ihrer Umlaufbahn...


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juni 2015)

hoffe das ich auch beim 2ten Termin kann...


----------



## EVHD (21. Juni 2015)

Hätte Interesse am zweiten Termin. Aufnahmeantrag habe ich am Freitag versendet


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

Hier was für die Frühstückspause:

Videoalbum

Ich habe jetzt alle meine Videos hochgeladen. Wenn noch jemand Fotos oder Videos gemacht hat, postet die doch bitte auch hier. Oli hat doch z.B. den unerschrockenen Nachwuchs gefilmt?!

weitermachen...

p.s.: Wenn sich jemamd hier nicht sehen will => PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochjuma (22. Juni 2015)

Hat Spaß das Training! Vielen Dank an Mark, Peter und Steffen das Ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt.  

Ob es was gebracht hat?! Bestimmt, weiß ich doch jetzt, das manche Wurzel einfach nicht 29er kompatibel ist und erst beim mehrmaligen Versuch den Weg "freigibt".


----------



## daiko (22. Juni 2015)

Gibt es nach dem Termin Planung für eine Fortsetzung / Neuauflage. Interesse hätte ich schon, passte halt leider diesmal nicht, Sommerzeit (hust hust) ist ja immer recht voll.


----------



## Henningebbers (23. Juni 2015)

Hey bin neu hier im Raum Hameln  überlege ob ich eine mittgliedschaft bei euch machen soll.
Wie sieht das denn aus bin noch ehr anfänger und fahre nicht gerne alleine rum gibt es auch termine für gemeinsames abfahren? 
Gruß Henning


----------



## RickStar (23. Juni 2015)

Meine PM bezueglich vergangenen Sonntag blieb leider unbeantwortet - moechte mich also hiermit auch nochmals anmelden, diesmal dann fuer einen eventuellen zweiten Anlauf 

Danke,
Rick


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2015)

wie war denn das training überhaupt ???
hat es euch gefallen ???
gibt es verbesserungsvorschläge oder anregungen, was man(n) hätte besser machen könnne ???
vielleicht können die teilnehmer ja mal ein kurzes statement abgeben.
würde sicher auch marc, steffen und peter freuen.

vg hoerman


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Juni 2015)

Mir hat es gefallen. Fehler die ich gemacht habe, wurden mir eindeutig klar gemacht, zum Glück war es nur einer 
Die drei haben auf jeden Fall einen guten Job gemacht.
Ich persönlich sehe wenig Verbesserungspotential. Natürlich kommt es auf die Kursteilnehmer drauf an. Wenn keine Fragen gestellt werden, können Steffen und Co. auch keine Beantworten. Es wurde aber explizit gesagt was falsch gemacht worden ist und wie man seine Fahrtechnik verbessern kann.


----------



## EVHD (23. Juni 2015)

@Henningebbers wäre morgen gegen 16 Uhr am Ü30 unterwegs.


----------



## Henningebbers (24. Juni 2015)

@EVHD habe leider heute keine zeit wollte aber am Freitag oder Sonntag mal fahren kommen wenn dann meine Anmeldung schon durch ist


----------



## nijam (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Danke für das gute Training, das Feedback welches man bekommen hat war sehr gut ich konnte mich in einigen Sachen verbessern. Mein  einiziger Verbesserungsvorschlag wäre, die Gruppen besser auf dem Trail zu verteilen so dass man etwas mehr Platz hat zum fahren. Ich fand es sehr gut ! 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Toemmes (25. Juni 2015)

Hey,

genau das wäre auch mein Verbesserungsvorschlag gewesen. Die Gruppen mehr verteilen und vielleicht zuvor überlegen wie man die Gruppen aufteilt, also jung und alt oder nach Interesse aufteilen oder so. Es war nämlich doch sehr voll und irgendwie etwas drunter und drüber fande ich (Aber war ja auch das erste Mal). Ansonsten haben sich die drei große Mühe gegeben und die Fehler sofort bemängelt und gut erklärt! Danke dafür! Vielleicht kann man auch überlegen ob man beim nächsten Mal dann irgendwie die Strecke sperrt oder am Anfang ein Schild aufstellt, dass ein Training stattfindet oder so ähnlich. Denn der normale Verkehr wurde dann ja auch ziemlich gestört wenn große Ansammlungen auf dem Trail waren.

Gruß Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe soeben einen Anruf von Herrn Nüsser von den Landesforsten bekommen.
Gestern ist ein Motocrosser wohl mindestens 2 mal den Ü30 runtergeheizt. Leider hat Herr Nüsser ihn knapp verpasst und der Typ konnte abhauen.
Abgesehen davon, das der Spinner die ganze Strecke zerballert, ist das auf'n Sonntag Nachmittag lebensgefährlich für den Rest der Streckennutzer. Ich bitte Alle darum die Augen offenhalten und sich das Kennzeichen zu merken.
Falls er keins hat, könnt ihr ja vielleicht, wenn ihr eine Gruppe seid, versuchen ihn festzuhalten, bis die Polizei da ist. Wenn der das öfter macht, sollte er zumindest eine Rechnung bekommen, für das Reparieren der Strecke.


----------



## Madeba (29. Juni 2015)

und falls man allein ist: wenn er kein Kennzeichen hat, steht bestimmt irgendwo in der Nähe ein Transporter rum. Dann muß man nur warten, Fotos machen und telefonieren.
Hier im Süntel waren vor ein bis zwei Jahren auch mal zwei solcher Vollpfosten ohne Kennzeichen unterwegs. Die haben sich noch nichtmal um Wege oder Trails geschert. Wenigstens waren sie blöd genug, ihren Bus in unmittelbarer Nähe am Waldrand zu parken...


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo mir sind vor einem Monat bei einer Tour im Hills auch zwei Motorcrosser Begegnet...scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Juni 2015)

Da hat wohl einer zu viel Kinderfernsehen geschaut, KIKA PUR +.
Das gab es ein rennen zwischen Donwnhiller und Motcrosser.

http://www.tivi.de/mediathek/detail...pur%2B+Sendungen/895212/2414010?view=flashXml


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. Juni 2015)

Da hat wohl einer nicht aufgepasst das Rennen fand in Todnau statt!


----------



## Madeba (29. Juni 2015)

Wildsau30 schrieb:


> Hallo mir sind vor einem Monat bei einer Tour im Hills auch zwei Motorcrosser Begegnet...scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen.


oder die beiden sind merkbefreit. Zuerst waren zwei MXer in der Hamelner Gegend unterwegs und wurden erwischt. Dann waren zwei (andere ? wohl kaum...) im Süntel unterwegs und wurden erwischt. Jetzt sind Dir zwei im Hils begegnet...


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute
am Ü30 finden demnächst Holzfällarbeiten statt es kommt daher zu kurzfristigen und kurzzeitigen Trailsperrungen.
Ich möchte euch bitten euch an die Trailsperrungen zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit zu halten und höflich den Anweisungen der Forstarbeiter zu folgen.
Ich möchte nicht wieder Beschwerden über Pöbeleien von Bikern gegenüber Forstarbeitern hören!
Das ist nicht unser Stil!
Hier die Nachricht im Original:


Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,
wir werden in der nächsten Woche zwischen Hoher Warte und Rotem Weg direkt am Trail eine Einschlagsmaßnahme durchführen. Diese  Teilstrecke wird dann aus Unfallverhütungsgründen gesperrt. Bitte diese Information ins Netz stellen.
Mit freundl. Gruß
*Frank Nüsser
Nieders. Landesforsten
Revierförsterei Georgsplatz
Forstkamp 2
30890 Barsinghause*


----------



## canno981 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt aus Hannover.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren das Mountainbiken mal rausgepickt aber nie realisieren können da in der Ausbildung das Geld knapp war. Jetzt nach dem ich gesehen habe, das es im Deister inzwischen sogar legal ist, reizt es mich umso mehr(trette dem Verein dann sehr gerne bei und zahle die Gebühr mit grösster Freude). Ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher ob es in meinem alter noch zu erlernen ist und ob ihr eure wertvolle Zeit mit nem blutigen Änfänger vergeuden würdet. Ich denke mal viele von euch haben das Biken mit 15 Jahren oder irgendwas um den Dreh begonnen und sind Profis.
Würde gerne ein Teil dieser Faszination werden und von euch hoffentlich gerne aufgenommen werden.

LG


----------



## Gyver (13. Juli 2015)

Da mach dir mal keinen Kopp. Habe auch erst vor 2,5 Jahren angefangen und da war ich 31. Viel Spaß und bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daiko (13. Juli 2015)

Mir ist jetzt auch der Kaffee aus der Hand gefallen... Ich hab früher mit 15/16 auch viel gefahren, dann ist das Hobby komplett eingeschlafen und jetzt mit 33 geht's wieder richtig los. Klar hat man jetzt ein paar mehr Hinrblockaden, aber das hällt einen ja nicht auf trotzdem eine Menge Spaß zu haben und es wieder zu lernen. Also: gib Kette, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, muss ja auch nicht gleich (immer) der Deister sein. Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg sind für Feierabend-Touren genau so spaßig und gut um zu Lernen und Kondition aufzubauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,
> 
> Ich bin 25 Jahre alt aus Hannover.
> Ich habe mir vor Jahren das Mountainbiken mal rausgepickt aber nie realisieren können da in der Ausbildung das Geld knapp war. Jetzt nach dem ich gesehen habe, das es im Deister inzwischen sogar legal ist, reizt es mich umso mehr (trete dem Verein dann sehr gerne bei und zahle die Gebühr mit grösster Freude). Ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher ob es in meinem alter noch zu erlernen ist und ob ihr eure wertvolle Zeit mit nem blutigen Änfänger vergeuden würdet. Ich denke mal viele von euch haben das Biken mit 15 Jahren oder irgendwas um den Dreh begonnen und sind Profis.
> ...


 
Hast du schon ein Rad oder planst du noch?
Top-TIPP: Einfach aufsteigen und losfahren. Sofern du in der Lage bis ohne Stützräder oder Rollator zu fahren, klappt das

Am Anfang tuts weh, aber nach kurzer Zeit willst du nicht mehr drauf verzichten


----------



## Toemmes (13. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,
> 
> Ich bin 25 Jahre alt aus Hannover.
> Ich habe mir vor Jahren das Mountainbiken mal rausgepickt aber nie realisieren können da in der Ausbildung das Geld knapp war. Jetzt nach dem ich gesehen habe, das es im Deister inzwischen sogar legal ist, reizt es mich umso mehr(trette dem Verein dann sehr gerne bei und zahle die Gebühr mit grösster Freude). Ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher ob es in meinem alter noch zu erlernen ist und ob ihr eure wertvolle Zeit mit nem blutigen Änfänger vergeuden würdet. Ich denke mal viele von euch haben das Biken mit 15 Jahren oder irgendwas um den Dreh begonnen und sind Profis.
> ...



Natürlich ist es vielleicht einfacher wenn man früher angefangen hat den Sport auszuüben, aber trotzdem kann man auch später noch locker einsteigen. Man muss sich ja nicht gleich als Ziel setzen einen 7 Meter Double oder so zu springen. Einfach anfangen und Step by Step besser werden. Auch im Alter lernt man noch gut dazu...wobei 25 Jahre ja nun nicht wirklich alt ist!  Also auf die Sattel fertig los!!!


----------



## canno981 (13. Juli 2015)

danke für eure mutmachenden Worte. Bike habe ich noch nicht , denke erst so mitte August nach meinen Sommerurlaub.

Nun weis ich nicht ob es eine Enduro mit 170mm Federweg, oder eine DHiller mit 200mm werden soll.
Ich würde auch gerne irgendwann mal Sprünge im Deister meistern und weis nicht ob 170mm Federung dafür geeignet sind.
Ich möchte auch so oft wie möglich auf ebener Strecke radeln und frage mich deshalb ob ein DH bike dafür nicht zu lästig wäre.

Radeln einige hier von Hannover zum Deister oder fahrt ihr alle mit Bahn bzw Pkw dort hin?

LG


----------



## RickStar (13. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> danke für eure mutmachenden Worte. Bike habe ich noch nicht , denke erst so mitte August nach meinen Sommerurlaub.
> 
> Nun weis ich nicht ob es eine Enduro mit 170mm Federweg, oder eine DHiller mit 200mm werden soll.
> Ich würde auch gerne irgendwann mal Sprünge im Deister meistern und weis nicht ob 170mm Federung dafür geeignet sind.
> ...


Nimm nen vernuenftiges All Mountain, das funzt auch "auf der geraden".
Ich selbst fahre von Hannover aus mit der Bahn zum Deister.

Cheers.


----------



## Toemmes (14. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> danke für eure mutmachenden Worte. Bike habe ich noch nicht , denke erst so mitte August nach meinen Sommerurlaub.
> 
> Nun weis ich nicht ob es eine Enduro mit 170mm Federweg, oder eine DHiller mit 200mm werden soll.
> Ich würde auch gerne irgendwann mal Sprünge im Deister meistern und weis nicht ob 170mm Federung dafür geeignet sind.
> ...



Also ich denke ein Enduro ist definitiv die bessere Wahl. Denn mit einem DHiller wirst du sicherlich nur runterfahren und wieder hochschieben. Wenn du aber sagst das du auch normale Strecken fahren willst und vielleicht auch hoch fahren dann ist das Enduro auf jeden Fall die bessere Variante und fürs springen im Deister reicht das auch alle Male. Und nur wenn du ein DHiller fahre würdest heißt das ja auch nicht das du dann besser springen kannst. Das liegt allein am Fahrer würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daiko (14. Juli 2015)

Würde mit All-Mountain anfangen. Habe ich auch so gemacht. Günstiges AM gekauft, konnte ich auch im Deister fahren, wenn du sowieso erst anfängst brauchste auch keine 200mm Federweg, weil dein Kopf vorher dicht macht  Jetzt nach 2 Jahren habe ich viel gelernt, Mut gesammelt und das Hobby verfestigt. Insofern dann auch entschlussfreudiger eine Enduro > 3k € gekauft.


----------



## njoerd (14. Juli 2015)

Kauf dir ein Hardtail mit einer vernünftigen Federgabel!!! Du lernst erst richtig Fahrrad fahren, wenn du die verschiedenen Bodengegebenheiten kennen lernst - und das Feedback vom Untergrund bekommst du in erster Linie mit einem Hardtail (das bedeutet übrigens auch, du lernst dadurch die Fahrtechnik "besser"). Wenn du safe mit Flow unterwegs bist überlegst du dir ein Enduro zu kaufen (oder ein Downhiller, den man im Deister absolut nicht benötigt).


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Juli 2015)

Falls du dir nur ein Rad zulegen möchtest, kauf dir ein vernünftiges Enduro. Damit kann man Alles machen, und du bist für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet, und mußt dir nicht ständig was Neues kaufen.
Enduros von heute fahren besser bergab als Downhillbikes vor 15 Jahren und besser bergauf als Tourenbikes vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## canno981 (14. Juli 2015)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.
Genau das war mein Gedanke sich eine vernünftige Enduro zu holen.
Ich bin kein Fan von erstmal billig kaufen dann aber in 2 Jahren nochmal kaufen, ich dachte da lege ich mir gleich was vernünftiges zu.
Finanziell sieht es zurzeit nicht problematisch aus. Es kommt aber immer Doof wenn sich ein Anfänger gleich was gutes kauft, weil man dann irgendwie gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt wird nach dem Motto: "was willst du Looser mit dem Bike".
So war es zumindest früher als ich mir meine Paintball-Ausrüstung zugelegt hatte, die Paintballer waren auch irgendwie nicht wirklich sympatisch. AAAber ich glaube und hoffe ihr seit da anders und verurteilt niemandem nach seiner "Ausrüstung".

LG


----------



## RickStar (14. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.
> Genau das war mein Gedanke sich eine vernünftige Enduro zu holen.
> Ich bin kein Fan von erstmal billig kaufen dann aber in 2 Jahren nochmal kaufen, ich dachte da lege ich mir gleich was vernünftiges zu.
> Finanziell sieht es zurzeit nicht problematisch aus. Es kommt aber immer Doof wenn sich ein Anfänger gleich was gutes kauft, weil man dann irgendwie gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt wird nach dem Motto: "was willst du Looser mit dem Bike".
> ...



Das war auch mein Gedanke - und darum ist es ein AM mit Enduro Qualitaeten geworden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-27,5-9.0-xm-238591

Ist leider nicht mehr kaeuflich zu erwerben.. Ging "weg wie warme Semmel" 

Cheers.


----------



## canno981 (14. Juli 2015)

Also Radon gefällt mir schon mal sehr Gut.
Wieso sind die vom Preis her billiger als die meisten anderen? 
Sind die nur Online verfügbar und deshalb billiger, oder schlechtere Qualität?( hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Radon?)
Was sagt ihr zu Rotwild allgemein? Die sagen mir auch zu.

LG


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Nur online verfügbar also auch nur Beratung übers tele


----------



## RickStar (14. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Also Radon gefällt mir schon mal sehr Gut.
> Wieso sind die vom Preis her billiger als die meisten anderen?
> Sind die nur Online verfügbar und deshalb billiger, oder schlechtere Qualität?( hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Radon?)
> Was sagt ihr zu Rotwild allgemein? Die sagen mir auch zu.
> ...


Reiner Onlinehaendler mit einigen, wenigen Vorort Partnern. 
Kannst die raeder halt nicht Probefahren, etc. 
Und dadurch koennen die halt gute Preise machen. 
Ebenso Canyon und andere..


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juli 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Nur online verfügbar also auch nur Beratung übers tele


...die meist immer noch besser ist, als die von den Verkäufern im Laden.

So oder so sollte das erste Rad günstig sein. Man weiß erst nach ner gewissen Zeit, wo die Vorlieben tatsächlich sind und das auch erst, nach dem man mal ein paar Räder mit unterschiedlichem Charakter und Federweg gefahren ist.


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht wen mal mal in den aktuellen Canyon threads stöbert

Aber da hat eh jeder seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Teils ja vorallem bezüglich Liefertermine 
Mal von ab will der Canyon Kunde ja auch keine persönliche Beratung. Der bekommt gesagt welche Größe für seine Körpergröße in etwa passen sollte und des wars.


----------



## Gyver (14. Juli 2015)

Swoop 175 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## canno981 (14. Juli 2015)

Wonach gehen die Rahmengrößen? 
Also Körpergröße, Schrittlänge?
Nochmal bezüglich Rotwild...wie siehts damit aus allgemeine Erfahrungen?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Haltung arm und beinlänge. Rumpflänge. Bevorzugte sitzposition. Und noch ein paar Details ;D zum testen eventl gleich noch zwei drei verbauten dazu bestellen und diverse Sättel


----------



## canno981 (14. Juli 2015)

Klingt recht kompliziert 
Wie siehts aus einfach oder zweifach Kurbel?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Wenne auch mal nen alpencross o.ä fahren willst und nicht zwei bis dreimal die Woche trainierst 2 fach


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Klingt recht kompliziert
> Wie siehts aus einfach oder zweifach Kurbel?


 
Je nach Fitness. Auch hierzu wirst du von 1x9 bis 3x11 alles finden.
Wenn du unsicher bist kauf 2-fach

Wenn dir der Sport Spaß macht, wird das erste Rad - egal was es ist - nicht lange so laufen wie es geliefert wird.
-Reifen, Griffe, Sattel, Bremse, Schaltung - alles nicht für die Ewigkeit


----------



## canno981 (14. Juli 2015)

Alpencross wahrscheinlich nicht.
Denke mal für mein Einsatzgebiet reicht 1 Fach mir gefällt die aufgeräumte Optik am Lenker, kein Umwerfer...

Also ich habe jetzt mal zwei in der engeren Auswahl . Rotwild r.e1 oder Radon swoop 175 .. wobei der Radon deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Ansonsten würde ich des Cube da mit 180mm noch einwerfen


----------



## njoerd (14. Juli 2015)

Sorry wenn ich eure Kaufberatung heir störe, ABER du solltest dir im klaren über deine Bikeskills sein. Federweg ersetzt KEINE Fahrtechnik - auch wenn das viele denken. 

Zum Thema Enduro, lass den Quatsch mit Federgabel >160mm.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2015)

sx trail kannst du gebraucht haben


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juli 2015)

Freerider sind lecker gerade des Ding


----------



## Gyver (14. Juli 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sx trail kannst du gebraucht haben



Nur in Springe n paar mal mit zur Eisdiele gefahren


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Juli 2015)

@Gyver : dafür brauchst du kein SX Trail. SX reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno981 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich lehne dankend ab.
Ich will mir schon gerne mein Wunschbike zulegen mit Beratung und Proberunde, zumal ich nicht mal weis welche Rahmengrösse ichbenötige.

Lg


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

Den schau besser nicht bei Versendern


----------



## reflux (16. Juli 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Den schau besser nicht bei Versendern


Ich würde durchaus behaupten,dass es Dutzende Händler gibt,den ich einen Versender vorziehen würde,weil die Beratung schlecht ist und nicht im Ansatz den Aufpreis rechtfertigt


----------



## RickStar (16. Juli 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich würde durchaus behaupten,dass es Dutzende Händler gibt,den ich einen Versender vorziehen würde,weil die Beratung schlecht ist und nicht im Ansatz den Aufpreis rechtfertigt


ATB und Keha Bashing in 
3..
2..
1..


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

Trotzdem gibt's beim Versender keine Probefahrt usw. Ist einfach so


----------



## reflux (16. Juli 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt's beim Versender keine Probefahrt usw. Ist einfach so


Von der ich nichts habe,wenn weder ich noch Verkäufer nen Plan haben


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

Tjoar den musste halt mal nicht nach stadler und co gehen  da fährt 90 Prozent der Angestellten nichtmal selbst fahrrad


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

RickStar schrieb:


> ATB und Keha Bashing in
> 3..
> 2..
> 1..


Ist doch nix neues. Kunde hat schonmal angefangen oder hat immer recht usw


----------



## canno981 (16. Juli 2015)

Ihr kennt sicherlich den Fun-Corner in Hameln.
Wollte dort hin der soll ziemlich gut sein.


Lg


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

Der Haut seine restposten immer raus des stimmt... Zu allem weiteren möchte ich mir kein Urteil erlauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Juli 2015)

canno981 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sicherlich den Fun-Corner in Hameln.
> Wollte dort hin der soll ziemlich gut sein.
> 
> 
> Lg


Die Zwei in Hameln sind schon nicht schlecht, ob Bunny hop oder Fun Corner, da machst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt. Preislich sind die dazu auch noch interessant. 
Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## enno112 (16. Juli 2015)

@canno981 
Geh zu ATB in der Marienstraße, lass dich dort gut beraten, und dann entscheide was du willst.
Und ganz wichtig; dann auch dort kaufen wo du beraten worden bist! Ist fair gegenüber dem Händler!
Ich fahr selbst ein Versenderbike aus Bonn und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Allerdings wusste ich auch was ich wollte und kann vieles selbst erledigen/umbauen/reparieren.
In deiner Situation würde ich den "guten" Fachhändler vor Ort wählen!

P.S. mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass du damian somit auch sein Gehalt (Gage) sicherst...


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2015)

Herrlich  hab bewusst vermieden Werbung für uns zu machen aber haben auch gerade fast nix mehr im laden. Alles ausverkauft in sachen enduro ausser nen speci enduro Elite 29 in L und eben zwei Comp Modelle die aber für Berg hoch mit 1x10 nicht gerade optimal sind


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2015)

...das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn du hier Werbung für den laden machst.


----------



## canno981 (17. Juli 2015)

Damian meinst du die 1x10 sind DH Bikes? Also Ohne 42Z Rettungsblatt hinten?

Ich dachte an eine Enduro 1x11
10-42z und 32z kurbel wäre ideal für mich, bergauf müsste da auch gehen.

lg


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Ach Jammerlappen du machst deinem Namen auch alle Ehre ;D

Canno exakt ohne Rettungsring.
Und so nen Elite mit 1x11 Kost halt gleich richtig viel


----------



## canno981 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich finde 1x11 ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu 2fach.

LG


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Ist es auch und für den deister durchaus brauchbar


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2015)

nur zur info um was es in diesem thread hier geht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/deisterfreun-de-e-v-forum.587233/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (17. Juli 2015)

das muss ich jetzt auch alles noch kommentieren. Vorab aber, Federweg hilft MTB Anfängern nicht im geringsten!



canno981 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sicherlich den Fun-Corner in Hameln.
> Wollte dort hin der soll ziemlich gut sein.
> Lg



Fun Corner kann ich auch empfehlen. (Würd da aber noch warten bis die Neuen Modelle vorgestellt sind und dann eins "altes" Modell kaufen.
Versender Räder kannst du 1A auf Events testen. Leider sind Dirt Masters in Winterberg und das Festival in Willingen schon vorbei. Alternativ kannst du dir auch einfach die Räder vom Versender bestellen. Fährst eine Runde übern Hof und fällst ein Urteil.
Einziger Versender bei dem man Räder Test fahren kann ist Propain (Propain Friends Programm).
Händlern steh ich kritisch gegenüber. Zum einen muss der Berater Ahnung von der Materie haben und zweitens optional auch noch den selben Sport ausüben wie ich. Ist oft schwierig.



damianfromhell schrieb:


> Der Haut seine restposten immer raus des stimmt... Zu allem weiteren möchte ich mir kein Urteil erlauben



MEin Gefühl sagt mir, wenn er auf dich hört, wirds entweder teuer oder naja Schrott will ich eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Tja so hat jeder seine Meinung  ubd wie du sagst der hat seine vorjahresmodelle bzw restposten günstig raus. Daraus zu schließen ich würde Schrott oder billigen Krempel verkaufen finde ich sehr amüsant

Du vergisst ausserdem das ich auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe bevor ich selbst den Beruf ausgeübt habe

Interessant auch welche Meinung bei den deisterfreunde so gegenüber diversen Personen und Geschäften herrscht.


----------



## njoerd (17. Juli 2015)

Dicker, ich hab nicht gesagt du verkaufst Schrott. Ich denke du berätst nicht, sondern erzählst nur was du so ganz geil findest. Bei seinem "Problem" sollte objektiv beraten werden, kommt bei dir nur eingeschränkt rüber.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juli 2015)

Genau, das hab ich erwartet. Die Deisterfreun.de haben hier keine Meinung vertreten.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Ich berate hier garnicht ausser des es sinnvoll wäre ne zweifach kurbel zu fahren und des wars eigentlich. Ich kann hier garnichts verkaufen falls du es gelesen hast sind wir nahezu ausverkauft. 2016 wird alles nochmal deutlich teurer.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Genau, das hab ich erwartet. "Die Deisterfreun.de e.V." haben hier keine Meinung vertreten und werden hier auch nicht für oder wider das eine ode andere Geschäft sprechen.


Hör auf zu jammern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (17. Juli 2015)

Oha, bleibt locker....
Canno hat nachgefragt und einige Antworten/Erfahrungswerte erhalten.
Was er daraus macht und wie er es versteht ist ja jetzt sein Bier!
Und ja, es passt "eigentlich" nicht in diesen Thread...

P.S. Warum Vorgängermodell/Restposten jetzt unbedingt schlecht sein sollen erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht...


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Hier hat niemand gesagt das sie schlecht sind. Zumindest für den Kunden sind sie sehr angenehm


----------



## enno112 (17. Juli 2015)

Ah o.k., hab ich wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Ah o.k., hab ich wohl falsch verstanden


Bei mir alles entspannt  kann nur dieses verurteilen nicht ab wenn man nie da war geschweige den die Mitarbeiter kennt. Nur mal so wir haben auch Zig Räder von anderen Geschäften ausm Umland im Service weil die Kunden da nicht zufrieden sind. Andersrum wird es aber genauso sein vermute ich von daher möchte ich mir zu manchen Läden kein Urteil bilden weil ich bei vielen auch nie Kunde war. Ein Grund mehr warum ich keine Werbung machen wollte

Erfahrungsgemäß wenn es dir nur um die Ausstattung geht würde ich defitinitiv mal bei Cube schauen die sind schon sehr nah an Versender Preisen und mit nem bißchen Zubehör kommst gut und gerne auch unter diese Preise


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2015)

junx, führt doch eure diskussion im biken im deister thread weiter. 

hier gehts um die deisterfreun.de


_*"Hallo deisterfreun.de , 

um den Thread "Biken im Deister" zu entlasten, machen wir hier einen neuen Thread auf. 

Alles was mit Trailbau etc. und den deisterfreun.de(n) zusammenhÃ¤ngt, soll sich in Zukunft hier abspielen."*_


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2015)

Sry stimmt


----------



## canno981 (17. Juli 2015)

tut mir leid ich wollte nicht das es hier ausartet....
Dennoch danke das ihr alle so hilfsbereit wart, ich habe mich nun entschieden es soll das Rotwild r.e1 werden(für mich bietet dieses Bike das beste Gesamtpaket)ich werde aber noch ein wenig warten bis ich den irgendwo etwas günstiger schießen kann, am besten mit guter Beratung und Proberunde.


Ich hoffe der kleine offtopic Rutscher ist mir verziehen.

LG


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Juli 2015)

Der Verein Deisterfreun.de ist für den Betrieb der offiziellen Strecken im Deister zuständig! MEHR NICHT! Deswegen gibt es hier auch keine Meinung der Vereinsmitglieder zu euren Verkaufsgesprächen. Maximal ist hier die Meinung einzelner Personen nachzulesen.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juli 2015)

Hoffen wa es mal. Fand die Aussagen hier teils schon sehr unverschämt


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (20. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit. Am letzten Freitag war mal wieder offizielle Begehung des Vereinsgeländes. Dabei hat der Förster Herr Nüsser überaus  deutlich gemacht, dass man vom Verzehr der Früchte Abstand nehmen sollte, da der Deister ein Fuchsbandwurm-Hotspot sei. Auch die hohen Früchte können mit Eiern kontaminiert sein und WENN ÜBERHAUPT sollte man nur abgewaschene Früchte essen. Er selbst meinte, nur abgekochtes aus dem Deister zu essen.


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juli 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Am letzten Freitag war mal wieder offizielle Begehung des Vereinsgeländes. Dabei hat der Förster Herr Nüsser überaus  deutlich gemacht, dass man vom Verzehr der Früchte Abstand nehmen sollte, da der Deister ein Fuchsbandwurm-Hotspot sei. Auch die hohen Früchte können mit Eiern kontaminiert sein und WENN ÜBERHAUPT sollte man nur abgewaschene Früchte essen. Er selbst meinte, nur abgekochtes aus dem Deister zu essen.


http://m.apotheken-umschau.de/Infektion/Fuchsbandwurm-Keine-Angst-vor-Waldbeeren-155609.html

Na, Vorsicht schadet sicher aber nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2015)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Herr Nüsser das nicht gesagt hat, weil er alle Himbeeren alleine essen will...aber: jeder wie er will!


----------



## Cabalero (31. August 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mal kurz was anderes. Im Mai 2013 wurde mein Liteville 601 in Hannover gestohlen. Jetzt hab ich es mit vielen anderen hochwertigen Rädern auf einer Internetseite in Polen wiedergefunden. Ich gehe davon aus das alle Räder geklaut sind und will die anderen Opfer finden. Bitte streut die Information möglichst weitläufig.   

Danke!

P.S. Ich bin stinksauer und will die Typen vor Gericht!


Genauere Informationen und Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-raeder-gefunden-wer-erkent-seins.766241/


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2015)

Cabalero schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> mal kurz was anderes. Im Mai 2013 wurde mein Liteville 601 in Hannover gestohlen. Jetzt hab ich es mit vielen anderen hochwertigen Rädern auf einer Internetseite in Polen wiedergefunden. Ich gehe davon aus das alle Räder geklaut sind und will die anderen Opfer finden. Bitte streut die Information möglichst weitläufig.
> 
> ...



Ich teile es weiter bei FB und so.
Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (11. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es soll mal wieder kreiseln im Deister! Hier gehts zur Abstimmung, wann und wo gekreiselt werden könnte: http://doodle.com/poll/8r95efcg98gu7iqb

Der Deisterkreisel ist traditionell eine Tour durch den Deister mit ordentlich Trailanteil. Der Fokus liegt hier nicht darauf, sich "das Weisse aus den Augen zu fahren" und nicht darauf, den schnellsten Downhiller zu finden. Wir wollen gesellig radeln, pausieren, quatschen und wieder radeln, um neue Leute und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.
Um im Fluß zu bleiben und den Tourencharakter zu erhalten, können wir je nach Gruppengröße die Tour nach Gruppengröße und Leistung aufteilen, damit zumindest gemeinsam pausiert werden kann.

Bis bald im Wald!


Nebenbei soll mal wieder ein Stammtisch angeregt werden. Wer wüßte eine Location? Oder haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee, am Ende eines Kreisels irgendwo noch gemütlich einzukehren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nebenbei soll mal wieder ein Stammtisch angeregt werden. Wer wüßte eine Location?



deisterpforte in springe


----------



## jammerlappen (12. September 2015)

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für Hannover?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. September 2015)

Es gab mal einen Stammtisch in der ständigen Vertretung neben dem Theater am Aegi. Da kann man auf jeden Fall mal genug Platz finden und reservieren.


----------



## Cabalero (13. September 2015)

Hallo Deisterfreunde,
da mein, vor vielen Wochen abgesendeter Aufnahmeantrag in den Verein bislang unbeantwortet blieb, würde ich Euch gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen und hab mich auch mal eingetragen.
Zu welcher Tageszeit soll es den ungefähr losgehen? (für die familiäre Planung)
Einen gemütlichen Einkehrschwung finde ich auch super und folge der Masse.


----------



## Unplugged (13. September 2015)

Sehr cool Mark! Mit welchen Menschenmassen ist denn beim Stammtisch zu rechnen?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sehr cool Mark! Mit welchen Menschenmassen ist denn beim Stammtisch zu rechnen?


 
Hoffentlich mit vielen! Wird doch allerhöchste Zeit, dass mal wieder was in die Richtung passiert - auch ohne Verein(-smeierei/-mitgliedschaft). War eigentlich mal jemannd bei "critical mass"? Eignet sich sowas als erster Treffpunkt?



Cabalero schrieb:


> Zu welcher Tageszeit soll es den ungefähr losgehen? (für die familiäre Planung)
> Einen gemütlichen Einkehrschwung finde ich auch super und folge der Masse.


 
Ich würde sagen, dass Start jeweils so gegen 11.30h (je nach Startpunkt / Zug / usw) sein sollte. Dann ist gut, was allen gefällt!




Cabalero schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde,
> da mein, vor vielen Wochen abgesendeter Aufnahmeantrag in den Verein bislang unbeantwortet blieb, ...


 
Hat der Verein endlich seinen ersten handfesten Skandal?


----------



## schwermetall (14. September 2015)

Wenn ich schon nicht im Deister bin, dann aber doch zumindest auf Google Earth.
Siehe da, Big Brother hat 2015 neue Aufnahmen gemacht.






Zum Vergleich 2013:


----------



## njoerd (15. September 2015)

ganz schön grün geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2015)

Zu klein! Er muss aus dem All zu sehen sein!!!


----------



## Unplugged (15. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit vielen! Wird doch allerhöchste Zeit, dass mal wieder was in die Richtung passiert - auch ohne Verein(-smeierei/-mitgliedschaft). War eigentlich mal jemannd bei "critical mass"? Eignet sich sowas als erster Treffpunkt?



'Viele' übersteigt dann wohl die Kapazitäten des Vineyard- Stammtisches...  
Bei Critical Mass kann ich aufgrund einer Hipsterallergie nicht mitreden, aber die Mashsee- Brauerei wäre doch auch mal ein feiner Treffpunkt?! Natürlich auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Teilnehmerzahl, allerdings hat man da den Vorteil, dass man unter sich ist, sich die Leute aufgrund der wenigen Sitzplätze gut vermischen und man nicht so an einem Tisch festklebt. Vom Bier ganz zu schweigen. Aber wie gesagt, mit 50 Mann wird das natürlich nix, da ist dann wohl wirklich StäVe angesagt.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Anmeldungen zum Deisterkreiseln sind ja schon im vollen Gange.
http://doodle.com/poll/8r95efcg98gu7iqb
Eine klare Tendenz ist bislang ja noch nicht auszumachen. Dennoch schlage ich jetzt einfach mal vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag um elf Uhr am Waldkater treffen und in der kommenden Woche (Vielleicht von BikeInfection aus) im Westen fahren.

Für Sonntag würde ich, ggf eine Einkehr gegen 14h am Annaturm anmelden.

Ich würde mit dem Zug anreisen und schlage vor, dass wir uns mit Gruppentickets organisieren

Wer würde den aus Hannover mit dem Zug kommen wollen?

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen


----------



## Nolti (21. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde am Sonntag, 27.09 auch gern mitfahren, ab Hannover HBF oder Linden Fischerhof. 
Bin vom Profil her Tourenfahrer, gern auch mit Trail Anteil, allerdings keine großen Sprünge, eher kleine Hopser.
Wenn noch Platz im Gruppenticket ist, schließe ich mich gern an.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. September 2015)

Super Nolti! Dann bin ich mal so frei:
1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen
3) Nolti


----------



## Epinephrin (22. September 2015)

Moin,

beabsichtige vom Fischerhof aus nach Wennigsen zu reisen. S-Bahnen fahren am So. nur stündl. immer 41. Peile die 9:41 h an. Hasse Hektik. Wenn wir übereinkommen könnten wir ein Tagesgruppenticket (bis 5 Guys) für 9,60 € ziehen.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. September 2015)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> beabsichtige vom Fischerhof aus nach Wennigsen zu reisen. S-Bahnen fahren am So. nur stündl. immer 41. Peile die 9:41 h an. Hasse Hektik. Wenn wir übereinkommen könnten wir ein Tagesgruppenticket (bis 5 Guys) für 9,60 € ziehen.


 

So war der Plan!

Apropos Hektik: wenn die Orga den Zug um 10:41h (respektive 10:27h ab Nordstadt) im hintersten Abteil besetzt, musst du icht eine Stunde früher los 

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen
3) Nolti
4) Epi
5)
6)

Ich denke ja, dass wir am Ende zwei Gruppentickets voll bekommen - oder teilen, wenn wir z.B. zu acht sein sollten...


----------



## Unplugged (22. September 2015)

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen
3) Nolti
4) Epi
5) Unplugged
6)


----------



## jammerlappen (26. September 2015)

Termin steht am Sonntag 27.09. gegen 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir werden mit einem Gruppenticket in der S1 anreisen. Somit werden wir erst 11.15h am Waldkater sein.

Demnach reicht ja ein Ticket. Wir werden ab Nordstadt ganz hinten im Zug sitzen. Gebucht sind demnach:

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen
3) Nolti
4) Epi
5) Unplugged


----------



## Nolti (26. September 2015)

Prima, ich steige Linden Fischerhof zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (29. September 2015)

Tolles Wetter lockt mal wieder und nach der Ausfahrt durch den Osten, machen wir diesmal den Westen unsicher.
Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 4.10.2015 um 11.15h +/- (Zugankunft in Winninghausen) bei BikeInfection
Anreise aus Hannover mit der Bahn/Gruppentickets kann wieder gemacht werden. Meldungen bitte hier: Klick


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2015)

Hinweis zum Ladies Only
Am 04.10.2015 von ca. 9 - 10:30 Uhr wird die Freiwillige Feuerwehr Wennigsen den Ladies only begehen um sich vor Ort ein Bild von der Strecken und den Rettungsmöglichkeiten zu machen.
Wir werden mit ca. 30 Personen unterwegs sein.
Wir werden die Strecke nicht für euch sperren, aber nach hinten absichern.
Bitte benehmt euch wie Gastgeber.

...
PS: Ein Wunsch noch: Klasse wäre, wenn 1-2 von euch, die alles springen können, Zeit hätten den Rettern mal einen Eindruck von unserem Sport zu bieten.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Oktober 2015)

Was für ein Tag:






Am 25. Jahrestag der Einheit verbindet der Panoramadouble des LadiesOnly ehemals Ost und West mit einer Adrenalinschelle, die das Grinsen locker eine Woche so einfrieren wird


----------



## LimiTimE (6. Oktober 2015)

Danke für so einen geilen Trail!


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Oktober 2015)

Bitte!


----------



## Gyver (7. Oktober 2015)

Dann hier auch noch mal n Video ausm Deister. Wer den blanken Hintern zuordnen kann macht mir Angst.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2015)

Geile Videos mit cooler Mucke - man könnte denken, dass Radfahren Spaß macht. Aber zu was anderem:



Achtung: Stammtisch!

Um einen geeigneten Termin und Ort zu finden, wollte ich mal die Teilnahmsbereitschaft abklopfen. Die Lokalitäten im Deister haben alle den Nachteil, etwa 3-4km vom nächsetn Bahnhof entfernt zu liegen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die doodle-Liste nicht wieder frühzeitig zerstöre. So oder so bitte einmal zur Abstimmung:

http://doodle.com/poll/6a4k6szyw3sv3w2z


----------



## DownhillGunner (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ist am Freitag wer im Deister unterwegs?
Ich bin so ab 14.00 Uhr da und war bisher nur auf dem ü30 unterwegs würde aber gerne mal mehr sehen/Kennenlernen.
Eventuell jemand unterwegs der sich gut auskennt?


----------



## LimiTimE (18. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. November 2015)

Achtung, Achtung! 
Wichtige Mitteilung für alle GoPro-Besitzer. Am Samstag den 14.11. können Mountainbiker beim epischen Buddeln auf dem Ladies only gefilmt werden. Diese seltene Gelegenheit sollte genutzt werden.

Wer keine GoPro besitzt kann natürlich einfach vorbeikommen, und helfen den unteren Teil wieder aufzuhübschen. 
Ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. November 2015)

Für Samstag sind wieder Arbeiten auf dem Ladies only geplant. Ab 12 Uhr.
Falls das Wetter nicht zu übel sein sollte.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. November 2015)

Heute war ja mal wieder richtig was los bei der Streckenpflege. 
7 Leute schaffen schon ordentlich was. 
Hat eigentlich nur Schneewittchen gefehlt!


----------



## Dr_Torque (3. Dezember 2015)

Soll es dieses Wochenende am "ladies-only" mit der Buddellei weitergehen?


----------



## Muellbeutel (3. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Wochenende ist noch Pause.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Dezember 2015)

So wollte nochmal danke sagen für Sonntag. Geile Dinger wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (15. Dezember 2015)

Ü30 und Ladies sind schon ganz nett!


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Dezember 2015)

Aber sowas von


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. Dezember 2015)

Biete ungetragenes Deisterfreun.de-Trikot, langarm, Größe "M" im Tausch gegen "S" (oder eventl "XS"). Vielleicht habt ihr in Erwartung der Feiertage ja mehr Bedarf an Bauchumfang...
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Dezember 2015)

Werte Geländeradsportler!
Ab sofort werden in unregelmäßiger Folge Reparaturarbeiten auf dem Ü30 durchgeführt. Bitte die Augen offenhalten!
Grüße!


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2016)

Fährt zufällig wer morgen nach Schulenberg und hat noch einen Platz frei?^^ Alternativ fährt morgen wer im Deister?


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Januar 2016)

Möglicherweise werde ich morgen im Deister rumhüpfen ... ist aber noch nicht fix.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2016)

Joar habe auch gerade ne mitfahrgelegenheiten bekommen nach schube. Also hat sich erledigt


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Januar 2016)

Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2016)

Danke dir und nächstes mal dann


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter Sonntag einigermaßen trocken von oben ist und nicht zu kühl könnte ich mich für ne ausfahrt begeistern. wer wäre da den mit von der partie? hardtail oder dickes fahrrad da bin ich flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (2. Februar 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter Sonntag einigermaßen trocken von oben ist und nicht zu kühl könnte ich mich für ne ausfahrt begeistern. wer wäre da den mit von der partie? hardtail oder dickes fahrrad da bin ich flexibel


Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mit 'nem Freund am Sonntag im Deister sein. Wir werden ein Enduro und 'nen leichten Freerider im Gepäck haben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag finden wieder Reparaturarbeiten im unteren Teil des Ladies only statt. Wäre nett, wenn sich ein paar Leute zum Helfen einfinden.
12 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Februar 2016)

Am 8. und 9.2. werden im unteren Teil des Ü30 Holzfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Die Strecke ist dann gesperrt.


----------



## RickStar (7. Februar 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am 8. und 9.2. werden im unteren Teil des Ü30 Holzfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Die Strecke ist dann gesperrt.


Wird parallel an der Strecke gebaut? 
Habe vermutlich zeit und wuerde dann dazukommen - dieses WE lag ich leider krank flach..

Cheers!


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Februar 2016)

Nein, ich bin auch krank.


----------



## RickStar (8. Februar 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin auch krank.


Gute Besserung..

Vielleicht passt es bei einer der naechsten Aktionen bei mir (y)


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Februar 2016)

Am Sonntag werden wieder Arbeiten auf dem Ladies only durchgeführt. Diesmal geht es schon um 11 Uhr los.


----------



## RickStar (11. Februar 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werden wieder Arbeiten auf dem Ladies only durchgeführt. Diesmal geht es schon um 11 Uhr los.


Das Wetter am WE soll ja "nicht so dolle" werden.
Wenn es im Harz weiter schneit, werde ich wohl eher dort sein. Mal sehen


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2016)

Ab Anfang nächster Woche sind Rückearbeiten auf dem Ladies only. Die Strecke wird dann teilweise gesperrt. Wie lange das dauert, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (28. Februar 2016)

Die Ausbesserungen am Ü30 im oberen und mittleren Teil sind klasse! Habt ihr echt gut hinbekommen! Ist es eigentlich erlaubt in Selbstregie die Rückegasse oder was das etwas zu begradigen?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Februar 2016)

Uh den muss ich da nächstes Wochenende wohl nochmal hin


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Februar 2016)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/xw/g4/xwg4ptkf7enh/large_Traileingang30130327.jpg?0

siehe link...

bauliche veränderungen sind untersagt

trotzdem danke für deine angebotete hilfe


----------



## vicangp (28. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne das Schild. Deswegen meine Frage, ist einfach ne blöde Stelle finde ich. Mit den tiefen Spuren, die immer voller Wasser stehen und dem Mittelsteg.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Februar 2016)

unser buddelteam ist ständig auf den vereinsstrecken unterwegs und wird diese spuren in nächster zeit beseitigen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Februar 2016)

Danke für die positive Rückmeldung! Wir arbeiten uns die nächsten Wochen noch den trail runter. Für die großen Matschlöcher und Rückegassen im mittleren Teil haben wir schon ein paar Pläne.
Wenn sich irgendwo Wasser staut ist nichts gegen einen neuen vernünftigen Abfluss einzuwenden. 

Sonst bitte die neuen Sachen auf dem beiden trails möglichst umfahren solange der Boden noch nass und weich ist. Dann wirds schneller fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (28. Februar 2016)

Double übers matschloch und gut ist xD


----------



## reflux (29. Februar 2016)

Hab nen 650B LRS abzugeben. 
DT Swiss EX471 Felgen,Bitex Naben, schwarz, 15x100,142x12,XX1 Freilauf, auf alle gängigen Einbaumaße umrüstbar, Sapim CX Ray Speichen und ich würd noch einen 2,4er Hans Dampf und nen 2,4er Chunky Monkey drauflegen


----------



## Dr_Torque (4. März 2016)

Ob und wann und wo die Schaufel geschwungen wird, will ich wissen!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. März 2016)

Dieses Wochenende passiert wohl nix. Tut mir schrecklich leid.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2016)

Die Rückearbeiten auf dem Ladies sind im Übrigen noch nicht beendet. Befahren ist deshalb im Moment nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2016)

Die Reparaturarbeiten auf dem oberen Teil des Ü30 sind jetzt fast abgeschlossen.
Das Buddelteam hätte ganz gerne etwas Rückmeldung, ob es gefällt oder nicht.
Also schreibt mal bitte eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. März 2016)

Wird heute mal getestet


----------



## vicangp (20. März 2016)

Gefällt mir recht gut. Habt ihr gut gemacht. Finde der obere Teil sollte aber seinen Naturtrailcharakter behalten.


----------



## Spacetime (20. März 2016)

Leute Ü30 ist der Hammer!! Genau der richtige mix. Gruß aus Hamburg an das fleißige Buddel Team


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. März 2016)

Ist mit den Anliegern auf jeden Fall flüssiger zu fahren, die großeb Sprünge habe ich persönlich ausgelassen. Aber die vielen kleineren passen auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (20. März 2016)

Klingt ja krass. Den werde ich Sonntag wohl mal da hin


----------



## juju752 (21. März 2016)

Ü30 ist im oberen Teil der Hammer geworden! Könnte ich den ganzen Tag fahren. Mega flowig geworden und die Sprünge passen alle super. Ein Hoch auf das fleißige Buddelteam. Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## jester81 (21. März 2016)

Ü30 ist super geworden! Richtig schön flowig. Danke an das Buddelteam. 
Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## Deisterarne (22. März 2016)

Trail ist super gut, hat flow und macht richtig viel spaß. Super arbeit


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2016)

Moin moin und frohe Ostern. Ist der Ladies wieder frei gegeben, oder sind die Rückearbeiten noch im Gange? Grüße aus Bielefeld

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stramm (27. März 2016)

Wegen Ü30 kann ich auch nur wieder großes Lob aussprechen. War ganz überrascht das ihr den flachen Teil unten auch schon so schön flowig gemacht habt. 
Danke und bis bald, Michael.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. März 2016)

Ladies ist noch gesperrt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. März 2016)

Da ja bisher nur Positives zurückkommt, sind wir wohl auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Wenn ihr noch mehr solche Strecken haben möchtet, und noch nicht im Verein seit, solltet ihr mal über einen Eintritt nachdenken. Je größer unsere Lobby, desto besser kann man arbeiten. 5 Euro im Monat sollten dafür nicht zuviel sein. 
Danke!


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. März 2016)

Ich hätte etwas wo man in Zukunft vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken könnte. Ist eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit aber man weiß ja nie.

Am ersten Übergang am Ü30 (erste Schranke) steht doch weiter oben ein kleiner Kicker. Die Schranke an sich ist super. Bremst alle etwas ein die von oben kommen. Allerdings sehe ich immer wieder das manche Leute vor dem Kicker nochmal reintreten, am Kicker abziehen und ihre 3-4m fliegen. An sich ist das auch eine super Sache. Man kann das "abheben" recht leicht üben. ABER: Nachdem sie landen, bremsen alle wie verrückt um bloß vor der Schranke zum stehen zu kommen (Gedankengang: Oh eine Schranke, schnell bremsen). Das sorgt dafür das der Boden recht stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Besonders wenn es geregnet hat. Das man am Ü30 (erster Teil) schnell ist, ist wohl klar. *Meine persönliche Meinung*: der Kicker verleitet dazu die Schranke "vorübergehend" auszublenden. Und wenn man landet taucht urplötzlich die Schranke auf (quasi aus dem Nichts). Dieses Phänomen konnte ich am Montag wieder beobachten. Resultat: Vollbremsung und den Sturz gerade so abgefangen. 

Ansonsten ist der Ü30 wirklich geil geworden. Viel Flow dank der Anlieger aber auch technisch durch einzelne Wurzelfelder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (30. März 2016)

Da ist mit Sicherheit was wahres dran, wir hatten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch überlegt, ob wir den Kicker einfach platt machen. Aber wir haben ihn letztendlich doch stehen gelassen, ist aber nicht in Stein gemeißelt denk ich mal...


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. März 2016)

Auf den letzten 10m passiert ja gefühlt nichts mehr (abgesehen vom Kicker). Deswegen finde ich es immer wieder erstaunlich das viele Fahrer 1m vor der Schranke mit einer unnötigen Vollbremsung den Boden umpflügen.
Ob der vorhergehende Kicker daran Schuld ist, will ich erstmal nicht weiter kommentieren.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. März 2016)

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja gerade von solchen Kickern eh zu wenig und eine gute Bremstechnik zu üben, hat auch noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## Unplugged (30. März 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja gerade von solchen Kickern eh zu wenig und eine gute Bremstechnik zu üben, hat auch noch niemandem geschadet



Als Alternative stand auch eine Welle zur Debatte


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. März 2016)

Kann man auch wegmachen.


----------



## njoerd (31. März 2016)

Bin dafür den Kicker etwas aufzuschüppen und ein paar Meter nach hinten zu ziehen. Somit könnte man über die Barriere fliegen. Alle haben ihren Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XBR (31. März 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Kann man auch wegmachen.



Moin, also ich komme gerade vom Ü30. Hat ja nun reichlich geregnet die letzten Tage, von "umpflügen" durch bremsen kann man aber nicht wirklich reden. Gerade in der "Rinne" vor der Schranke liegen viele Steine, matschig ist das da nicht.
Was den Kicker angeht: ich bin für stehen lassen.... will spielen und freue mich jedes mal darüber.
@ Bautrupp: der obere Teil Ü30 wird so langsam zu meinem Liebling!! Super Arbeit!!! Danke!!!!


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2016)

XBR schrieb:


> ......



Top Nickname!


----------



## XBR (2. April 2016)

Hobb schrieb:


> Top Nickname!



XBR ist keine "Gruppe", falls du das meinst


----------



## Trasul (2. April 2016)

Hi kurze Frage , kann ich den Mitgliedsantrag auch per Mail oder fax schicken , oder wollt ihr den per Post ?


----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2016)

Kannste auch faxen oder den scan mailen...


----------



## Trasul (2. April 2016)

ok Danke


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2016)

XBR schrieb:


> XBR ist keine "Gruppe", falls du das meinst


Würde sagen es ist sogar eine exklusive Gruppe. 
MfG RFVC


----------



## XBR (3. April 2016)

Hobb schrieb:


> Würde sagen es ist sogar eine exklusive Gruppe.
> MfG RFVC


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. April 2016)

Die Reparaturarbeiten in der oberen Hälfte des Ü30 sind jetzt abgeschlossen. 
Die Deisterfreun.de wünschen viel Spaß beim Ballern!


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. April 2016)

Die Holzfällarbeiten auf dem Ladies only sind jetzt abgeschlossen.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen bleibt die Strecke aber vorerst gesperrt, bis Alles aufgeräumt ist. Am Sonntag kann man sich ab 12 Uhr an den Aufräumarbeiten beteiligen. Die Strecke wird von oben nach unten wieder in Ordnung gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (12. April 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die Holzfällarbeiten auf dem Ladies only sind jetzt abgeschlossen.
> *Aus Sicherheitsgründen bleibt die Strecke aber vorerst gesperrt*, bis Alles aufgeräumt ist. Am Sonntag kann man sich ab 12 Uhr an den Aufräumarbeiten beteiligen. Die Strecke wird von oben nach unten wieder in Ordnung gebracht.



Das Absperrband ist schon weg, ist das so gewollt ? Könnte schnell dazu führen, dass jemand die strecke trotzdem fährt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. April 2016)

Gewollt ist das nicht. Die Leute vom Forst hatten das extra dran gelassen. 
Hier scheint aber der Eine oder Andere eigene Regeln aufzustellen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. April 2016)

Scheint wohl so, die gibts leider überall.


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. April 2016)

Wie mir scheint, gibt es wohl keinen allzu großen Bedarf, das der Ladies only so schnell wie möglich wieder geöffnet wird.
Gestern haben mal wieder die gleichen Leute wie immer die ganze Arbeit gemacht. Von den ganzen Bikern die im Sommer Schlange stehen, um den Trail zu ballern, hab ich gestern keinen Einzigen gesehen.
Ich glaube ihr könnt froh sein, dass es verantwortungsvolle Menschen gibt, die in allen Lebensbereichen für Euch sorgen. Ihr würdet sonst wahrscheinlich verhungern.
Egal, alle Beteiligten hatten gestern einen sehr spaßigen Tag.
Die Strecke bleibt natürlich weiterhin gesperrt!


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. April 2016)

Die Vereinsmitglieder nehm ich von meiner Kritik natürlich aus. Gemeint sind die Biker, die sich weder im Verein, noch bei Arbeiten beteiligen.
Man kann ja auch Alles so schön umsonst haben.


----------



## JohnnyLumpkin (20. April 2016)

Moinmoin,

da ich von dem Ü30 begeistert bin, habe ich euch vorgestern 10€ an euer Spendenkonto zugesteckt. Kann man dafür eine Spendenquittung für die Steuererklärung für bekommen? 

beste Grüße
Kai


----------



## wolfk (21. April 2016)

JohnnyLumpkin schrieb:


> habe ich euch vorgestern 10€ an euer Spendenkonto zugesteckt. Kann man dafür eine Spendenquittung für die Steuererklärung für bekommen?


Die Spendenquittung ist nicht erforderlich:


> *Vereinfachter Spendennachweis ohne Spendenquittung*
> 
> Spenden bis zu 200 Euro können ohne amtliche Spendenquittung (Zuwendungsbestätigung) mit dem Einzahlungsbeleg der Überweisung beim Finanzamt eingereicht werden


----------



## zwieBug191 (22. April 2016)

Moin zusammen ,

seit ca. einem Jahr sind wir mit ein paar Leuten hin und wieder mal mit dem MTB im Deister unterwegs, und von Sascha (Kurbelkraft) wusste ich schon, dass es diesen Verein gibt, der sich für die Interessen der MTB-Begeisterten dieser Region einsetzt. Gestern bin ich dann zufällig mit Steffen und Stefan und noch einigen anderen Bikern (sorry, zuviele neue Namen  ) bei der Cecilienhöhe ins Gespräch gekommen.

Ich finde gut, was Ihr im Deister erreicht habt, sowohl was die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht als auch was die coolen Trails (!) angeht, und damit das so bleibt, möchte ich Euch unterstützen. Der Mitgliedsantrag geht heute in die Post 

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich mal im Wald!

Veit


----------



## fantastic (22. April 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen...

Kommt von euch jemand zufällig aus der Garbsener Ecke? Evtl. sogar ein Mitglied?
Bin auf der Suche nach nem Verein, wo man mal unter Leute kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (22. April 2016)

Komme aus Garbsen, was fährst denn?


----------



## fantastic (22. April 2016)

Momentan nur ein Singlespeed. Das Liteville 601 zum Spaß haben ist noch im Bau (siehe Fotoalbum in der Signatur).
Denke, zum Fahren werde ich damit erst nächstes Jahr kommen, da Nachwuchs ansteht.


----------



## Sineline (24. April 2016)

Liebe Leute, wir haben gestern am Waldrand Nähe Cecilienhöhe eine Frontlampe fürs Bike gefunden. Würd mich freuen, wenn ich die zurückgeben kann


----------



## 3rdNERD (24. April 2016)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die Vereinsmitglieder nehm ich von meiner Kritik natürlich aus. Gemeint sind die Biker, die sich weder im Verein, noch bei Arbeiten beteiligen.
> Man kann ja auch Alles so schön umsonst haben.


Schön, dass Du Vereinsmitglieder ausklammerst. Aber ich habe z.B. über 120 km Anreise zum Deister und fahre daher auch nur gelegentlich dort. Und daher sollte es auch legitim sein, wenn man auch nur gelegentlich mal etwas spendet, ohne gleich Vereinsmitglied zu werden.

Ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung den Frust, wenn sich immer nur die gleichen Leute an der Vereinsarbeit (oder finanziell) beteiligen. Aber wenn es um die Nutzung geht, sind plötzlich auch alle anderen wieder zur Stelle. Dennoch finde ich es nicht ganz fair, alle Nutzer der Deisterstrecken, die keine Vereinsmitglieder sind, indirekt als Schnorrer zu titulieren.

Wenn Ihr nicht möchtet, dass die Strecke von 'Jedermann' genutzt wird, dann sollte dies auch klar kommuniziert werden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. April 2016)

Leute, die von außerhalb kommen, müssen nicht zwangsläufig Vereinsmitglieder sein. Ich möchte ja auch nicht überall in Deutschland im Verein sein, wenn ich mal irgendwo fahren will. Ihr könnt natürlich auch so Spaß haben. 
Aber jeder Local sollte seinen Heimatverein unterstützen, um unseren Sport voranzubringen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2016)

Abgesehen davon fühlen sich scheinbar genau die Falschen angesprochen. Hallo Gelegenheitsnutzer, Vereinsmitglieder usw.: Ihr seid nicht gemeint

So wie ich das interpretiere waren die Adressaten eher die Klappsköppe, die ihre Wahnsinnsskillz auf GoPro-Videos laufend zur Schau stellen (am besten dann noch mit dem Video der Strecke für die Deutsche Vermögensberatung werben ) müssen und die Strava Topssördy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (24. April 2016)

Dank der zahlreichen Schaufelwütigen heute, ist der mittlere Teil des Ladies wieder top. Die Strecke wird wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende wieder eröffnet. 
Ein paar kleinere Arbeiten müssen noch erledigt werden. 
Diese Woche aber auf keinen Fall fahren. Die neuen Sachen müssen sich erst setzen und trocknen. Also, haltet Euch bitte dran.


----------



## 3rdNERD (24. April 2016)

@Evel Knievel & @jammerlappen Danke für die Richtigstellung, kann ich ja doch noch mal bei Gelegenheit vorbeikommen


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. April 2016)

Nur so zur Info. Wir haben sogar Vereinsmitglieder aus Hamburg, Osnabrück, Eisenach, usw. Die kommen alle paar Wochen mal zum Biken in den Deister, finden das aber scheinbar ganz gut, was wir machen. 
Danke für soviel Engagement! Top!


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. April 2016)

Kleiner Tip für Biker, die die größeren Sprünge auf dem Ladies only nicht machen.
Bei den Reparaturarbeiten sind neben den größeren Sprüngen auch einige kleinere Gimmicks entstanden. So wird der Trail auch für den Tourenfahrer interessanter. Ich empfehle nach Eröffnung die Strecke einfach mal langsam runterfahren, und sich Alles in Ruhe anzuschauen. Durch geschickte Linienwahl kann Jeder das für Ihn passende Level finden.

Nächste Woche geht's los.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## njoerd (27. April 2016)

Chef, wird Sonntag noch mal angepackt auf dem Ladies Only Trail?


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. April 2016)

Ne, bin nicht da.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Mai 2016)

Hat zwar nicht direkt mit den Deisterfreunden zu tun, aber für den einen oder anderen trotzdem interessant:

*bike*_time_* präsentiert: MTB-TestRide für die ganze Familie!
Am Sonntag, den 08. Mai, findet das dritte biketime TestRide-Festival im Bike Park in Bad Salzdetfurth statt. Vor Ort könnt ihr Bikes der Extraklasse von BMC, Nicolai, Rocky Mountain, Trek, Powerfly+ und Open testen. *
Nur 30 Minuten südlich von Hannover hat die Stadt ein tolles Bikepark-Gelände errichtet. Das Gelände bietet vom PumTrack bis zu Freeride- und Downhill-Strecken mit verschiedenen JumpLines alles was das Biker-Herz begehrt. Für Anfänger und Profis ist es der optimale Platz, um in Ruhe und in direkter Umgebung Bikes zu testen, Trails zu rocken und eine Menge Spaß zu haben.
Extra für Kinder wurde im Park sogar ein eigenes Gelände geschaffen und lädt damit die ganze Familie zum TestRide ein. Wir bringen selbstverständlich auch kindertaugliche Mountainbikes (MTBs)  mit.
Zur Auswahl haben wir für euch etwa 100 MTBs, E-MTBs und Bikes für Kinder der Extraklasse. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos, gleichgültig ob du mit Test-Bike oder eigenem Bike unterwegs bist. Zur Nutzung der TestBikes ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich, diese kann entweder vorab per E-Mail „[email protected]“ oder direkt vor Ort erfolgen.
Alle Details und weiteren Informationen zum Ablauf findet ihr unter www.biketime.de, Direktlink: http://www.biketime.de/blog/biketime-mtb-testride-lets-have-fun/.

*Hinweis:* Die Mindestteilnehmerzahl beträgt 20 Personen, bei extremer Witterung kann es zu einem Ausfall des Events kommen, die Haftung ist ausgeschlossen.

Wir freuen uns auf dich. Let’s have fun!







* 
Rückfragen bitte direkt an Alex Mühlbauer *
Telefon: 0511 67998-300
E-Mail: [email protected].


----------



## Vace (7. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten heute einen richtig geilen Tag auf dem Ladies. Der Trail hat so viele geniale neue Sachen bekommen, hat einfach nur Laune gemacht. Herzlichen Dank an Euch alle für die Umbauten, habt ihr super hinbekommen!


----------



## Trasul (9. Mai 2016)

Sagtmal, wo bekommt man denn als Neumitglied so ein schickes Trikot her? Würde meinen Astralkörper als Werbefläche anbieten.


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Mai 2016)

Die wurden letztes Jahr auf Bestellung gefertigt.
Ich glaube aber, unser 2. Vorsitzende hat noch ein paar.
Rudi, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2016)

Trasul schrieb:


> Sagtmal, wo bekommt man denn als Neumitglied so ein schickes Trikot her? Würde meinen Astralkörper als Werbefläche anbieten.


Verglichen mit meinem Körper, hat deiner ja was zu bieten! Versuch mal [email protected] oder @roudy_da_tree im Forum anzuschreiben.


----------



## holzfaeller89 (9. Mai 2016)

Muss mich Vace anschließen, am Samstag den neuen Ladies endlich mal probegefahren und geflashed! Besonders der Anlieger-Exzess in der Schonung: Chapeau! Und was im oberen Teil des Ü30 mit den vielen kleineren Sprüngen entstanden ist einfach nur genial zum Üben, wieder-reinkommen und für den kleinen Spaß zwischendurch! 
Meisterleistung des Bautrupps, besonderer Dank an Steffen!


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Mai 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe in den hunderten Buchungen, die jeden Tag so anfallen, doch tatsächlich eine Spende übersehen. Vielen Dank - für die Spende im April und das Dankeschön!


----------



## Unplugged (31. Mai 2016)

ACHTUNG!!! Auf dem Ü30 hat irgendjemand eigenmächtig geschaufelt und einen der Tables zu einem double umgebaut, wir sind bereits mit dem Rückbau beschäftigt, aber schaut Euch den Trail bitte in den nächsten Tagen erstmal an, bevor Ihr an einem der Sprünge eine Überraschung erlebt. ES IST IN JEDEM FALL VERBOTEN, die Trails baulich zu verändern oder nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu "modifizieren"! Ihr handelt damit ordnungswidrig und bringt unsere jahrelange Arbeit und schlimmstenfalls andere Biker in Gefahr! Sollten wir jemanden dabei erwischen, erteilen wir umgehend einen Platzverweis auf unbestimmte Zeit. Dieser Platzverweis erstreckt sich auf all unsere Strecken im Deister. Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Gleiches gilt auch für diejenigen, die neuerdings ihren Müll am Streckenrand entsorgen. Wir stellen nicht besonders viele Regeln auf, aber an diese wenigen Regeln müssen wir uns alle halten.

https://m.facebook.com/home.php#!/d..._notif&notif_t=like&notif_id=1464721191017121


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Mai 2016)

War heute das "offizielle" Bauteam auf dem Ü30 unterwegs ?


----------



## Unplugged (23. Juni 2016)

Schaut mal bei Gelegenheit auf unsere facebook- Seite, die Terminabfragen zum Deisterkreisel sind online und am Samstag könnt Ihr Euch bei Dreharbeiten auf dem Ü30 in Szene setzen lassen! For those who don't know how to internet: Ihr könnt unsere Seite auch ohne Anmeldung aufrufen und es werden auch nicht automatisch Eure Nacktaufnahmen im Netz veröffentlicht, wenn Ihr eine facebook- Seite aufruft Hier geht's zu Eurem Lieblingssportverein: https://www.facebook.com/deisterfreun.de


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2016)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Schaut mal bei Gelegenheit auf unsere facebook- Seite, blablabla


 
Ja aber der facebook weiß doch dann*, dass ich ihn angesehen hab. 





* und zwar für immer


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2016)

deswegen: http://deisterfreun.de/2016/06/deisterkreiseln/


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juni 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ja aber der facebook weiß doch dann*, dass ich ihn angesehen hab.
> * und zwar für immer



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es Zeit wird für den Ratgeber Internet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwieBug191 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen  , mal ne Frage:

ist der Vereinsfahrt-Treffpunkt dienstags um 18.00 in Bredenbeck der Sportplatz an der Grundschule oder ist das da an der Glück-Auf-Straße? 

edit: hat sich erledigt  , und falls noch wer mitmöchte: es ist an der Glück-Auf-Straße 

VG


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Juli 2016)

Eure/n Wunschtermin/e haben sich herauskristallisiert und lauten für die Tour im Osten: 28.8.2016 bzw. im Westen: 7.8.2016
Wer sich anmelden möchte macht das am besten auf facebook (dann haben die auch praktischerweise gleich eure Seelen) oder doodle oder sagt hier Bescheid.
Hier geht's zur Umfrage für die Tour ab Wennigsen am 28.8.2016:
http://doodle.com/poll/8biepayfw86kt22u
Deisterkreisel im Westen am 7.8.2016:
http://doodle.com/poll/zkdfdzh5i72k3z8f


----------



## zwieBug191 (1. Juli 2016)

Passt super!  Dann melde ich mich mal gleich auf diesem Wege für beide Touren an, am 7.8. im Westen und 28.8. im Osten!

VG Veit


----------



## Netti1969 (14. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre am 28.8. auch gerne mit meinem 13 jährigem Sohn dabei.
VG Annette


----------



## Unplugged (18. Juli 2016)

Netti1969 schrieb:


> Ich wäre am 28.8. auch gerne mit meinem 13 jährigem Sohn dabei.
> VG Annette



Hallo Annette, ich entnehme Deinen vorangegangenen posts im anderen Deister- thread, dass Du über so gut wie keine Erfahrung beim Befahren von Trails verfügst. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht schlimm, für die beiden Deisterkreisel müssen wir allerdings ein gewisses Maß an Fahrtechnik und Ausdauer voraussetzen. Wir bieten in den nächsten Wochen - je nach Nachfrage - eine kleine Trainingseinheit für Einsteiger inkl. Bikecheck an (Termin folgt), ich glaube, da sind Du und Dein Sohn vorerst vielleicht besser aufgehoben. Nichts für ungut, aber ich möchte nicht, dass sich beim Deisterkreisel jemand weh tut.
Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## demlak (18. Juli 2016)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wir bieten in den nächsten Wochen - je nach Nachfrage - eine kleine Trainingseinheit für Einsteiger inkl. Bikecheck an (Termin folgt)



hier! *hand wedel* interesse!
(kann schonmal vorweg sagen, dass samstags bei mir in der regel nicht klappt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netti1969 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo Alex,
ja gerne! Wenn Du einen Termin hast, dann her damit!
Ich war gestern u.a. im Brelinger Berg unterwegs und hatte mächtig viel Spaß auf den dortigen Trails. Das kann man sicher nicht mit dem Deister vergleichen, ist aber zumindest ein Anfang.
VG
Annette


----------



## Unplugged (1. August 2016)

Nicht vergessen, Sonntag geht's wieder los, WICHTIG!!!
Wir haben aus organisatorischen Gründen den Start auf den Parkplatz oberhalb des Sportplatzes Barsinghausen verlegt. 11:00 Uhr wird aufgesattelt. Noch Fragen?

P.S. das Fahrtechniktraining fällt leider vorerst aus, da sich einige der Teilnehmer bisher nicht gemeldet haben. Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben!


----------



## Trasul (1. August 2016)

Ja ne Frage: Wo ist das? Gibt es eine Adresse fürs Navi?


----------



## Unplugged (1. August 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ra...x105b287cffdff78!8m2!3d52.2951079!4d9.4642825

Irgendein Scherzkeks hat das bei Google maps reingestellt...


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2016)

Die normative Kraft des Faktischen ist der Schlüssel!


----------



## demlak (1. August 2016)

Gesundheit


----------



## Trasul (2. August 2016)

Also geht es an dem Parkplatz dort dann am Sonntag los? Kenne mich halt in Barsinghausen nicht aus, wusste garnicht das dort nen Sportplatz ist... komm halt immer aus dem Wald da an 

... edit: hat sich erldigt, man sollte man im Fressenbuch die Veranstaltungen genauer lesen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. August 2016)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet, ist allerdings nicht hundertprozentig sicher.

Wieviele Teilnehmer sinds denn bis jetzt ca. ?  FB und Doodle sagen da Unterschiedliches.


----------



## Unplugged (2. August 2016)

Schätze ca. 20 Leute im Moment.


----------



## Unplugged (6. August 2016)

Am 13.08.2016 steigt von 11:00 - 17:00 Uhr unser Sommerfest auf dem Nienstedter Pass. 

 Wer also schon immer mal wissen wollte, wer diese Typen eigentlich sind, was das für ein Verein ist und worin überhaupt dessen Arbeit besteht, wer endlich mal die Frage klären möchte, wo die Trails denn zu finden sind „wink“-Emoticon und was es an Aufwand und Material zum Trailbau und zur Streckenpflege benötigt, was der Deisterfreun.de e.V. bisher erreicht hat, wo es in Zukunft hingehen soll - also alles, was Ihnen und Euch zum Thema 'Mountainbiken im Deister' einfällt - Fragt uns, sagt uns Eure Meinung, diskutiert mit unserer Rechtsabteilung „grin“-Emoticon aber Hauptsache: KOMMT UND HABT SPASS!!!

 Außerdem können sich Interessierte an unserem Stand über das vereinsübergreifende Rettungskonzept für unsere Trails informieren, Darüber hinaus bekommt Ihr bei uns das neue Deisterfreun.de- T Shirt und die letzten aktuellen Trikots, beides nur solange der Vorrat reicht!

 Aufgrund der Nachfrage werden wir auf einer Freifläche kleine Fahrtechniktrainingseinheiten und Übungen rund um's richtige Bremsen und Lenken anbieten sowie Euch zu allen Fragen rund um das Thema Fahrtechnik, Material und setup zur Seite stehen. Außerdem gibt es Schnuppertouren auf dem nahen Ü30. Für beides braucht Ihr ein eigenes Rad und Eure eigene Ausrüstung (Helmpflicht).

 Tatkräftige Unterstützung bekommen wir von Infoständen des ADFC, der Region Hannover und den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten. 

 Am Grill und an der Theke versorgen Euch die Deisterfreun.de, Eis gibt's von Pippo's Traumeis und um müde Biker kümmert sich das Café Mobil.

https://facebook.com/home.php?ref=b...text={"ref":3,"action_history":"null"}&aref=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle auch nochmal danke sagen, für das nette Feedback übers Wochenende im Wald. Auf vielfachen Wunsch hier noch der link zum Spendenkonto: Klick


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. August 2016)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Am 13.08.2016 steigt von 11:00 - 17:00 Uhr unser Sommerfest auf dem Nienstedter Pass.
> Wer also schon immer mal wissen wollte, wer diese Typen eigentlich sind, was das für ein Verein ist und worin überhaupt dessen Arbeit besteht, wer endlich mal die Frage klären möchte, wo die Trails denn zu finden sind „wink“-Emoticon und was es an Aufwand und Material zum Trailbau und zur Streckenpflege benötigt, was der Deisterfreun.de e.V. bisher erreicht hat, wo es in Zukunft hingehen soll - also alles, was Ihnen und Euch zum Thema 'Mountainbiken im Deister' einfällt - Fragt uns, sagt uns Eure Meinung, diskutiert mit unserer Rechtsabteilung aber Hauptsache: KOMMT UND HABT SPASS!!!
> Außerdem können sich Interessierte an unserem Stand über das vereinsübergreifende Rettungskonzept für unsere Trails informieren, Darüber hinaus bekommt Ihr bei uns das neue Deisterfreun.de T-Shirt und die letzten aktuellen Trikots, beides nur solange der Vorrat reicht!
> Aufgrund der Nachfrage werden wir auf einer Freifläche kleine Fahrtechniktrainingseinheiten und Übungen rund um's richtige Bremsen und Lenken anbieten sowie Euch zu allen Fragen rund um das Thema Fahrtechnik, Material und setup zur Seite stehen. Außerdem gibt es Schnuppertouren auf dem nahen Ü30. Für beides braucht Ihr ein eigenes Rad und Eure eigene Ausrüstung (Helmpflicht).
> ...



Ich freue mich schon.
Das Wetter sieht gut aus.
Die Location bietet sich an, um vor-während-nach der Tour mal wieder mit anderen Bikern ins Gespräch zu kommen, die man sonst nur hier aus dem Thread kennt.
Jeder der vorbeikommt und ein df-Trikot besitzt soll dies bitte mitbringen.
Ich habe voll Bock auf ein riesen Gruppenbild. Vielleicht aus der Luft.

Bis Samstag
Roudy


----------



## jammerlappen (12. August 2016)

Flashmob um eins?


----------



## demlak (13. August 2016)

bin daaaaaa... wer noch? =)


----------



## NightWing77 (13. August 2016)

Jungens ich fands super..., viel Lob und Dank an die, die das auf die Beine gestellt haben und eben auch die ganze Zeit hinterm Tresen und am Grill gestanden haben.

Wenn man mir jetzt nur noch sagt wie man an die vielen Fotos kommt die da offiziell geschossen wurden....., 

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. August 2016)




----------



## demlak (13. August 2016)




----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2016)

Sonntag geht unser Deisterkreisel in die zweite Runde!
Dieses Mal werden wir im ersten Teil der Tour voraussichtlich gleich von Anfang an in zwei Gruppen starten, diejenigen unter Euch, die es also lieber etwas gemütlicher angehen und die Trails noch nicht so gut kennen, fahren die entspannte Runde mit Rudi und kommen dann zeitgleich mit der zweiten Gruppe am Annaturm an.
Die zweite Gruppe fährt mit mir die anspruchsvollere Enduro- Tour mit höherem Trailanteil und mehr uphills. Nach der gemeinsamen Einkehr am Annaturm geht's auf den Ladies Only, wo wir auf Wunsch auch ein paar Sektionen mit Euch üben. Wer dann noch Lust hat, kommt zum Abschluss noch mit zum Ü30 oder rollt vom Ladies' glücklich und zufrieden zum Parkplatz zurück. Bis bald im Wald!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1219586084720559/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2016)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sonntag geht unser Deisterkreisel in die zweite Runde!
> Dieses Mal werden wir im ersten Teil der Tour voraussichtlich gleich von Anfang an in zwei Gruppen starten, diejenigen unter Euch, die es also lieber etwas gemütlicher angehen und die Trails noch nicht so gut kennen, fahren die entspannte Runde mit Rudi und kommen dann zeitgleich mit der zweiten Gruppe am Annaturm an.
> Die zweite Gruppe fährt mit mir die anspruchsvollere Enduro- Tour mit höherem Trailanteil und mehr uphills. Nach der gemeinsamen Einkehr am Annaturm geht's auf den Ladies Only, wo wir auf Wunsch auch ein paar Sektionen mit Euch üben. Wer dann noch Lust hat, kommt zum Abschluss noch mit zum Ü30 oder rollt vom Ladies' glücklich und zufrieden zum Parkplatz zurück. Bis bald im Wald!



Hach war das wieder schön 
Trotz der Adjektive "entspannt" & "gemütlich" haben die Götter vor den Erfolg den Schweiß gestellt 
So haben wir uns zum warm werden alle zusammen erstmal vom Waldkater zum Bielstein hochgeschraubt.
Für die 6km mit 265 Hm haben wir uns bei über 30°C eine Stunde Zeit genommen.

An der Bielsteinhütte haben wir die Gruppe dann nach persönlichen Vorlieben aufgeteilt und die Gaudi konnte beginnen.
Ohne mich in Eigenlob zu ahlen, hatte sicher alle Spaß. Wenn nicht, können wir gern in Zukunft die ein oder andere Stelle nochmal angucken.

Ab 13:30 sind die ersten dann am Annaturm aufgelaufen und Ihre völlig dehydrierten Körper mit alkoholfreien Weizen und Currywurst für die Nachmittags-Spielereien vorzubereiten.

Den Nachmittag habe ich leider verpasst 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (29. August 2016)

Die 'Nachmittags- Spielereien' beschränkten sich wegen 36°C auf einmal Ladies Only + Farnweg reloaded und ich mutmaße mal, dass alle ihren Spaß hatten  

Wer noch nicht genug hat: morgen um 18:00 Uhr trifft sich wieder die Dienstagsrunde in Bredenbeck und fortgeschrittene Fahrer interessieren sich vielleicht für unsere Tour am Sonntag, passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2016)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht genug hat: morgen um 18:00 Uhr trifft sich wieder die Dienstagsrunde in Bredenbeck ...



mal ohne mich


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

Mein Nicolai Argon AM Pinion in Größe L steht zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827381-nicolai-argon-am-pinion-gates-grosse-l-27-5


----------



## Unplugged (8. September 2016)

Tach! Nicht vergessen:
Am Sonntag, 18.09. 2016 wollen wir für unsere Mitglieder kurzfristig ein kleines Rennen veranstalten, mitfahren dürfen also ausschließlich Mitglieder, Zuschauer sind selbstverständlich überall gern gesehen. Wer noch kein Mitglied ist und trotzdem mitfahren möchte, hat die Möglichkeit, auch noch kurz vor dem Start einen Mitgliedsantrag bei der Anmeldung auszufüllen.

Treffen ist 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Nienstädter Pass und es wird zwei Läufe geben. Anschließend wollen wir Siegerehrung und Selbstverpflegungsgrillen an einer der Grillhütten stattfinden lassen. Siegerpreise gibt es selbstverständlich auch!

Time Table:

10:00 - 11:00 Uhr Anmeldung

11:30 - 13:30 Uhr 1. Rennlauf
14:00 - 16:00 Uhr 2. Rennlauf

17:00 Uhr Come Together, Grillen & Siegerehrung

Wir brauchen noch Streckenposten für Start und Ziel, sowie Wegeposten. Wer Lust hat , bitte melden. 


Außerdem gibt es das neue Deisterfreunde- Shirt vorerst exklusiv nur beim Race Day und nur, solange der Vorrat reicht:






Außerdem läuft noch unsere Trikot- Vorbestellaktion bis zum 12.09.:






Preise Kurzarm 45,- (für Mitglieder) / 60,- (Nichtmitglieder)
Langarm 47,50€ (für Mitglieder) / 62,50€ (Nichtmitglieder)

[email protected] oder bis bald im Wald!


----------



## NightWing77 (8. September 2016)

Na super...., ich hänge hier bis Januar in Estland ab. Hätte gerne das neue Deisterfreunde T-Shirt, Sieht ja mal endgeil aus.
Das ließe sich doch bestimmt regeln, oder,  mir eins zurück zu legen oder einer kauft für mich schonmal


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. September 2016)

Gibts da noch ein paar mehr Infos zu den Strecken usw. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. September 2016)

Das Rennen findet auf dem Ü30 statt. Gefahren werden der erste und zweite Teil bis zur Schranke.


----------



## demlak (8. September 2016)

kein Plan ob das als "bisher nicht-Mitglied" komisch kommt: hiermit sei mal der Hinweis gegeben, dass die Preisdifferenz zwischen Mitglied und nicht-Mitglied schon eine Viertel-Jahresmitgliedschaft ist.. beim Kauf Ruck geben und den Rest drauflegen *g*
Mach ich eventuell so..

Wann kommen die Trikots, wenn man jetzt mit Vorbestellt?


----------



## Unplugged (8. September 2016)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.    wird sicher vor Ende September / Anfang Oktober nichts. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr...


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2016)

Was sollen denn die neuen schwarzen Shirts am Sonntag kosten ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. September 2016)

Andreas, soll ich dir ein Shirt kaufen in Größe L. Ich leg es dann bis Januar weg.


----------



## NightWing77 (15. September 2016)

Jup das wäre super.., danke


----------



## jammerlappen (16. September 2016)

Liebe Deisterfreun.de in spe, wer vorhat, am Sonntag noch Mitglied zu werden, um am Race Day teilnehmen zu können, kann uns vorher schon seinen Antrag an finanzen( a t )deisterfreun.de schicken. Das spart Zeit und Arbeit am Sonntag! 
Euer Orga- Team


----------



## demlak (16. September 2016)

kurze frage in die runde...
da ich mich mit den einteilungen von trails noch nicht so auskenne, ich mich und mein können aber grad einschätzen soll, würde mich interessieren, welches level die jeweiligen 3 abschnitte vom Ü30 trail sind? kein plan, ob man das so überhaupt bewerten kann..

(also diese s-skala.. s0? s1? etc..)

p.s. die sprünge mal ausgenommen


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2016)

S0 - S1


----------



## demlak (16. September 2016)

danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. September 2016)

Den ü30 würde ich als S1 einstufen. Vielleicht gibt es ein paar S2-Wurzeln bevor es ins Flachstück geht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. September 2016)

Evtl. überlesen ? 



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was sollen denn die neuen schwarzen Shirts am Sonntag kosten ?


----------



## jochjuma (16. September 2016)

Als angehender Vertrider solltest Du mit dem Trail kein Problem haben.

SCNR


----------



## demlak (16. September 2016)

hier fehlt der button für daumen runter..


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. September 2016)

Die shirts dürften sich auf 19€ einpendeln. Liegt knapp über den Produktionskosten (regional und flexibel). Dafür super Qualtität!


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. September 2016)

Hört sich gut an, danke


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2016)

Ich bin per mail ein paar Sachen zum Rennen gefragt worden. Ich denke, dass ich das an dieser Stelle am besten beantworten kann:

Protektoren sind Pflicht. Mindestens werden Fullface und Knieschoner erwartet.

Es wird der beste Run gewertet werden. Der zweite Lauf wird nach den Zeiten des ersten Laufes gestartet. Der schnellste des ersten Laufes wird als Letzter auf die Strecke gehen.

Die Strecke wird morgen früh noch so (um)gesteckt, dass 1) Gefahrenstellen entschärft werden, 2) teilweise Linien auf Sicht gefahren werden müssen. Auf ein paar neue Features dürft ihr euch auch noch freuen.


----------



## demlak (17. September 2016)

Der dritte Teil ist für alle freigegeben?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2016)

Denke schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (17. September 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was sollen denn die neuen schwarzen Shirts am Sonntag kosten ?


Hoppla, hab ich übersehen, sorry! 18,-


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2016)

Noch eine Anmerkung: Bitte denkt daran, dass ihr mit dem Zug um halb zehn ab Hannover zu spät sein werdet.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2016)

Hier noch die Ergebnisliste:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2063026







Mein persönliches Highlight: 0,0 Verletzungen! Danke Euch dafür und für eure Geduld und gute Laune!!!


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. September 2016)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern :daumen

Ne Wiederholung nächstes Jahr wär cool


----------



## mot_liege (19. September 2016)

http://tsunami-x.de/?p=467

footage vom rennen..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. September 2016)

Se


mot_liege schrieb:


> http://tsunami-x.de/?p=467
> 
> footage vom rennen..


Sehr schöne Fotos 
Klasse Orga 
Ich fand es klasse, wie Ihr das Bewässern am Vortag hingekriegt habt.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (19. September 2016)

mot_liege schrieb:


> http://tsunami-x.de/?p=467
> 
> footage vom rennen..



Gibts noch irgendwo die vom Zieleinlauf usw. ? Waren ja mehrere Fotografen unterwegs.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2016)

Wieso ist eigentlich dieser "Hammer" nicht mitgefahren? Eine kleine Pretiose von unserer Homepage:



> Das bestätigt auch Steffen Hammer. Der 45-Jährige sitzt seit 15 Jahren im Sattel seines Mountainbikes – und hat sich bei Stürzen schon beide Schulterblätter gebrochen. „Ich bin unglücklich gestürzt“, verrät er, „nicht einmal der Arzt konnte sich erklären, wie ich das gemacht habe.“ Seine Biker-Kollegen auch nicht – deshalb verliehen sie ihm Ende 2010 den Sturzpokal der Deisterfreunde. Kein wirklicher Trost, doch Angst vor weiteren Verletzungen hat Hammer nicht. „Das Dumme ist, dass Brüche immer so wehtun. Trotzdem höre ich mit dem Fahren erst auf, wenn ich nicht mehr allein gehen kann.“Warum dieses Wagnis? „Es macht einfach zu viel Spaß. Und wer das Adrenalin bei einem solchen Ritt gespürt hat, wird süchtig“, sagt Hammer, grinst und macht sich auf zur nächsten wilden Fahrt.Die anderen warten schon auf ihn, wie es bei den Deisterfreunden üblich ist. Boltze: „Egal, wie gut oder schlecht man fährt, auf die langsameren Fahrer wird Rücksicht genommen.“So können sich die Biker gemeinsam wagemutig auf dem nächsten Trail ins Tal stürzen. Sie wissen schon: Hopp, hopp, hopp, Rädchen fahr nonstop. Über Stock und über Steine, aber brich mir nicht die Beine …


----------



## Big Lutz (20. September 2016)

Schöne Bilder und super Veranstaltung, auch wenn ich früher weg musste. Am besten finde ich aber, dass mein Alter von 46 auf 15 gesunken ist. Hurra ich bin wieder jung !!!


----------



## jammerlappen (20. September 2016)

Das machen wir aber nur mit Mitgliedern !


----------



## mhyn75 (21. September 2016)

Hallo Deisterfreunde,
um mal ein wenig Ablenkung von den HH Elbhängen und Harburger Bergen zu bekommen, wuerde ich bald gerne mal Euren Trailpark besuchen. Jetzt wurde mir hier von einem befreundeten Biker mitgeteilt, dass nur Mitglieder die Trails nutzen dürfen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit - auch gerne gegen eine kleine Vereinsspende - mal vorbeizuschauen?
Viele Grüsse,
Manuel


----------



## jammerlappen (21. September 2016)

mhyn75 schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde,
> um mal ein wenig Ablenkung von den HH Elbhängen und Harburger Bergen zu bekommen, wuerde ich bald gerne mal Euren Trailpark besuchen. Jetzt wurde mir hier von einem befreundeten Biker mitgeteilt, dass nur Mitglieder die Trails nutzen dürfen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit - auch gerne gegen eine kleine Vereinsspende - mal vorbeizuschauen?
> Viele Grüsse,
> Manuel


 
Klar kannst Du spenden. Da freuen wir uns immer sehr drüber! Aber fahren darf und soll jeder!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2016)

mhyn75 schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde,
> um mal ein wenig Ablenkung von den HH Elbhängen und Harburger Bergen zu bekommen, wuerde ich bald gerne mal Euren Trailpark besuchen. Jetzt wurde mir hier von einem befreundeten Biker mitgeteilt, dass nur Mitglieder die Trails nutzen dürfen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit - auch gerne gegen eine kleine Vereinsspende - mal vorbeizuschauen?
> Viele Grüsse,
> Manuel



Hi,
dein Besuch ist uns ebenso willkommen wie eine Spende (QR-Codes findest du an der Strecke).
Anders als die typischen Trailcenter haben wir einfach zwei Strecken im Deister etabliert, ohne die typische Infrastruktur wie Gastro, Shop, Werkstatt oder Lift.
Du solltest also alles dabei haben was du so brauchst.
Zur Einkehr zwischendurch bietet sich der Annaturm am Start des Ladies only an.
Fürs Aprés-bike gibt es dann ja nachdem wo du parkst einige Möglichkeiten.

Viel Spass


----------



## mhyn75 (21. September 2016)

cool-besten Dank! Werde ich machen, sobald mein Ellbogen wieder mitmacht und bei der Gelegenheit den Pumptrack in Hannover Eilenriede auch inspektieren - Hannover scheint sich ja zu einem echten D- Nord Hotspot zu entwickeln  Freu mich auf den Ausflug!


----------



## demlak (21. September 2016)

kannst dich ja mal melden.. wohne keine 1300m luftlinie vom pumptrack..


----------



## mhyn75 (21. September 2016)

gerne! War zwar noch nie mit dem Fahrrad auch so etwas - bin aber gespannt. Dieses WE wird das-  wie gesagt - eher nichts, aber melde mich dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (21. September 2016)

ach.. da fahren kids mit dreirad.. und so deppen wie ich mit enduro... und natürlich massig BMX und Dirtbikes.. 
das passt schon =)

am besten hier einfach ankündigen... finden sich bestimmt mitfahrer.. sowohl pumptrack als auch deister...


----------



## Toemmes (22. September 2016)

Kann mir jemand von euch den Status der beiden Grabwege nennen? War schon länger nicht mehr da und wollte wissen wie befahrbar sie sind!? Dankeschön


----------



## jammerlappen (22. September 2016)

Ist ja hier nicht ganz das Thema, aber hier: Klick


----------



## Toemmes (22. September 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist ja hier nicht ganz das Thema, aber hier: Klick



Wohl wahr...sorry und Danke!


----------



## demlak (26. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> kurze frage in die runde...
> da ich mich mit den einteilungen von trails noch nicht so auskenne, ich mich und mein können aber grad einschätzen soll, würde mich interessieren, welches level die jeweiligen 3 abschnitte vom Ü30 trail sind? kein plan, ob man das so überhaupt bewerten kann..
> 
> (also diese s-skala.. s0? s1? etc..)
> ...





matzinski schrieb:


> S0 - S1





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Den ü30 würde ich als S1 einstufen. Vielleicht gibt es ein paar S2-Wurzeln bevor es ins Flachstück geht.



Per Zufall grad bei komoot entdeckt, dass dort auch die Skala zum Teil angegeben ist..
der Ü30 steht dort mit S3.. wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, kann ich S3 aber nicht beim ü30 erkennen: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3

Als Referenz: Bin heute am Achensee einen Trail gefahren, der als S2 bei komoot eingetragen ist. der war weniger wurzelig als die oberen beiden Teile vom Ü30.. dafür war er schmal, hatte fiese Spitzkehren und ging an einem Abhang entlang (sprich: mehrere Meter fallen/rutschen, wenn man stürzen sollte)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Per Zufall grad bei komoot entdeckt, dass dort auch die Skala zum Teil angegeben ist..
> der Ü30 steht dort mit S3.. wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, kann ich S3 aber nicht beim ü30 erkennen: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3
> 
> Als Referenz: Bin heute am Achensee einen Trail gefahren, der als S2 bei komoot eingetragen ist. der war weniger wurzelig als die oberen beiden Teile vom Ü30.. dafür war er schmal, hatte fiese Spitzkehren und ging an einem Abhang entlang (sprich: mehrere Meter fallen/rutschen, wenn man stürzen sollte)



Die Daten kommen wohl aus OpenStreetMap, die Quelle konnte ich nicht ermitteln.
Der Verfasser scheint Anfänger zu sein und war vielleicht noch nie in richtigen Bergen!
Hilfreich ist so eine wirre Einteilung dann nicht.
Ich sage auch S1


----------



## demlak (26. September 2016)

joa.. und wenn man es dann auch noch richtig umfangreich haben möchte, gibt es noch die "hofer skala".. die fängt bei s1 erst an.. und hat auch noch zusätzlich eine gefahrenskala... und konditionsskala... zu finden hier (leider nur mit flash plugin): http://www.websinn.biz/mtb/trial.html

und gerade, weil es umfangreicher beschreibt, find ich die dortige dreiteilung nach gefahr, schwierigkeit und kondition besser.

kompliziert ist es nur, wenn man dann irgendwo "s2" liest, rauszufinden, ob damit sts oder hofer gemeint ist =(


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> joa.. und wenn man es dann auch noch richtig umfangreich haben möchte, gibt es noch die "hofer skala".. die fängt bei s1 erst an.. und hat auch noch zusätzlich eine gefahrenskala... und konditionsskala... zu finden hier (leider nur mit flash plugin): http://www.websinn.biz/mtb/trial.html
> und gerade, weil es umfangreicher beschreibt, find ich die dortige dreiteilung nach gefahr, schwierigkeit und kondition besser.
> kompliziert ist es nur, wenn man dann irgendwo "s2" liest, rauszufinden, ob damit sts oder hofer gemeint ist =(



Die Herangehensweise wäre selbst mir zu theoretisch.
Sicher ist es effizient, seine Strecken vorher nach einem evaluierten System zu bewerten und zu planen.
Aber wo bleibt da das Abenteuer?
Aufsteigen, losfahren und wenn es zu heftig wird absteigen und in Zukunft üben.

Klappt seit immer 

Viel Spaß im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Unplugged (27. September 2016)

Who needs Red Bull?
Hier isser: der Film zum Members Race Day 2016!!!
Vielen, vielen Dank an Phil Eb (den wir leider nicht verlinken können), wir finden, mit diesem Video hat er hart abgeliefert!
WATCH IN HD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha086 (7. Oktober 2016)

Sehr cool


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand im Bereich Streitbuche, Taternpfahl, Bielstein auf eine Brille mit schwarzem Gestell, transparenten Gläsern und Optik-Adapter stößt.
Das war meine, wenn möglich hätte ich die gern zurück

Danke


----------



## Micha086 (10. Oktober 2016)

Moin Leute!

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage in der Hoffnung, dass ich hier richtig bin. 
Wurde seitens der deisterfreunde schon mal Kontakt mit der Üstra aufgenommen aufgrund der Problematik des shuttelns am Nienstedter Pass? 
Wir saßen neulich zu zweit inkl Räder im Bus und der Busfahrer hat an der letzten Haltestelle vor den Gleisen hinauf zum Deisterkamm eine weitere Gruppe vom Bikern aus gründen der Sicherheit (Fluchtwege) nicht mitgenommen. Das ist zwar korrekt, aber ich denke die üstra könnte durchaus ein gutes Geschäft mit einem Anhänger oder einem heckträger für den Bus machen. Würde mich mal interessieren ob darüber mal nachgedacht wurde...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzinski (10. Oktober 2016)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht aus eigener Kraft zum Pass  rauf zu fahren?


----------



## Micha086 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin letzten Samstag das erste Mal mit dem Bus gefahren...eigentlich brauche ich das nicht. Ich denke nur etwas weiter (z.b. Echte downhiller)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2016)

Finde die Frage durchaus berechtigt.. 
nicht nur aufgrund der unnötig verbratenen Energie auf dem Weg nach oben, sondern unter Anderem auch aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Da der Weg über Asphalt nun-mal der einfachste und kürzeste ist, aber dort zum Teil von den Autofahrern geheizt wird wie sonst was. Und das die wenigsten Autofahrer einen nach StVO ausreichenden Abstand einhalten, ist ja auch nix neues.

Klar, es gibt alternative Wege und der eine oder andere meint sicherlich auch "stell dich nich so an"... optimal ist das allerdings alles nicht.. und daher finde ich es berechtigt, über Lösungswege nachzudenken. Und sicherlich wurde schon viel über Lösungswege nachgedacht - man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden - so, dass die Nachfrage hier entsprechend seine Berechtigung hat - oder ist das so abwegig?

Mir kam auch schon die Idee, dass es sinnig wäre, wenn der Asphalt zum Nienstedter-Pass einen Streifen für Radfahrer hätte. 
Etwas Platz wäre dafür ja vorhanden. Ich vermute aber, dass hier Vorschriften existieren, die einen derart breiten Streifen fordern, der dann doch nicht machbar ist.

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich.. wer hat beim hinauf fahren noch nicht einen Gedanken an einen Schlepplift verschwendet? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (11. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ...nicht nur aufgrund der unnötig verbratenen Energie auf dem Weg nach oben...







			
				Hesiod schrieb:
			
		

> vor die Abfahrt haben die Götter den Schweiß gesetzt




...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2016)

Bevor jetzt über Konditions- und uphill- Schwächen diskutiert wird, wollte ich mal ganz sachlich ergänzen:
1. Die üstra kommt hier gar nicht infrage, sondern die Firma regiobus. Zu der haben wir bislang keinen Draht.
2. Mag ich mir den "Druck" auf den Ü30 gar nicht vorstellen, wenn es einen regelmäßigen Shuttle- Service gäbe, dann können wir wahrscheinlich wöchentlich Bremswellen etc. beseitigen


----------



## Micha086 (11. Oktober 2016)

Gutes Argument, dann bleibt es bei der natürlichen Auslese 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich hat Unplugged alles gesagt.
Madeba und Matzinski haben auch recht.
Fahrt doch einfach selbst hoch!
Vielleicht ist der DH-Bock für den Ü-30 auch gar nicht das richtige Rad?

In den zehn Jahren, die wir erst als Gruppe und dann als Verein an der Sache arbeiten, haben wir uns immer bewusst gegen Aufstiegshilfen jeder Art ausgesprochen. Sicher ist es bequem zu gering vorhandene Kräfte und Kalorien zu sparen um nur shuttlen und ballern zu können.
Wo bleiben dabei:
- quatschen mit Freunden bergauf
- Verbessern der Fitness
- Genießen von Wald und Natur
- ...

Wenn wir so ein *PREMIUM* Feature ins Auge fassen würden, dann sicher nur für Mitglieder.
Gern sind Mitglieder dazu aufgerufen, einen Vorschlag zur nächsten JHV einzubringen und sich ggf. sogar an den Verhandlungen zu beteiligen.
Ebenso gern können Shuttlewillige Nichtmitglieder dem Verein beitreten und dann ebenso verfahren.

Bis dahin hilft nur Training 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2016)

Komm grad vom Ü30.. danke fürs Gemüse schneiden! =)


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. Oktober 2016)

Ein paar Kurven und Anlieger sind oben auch noch gewachsen.


----------



## wolfk (11. Oktober 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn wir so ein *PREMIUM* Feature ins Auge fassen würden, dann sicher nur für Mitglieder.


Für "Nicht-Mitglieder" gibt es ja dann eine reichliche Auswahl an "Aufstiegshilfen" auf der "Schwesterseite von mtb-news.de":
http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Für "Nicht-Mitglieder" gibt es ja dann eine reichliche Auswahl an "Aufstiegshilfen" auf der "Schwesterseite von mtb-news.de":
> http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/


Damit kann ich mich anfreunden, solange der Reiter damit umzugehen weiss 
Falls jemand mir die Möglichkeit bietet, ein Specialized TurboEvo mal für ein Wochenende im Deister zu testen, bin ich dabei


----------



## wolfk (11. Oktober 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Falls jemand mir die Möglichkeit bietet, ein Specialized TurboEvo mal für ein Wochenende im Deister zu testen, bin ich dabei


Mit einem Specialized Turbo Levo könnte ich behilflich sein - nur für ein ganzes Wochenende würde ich es nicht aus den Händen geben.....
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1278528575
Rest bei Interesse per PN - ich bin aber zur Zeit bis zum 20.10. in Südtirol.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Mit einem Specialized Turbo Levo könnte ich behilflich sein - nur für ein ganzes Wochenende würde ich es nicht aus den Händen geben.....
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1278528575
> Rest bei Interesse per PN - ich bin aber zur Zeit bis zum 20.10. in Südtirol.....


Das war so locker gesagt und plötzlich...
Ich dachte, du fährst Hai 

Gern komme ich, aus Neugier darauf zurück.
Statt Wochenende geht auch eine Stunde. Sonst bin ich gleich abhängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2016)

Aloha.. als Unwissender mal eine Frage in die Runde... heute waren ein paar junge Menschen an Wegesrändern in Stühlen und zählten die Leute die dort Trails gefahren sind. 

Nachdem ich jetzt mit mehreren darüber sprach, bin ich noch konfuser, warum sich ein Überblick darüber verschafft wird, wie viele Leute wo lang fahren.

Es kristallisierten sich zwei Theorien heraus:

Überprüfen ob das (offizielle) Ziel des Pilotprojekts (mit den zwei bisherigen offiziellen Trails die Nutzung der illegalen Trails zu minimieren) gescheitert ist.
Überprüfen wie hoch der Bedarf für weitere offizielle Trails ist

Kurz gesagt:
Defizit- oder bedarfsorientierte Zählungen.

Gibt es da offizielle Informationen? Oder ist das eher etwas, das (noch) nicht publik gemacht wird?

Bin neugierig...


p.s. vielen vielen Dank für die neuen Anliegerkurven am Ende vom ersten Ü30 Teil... die haben uns heute ganz schön überrascht.. positiv überrascht =)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ...
> Es kristallisierten sich zwei Theorien heraus:
> 
> Überprüfen ob das (offizielle) Ziel des Pilotprojekts (mit den zwei bisherigen offiziellen Trails die Nutzung der illegalen Trails zu minimieren) gescheitert ist.
> ...



Kurzantwort:
Deine erste Vermutung trifft es. Im Rahmen unseres Projektes "Betrieb zweier Mountainbikestrecken" sind ja, wie alle wissen und geniessen, die Strecken Ü30 & Ladies only incl. BMX Bahn als "PROBESTRECKEN" festgelegt worden.
Die Region Hannover als Partner hat im Zuge der Vereinsgründung und des Streckenbaus ein für drei Jahre angelegtes Monitoring beauftragt.

Inhalt

_Befragung aller Nutzer des Deisters
Zählung der Nutzer
Beobachtung von Konfliktpunkten
Dokumentation des Streckenbaus 
Untersuchung von Naturschutzbelangen_

Ziel ist, belastbare Zahlen zu erhalten um daraus Handlungsempfehlungen für den weiteren Ablauf zu erarbeiten.
Im November erhält der Vorstand des deisterfreun.de e.V. Informationen und wird bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung darüber berichten.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## demlak (17. Oktober 2016)

Ahh.. Vielen Dank... mit der Info kann man arbeiten.


----------



## demlak (18. Oktober 2016)

p.s. befragt wurden wir nirgens


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Oktober 2016)

pps.: mal wird gezählt, mal wird befragt, mal erfolgen Untersuchungen von Flora & Fauna, mal wird fotografiert


----------



## dezilaiceps (9. November 2016)

Habe gerade den Artikel von Eurer Müllsammelaktion in der Calenberger Zeitung gelesen, schöne Aktion. Ich hoffe nur dass Euch AHA nicht auch noch Geld für den Dreck anderer Leute abgenommen hat.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. November 2016)

Da der Müll größtenteils getrennt wurde (Glas, Verpackung, Gummi, Schrott) ging fast alles als Wertstoff durch. Der Rest geht im Hausmüll weg, also alles ohne Extrakosten.


----------



## reflux (12. November 2016)

Auf dem Ladys only sind im unteren Teil einige Bäume umgefallen. Eine Birke konnten wir wegräumen für die anderen waren mehr Leute oder Werkzeug notwendig - ich hab jetzt nicht groß geguckt, ob das hier schon iwo stejt


----------



## pryne (18. November 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Auf dem Ladys only sind im unteren Teil einige Bäume umgefallen. Eine Birke konnten wir wegräumen für die anderen waren mehr Leute oder Werkzeug notwendig - ich hab jetzt nicht groß geguckt, ob das hier schon iwo stejt



Moin, ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Würde gerne bei der Beseitigung der umgefallen Bäume helfen, aber das wollte ich jetzt unabgestimmt machen.
Spricht was dagegen den Weg erstmal nur mit geringstem Aufwand wieder frei zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pryne (18. November 2016)

Au manno..... Fehlerteufel.....

...ich wollte das jetzt *nicht *unabgestimmt machen....


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. November 2016)

Da spricht nichts gegen, gilt natürlich auch auf allen anderen Strecken und Wegen im Deister.  Die dicken Sachen werden wir die Tage mit der Motorsäge bearbeiten. War eigentlich für heute geplant, die Unwetterwarnung mit kaputten Ästen in den Bäumen haben wir aber lieber ernst genommen.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. November 2016)

Moin, komme gerade aus dem Deister.
Habe meine Tour abgebrochen, da ständig Windbruch aus den Bäumen kam.
Also, passt auf euch auf, falls ihr doch fahren wollt.
Mir war es zu gefährlich bei dem Wind heute.

Schönen Sonntach noch..


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Mzungu (29. Dezember 2016)

Geile Weihnachtsfeier übrigens! Danke für das organisieren!


----------



## Unplugged (30. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Januar 2017)

Und hier auch nochmal:

Ich habe heute auf dem Ladies Only in der "Open Section" bei einem Sturz meinen Tacho verloren. Hab ich leider erst gemerkt, als wir schon fast wieder unten waren.

Vielleich findet ihn ja jemand und meldet sich


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2017)

Probs an die Erbauer der neuen Sektion auf dem Ladies!


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. Januar 2017)

Immer gern!


----------



## demlak (29. Januar 2017)

bei bodenfrost buddeln? ihr habt doch ne meise =) respekt!


----------



## demlak (26. März 2017)

Da ich nicht bei Facebook bin, kommts hier rein:

Der Fahrtechnikkurs heute hat viel Spass gemacht und zeigte (zumindest mir) auf, wo sich Fehler bisher eingeschlichen haben.. und sich auch noch hartnäckig halten. Ich weiß nun in der Theorie einiges mehr.. und muss üben.. üben... üben.. 

Daniel ist nicht nur kompetent sondern auch sympathisch.. auch wenn 69 Euro für so einen Kurs nicht gerade wenig sind, so bereue ich nix.. im Gegenteil: klare Empfehlung.. auch für diejenigen, die schon länger fahren!

Danke an Daniel und den Verein der Deisterfreunde fürs organisieren des Kurses. 
*thumbs up*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2017)

Ich habe euch ja am Vormittag viel geknipst, wenn Daniel zuhause ist, wird er die Fotos sichten und euch zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich als Zuschauer fand euch als Truppe klasse. Offen, lustig, respektvoll - wie Freunde.
Danke fürs dabei sein.


----------



## XBR (18. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, mal eine Frage: Bekomme ich eigentlich auch eine Bestätigung, Mail, Post, was auch immer, wenn ich dem Verein beitrete? Ich habe am 08.04.17, direkt nach dem Buddeln am Ladys der Frau Dinse (Name passt hoffentlich) meinen ausgefüllten Antrag in die Hand gedrückt (der 1.V. war schon unterwegs zur Versammlung). Leider habe ich noch nichts weiter gehört...
Nicht das ich drängeln möchte, aber eine kurze Mail wäre schon schön.
In dem Sinne, munter bleiben


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. April 2017)

Der Vorstand erspart sich dort im Allgemeinen ein wenig der Zusatzarbeit. Porto auch noch, wäre immerhin ein Prozent des Jahresbeitrages... 


In dem Sinne: Danke und herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## XBR (18. April 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Der Vorstand erspart sich dort im Allgemeinen ein wenig der Zusatzarbeit. Porto auch noch, wäre immerhin ein Prozent des Jahresbeitrages...
> 
> 
> In dem Sinne: Danke und herzlich Willkommen!



 ... ja, verstehe. Eine zusätzliche Schubkarre macht auch mehr Sinn. Allerdings kostet eine E-mail nicht wirklich viel Kohle oder? 
Wie gesagt, ich wollte keinen Stress machen...
Gruß Werner


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mal eine Frage: Bekomme ich eigentlich auch eine Bestätigung, Mail, Post, was auch immer, wenn ich dem Verein beitrete? Ich habe am 08.04.17, direkt nach dem Buddeln am Ladys der Frau Dinse (Name passt hoffentlich) meinen ausgefüllten Antrag in die Hand gedrückt (der 1.V. war schon unterwegs zur Versammlung). Leider habe ich noch nichts weiter gehört...
> Nicht das ich drängeln möchte, aber eine kurze Mail wäre schon schön.
> In dem Sinne, munter bleiben



Doch doch alles gut, ich habe deinen Antrag Abends in Empfang genommen und an die Buchhaltung weitergeleitet.
(UPDATE: Der Antrag ist in meinem Büro im Postausgang liegen geblieben)

Eine E-Mail als Bestätigung solltest du aber erhalten.
Versprochen

Roudy
2. V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (24. April 2017)

Tach auch!
1.: Drückt doch mal Euren Gefallen an Jeffry's Foto im Fotalbum 'Foto der Woche' mit einem Klick auf das Sternchen aus 






2.: Zieht Euch dringend das neue Deisterdiary rein, auch hier das Sternchen nicht vergessen:
https://videos.mtb-news.de/48001/mach_doch_was_mit_rock_n_roll_haben_sie_gesagt_wird_bestimmt_gut_

3.: Wir bedanken uns beim NDR für einen super recherchierten Beitrag:
https://www.facebook.com/deisterfreun.de/posts/10155240291967760

Grüße


----------



## fantastic (25. April 2017)

Erledigt. Nur fliegen ist schöner...


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Mai 2017)

Danke nochmals an die deisterfreunde für diese mega trails. Hatte gestern extrem viel Spaß. Das auf dem Ladys mit dem Holz kommt gut und gibt einem viel Sicherheit [emoji106]

Hier noch ein zwei Bilder von Phil.  Dafür auch nochmals danke [emoji28]


----------



## Unplugged (24. Mai 2017)

http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuell...trecken-im-deister-duerfen-51867586.bild.html





http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...ike-Trails-im-Deister-ab,mountainbike244.html





http://m.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Re...Drei-Mountainbike-Strecken-im-Deister-bleiben


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2017)

Long live Qualitätsjournaille!


----------



## Unplugged (24. Mai 2017)

Weiter geht's: 





https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...bike-strecken-sorgen-aerger-wald-8342606.html


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2017)

Auch im FOCUS steht es: www.focus.de/regional/niedersachsen/freizeit-drei-mountainbike-strecken-im-deister-duerfen-bleiben_id_7167260.html


----------



## Anfang010609 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin letzten Freitag zufällig auf dem Weg von der Raststätte Auetal Süd nach Hannover über den Deister geschoben/gefahren und habe gerade gelesen, dass es offizielle Strecken gibt.
Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich wieder den gleichen Weg fahren, möchte aber diesmal gerne eine Strecke über den  Deister einbauen ohne dass ich wie zuletzt den Weg parallel zum Feggendorfer Stolln fahren und oberhalb schieben/tragen muss.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche offizielle Strecke ich auf dem Weg nach Hannover am besten befahren kann?

Gruß

Anfang010609


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Juli 2017)

Guck mal unter www.deisterfreun.de, da siehst du die Vereinstrails...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juli 2017)

Anfang010609 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin letzten Freitag zufällig auf dem Weg von der Raststätte Auetal Süd nach Hannover über den Deister geschoben/gefahren und habe gerade gelesen, dass es offizielle Strecken gibt.
> Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich wieder den gleichen Weg fahren, möchte aber diesmal gerne eine Strecke über den  Deister einbauen ohne dass ich wie zuletzt den Weg parallel zum Feggendorfer Stolln fahren und oberhalb schieben/tragen muss.
> ...


Ohne zuende geplant zu haben, würde ich den Hohenstein im Süntel und das Walterbachtal im Deister mit einbauen.
Die offiziellen Strecken sind Enduro Trails.
Erlaubt ist die Befahrung aller Wege im Deister.

Dann hoch zum Kammweg und entweder Ü30 Richtung Egestorf oder Raketentrail Richtung Barsinghausen.
Eine Fülle von Wegen steht dir offen.

PS: Auf dem Weg liegen noch Gehrdener Berg, Benther Berg und Lindener Berg


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Juli 2017)

Moin Roudy,
ist der Raketentrail schon wieder fit?


----------



## rasometer (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute!
An dieser Stelle muß ich mal was loswerden. Fetter Respect für die Vereinsarbeit und den Streckenbau. Bin letztes WE zum ersten mal seit langer Zeit Ladys Only gefahren. Super, was da entstanden ist. Bei der nächsten Aktion bin ich dabei!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juli 2017)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin Roudy,
> ist der Raketentrail schon wieder fit?


Hm...ist ja kein offizieller Vereinstrail, damit bleiben Zustand & Pflege dem Glück und Zufall überlassen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht alle Sprünge regelmäßig zu checken.
Also wird runterrollen...aber auf Sicht...schon gehen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Juli 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hm...ist ja kein offizieller Vereinstrail, damit bleiben Zustand & Pflege dem Glück und Zufall überlassen.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht alle Sprünge regelmäßig zu checken.
> Also wird runterrollen...aber auf Sicht...schon gehen.



Runterrollen kann man sogar sehr gut. Im nassen ist die Rakete sogar echt anspruchsvoll. Es wächst zwar vieles in die Strecke aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## reflux (6. August 2017)

Wir haben heute eine rote Zugstufschraube bzw. die Einstelleschraube im Deister gefunden. Kann in Hannover abgeholt werden - bei mir oder nach Rücksprache bei Movement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. August 2017)

Ich möchte für die Strecken jetzt endlich auch mal ein dickes Lob loswerden.
Ich weiß, ich habe in den Anfängen gerne kritisiert; was ihr mittlerweile jedoch aus dem Waldboden gezaubert habt, verdient großen Respekt.
Mitgliedsantrag geht raus, solltet ihr für eine Buddelaktion jemanden benötigen, der einen Minibagger quasi im Schlaf bedienen kann oder ein eigenes Bobcat im Fuhrpark hat (und auch bedient), gebt mir Bescheid. Ich habe leider nicht immer Zeit, kann jedoch auch mit Spaten / Karre ganz gut umgehen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. August 2017)

Mit etwas Glück könnte die Maschinenpower in Zukunft noch nützlich werden. Nicht direkt im Wald, aber Umgebung.
Schön das es gefällt!


----------



## damianfromhell (6. August 2017)

Ziemlich cooles Angebot [emoji41]


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. August 2017)

"leicht" verspätetes Danke für die Antworten an roudy und tmf


----------



## reflux (3. September 2017)

Fährt zufällig ein 17er Transition Patrol in XL durch den Deister/Hannover ?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. September 2017)

Ich stells hier auch mal ein: wir haben gerade festgestellt, dass der eine oder andere unserer mittlerweile ÜBER 275 Mitglieder-/innen ja noch gar nicht weiß / wissen kann, dass wir eine neue website online haben. Also schnell klicken: www.deisterfreun.de ! Wir versuchen diesmal auch wirklich, aktuell zu bleiben, denn...

...wenn ihr mit facebook genauso viel am Hut habt wie ich, denkt ihr euch vielleicht, dass ja gar nicht mehr so viel los ist mit uns. Aber hey:

Am kommenden Samstag findet unser „MembersRaceDay“ wieder statt. 5 Tage sind noch zu gehen, aber ab heute könnt Ihr Euch unter [email protected] für den Race Day anmelden. Die Voranmeldung ist verbindlich, also meldet Euch bitte nur an, wenn Ihr definitiv teilnehmen wollt. Als Belohnung gibt es einen 5,- Verzehrgutschein für die Afterparty an der Grillhütte!

AAAAAnsonsten tut sich noch folgendes:

Es heißt auch 2017 wieder "Rock my Trail" im Deister.
Die Resonanz auf die beiden Termine im letzten Herbst und diesen Sommer war durchweg klasse und einige von euch haben schon gefragt, wann die nächsten stattfinden.
Wir konnten Daniel von Kossak und Team diesmal sogar für noch mehr Besuche begeistern.

Am 07. + 08.10.2017 wird es noch zwei Kurse geben, deren Inhalt wir rechtzeitig bekannt geben werden.

Die Buchung der Kurse findet direkt über die Homepage von "RockmyTrail" statt.
Schaut mal hier rein (http://rockmytrail.de/kursorte/deister/), da stehen die Kurse in den nächsten Tagen bereit.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2017)

*MEMBERS RACE DAY 2017 – DIE SIEGER*
*17.09.2017* Was für ein geiler Tag! Respekt, Lob und ein fettes Dankeschön an alle FahrerInnen, an die zahlreichen und super aufgelegten ZuschauerInnen und erst recht an alle Beteiligten und Organisatoren! Jede(r) einzelne von Euch hat den MEMBERS RACE DAY 2017 zu so einem genialen Event gemacht!
Die Ladies haben sich allesamt im zweiten Rennlauf richtig krass gesteigert und Pauline Große konnte sich mit der Bestzeit den ersten Platz vor den Schwestern Hannah (2.) und Liza Steudle (3.) sichern.
Tobi konnte bei den Männern seinen Meistertitel verteidigen, dicht gefolgt von Lukas, der ebenso seinen starken zweiten Platz aus dem Vorjahr bestätigen konnte. Magnus Wentland und Sascha Wöbbeking trennten zwischen dem 3. und 4. Platz nur wenige Hundertstel und auch der 5. Platz ging mit Peter an einen alten Bekannten. Leider konnte Peter seine Urkunde samt Gutschein nicht persönlich entgegen nehmen, da er sich aufgrund eines Sturzes im zweiten Rennlauf in ärztliche Behandlung begeben musste, er ist aber schon wieder auf den Beinen und kann nach einer kurzen Pause wieder Gas geben!
Rosa- flauschige Grüße
Eure deisterfreun.de


----------



## XBR (10. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen. Hat die Landesforsten eigentlich kundgetan wann der Ü30 wieder freigegeben wird? Bin jetzt ein paar Mal mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren und wie es aussieht ist der Trail von Xavier weitestgehend verschont geblieben. 
Grüße


----------



## Unplugged (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin! Nächste Woche finden noch mal Baumarbeiten statt, anschließend machen wir den Trail wieder chic.


----------



## Ni_K (23. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe hier die Lösung zu finden...
Ich brauche ein Einpresswerkzeug für Pressfit Tretlager. Kann mir jemand eins ausleihen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. Oktober 2017)

Bau dir doch schnell eins. Lange Schraube und große Uscheiben


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2017)

Ni_K schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe hier die Lösung zu finden...
> Ich brauche ein Einpresswerkzeug für Pressfit Tretlager. Kann mir jemand eins ausleihen?
> Danke


Schreib mir mal ne Nachricht, hab das Parktool Zeug hier.


----------



## Rookie4live (12. November 2017)

moin, 
macht zufällig morgen wer ne trailtour im deister? Leider kann keiner der kollegen und ich suche noch Mitfahrer oder eine gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann.
freu mich wenn sich jemand meldet. bis dann


----------



## Unplugged (12. November 2017)

Sorry, montags ist echt ungünstig


----------



## Unplugged (16. Dezember 2017)

Wir bräuchten noch ein paar likes für die Wahl zum Video der Woche


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2017)

Im Augenblick ist das mit dem Video der Woche
allerdings total durcheinander. Das Video der Woche hat diese Woche schon dreimal gewechselt,
das Problem scheint im Moment nicht in den Griff zu kriegen sein, oder so...

Du musst dann morgen mal einen Blick drauf werfen,
ob das geklappt hat - bei entsprechender Zahl der Sternchen

(ich hab mein Sternchen gegeben, obwohl mir diese dolle Musik
mit ihrem Pathos - dieser Theatralik - gar nicht gefiel, mir ziemlich überzogen ist
Die Aufnahmen sind natürlich klasse)


----------



## Unplugged (17. Dezember 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> obwohl mir diese dolle Musik...



 Hehe ja danke für die Kritik, das mit dem Durcheinander hab ich schon gesehen, das Video war auch zuerst ein “Geistervideo“ und gar nicht bei den neuen Videos und in meinem Benutzeralbum zu sehen, aber letzteres hat immerhin schonmal geklappt.
Was die Musik angeht, klar, ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack, allerdings muss ich so eine Idee auch irgendwann mal “rauslassen“, wenn mir ein Song zu lange im Hinterkopf rumschwirrt. Es gibt noch einen anderen Edit mit Chillstep, aber ich fand diesen Song markanter, was man wiederum auch unterschiedlich interpretieren kann 

Wir haben unterschiedliche Varianten von den Aufnahmen geschnitten, ich mag alle . Bei Interesse: 













Danke & Grüße Alex


----------



## jojo2 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hat der Video Der Woche Computer doch noch das Rechnen mit Zehnerüberschreitung gelernt
Sehr schön!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Filmcrew!


Hoffentlich hält Rik den Rechner davon ab, das Ergebnis noch mal in Zweifel zu ziehen


----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2017)

ich hätte die drei Videos jetzt nicht am Stück sehen dürfen =(
Will Sommer.. JETZT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (27. Dezember 2017)

3 Deisterfreunde - Videos stehen beim Video des Jahres zur Wahl, voten nicht vergessen 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/27/video-des-jahres-2017-1/


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2018)

Das hat ja schon mal super geklappt, 2 Videos haben es in die Top10 geschafft 
Danke!
Jetzt bitte noch einmal für die beiden Deister- Videos voten  :
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/04/ibc-video-des-jahres-2017-finale/


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2018)

Da zwar schon vorgestellt aber in DE noch nicht erschienen möchte ich den Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 im Commencal Store bestellen.
Gibt es in 27,5 und 29 mit Exo oder DD Karkasse.
Ist ab 150€ versandkostenfrei. Könnte in Hannover abgeholt werden oder mit in den Wald gebracht werden.
Würde eine eventuelle Sammelbestellung koordinieren

https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=2017908


----------



## Rookie4live (25. Januar 2018)

Moin,
überlege am Samstag oder am Montag evtl. mal wieder in den Deister zu schauen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie da grade die Lage nach dem Sturm ist und ob noch alles zermatscht ist?
Wenn jemand fahren möchte würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.
Bis denn


----------



## RickStar (25. Januar 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> überlege am Samstag oder am Montag evtl. mal wieder in den Deister zu schauen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie da grade die Lage nach dem Sturm ist und ob noch alles zermatscht ist?
> Wenn jemand fahren möchte würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.
> Bis denn


Stand gestern (zwischen Bredenbeck und Wennigsen) stark vermatscht und noch viele Baeume querliegend.
In der Wennigser Mark waren die heute morgen auch am forsten.
Die sind aber quasi ueberall dabei, aufzuraeumen. Allerdings hinterlassen die schweren Maschinen auch entsprechende Spuren..


----------



## demlak (25. Januar 2018)

Fotos von letzter Woche zeigten mir auch etliche cm Schnee. aber da kann @EVHD eher was zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (25. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Fotos von letzter Woche zeigten mir auch etliche cm Schnee. aber da kann @EVHD eher was zu sagen.


Also Schnee haben wir im Deister keinen mehr ;-)


----------



## Rookie4live (25. Januar 2018)

Mkay also tendenziell kein Trip empfehlenswert? Oder gibt es Trails die frei sind? Ladies only noch gesperrt? Danke auf jedenfall für die fixen antworten


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. Januar 2018)

Schnee ist weg, der Matsch ist in guter Konsistenz. 
Die Vereinsstrecken sind gesperrt, aus Gründen dürfen/können wir dort nicht ohne Forst und Fachleuten aufräumen, die haben erstmal anderes zutun. Zumal es dort sowieso matschig ist vom trailkarma her.
Im Westdeister sind weniger Bäume umgekippt, bzw wurde schon das meiste frei geräumt. Rakete und die trails am Nordmannsturm z.B. sind überwiegend fahrbar.


----------



## demlak (25. Januar 2018)

Huch? Am Nordmannsturm fand ich es seeehr matschig, sobald es etwas feucht wurde. Fahrbar ist da ein sehr spezielles Wort, aus meiner (Anfänger-)Perspektive =)


----------



## Rookie4live (25. Januar 2018)

"Rakete und die trails am Nordmannsturm z.B. sind überwiegend fahrbar."
Das klingt ja schonmal top 
Rakete wieder "heile"? 
oder nur die beiden oberen sektionen?


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. Januar 2018)

Guter Hinweis.
* (un)fahrbar oder spaßig befahrbar oder irgendwie befahrbar sind für den einzelnen bei Matsch der persönlichen Einschätzung überlassen. 

Auf der Rakete stehen keine Sprünge und nur wenige Anliegerkurven mehr. Wald/Bäume, streckenweise unbewachsener Waldboden und Wurzeln sind weiterhin vorhanden. Ob das als heile oder nie wirklich kaputt gilt...


----------



## Rookie4live (26. Januar 2018)

Plant denn zufällig morgen gegen 11-12 wer ne endurotour zu starten und würde noch Mitfahrer aufnehmen?
Wetter soll ja ziemlich gut werden


----------



## reflux (26. Januar 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Plant denn zufällig morgen gegen 11-12 wer ne endurotour zu starten und würde noch Mitfahrer aufnehmen?
> Wetter soll ja ziemlich gut werden



Wir sitzen um 0911 im Zug und sind vermutlich so gegen 10 in wennigsen, das ist dir vermutlich zu früh 

Bzw wir überlegen noch Ecke Annaturm oder Nordmannsturm


----------



## Alex0412 (31. Januar 2018)

Ist der Ü30 komplett gesperrt? Der Nachwuchs beklagt sich über zu wenig Bewegung an der frischen Luft und würde gerne mal wieder den unteren Teil unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## Unplugged (1. Februar 2018)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Ist der Ü30 komplett gesperrt? Der Nachwuchs beklagt sich über zu wenig Bewegung an der frischen Luft und würde gerne mal wieder den unteren Teil unter die Räder nehmen.


Ja. Wir müssen erst warten, bis die Landesforsten mit dem Aufräumen fertig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha086 (10. Februar 2018)

Moin, kann man im deister wieder fahren!? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Februar 2018)

ja. Nur die Vereinstrecken können rechtlich nicht von Mountainbikern frei geräumt werden (zmd interessiert es da jemanden), dort müssen wir noch auf die Landesforsten warten. Zmd der Ü30 ist aktuell nicht zu empfehlen. Die übrigen Trails im Deister sind überwiegend baumfrei und aktuell sehr hart gefroren.


----------



## pryne (10. Februar 2018)

Moin. 
Ich bin heute Rakete gefahren und war positiv überrascht.
Man muss vorsichtig und umsichtig fahren, aber sonst lief das wie geschmiert.


----------



## Rookie4live (21. Februar 2018)

Moin, 
wie ist denn aktuell die Wetter bzw Traillage? kann man schön fahren?
Fährt morgen zufällig jemand?
wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ist denn aktuell die Wetter bzw Traillage? kann man schön fahren?
> Fährt morgen zufällig jemand?
> Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus



Die Lage ist unverändert:
- Ü30 noch nicht freigeräumt
- unten trocken bis feucht
- mittendrin Eis und Schnee, teilweise spiegelglatt
- oben Schnee
- Alle Forstwege sind wieder sicher ansonsten liegen überall einzelne Bäume rum
- in den Ecken, die Abendsonne kriegen raschelt schon wieder das Laub unter den Reifen, auf der Schattenseite gibt es gefrorene Spurrillen


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2018)

Hier nochmal zur Kenntnisnahme für alle, die es zu interessieren hat 

_Hallo Deisterfreundinnen und Deisterfreunde,


wie bereits vorangekündigt, findet die diesjährige Jahreshauptversammlung am: Samstag, 03.03.2018 ab 17:30 Uhr statt, lediglich der Ort stand noch nicht fest.   

Wir treffen uns am 03.03.2018 ab 17:30h, wie letztes Jahr auch,  im Restaurant Yamas, Bahnhofstr. 11, 30974 Wennigsen (Deister). 


Auch wichtig:

Wegen der erforderlichen Planung (Essen und Raumgröße) wird darum gebeten,_ (einklich) _bis spätestens 23. Februar 2018 mitzuteilen, ob eine Teilnahme erfolgt._

Teilnahmen bitte an [email protected] oder [email protected] melden!


----------



## Jakolenny (27. Februar 2018)

Hey, gibt es villeicht eine deisterfreunde whatsapp gruppe? Ich wollt in den nächsten wochen mal mit nem Kumpel die Deister Trails erkunden und fänds cool wenn uns wer ein bisschen einführen könnte


----------



## demlak (27. Februar 2018)

Hier ist doch ein ganzes Forum dafür geeignet.


----------



## Unplugged (22. März 2018)

Schaut mal rein, Sternchen nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (9. April 2018)

Schaut mal rein und lasst uns ein Sternchen für das Video da, wenn es Euch gefällt!


----------



## Garam (20. April 2018)

Finden morgen Trailbauarbeiten auf dem Ü30 statt? 
Wenn ja, wird noch Hilfe benötigt? 
Treffen wann und wo?


----------



## Unplugged (20. April 2018)

12:00 Uhr an der Schranke am Pass und ja.


----------



## reflux (23. April 2018)

Verkaufe meine Spacejunks Hose. Bundweite 89/90cm mit interner Verstellung. Keine Löcher natürlich.
Kann auch gerne anprobiert werden (empfehle ich auch). 60€
Entspricht ungefähr Bundweite 32
Die Hose kann in Hannover anprobiert werden


----------



## Unplugged (24. April 2018)

Garam schrieb:


> ...


Der gute Jens hat mich am Wochenende darauf hingewiesen, dass ich in letzter Zeit bzgl. der Veranstaltungen das Forum etwas vernachlässigt habe. Ich gelobe Besserung. Am kommenden Sonntag machen wir ein Spring- Training für Einsteiger:

Ihr seid (noch) Einsteiger oder (schon) fortgeschrittene Biker und wollt Euch mal an die ersten kleineren Sprünge, Wellen oder Drops herantasten? Wir starten um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen und beginnen das 'Training' auf halber Höhe mit ein paar Übungen und kleinen Hüpfern und fahren dann rüber zum Ü30. Zurück zum Waldkater fahren wir auf Wunsch evtl. auch noch beim Ladies Only vorbei, ansonsten fahren wir gemeinsamen einen leichten Trail zum Abschluss.
(Fullface-) Helm und Knieschoner sind Pflicht!


----------



## RickStar (24. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Der gute Jens hat mich am Wochenende darauf hingewiesen, dass ich in letzter Zeit bzgl. der Veranstaltungen das Forum etwas vernachlässigt habe. Ich gelobe Besserung. Am kommenden Sonntag machen wir ein Spring- Training für Einsteiger:
> 
> Ihr seid (noch) Einsteiger oder (schon) fortgeschrittene Biker und wollt Euch mal an die ersten kleineren Sprünge, Wellen oder Drops herantasten? Wir starten um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen und beginnen das 'Training' auf halber Höhe mit ein paar Übungen und kleinen Hüpfern und fahren dann rüber zum Ü30. Zurück zum Waldkater fahren wir auf Wunsch evtl. auch noch beim Ladies Only vorbei, ansonsten fahren wir gemeinsamen einen leichten Trail zum Abschluss.
> (Fullface-) Helm und Knieschoner sind Pflicht!


Coole Aktion! Ich bin am WE leider nicht da, sonst waere ich gern mitgekommen.. Naechstes mal dann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harbergbiker (24. April 2018)

Falls in diesem Thread jemand einen Tout Terrain Singletrailer sucht
Unsere Kinder fahren mittlerweile selbst und wir haben zwei davon zu verkaufen.
Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Springe. Bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## Martin31008 (24. April 2018)

Wie schon bei FB geschrieben, wenn es nicht total matschig ist bin ich Sonntag dabei. Ich fahre seit 1988 MTB habe aber erst seit Herbst ein Fully. Fahrtechnisch bin ich relativ sicher, aber springen ist bis jetzt noch nicht drin gewesen. Ich denke das ist genau das richtige für mich außerdem freue ich mich euch kennen zu lernen. Gruß aus Laatzen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2018)

sucht zufällig jemand ein deisterfreun.de trikot (xc, marathon,tour, kein weites freeride trikot!) in größe M.
vielleicht 3mal getragen.

-> pn


----------



## Garam (28. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag machen wir ein Spring- Training für Einsteiger



Super - genau das richtige für mich!

Bin dabei!


----------



## Unplugged (24. Mai 2018)

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/05/24/autofreier-sonntag/

Autofreier Sonntag am 03.06. mit großem Deisterfreunde- Stand in der Stadt 
Mit dabei sind außerdem die #bros vom Movement Bike Shop 
Habt Ihr Bock, mit uns am Stand zu chillen oder mit Eurem Bike vorbeizukommen und unseren Street- Spot zu rocken? Oder habt Ihr sogar Lust, selber etwas zu bauen? Meldet Euch, wenn Ihr mitmachen möchtet


----------



## RickStar (24. Mai 2018)

Ich werde versuchen an dem Sonntag in der City vorbeizukommen. 
Hab aber Fr und Sa volles Programm, inkl. einem JGA - mal sehen, wie "fit" ich dann am Sonntag bin ;-)


----------



## demlak (24. Mai 2018)

Ich vermute mal aufgrund des Bildes auf der website, dass es sich bei besagter Stadt um Hannover handelt?

Bin gerne dabei... Grillzange schwingen oder sowas.. =) meldet euch einfach wann und wo ich erscheinen soll.


----------



## Unplugged (25. Mai 2018)

https://www.hannover.de/Leben-in-de...igkeit/Klimaschutz-Energie/Autofreier-Sonntag

Wo soll das denn sonst sein 
Gegrillt wird nicht, aber zum Auf- und Abbau freuen wir uns natürlich über Unterstützung!
Am Grill brauchen wir zum Members Race am 16.06. noch Verstärkung


----------



## phillo76 (27. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr dort einen Stand und wenn ja, wo? Würde auch gerne vorbeikommen!


----------



## RickStar (1. Juni 2018)

phillo76 schrieb:


> Habt ihr dort einen Stand und wenn ja, wo? Würde auch gerne vorbeikommen!


Meinst Du jetzt am Sonntag?
Ja, mit den Jungs&Maedels von Movement.

https://www.hannover.de/Service/Pre...en/Autofreier-Sonntag-Das-Programmheft-ist-da

Auf der "Funsportmeile".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (1. Juni 2018)




----------



## Cabalero (1. Juni 2018)

"spanende MTB Vorführung" ??? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! BTW ich hab gerade die Manual Maschine zusammen geschraubt. Es fehlt vielleicht noch ein bischen Feinschliff und ein paar Sticker aber am Sonntag ist sie einsatzbereit.


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2018)

Moin,
bin gerade in der Bredolie.. möchte doch am MRD am Samstag teilnehmen.
Meine HR Felge ist mir letzte Woche auf dem Ü30 umme Ohren geflogen, und leider ist der neu bestellte Laufradsatz mit einer falsche HR Nabe geliefert worden. Diese muss ich erstmal zurücksenden.

Hat irgendjemand ein HR Laufrad oder einen Satz zu verkaufen?

HR 142mm / 12mm
VR 100mm / 15mm

wenn es geht in schwarz, und nicht zu schmal.

Ist für mein Spezi Enduro.

Danke


----------



## EVHD (11. Juni 2018)

Hätte ein Satz EX471 in 27,5“ zu verkaufen, genaueres über PN


----------



## Unplugged (13. Juni 2018)

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/06/12/faq/

Am Samstag ist der Members Race Day 2018 mit großer Party auf dem Nienstedter Pass! Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Unplugged (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## Garam (16. Juni 2018)

Danke ans Orag -Team und allen die mitgeholfen haben für den coolen Raceday! Hat echt wieder Laune gemacht


----------



## Big Lutz (16. Juni 2018)

Schließe mich an, war ein geiler Tag.


----------



## Unplugged (17. Juni 2018)

Danke für's Kommen und Mitfahren! Erst mit Euch allen ist der Race Day was er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (17. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube ich rieche heute noch nach Wildschweinbratwurst... ;-)

War ein geiler Tag! Bis bald im Wald,
Euer Bratmaxe aka Rick :-D


----------



## Unplugged (11. Juli 2018)

Ab zum Video und ein Sternchen da lassen!


----------



## Rookie4live (22. Juli 2018)

Moin,
will morgen jemand gegen 12-13 Uhr ne Endurotour starten? Bis momentan noch alleine unterweg. Wollte wohl Waldkater starten und dann Ladies, Farnweg, Grabweg etc. 
Andere Tour wäre aber auch möglich.


----------



## Unplugged (28. Juli 2018)

“Drüben“ wartet ein Video auf Euer Sternchen


----------



## Unplugged (2. August 2018)

OUT NOW - unsere Ladies:


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Deisterfreun.deinnen & Deisterfreun.de,

mit stolz geschwellter Brust präsentieren wir die neueste Neuheit für Facebookmuffel und Instagramverweigerer wie mich:

DEN **räusper und die Stimme erheb** Whatsapp-NEWSLETTER:

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/10/11/newsletter/

Keine Infos, Touren, Termine und sonstigen #deistercontent mehr verpassen mit unserem Newsletter für’s Handy!

So geht’s:
015251487696 in Euren Kontakten speichern und eine Nachricht mit dem Code „ionlyridedeister“ schicken, um den Newsletter zu abonnieren. Um den Newsletter wieder abzubestellen, sendet einfach eine Nachricht mit dem Inhalt „Stop“.
FAQ:
1. Bitte seid geduldig mit uns, es wird etwas dauern, bis alle Kontakte eingepflegt sind und wir mit dem Newsfeed beginnen können.

2. Teilnahme per SMS ist leider nicht möglich.

3. Bitte schickt keine anderweitigen Nachrichten, Katzenvideos etc. an diese Nummer, diese können wir vorerst aus Gründen nicht beantworten


Mit der Teilnahme am Newsletter erklärt Ihr Euch damit einverstanden, dass wir Euch regelmäßig unsere News und Angebote rund um die Deisterfreun.de auf’s Handy schicken. Unsere Datenschutzerklärung findet Ihr unter deisterfreun.de/datenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. November 2018)

*Trikot 2019*
HERE WE GO!!! Dürfen wir vorstellen: unser neues Trikot für die kommende Saison! Ab sofort haben unsere Mitglieder exklusiv die Möglichkeit, die neuen Trikots zum Einstandspreis zu bestellen. 
Schickt uns dazu einfach bis zum 15.11.2018 Eure Bestellung an merch(Ät)deisterfreun.de. Die Bestellung ist verbindlich und muss Euren Namen und Anschrift sowie Anzahl, Größe und Ausführung der Trikots enthalten. Das Kurzarmtrikot gibt es für schlanke 39,00 € und das Langarmtrikot für 42,00 €, es sind alle Größen von XS bis XXL erhältlich und die Größen fallen wie beim letzten Trikot aus. Unsere Damen können das Trikot außerdem im speziellen Ladies Cut ordern, diese Größen fallen dann entsprechend etwas kleiner aus als das Standardtrikot, haben angepasste Arme und sind tailliert.
Wer sein Trikot mit der Post nach hause geschickt bekommen möchte, schreibt uns das bitte mit in die Bestellung(!), wir berechnen dann zusätzlich 4,- Versandpauschale.
Zum Ablauf: mit Eurer Vorbestellung ermitteln wir die Gesamtbestellmenge. Mit der Bestellung wird dann auch die Rechnung fällig, die Ihr bis zum 25.11. bekommt. Wir erwarten die Trikots rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten, damit Ihr sie Euch gegenseitig unter den Baum legen könnt! Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Unplugged (12. November 2018)

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/11/12/weihnachtsfeier-2019/

Liebe DeisterfreundInnen, liebe alle, die es werden wollen und auch liebe alle, die hier im Forum immer rumgemeckert und orakelt haben: "das wird doch eh nix" , am 08.12. ist es wieder soweit: Deisterfreunde Weihnachtsfeier! Unser Gastgeber ist dieses Mal der Movement Bike Shop!

Es gibt alle möglichen Getränke und ein paar Knabbereien, Musik, geile Videos aus dem Deister und natürlich das übliche Gelaber  Wer Plätzchen möchte, darf gern welche backen und mitbringen 

Kommt alle, dann sind auch alle da


----------



## Unplugged (12. Dezember 2018)

Es weihnachtet weiterhin mächtig bei uns:

https://deisterfreun.de/2018/12/12/weihnachtstour/


----------



## Unplugged (26. Dezember 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/12/26/video-des-jahres-2018-runde-1/

Ab sofort könnt Ihr für das Video des Jahres abstimmen, dabei sind auch unsere Videos #29 vom Race Day und #32 von unseren Ladies! Ihr könnt für beide (max. 3) Videos gleichzeitig abstimmen und uns in die Top10 wählen!


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Januar 2019)

Liebe Vereinsmitglieder,
es ist wieder soweit, die alljährige Jahreshauptversammlung steht an, zu der ich hiermit im
Namen des Vorstands einlade. Die Veranstaltung ist nicht öffentlich, also nur für Mitglieder.

Wir treffen uns am Samstag, 02.03.2019 um 17:30 Uhr im Restaurant Kreta, Nenndorfer
Str. 56, 30890 Barsinghausen.  
Wegen der erforderlichen Planung (Essen und Raumgröße) muss bis spätestens 23.
Februar 2019 mitgeteilt werden (=> per mail an [email protected]), ob eine Teilnahme erfolgt. Wer sich nicht meldet, darf
natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, bleibt aber leider hungrig, weil das Essen vorbestellt wird.
Dieses Jahr steht wieder eine Vorstandswahl an, bei der jedes Mitglied antreten darf. Derzeit
sind  
1. Vorstand 
2. Vorstand 
3. Schriftführer 
4. Kassenwart 
Diese 4 Posten sind also zu besetzen, niemand klebt an seinem Amt. 

Wer meint, es fehle ein wichtiger Punkt, der aufzunehmen sei, melde sich bitte per Mail, Post
oder Telefon. Eure Anliegen können aber auch unter 11. besprochen werden, dann aber evtl.
nicht im nötigen Umfang.


----------



## Unplugged (23. Februar 2019)

TRAILTÜV 2019!
https://deisterfreun.de/2019/02/23/trailtuev/
Wir machen die Trails fit für die Saison! Am 09.03. treffen wir uns zur gemeinsamen Begehung und "HU" des Ü30 und am 16.03. der BMX - Bahn und anschließend des Ladies Only, dabei werden die anstehenden Baumaßnahmen besprochen und geplant und außerdem die Strecke und die Umgebung von Müll befreit. Kommt zahlreich, alle Mitglieder, die sich an der Planung und am Trailbau beteiligen möchten, sind herzlich eingeladen!
P.S. die BMX - Bahn bekommt eine attraktive "B - Linie", die für alle BikerInnen befahrbar sein und ideal zum Üben kleiner Sprünge, Drops etc. sein soll. Also bringt Eure Vorschläge ein!


----------



## jammerlappen (19. März 2019)

Hallo liebe DeisterfreundInnen,

diese Mail ist mit anderen Worten: one small step for man, one giant leap für DEISTERFREUN.DE

Hier! ist der offizielle Startschuss für die Deisterfreunde Trailschool!!!

Ab sofort könnt Ihr Euch auf *www.trailschool.de *für die ersten Techniktouren und Kurse anmelden. Weitere Termine folgen, wir wollen erstmal schauen, was Euch am meisten interessiert. Außerdem gibt es ab sofort an fast jedem Wochenende eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt, behaltet dazu auch unseren Newsletter und unsere social media- Kanäle im Auge! Bis bald im Wald!


Eure Laura, Alex, Dennis & Janis


----------



## Unplugged (20. März 2019)

Und jede Menge Touren gibt es ab sofort auch noch! 
Los geht's am Samstag, 11:00 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass mit Laura's Trailtour für Fortgeschrittene, ca. 3h, ~650hm. Am Sonntag freut sich Alex auf alle interessierten Anfänger und Einsteiger, die Schnuppertour startet um 10:00 Uhr am Waldkater, 2-3h, ~400hm.
Mehr Infos auf trailschool.de!


----------



## TheTomminator (22. März 2019)

Wär am Samstag mit dabei, Treffpunkt ist der große Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass? Ist das richtig?


----------



## Unplugged (22. März 2019)

So ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (22. März 2019)

Und falls falls jemand nicht mit auf Touren geht: gebuddelt wird morgen an der BMX Bahn ab 11:30 ;-)


----------



## demlak (22. April 2019)

Fährt morgen noch jemand nach Hahnenklee?
Der Oster-Ansturm dürfte durch sein und Wetter sieht noch gut aus =)


----------



## Unplugged (12. Juni 2019)

Am Samstag ist es soweit, Members Race Day 2019! 

Alle Infos und letzte Chance zur Anmeldung auf www.deisterfreun.de


----------



## RickStar (13. Juli 2019)

Kurze Info: Morgen ist eine Veranstaltung am Moegebierstollen.
Da meines wissens die Eigentuemer mit Vorort sind, sollte man den Bereich mit dem MTB eher meiden, um Aerger zu vermeiden. (Wir sind dort ja leider eh nicht gern gesehen..)

Ride hard!


----------



## Mechanix09 (18. August 2019)

Habe heute eine 100% Brille auf dem Forstweg am Grabweg gefunden. Wenn jemand eine vermisst bitte melden.


----------



## humhum (19. August 2019)

die Themen "Deister, MTB, illegale Trails" haben vergangenen Sonnabend für eine halbseitige Titelseitengeschichte in der Neuen Presse gesorgt, wie ich an einem Zeitungsständer entdecken konnte. Leider war es mir nicht möglich, den Artikel zu lesen. Online ist der Artikel leider kostenpflichtig.
Die Hannoversche Allgemeine Zeitung schrieb einen Tag zuvor, am Freitag: "Waldbesitzer klagen über massive Probleme". Der Artikel ist leider ebenfalls kostenpflichtig.
Ist der Verein im Gespräch mit Naturschutz- und Forstbehörden und gibt es eventuell Hintergrundinformationen oder Verlautbarung? Ich habe diese Thematik noch nie derart präsent auf der Titelseite einer der beiden großen Hannoverzeitungen gesehen.

Bei meiner Recherche hab ich zufällig gesehen, daß es Anfang Juli einen schwerverletzten Radfahrer auf dem Vereinsgelände gab. Ich wünsche an dieser Stelle eine gute Besserung und drücke feste beide Daumen für eine schnelle Genesung! Hoffentlich ist mittlerweile das Schlimmste überstanden!
Gibt es Informationen zum Unfallhergang und der Unfallstelle?


----------



## demlak (19. August 2019)

schau mal hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-deister-teil-4.490221/page-567#post-16061458


----------



## tweetygogo (20. August 2019)

Deister


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. August 2019)

humhum schrieb:


> Ist der Verein im Gespräch mit Naturschutz- und Forstbehörden und gibt es eventuell Hintergrundinformationen oder Verlautbarung? Ich habe diese Thematik noch nie derart präsent auf der Titelseite einer der beiden großen Hannoverzeitungen gesehen.



Ja, aber nicht hier im Forum  
Einiges wird sicher am 24.08.2019 bei Sommerfest im Wasserpark Wennigsen zu erfahren sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (21. August 2019)

schade, dass man sowas nicht per mail erfährt, welche beim verein hinterlegt ist


----------



## sniper-wolf (26. August 2019)

Moin Zusammen.

Ich denke, ich bin hier nicht verkehrt  . 
Vom 10. -13.09. bin ich in Hannover und wollte mir als Anfänger auch mal den Deister anschauen. Finden dort auch abends unter der Woche regelmäßige Touren statt, denen ich mich anschließen könnte? 
Gruß,
Willy


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> schade, dass man sowas nicht per mail erfährt, welche beim verein hinterlegt ist


Danke für dein Feedback. Wir versuchen, immer nur das Nötigste über die Emails zu kommunizieren.
Das Fest im Wasserpark ist jetzt nur dank des Riesenengagements einiger unermüdlicher Mitglieder zustande gekommen und stand mehrfach auf der Kippe. 
Nicht zuletzt das Wetter hätte ja auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen können. Daher ist eine Einladung nicht erfolgt. Sorry!


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

Hi! 
Hier unser Statement zu den Presseberichten


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> schade, dass man sowas nicht per mail erfährt, welche beim verein hinterlegt ist



Wir haben den Termin auf der Homepage, auf Instagram & Facebook und im WhatsApp-Newsletter mit allen Infos beworben


----------



## delphi1507 (2. September 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> schade, dass man sowas nicht *per mail* erfährt, welche beim verein hinterlegt ist





Unplugged schrieb:


> Wir haben den Termin auf der *Homepage, auf Instagram & Facebook und im WhatsApp-Newsletter* mit allen Infos beworben


Finde den Fehler.... Nicht jeder nutzt diese dämlichen Messenger und social Media... Oder schaut alle nase lang auf ne Homepage auf der sich normaler Weise nix ändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)




----------



## delphi1507 (2. September 2019)

Unplugged schrieb:


>


Ist ja gut manche sind halt Kritik resistent... Hat schon einige Vereine bzw deren Mitgliederstruktur zerstört... Meistens schafft das ein einzelner an der falschen Position...


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

Entschuldige mal, wer bist denn Du bitteschön, Dich hier so zu ereifern, weil wir ein einziges Mal vergessen haben, unseren Mitgliedern einen Termin per Mail mitzuteilen? Wir haben inzwischen 5 (FÜNF!!!) Infokanäle für unsere Mitglieder und alle anderen Interessierten eingerichtet und diese sind so aktuell wie es uns nur irgendwie möglich ist. Letzten Endes können wir bei all den Angeboten, die wir gern bereitstellen, wohl vom überwältigenden Großteil der Leute erwarten, dass der eine oder die andere die letzten 5 Zentimeter alleine geht, um sich die gewünschten Informationen zu holen, wenn er oder sie keinen dieser fünf Kanäle nutzen möchte/kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. September 2019)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal, wer bist denn Du bitteschön, Dich hier so zu ereifern, weil wir ein einziges Mal vergessen haben, unseren Mitgliedern einen Termin per Mail mitzuteilen? Wir haben inzwischen 5 (FÜNF!!!) Infokanäle für unsere Mitglieder und alle anderen Interessierten eingerichtet und diese sind so aktuell wie es uns nur irgendwie möglich ist. Letzten Endes können wir bei all den Angeboten, die wir gern bereitstellen, wohl vom überwältigenden Großteil der Leute erwarten, dass der eine oder die andere die letzten 5 Zentimeter alleine geht, um sich die gewünschten Informationen zu holen, wenn er oder sie keinen dieser fünf Kanäle nutzen möchte/kann.


E-Mail vergessen, klingt ganz anders als deine erste Reaktion, die las sich mehr nach, wir nutzen andere Kanäle als E-Mail... Soll man die doch nutzen oder hat Pech gehabt... wobei dein letzter Satz liest sich schon wieder so..


----------



## demlak (2. September 2019)

Instagram, facebook und Whatsapp sind quasi der selbe kanal. Zumindest wird in aller regel der selbe grund ausschlaggebend für das nicht-nutzen sein.

Email hingegen wird von allen Mitgliedern genutzt. Es ist ok, wenn das mal vergessen wird.. aber darüber geht es ja schon immer hinaus. Mail hat offensichtlich keinen relevanten Stellenwert bei euch.

Ohne das Nutzen der oben genannten Datenkraken und/oder Mundpropaganda offline bekommt man kaum was von den deisterfreunden mit - finde ich schade.

Das kann man als kritik annehmen, wie es rudi scheinbar tut oder so reagieren wie du, @Unplugged


----------



## jammerlappen (2. September 2019)

Ich weiß, dass nicht alle Mitglieder den Emailkanal nutzen (wollen).
Dazu habe ich versucht zu erläutern, warum das mit der Email in diesem Fall besonders schwierig zu handhaben war und deswegen wohl auch vergessen wurde.

Reicht euch das nicht?



demlak schrieb:


> Email hingegen wird von allen Mitgliedern genutzt. Es ist ok, wenn das mal vergessen wird.. aber darüber geht es ja schon immer hinaus. Mail hat offensichtlich keinen relevanten Stellenwert bei euch.


Was ist denn per Mail nicht kommuniziert worden?


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

An welcher Stelle steht denn, dass ich die Kritik nicht annehme? Ich habe auf den berechtigten Einwand hin noch ergänzt, dass wir den Termin sehr wohl beworben, aber, wie Jammerlappen schon sagt, verdüst haben, auch noch per Mail rum zu schicken. Unser Fehler, nochmal sorry!
Dass Ihr die anderen Kanäle nicht nutzt, habe ich doch gar nicht bewertet, allerdings habt Ihr Euch bewusst dazu entschieden, das ist nicht meine Schuld oder die des Vereins. Und wie Jammerlappen auch sagt, die Mail ist leider nicht das first choice-Kommunikationsmittel unter den Mitgliedern und schon gar nicht das zuverlässigste. Sondern nur eines unter vielen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. September 2019)

Ein wenig ist der email das wichtige vorbehalten. Einladungen für Vollversammlung, Beitragseinzug, Trikot Bestellungen etc. Die Gefahr die DF Mail durch viele weniger wichtige Meldungen in den Spamfilter vieler zu verschieben, ist schon durchaus vorhanden.
immerhin, was ist relevant? Von dem was durch FB und Instagram verteilt wird sicher das wenigste. Insofern kann es mal passieren auch mal relevantere Themen den "einfachen Medien" voezubehalten und Mail sowie das Forum auszulassen.
Immer daran denken, der Vorstand / die Aktiven bei den Deisterfreunden machen das alles ehrenamtlich und außerhalb professioneller Ambitionen, teilweise auch einfach unprofessionell. Und dennoch funktioniert vieles gut. 

Eigentlich ist die Email ja auch böse, da elitär weil nur für Mitglieder.
In das Forum guckt auch nicht jeder, oder zumindest gibt es wenig Reaktion, ergo wird es vernachlässigt, macht dem Blogger keinen Spaß. 

Hinweis für Verbesserungspotential ist definitiv irgendwie angekommen.


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

Was Muellbeutel sagt. Gute Nacht.


----------



## demlak (2. September 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was ist denn per Mail nicht kommuniziert worden?


huch.. erstmal eine korrektur: ich hab fälschlicherweise rudi auf dem schirm gehabt. dabei kam das ja von dir.

ich kann natürlich jetzt hier nicht groß anfangen irgendwas zu listen, was ich so per Mundpropaganda hier und da auf dem trail oder andernorts erfahre. Aber wenn ich kurz auf der Webseite die letzten 12 Monate querlese: das mit dem aktuellen pressekram, wasserpark, ergebnisse MRD, trailtüv, enduro weihnachtstour, schulenburg-jam, und noch Kleinkram.. da sind schon relevante Termine und Infos bei, die nur bekannt sind, wenn man selber regelmäßig auf der Webseite guckt. Ich bin ja nicht bei den anderen kanälen.. da aber andere mir von diesen dingen erzählten, würde ich die These in den Rraum werfen, dass keines dieser Dinge auf den anderen Kanälen vergessen wurde zu erwähnen. Ich trau mich sogar zu behaupten, dass auf den Kanälen noch mehr Infos kamen, als auf der Homepage zu finden sind =)

Schön das die Kritik aufgenommen wird. Ich lebe auch schon länger mit dem Umstand, dass Mail bei den DF ungern bedient wird. Ich finde es war dennoch zeit, mal wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Entscheidung einige interessierte Menschen außen vor lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (3. September 2019)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass auch das falsch verstanden werden will:

1.) Zwei Homepages, deisterfreun.de und trailschool.de, die immer aktuell sind und die wichtigsten Informationen mit wenigen Klicks bereit halten (also hauptsächlich Veranstaltungen, Touren etc.) - für den Großteil der Leute ist das Grund genug, ab und zu mal auf die Seite zu schauen, wenn man denn nicht zusätzlich noch die anderen Kanäle nutzt, dafür mache ich mir ja schließlich die ganze Mühe.
Dass ich dort jetzt nicht jedes Foto und jedes Video poste, sollte eigentlich klar sein, denn genau dafür gibt es ja nun mal Instagram und Co. Ein wenig Eigeninitiative können wir wohl voraussetzen, wenn man zwar an Informationen kommen, aber die Informationskanäle nicht nutzen möchte. Ich behaupte, dass das bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen der Großteil der Mitglieder hinbekommt.

2.) Messenger und social media haben für uns einen entscheidenden Vorteil: die Empfänger erklären Ihr Einverständnis bzw. ihre Bereitschaft, von uns informiert und bespaßt zu werden, v.a. der WhatsApp Newsletter, den sich eine Menge Leute gewünscht haben, war ziemlich aufwendig in der Einrichtung, da es ein sog. Double-Opt in-Verfahren braucht, damit der Newsletter auch rechtlich einwandfrei ist. In der ersten Woche habe ich über 200 Anmeldungen dafür bekommen und eingepflegt. Ob die Messenger-Newsletter weiterhin so machbar sind, wird sich zeigen, da es hier vermutlich wieder zu Gesetzesänderungen kommt.

Bei den Mails an die Mitglieder bewegen wir uns ein bisschen in der Grauzone, da es genau genommen für den Newsletter per Mail nicht die notwendige Legitimation gibt. Wir müssten eigentlich den Email- Verteiler mit dem gleichen Double-Opt in-Verfahren komplett neu aufsetzen, um regelmäßig Mailings an die Empfänger zu verschicken und das steht im Moment gerade nicht oben auf unserer To do list. Ich nehme das gern auf und überlege mir bei Zeiten, wie wir das in die Homepages integrieren, die Erfahrung zeigt uns aber, dass der Rücklauf bei den Emails erwartungsgemäß niedriger ausfällt, als bei den anderen Kanälen. Kann man finden, wie man will, das macht es aber nicht mehr oder weniger wahr.

Ich möchte zum Schluss mal festhalten, dass ich seit Jahren einen nicht gerade unerheblichen Aufwand betreibe, um unsere Kommunikation im Rahmen meiner menschlichen Möglichkeiten an die Frau und den Mann zu bekommen, für welches Medium auch immer sich die Empfänger entschieden haben. Das hat nicht funktioniert, weil wir irgendwas "ungern bedienen", sondern weil ich mir sehr genau angehört habe, was gewünscht wird. Ich bin gern auch bereit, bei den Mails nochmal mehr Schwung zu holen, aber Eure gefühlte "Informationsisolation" ist nunmal selbst gewählt und damit größtenteils hausgemacht. Ich finde Eure Kritik also in einigen Aussagen schlicht und ergreifend unsachlich und falsch, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nicht imstande wäre, Kritik auch anzunehmen.
Demlak, Du kannst Dich im Übrigen sehr gern freiwillig melden, um den EMailverteiler einzurichten und zu pflegen.


----------



## demlak (3. September 2019)

Ich glaube wir missverstehen uns hier noch immer. Mail ist hier nur ein "Stellvertreter" der super leicht für alle Beteiligten ist. Am Ende geht es nicht um das Medium Mail, sondern um ein "nicht facebook/instagramm/whatsapp", welche nicht die regelmäßige Eigeninitiative voraussetzt. Eine gepflegte Webseite ist ne tolle Sache und ein Informationsmedium bei Bedarf - danke dafür! Aber das hier kein Automatismus für die Lesenden möglich ist, dürfte wohl ganz klar zeigen, dass dies keine alternative darstellt um Menschen mit unregelmäßigen Informationen zu versorgen, die teils recht zeitnah kommen. 
Das Thema hatten wir damals schon mal durchgekaut, als der "Whatsapp-newsletter" gegründet wurde. Rein technisch wäre auch RSS auf der Homepage ein anfang. Ich hatte damals auch geschaut und mit irgendwem (ich weiß nicht mehr wer) darüber gequatscht, ob es nicht auch ein Gateway für den Newsletter gäbe, welches alle Kanäle parallel bespaßt, etc.. etc.. Wir hatten nichts fertiges gefunden.

Ich habe absolutes Verständnis für die double-opt-in Sache. Ich selber bin in mehreren Projekten genau dafür ehrenamtlich zuständig oder zuständig gewesen. 

Ich kann mich gerne einbringen eine datenschutzkonforme Variante mit zu erarbeiten. Das setzt aber mehrere Dinge auf eurer Seite voraus: Mindestens Zeit und Willen.. und je nach Lösungsansatz auch Vertrauen mir gegenüber bezüglich Zugriff auf die Infrastruktur. Es bringt ja nix, wenn ich das bei einem externen Anbieter oder auf einem meiner eigenen Server realisiere, wenn das Ziel ist, eine Informations-Infrastruktur zu nutzen, die diejenigen anspricht, welche das Thema Datenschutz höher hängen als andere. Daher müsste ich dann auf eurem Server arbeiten und ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das nicht gewünscht ist.

PHP Mailer, Mailman oder ähnliches zu installieren und einzurichten ist kein Hexenwerk und ich würde das wohl übernehmen. Oder RSS in die Webseite mit einbauen, etc.. Danach einfach kurz bewerben auf allen Kanälen und alle können sich frei entscheiden dieses Medium zu nutzen oder nicht und das war es schon.

Spannender ist jedoch: Wird das Medium dann auch genauso regelmäßig bespaßt? z.B. bekommt die Homepage nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was ich gerade bei Facebook gesehen habe. Und ich wette, dass auch bei Instagramm und bei Whatsapp auch andere Informationsstände vorhanden sind. Der Knackpunkt ist also auch hier zu suchen. Nur die Webseiteninhalte zu automatisieren, wäre schnell machbar. Aber dort steht halt auch nicht alles.

Die  vordergründige Kritik hier ist: Es fehlt ein Kanal der alles abdeckt und Datenschutz nicht ignoriert. 
Das ist nicht mein "erstes Rodeo". Ich habe diese Diskussion in meinen eigenen und in diversen anderen Communities geführt und mir ist absolut klar, wie es zum ist-zustand kommt. Ich selbst bin in mehrere Projekten ehrenamtlich Tätig und ich bin mit den Medien seit Jahrzehnten vertraut. Ich und auch viele andere sind damit erprobt, seit Jahren eine gewisse Ausgrenzung zu erleiden - das ist schade, aber ok. Ich erinnere nur gerne daran - einfach mal wieder ins Bewusstsein rufen.

Und auch wenn das anders klingen mag, mache ich hierbei tatsächlich auch niemanden einen Vorwurf. Ehrenamtliches Engagement ist freiwillig und ist oftmals zeitraubend. Ich finde es toll wie viel ihr macht. Digital und noch mehr mit der Schaufel und der Presse. Vor allem bei letzterem bin ich auch jedes mal aufs neue begeistert, wie professionell ihr damit umgeht. 
Und am Ende sind es auch die User, die euch dazu "zwingen" diese Kanäle zu nutzen. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ihr Spaß daran habt so viele und so unterschiedliche Kanäle regelmäßig zu bespaßen.

Sollte jemand bei euch Zeit und Muße finden, stehe ich gerne bereit ein Konzept mit zu erarbeiten. Aber es steht und fällt mit dem Willen es anzugehen und auch auf Dauer durchzuziehen.

Fazit: baut einen RSS Feed in die Webseite. Ist der Weg des geringsten Aufwands. Und wenn ihr mal so richtig Zeit und Lust habt, dass Konzept zu überarbeiten, beteilige ich mich gerne daran.


----------



## Unplugged (3. September 2019)

Nee, ich verstehe sogar sehr gut. Du wünschst Dir einen Informationskanal, der in etwa das Angebot unserer social media-Auftritte abbildet und der die Veröffentlichungen ebenso komfortabel auf Deinem Endgerät wiedergibt. Vom Sinn und Unsinn, social media-Inhalte außerhalb von social media wiederzugeben, mal abgesehen, lässt Du dabei m.M. außer Acht, dass *Du* gern so etwas hättest, es aber außer Dir vermutlich nicht besonders viele Leute wichtig finden bzw. nutzen würden.

Ich bin gern bereit, da mal eine Umfrage unter den Mitgliedern durchzuführen, mit allen Konsequenzen. Sollte sich aber herausstellen, dass das nur von einem geringen Teil der Mitglieder gewünscht ist, muss man sich fragen, ob Aufwand und Nutzen eines RSS feeds im Verhältnis stehen. Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, wenn sich dafür eine größere Nutzergruppe findet.

Bis dahin wäre ein bisschen weniger Leidenschaft in dieser Debatte wünschenswert


----------



## jammerlappen (4. September 2019)

So oder so gibt es ja bald den Stammtisch, wo all das von Angesicht zu Angesicht besprochen werden kann.


----------



## demlak (4. September 2019)

Stammtisch? aha? =)


----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2019)

Ich setz das hier mal rein:


> Lieber deisterfreun.de und .de-innen ;-), unser Budelteam soll etwas erweitert werden, weil es viel zu tun gibt und die Arbeit auf mehr Schultern verteilt werden soll. Damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, der Vorstand würde solche Dinge im Hinterzimmer auskungeln, können sich alle melden, die Interesse haben, regelmäßig zu buddeln. Das wäre dann aber auch verpflichtend, im Gegenzug gibt es eine Aufwandsentschädigung, die Höhe müssen wir noch festlegen. Der Job ist nicht kreativ, es werden nur die Vereinstrails bearbeitet, es kommt kein einziger Sprung dazu, es geht ausschließlich um Streckenpflege. Wer Interesse hat, melde sich bitte unter [email protected]. Wir machen dann ein Treffen, bei dem alles nochmal detailliert erklärt wird. Bald-Wald ! Oliver Reich


----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2019)

Das Stammtisch-Thema würde ich hier auch noch mal aufgreifen wollen:
Angedacht war mal, sich am ersten Donnerstag im Monat zu treffen. Jetzt hat sich rausgestellt, dass die Orga noch ein wenig hakt. Daher mal an dieser Stelle die Frage, ob es Interessierte gibt, die die Orga übernehmen wollen würden? Oder ob man sich hier irgendwie auf einen Termin verständigt, um das Ding wenigstens mal ins Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## demlak (9. September 2019)

Ist der Ort vorgegeben? Soll die Orga den Ort aussuchen?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2019)

Wenn wirs jetzt erstmal quickndirty machen, ist mir der Ort egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (9. September 2019)

Ich frage vor allem deswegen, weil sich evtl. ein Hannoveraner nicht den Orga-Schuh anziehen möchte, wenn der Stammtisch z.B. in Barsinghausen stattfinden soll.


----------



## Unplugged (9. September 2019)

Kann mal in Hannover, mal in Barsinghausen, mal in Wennigsen stattfinden, wo auch immer. Wer organisiert, hat recht.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2019)

Ich bin eh für Hannover... Hast du Lust, da was zu machen?


----------



## demlak (9. September 2019)

Irgendwo anrufen und reservieren is ja kein akt.. ich hab allerdings seit Anfang August einen neuen Job, der mich quasi gar nicht im voraus planen lässt. sprich: ich kann nicht sagen ob ich selber dabei sein kann.

Aber beisteuern kann ich:

Asiatisches Buffet mit ausreichend Platz: http://www.dingfeng.de/
Wohl beste Balkan-Küche der Region: http://www.donaugrill.de/

Beides Locations in denen ich schon Stammtische mit ~70 Personen organisiert habe.


Ansonsten mit weniger Platz (aber vermutlich ausreichend für einen Stammtisch):

Bessere Asia-Küche als Ding-Feng: http://www.chinarestaurant-wang.de/
Beste Pizza außerhalb von Italien =) http://www.giovanni-r.de/

Zur Idee mit erstem Donnerstag im Monat: das wäre im Oktober dann ein Feiertag bei dem viele am nächsten Tag auch noch Brückentag nutzen.


----------



## Unplugged (9. September 2019)

Ruhig, Brauner 
N Bier reicht doch erstmal


----------



## demlak (9. September 2019)

Gibts da überall =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2019)

Wenn man nicht in den Kurzurlaub fahren will zumindest  

Ansonsten nehme ich hiermit die Bewerbung für den Orgaposten dankend an!


----------



## Unplugged (9. September 2019)

Hauptsache einigermaßen zentral und Öffis in der Nähe find ich immer wichtig


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. September 2019)

Moin... ich weiß, dieser Workshop findet nicht im Deister statt, aber in der Nähe in den Harburger Bergen, vielleicht ist hier jemand der Interesse hat: 
„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. September 2019)

Vollgasfahrer schrieb:


> Moin... ich weiß, dieser Workshop findet nicht im Deister statt, aber in der Nähe in den Harburger Bergen, vielleicht ist hier jemand der Interesse hat:
> „Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
> Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
> Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
> ...



Danke für die Gelegenheit an dieser Stelle dann auch noch mal an Trailschool.de zu erinnern: Unser non-profit Engagement, um Deisterfreun.de(innen) noch mehr Spaß, Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen beim Beiken zu geben.
Zertifizierte Trainer geben Trainings zu richtig günstigen Kursen für Vereinsmitglieder und scheinbar auch für Vereinsfremde zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen  - verglichen mit den üblichen Verdächtigen am Markt! Das Beste daran: auch ohne Anreise im geilsten Wald der Welt!


----------



## Unplugged (12. September 2019)

Klick


----------



## Unplugged (25. Oktober 2019)

An Halloween geht es wie jedes Jahr wieder rund bzw. quer durch den Deister! Los geht's um elf am Waldkater, gefahren wird wieder in zwei Gruppen. Halloweentaugliches Outfit ist kein Muss, aber wäre auf jeden Fall cool ?


----------



## demlak (31. Oktober 2019)

Schon drei Tage online.. und niemand hats verlinkt. tssstsstss... =)


----------



## Unplugged (1. November 2019)

Danke, aber ich hab noch gewartet, bis das ganze Ding fertig ist


----------



## gloshabigur (1. November 2019)

Respekt!


----------



## Brauseklaus (1. November 2019)

Man nennt ihn auch den Tarantino unter den MTB-Movie-Makern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (1. November 2019)

Is klar


----------



## jammerlappen (1. November 2019)

Legaler Trail im Schießtal - Online-Petition
					

Seit mehreren Jahren wird unser Trail im Schießtal indirekt geduldet. Aufgrund des immer größer werdenden Interesses und der damit verbundenen intensiveren Nutzung, kam es dazu, dass der Trail abgesperrt und teilweise abgerissen wurde. *Jetzt benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Stadt Schwäbisch...




					www.openpetition.de
				




Was soll ich sagen? Die armen Menschen da unten dürfen nicht fahrradfahren. Ihr könnt das ändern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. November 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Legaler Trail im Schießtal - Online-Petition
> 
> 
> Seit mehreren Jahren wird unser Trail im Schießtal indirekt geduldet. Aufgrund des immer größer werdenden Interesses und der damit verbundenen intensiveren Nutzung, kam es dazu, dass der Trail abgesperrt und teilweise abgerissen wurde. *Jetzt benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Stadt Schwäbisch...
> ...


dafür!


----------



## Unplugged (14. November 2019)

Ho Ho Ho, noch Bock auf'n gemeinsames Bierchen? Easy, am Freitag, den 13.12. ab 18:00 Uhr am besten Zapfhahn der Stadt im Craft Beer Kontor Hannover, Schlägerstraße 17! ???


----------



## Unplugged (21. November 2019)

Trikot- Restbestände!!! ??
Wir haben noch ein paar wenige Trikots mit dem 2019er Design übrig, wer noch eines der letzten Stücke ergattern möchte, schreibt uns eine Mail an [email protected] ?
Im Ladies' Cut gibt es noch ein paar Kurz-& Langarmtrikots in den Größen XS, S & M. Die übrigen Trikots gibt es als Kurz-& Langarm in XS, S, L, XL & XXL, Größe M ist ausverkauft. Es handelt sich teilweise um Einzelstücke, also schnell zuschlagen! Wir hauen die letzten Trikots für 35,- pro Stück raus (Aufpreis für Langarm entfällt)! Versand oder Übergabe beim Weihnachtsstammtisch,
HoHoHo ?
P.S. 'n neues nices Design gibt's im nächsten Jahr, aber erst, wenn die alten Trikots weg sind ?


----------



## RickStar (7. Dezember 2019)

Schoener Bericht und sehr gute Aktion:








						Hundeschwimmen im Arnumer Freibad
					

Arnum




					www.con-nect.de


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2020)

Nicht vergessen: Abstimmen und Preise abstauben! 
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/ibc-video-des-jahres-2019-finale/


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen-innen,



jfyi oder um es klassisch zu sagen, möchte ich euch hiermit nur kurz über folgende Termine informieren:



Am 7.3. werden wir um 19h im KuBa in Barsinghausen zusammenkommen. Es wird wieder normales Essen und - für die ewig Gestrigen  - mit Fleisch gekocht werden. Ansonsten könnt ihr gerne auch Anregungen für Themen, die Euch am Herzen liegen vorab melden (info oder einfach hier antworten).

Die formale Einladung kommt separat.



 Unser Mitgliederrennen wird am 20.06.2020 ausgetragen werden


----------



## Unplugged (22. Januar 2020)

Moin, liebe Deisterfreund*innen! Sicher habt Ihr Euch schon gefragt, wann der Startschuss für das neue Trikot für die Saison 2020 fällt - los geht's!!! Als neuen und stets kompetenten Partner für stilsichere Bikebekleidung konnten wir Propheus Bikewear gewinnen!

Was Ihr jetzt tun müsst? Sagt uns, was Ihr Euch für's neue Design wünscht, was Ihr Euch auf gar keinen Fall wünscht oder: macht einfach 'nen eigenen Entwurf! Zusammen mit Euren Ideen entsteht dann das neue Design, das wir Euch im nächsten Monat vorstellen werden.

Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung am 07.03.2020 (siehe oben) könnt Ihr Trikots in allen Größen und Schnitten anprobieren und dann Eure Bestellung aufgeben. Fragen? Fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (26. Januar 2020)

ACHTUNG, SPERRUNG⚠️⛔
Der Ladies Only bleibt nach den umfangreichen Arbeiten bis auf weiteres gesperrt. In den nächsten Tagen ist schlechtes Wetter zu erwarten, also bitte haltet Euch daran und vor allem: achtet bitte auch darauf, dass andere sich daran halten. Vor allem die Anlieger im oberen Teil werden mindestens zwei Wochen zum Aushärten brauchen.


----------



## Unplugged (18. Februar 2020)

Liebe Vereinsmitglieder*innen,

es ist wieder soweit, die alljährige Jahreshauptversammlung steht an, zu der wir hiermit einladen. Die Veranstaltung ist nicht öffentlich, also nur für Mitglieder.

Wir treffen uns am Samstag, 07.03.2019 ab 18:00 Uhr im KuBa Egestorfer Str. 3, 30890 Barsinghausen. 

Wegen der erforderlichen Planung ( Essen und Raumgröße/ Bestuhlung )  *muss bis spätestens 29. Februar 2020 mitgeteilt werden, ob eine Teilnahme erfolgt.* Wer sich nicht anmeldet, darf natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, bleibt aber leider hungrig, weil das Essen vorbestellt (Vegan/mit Fleisch) wird.

*Also schreibt eine kurze Mail an [email protected] ob ihr kommt und was ihr esst!*

Die zurzeit geplanten Punkte sind:   

1.  Begrüßung und Versammlungseröffnung 

2.  Feststellung ordnungsgemäßer Ladung/Tagesordnung 

3.  Feststellung Beschlussfähigkeit 

4.  Genehmigung des Protokolls der vorherigen Versammlung 

5.  Bericht Kassenwart 

6.  Ergebnis Kassenprüfung durch Kassenwart

7.  Bericht Aktivitäten 2019

8.  Planungen 2020 

9. Verleihung „Sturzpokal“. 

10. Sonstiges 

11. Veranstaltungsende

Wer meint, es fehle ein wichtiger Punkt, der aufzunehmen sei, melde sich bitte per Mail, Post oder Telefon. Eure Anliegen können aber auch unter 11. besprochen werden, dann aber evtl. nicht im nötigen Umfang.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2020)

Hey ihr lieben Deisterfreun.de/innen/+,

es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten bzgl. gemeinsamer Aktivitäten:

am 07.03.2020 treffen wir uns 2019 ab 18:00 Uhr im KuBa Egestorfer Str. 3, 30890 Barsinghausen. Wegen der erforderlichen Planung ( Essen und Raumgröße/ Bestuhlung ) *muss bis spätestens 29. Februar 2020 mitgeteilt werden, ob eine Teilnahme erfolgt.* Wer sich nicht anmeldet, darf natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, bleibt aber leider hungrig, weil das Essen vorbestellt (Vegan / mit Fleisch) wird. Anmeldung hier: KLICK
Am 21.03.2020 ist Müllsammeln am Pass angesagt! Details folgen
Unser Rennen wird am 20.06.2020 ausgetragen
Weitermachen!


----------



## Unplugged (2. März 2020)

15.03.2020 Ladies Only Season Opening

Große Ladies Only Opening Party am 15.03.! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, starten wir die Saison auf dem Ladies mit einer fetten Jam und einem Whip Off- Contest am Panorama Double, Janis und ich stehen mit den Kameras bereit, SAVE THE DATE!!!


----------



## Unplugged (19. März 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/corona-faq-s


----------



## Unplugged (19. Mai 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/strecken-geoeffnet-corona-update-trail-rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitamin0c (19. Juni 2020)

... erledigt


----------



## Markusdr (28. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich bin am Dienstag beruflich nahe des Deisters und wollte mein rad mitnehmen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es drei Strecken wobei für mich die BMX nix ist =). Also bleibt Ladys Only und Ü30. Zumindest letzteres bin ich =). Kurze Frage: Kann man die beiden Trails sinnvoll miteinander verknüpfen?Ich würde gerne beide 2-3 mal fahren. 

Danke Euch,

Markus


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. Juni 2020)

Jo kann man. Spaßigste Verbindung:
Vom Ausgang des Ladies aus gehen etwa nach 40hm den Forstweg bergauf links rein zwei trails, der zweite führt bis runter zur Kreuzung unterhalb der BMX Bahn. Die sind nicht offiziell und daher nicht ausgeschildert. 
Von der Kreuzung aus über den Georgsplatz richtung Schleifbachütte (zweiter Forstweg bergauf), oberhalb der Hütte geht es rechts rein zum Eingang vom ü30. 

Vom Ausgang ü30 zum Eingang ladies ganz einfach die Straße hoch zum Passparkplatz, und dann den Kammweg entlang bis kurz hinter den Annaturm.

Fast alle anderen nicht offizielle trails im Deister sind nebenbei bei openstreetmap zu finden, die meisten gestrichelten Wege dort sind mtb trails...


----------



## Unplugged (27. Juli 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/ladies-only-upgrade-sperrung


----------



## Unplugged (28. Juli 2020)

Klick: 

Neu im Programm ?️? Mark und Alex haben die Mitgliederbefragung für Euch als Podcast aufgearbeitet, wer will schon stundenlange Videos mit Tortendiagrammen sehen. ?


----------



## Janemann (26. August 2020)

Hallo Deisterfreunde!
Heute sind nun endlich die 2020er Deisterfreunde Propheus Trikots für mich und meinen Sohn angekommen. Voller Freude gleich mal anprobieren...... Aber, bei mir und meinem Sohn nicht möglich. Weder er noch ich bekommen unsere Hände durch das Bündchen am Ärmel. Viel zu eng und fast nicht dehnbar. Habe mittlerweile von zwei Bekannten an Mängeln am Trikot gehört -  Leider auch viel zu eng am Bündchen und bei dem anderen ein Loch im Stoff.
***Geht es noch jemand so wie uns????
Design - mega gut!


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. August 2020)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde!
> Heute sind nun endlich die 2020er Deisterfreunde Propheus Trikots für mich und meinen Sohn angekommen. Voller Freude gleich mal anprobieren...... Aber, bei mir und meinem Sohn nicht möglich. Weder er noch ich bekommen unsere Hände durch das Bündchen am Ärmel. Viel zu eng und fast nicht dehnbar. Habe mittlerweile von zwei Bekannten an Mängeln am Trikot gehört -  Leider auch viel zu eng am Bündchen und bei dem anderen ein Loch im Stoff.
> ***Geht es noch jemand so wie uns????
> Design - mega gut!


Moin,

Leider kein Einzelfall, Alex / Unplugged ist mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt. 

Bei meinem Trikot ist auch einiges nicht passend.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. September 2020)

Hey Ihr lieben Deisterfreund*innen,
wir hatten ja schon angekündigt, den Verein breiter aufstellen zu wollen, mehr Angebote, Demokratie und Vereinsleben insgesamt ermöglichen zu wollen. Es hat sich rauskristallisiert, dass wir in vielen Bereichen Eure Mithilfe bitter nötig hätten. Dabei geht es auch immer darum, dass eigene Ideen eingebracht und umgesetzt werden können. Die jeweiligen Bereiche sind also für Interessent*innen nach Lust und Laune mit Leben zu füllen.
Wer also Lust und Laune hat in einem oder mehreren Bereichen mitzuwirken, schickt eine Mail mit den entsprechenden Stichworten an finanzen(et)...

Als da wären:

*Vereinsleben* (Stammtisch, Trainings- / Tourentreffs)

*Events* (JHV / Rennen / etc )

*Ausflug* (Wochenendtour / Bikeparkausflug / etc)

*Rennen* ( Race Support / Anmeldung /Fahrtorga / etc)

*Tech* (Software / Internet / App / GPS)

*Media* (Urlaubsberichte / Berichte über Events / Presse / Social Media)

*Orga *(Anbindung neuer Mitglieder / Ausweise / Anträge /etc)

Wir freuen uns schon auf Euch und Eure Anregungen. Wenn ihr eigene Ideen habt, die jetzt nicht so richtig zu passen scheinen, könnt ihr natürlich auch den direkten Kontakt suchen.
Grüße!


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2020)

Deisterfreund*in!
Leider kommt es bei unserem Sport ja mal vor, dass unser Kopf dem Boden oder anderen Objekten schneller näher kommt (und härter gebremst wird), als uns lieb ist.
Leider ist die objektive Messung von Schäden am Gehirn nur möglich, wenn Referenzwerte vorhanden sind. Diese können im gesunden Zustand gemessen werden und als Vergleich im Fall der Fälle gemessen werden:

https://www.schuetzdeinenkopf.de/LSHT_home/LSHT_app/

Trotzdem besser gar nicht erst stürzen


----------



## Mpoint (1. November 2020)

Moinsen,
sagt mal, wie lange fährt man als Normalo-Biker mit unzureichender Kondition und 5Kg 'Mehr'-Gewicht auf den Rippen vom Bhf. Springe über den Kammweg (Nienstädter Pass) zum Bhf. nach Bad Nenndorf. In der Ebene fahre ich 23km mit Minimal-Gepäck in 90 Min., aber da ist wohl nicht mit zu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (1. November 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> sagt mal, wie lange fährt man als Normalo-Biker mit unzureichender Kondition und 5Kg 'Mehr'-Gewicht auf den Rippen vom Bhf. Springe über den Kammweg (Nienstädter Pass) zum Bhf. nach Bad Nenndorf. In der Ebene fahre ich 23km mit Minimal-Gepäck in 90 Min., aber da ist wohl nicht mit zu rechnen.


Das sind 23km und 460 Höhenmeter über den Kammweg oder 28km und 120 Hm wenn du um den Deister rum fährst. Strecken Beschaffenheit kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Martin31008 (1. November 2020)

Rechne mit 2,5h. Die Strecke von Springe richtung Köllnischfeld zum Kammweg (Laube) ist schon nicht ohne. Da wirst du sicher 30-45min brauchen. Dann nochmal 15min bis Annaturm, weitere 15min bis Nienstedter Pass, 15min Nordmannsturm, am Radarturm vorbei, 15min Kreuzbuche, Dann runter zur Mooshütte, unter der Autobahn durch, wo ist in Bad Nenndorf eigentlich der Bahnhof? Und wo bleibt der Spass nur den Kammweg lang zu fahren? Das ist eher was für ein Gravelbike.


----------



## Mpoint (2. November 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt der Spass nur den Kammweg lang zu fahren? Das ist eher was für ein Gravelbike.


Das soll ja der Spaß werden, weil ich das noch nicht auf meiner ToDo-Liste abgehakt ist. Teile des Deisters kenne ich noch aus den 80ern, als mein Erzeuger uns kreuzundquer durch den Wald geführt hat, aber der Kammweg muß noch gemacht werden. Und Gravelbike? Nee, sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
Das ganze wird bewältigt mit einem HT-FR, - hat einfach zu klappen.


----------



## Mpoint (2. November 2020)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Das sind 23km und 460 Höhenmeter über den Kammweg.


 Die 23 hatte ich auffem Schirm und kalkuliert - und bitte lass die 460Hm ein Zahlendreher sein .

Jetzt, über den Herbst/Winterübergang schraubsle ich sowie so an der Möhre, neue Teile bestellt - Design verändern etc.

@Martin31008 - wenn Du im Fj. 2021 - ab April '21 mein Guide/Buddy über den Kammweg sein möchtest, gerne !!! Dann schrubben wir da mal drüber!
_(Ich möchte das für mich machen und auch Konditions-technisch.)_


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. November 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Die 23 hatte ich auffem Schirm und kalkuliert - und bitte lass die 460Hm ein Zahlendreher sein .
> 
> Jetzt, über den Herbst/Winterübergang schraubsle ich sowie so an der Möhre, neue Teile bestellt - Design verändern etc.
> 
> ...


Hättest Du Dir 640Hm gewünscht?   
Mein Tipp bei schlappen Beinen ist, in Steinkrug zu starten.
Denn der Anstieg von Bhf. Springe über Jägerallee zur Laube/Kammweg ist einer der steileren.


----------



## Mpoint (3. November 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hättest Du Dir 640Hm gewünscht?


 äh, - nein, nicht wirklich. Aber wenn der ähnlich ist, wie vom Parkplatz Nienstädter Pass zum Annaturm ist das schon ein Stück Arbeit. 22-32 hätte ich zur Verfügung!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. November 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> äh, - nein, nicht wirklich. Aber wenn der ähnlich ist, wie vom Parkplatz Nienstädter Pass zum Annaturm ist das schon ein Stück Arbeit. 22-32 hätte ich zur Verfügung!


wesentlich steiler!


----------



## Mpoint (3. November 2020)

O-hauerha! Das beteutet im Fj Training und Km schrubben.


----------



## Mpoint (3. November 2020)

@Martin31008 
Elze - Mehle, Alda - NICOLAI vor der Haustür und Du ziehst nach L mit Messe-Gelände vor der Haustür.
Tz tz tz tz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (3. November 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> @Martin31008
> Elze - Mehle, Alda - NICOLAI vor der Haustür und Du ziehst nach L mit Messe-Gelände vor der Haustür.
> Tz tz tz tz


Zu Nicolai fahr ich doch mit dem Fahrrad meine Feierabend Runde 🥳 Und das Messegelände vor der Haustür stimmt nicht ganz. Den Expo Park habe ich vor der Haustür. Und das Waldstück zum Mittellandkanal. Und den Kronsberg... Und in Hannover gibt es mehr Eisdielen, wo ich mit meinen Fahrrädern hin fahren kann


----------



## Mpoint (4. November 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hannover gibt es mehr Eisdielen, wo ich mit meinen Fahrrädern hin fahren kann


Aha, ein 'Eisdielen-Bike', eins für 'ALLES' und was hat der Martin noch so im Repertoire?


----------



## Martin31008 (4. November 2020)

Das wird jetzt aber Off-Topic.

Nicolai Argon GLF
Fuji Jari 3.2
Radon Slide 150
Kona Precept 150
Radon Skeen
Radon TCS
Radon Team ZR Hybrid
Kuwahara Pacer
Hercules Competition
Kettler Safari Adventure
Longus Competion Pro
Longus Cometition 2000
...ich glaub das wars


----------



## Mpoint (5. November 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber Off-Topic.
> Longus Competion Pro
> Longus Cometition 2000
> ...ich glaub das wars


FTW - ein Longus Comp 1 war mein 2. Bike, als man mir mein 1. (ein Raleigh OZARK) vor dem AA in H geklaut hatte. Rh war 51 - damals hatte man noch nich' so richtig Ahnung - keiner wußte, wo die MTB-Reise hingeht und landet.
Das Longus gab's in grün (damals meins), in blau und rot. Was hast Du für eine Version?


----------



## Mpoint (5. November 2020)

@Martin31008 
Ich hab' in meinem Erinnerungen gewühlt und meine, mein Longus 1987/88 bei 2-Rad Burckhard in der Arndt Strasse in H gekauft zu haben 1500,-*DM*, - das Raleigh kostete 1200,-*DM* damals. *ATB (Marienstrasse)* war damals noch ein 'Hinterhof-Laden' auf der Podbi, aber haben alles besorgt, was man aus dem 'MountainBike-Action-Magazine' von Zapate Espinoza rausziehen konnte.

Ride on!


----------



## Martin31008 (5. November 2020)

Du solltest mir privat schreiben sonst gibts hier noch ärger.

Kann mal jemand durchwischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. November 2020)

Der Vollständigkeit hier auch noch mal:

wir sind da an einer gaaanz heißen Sache dran, aber dazu gleich mehr. Viele von Euch haben den Wunsch nach einem Mitgliedsausweis (=> sprich etwas handfestem zur Mitgliedschaft) geäußert.

Euer Wunsch ist uns bekanntlich Befehl und bei der Suche, einen Mitgliedsausweis zu finden, der

Im Wald immer dabei sein kann
Einigermaßen fälschungssicher scheint
Idealerweise kein Umweltquatsch ist
Am besten noch richtig nützlich ist
sind wir unserer Meinung nach bei Tocsen fündig geworden, die sich am besten selbst erklären: https://www.tocsen.com/

Wir finden die Idee auf jeden Fall klasse, unter uns Radfahrern ein Netzwerk aufzubauen, dass eine schnelle Ersthilfe möglich machen kann (und das nützliche so mit eurem Wunsch nach einem Erkennungszeichen / Ausweis zu kombinieren).

Was meint Ihr dazu? Im folgenden kurzen Fragebogen könnt ihr uns die Meinung geigen: https://forms.gle/X6L6U4xR4Mfpjyt17

p.s.: Für den Fall, dass ihr Euch/Euren Kindern/Euren Partnern eine Tocsen unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen wollt bzw legen lassen wollt, weise ich vorsichtig auf das nich gaaaanz üppig große Zeitfenster hin


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Dezember 2020)

Ho ho ho zusammen,



es Weihnachtet sehr und sogar 2020 schickt sich an, sich auch trotz Corona endgültig zu beenden. Grund genug, euch mal wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Beginnen wir mit dem erfreulichsten Teil: der *Zeitmessanlage*, die uns der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr schon etwas früher beschert hat. Ich kann euch leider nicht soo viel dazu sagen, ausser, dass ich mit Geldmessanlagen beschäftige und Grund zu der Annahme habe, dass ich euch von einem Schätzeisen der Extraklasse schreibe.

Thema *Tocsen*: Es geht voran. Wir arbeiten unter der Haube mit den Jungs daran, dass Paket ein bisschen „deisterfreundlicher“ zu gestalten. Gleichzeitig prüfen wir, ob es vielleicht einen Fördertopf gibt, in den wir fallen könnten.

Apropos *Zusammenarbeit*en: *BunnyHop* in Hameln wird uns und der Trailschool in 2021 einige Goodies bescheren. So wird es neben attraktiven Rabatten für Mitglieder, die Möglichkeit geben Räder in „M“ und „L“ zu leihen. Außerdem möchte BunnyHop uns bei den Mitgliedsausweisen unter die Arme greifen.

*Mitgliedsausweise*? Yeah, richtig gehört. Um als Mitglied unter anderem in den Genuss obiger Vorteile zu kommen, wird man sich zukünftig ausweisen können. Ich würde hier als Datum für die Fertigstellung mal vorsichtig März in den Raum stellen.

Die nächste *Jahreshauptversammlung*: Wird hoffentlich am 27.3.2021 im KuBa stattfinden. Dort werdet ihr uns hoffentlich abwählen und gemeinsam mit uns das bisher erreichte feiern können – so denn Corona uns lässt.

An der Stelle möchte ich kurz Corona-technisch exkursieren: Wir hatten speziell in diesem Jahr wohl einige Erlebnisse mit Lebewesen, die früher doch recht selten im Wald anzutreffen waren – homi sapiens sapiens oder auch „normale Menschen“ genannt. Bei den Begegnungen Exemplaren dieser Art, die vor 2020 eher standorttreue Höhlenbewohner waren, ist es häufiger als sonst zu unschönen Begegnungen miteinander gekommen. Nicht nur als Deisterfreun.de wollen wir eigentlich vorbildlich sein und verständnisvoll mit anderen Waldnutzern interagieren. Hier möchten wir explizit an alle Kleinhirne im Wald appellieren, sich in der Interaktion mit anderen hinter den Großhirnen zu verstecken, damit die die sich erinnern können, dass wir alle im Wald sind, um eine gute Zeit zu haben. Und alles aus dem Wald wieder mitnehmen, was wir reingebracht haben. Und auch sonst alles beherzigen können, was wir bald in unserer DEISTERFREUN.DE-WOHLVERHALTENS-CHARTA _*BÄM*_ auf siebzehn kleingeschriebenen Seiten niederschreiben werden…

Seid Ihr noch wach?

Dann lest einfach, dass die Tina für die Trailschool ein *neues Buchungstool *für Euch gefunden hat. Das könnt ihr ab 01.02.2021 (hoffentlich fleißig) nutzen. Um das Angebot der Trailschool auf Euch weiter zuschneidern zu können, werden wir Euch zeitnah nochmal mit einer Umfrage (ich weiß) nerven… =D

*Umfrage*? Dieses Mal lasse ich weihnachtliche Milde walten und verschone Euch (noch). Ho ho ho

Feiert forstichtig & festlich Feste, lasst Euch und alle mitfeiernden Gesund und wohlbehalten und guten Mutes in 2021 rutschen, das wird schon!

Weitermachen…


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Dezember 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ho ho ho zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Knaller Text!!!! Ich versuche bei Zeiten auch gerne was beizusteuern wenn meine Firma des zulässt. Eventl über bunnyhop o.ä.


----------



## Stacked (15. Januar 2021)

Schaumburger Nachrichten 15.01.2020:


----------



## demlak (15. Januar 2021)

Der arme kleine Baum.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Januar 2021)

Neue Presse 14.01.2021


----------



## RickStar (15. Januar 2021)

Ja. Ganz boese.. Die machen den ganzen Wald kaputt.. Diese.. Diese.. 


.. Harvester ..

Foto ist schon 2 Monate alt. Aber die Schneise zwischen Streitbuche und Taternpfahl sieht man auch aus der Ferne..


Und an vielen Stellen sieht es nicht anders aus. Darum empfinde ich die immer wiederkehrende Diskussion ueber 'Flurschaeden' mittlerweile einfach nur noch als totschlag Argument. Weder Forst noch Jagd scheinen sich anders helfen zu koennen.
Und viele Trails verlaufen an/neben/ueber Rueckegassen. Siehe z.B. Streitbuche.. 
Wer hier wohl was kaputt macht.. 

Auch die Forderung ist immer gleich. 
Als wenn der e.V. fuer alle Fahrradfahrer im Wald zustaendig waere. Oder Wanderer, Geo-Cacher..


----------



## demlak (15. Januar 2021)

vielleicht ist der Trick einfach die Harvester-Schneisen zu scapen und dann dort zu fahren? =)


----------



## wolfk (15. Januar 2021)

Die "Zustände" im Deister wurden auch in einem Artikel in der Dewezet in einem Artikel über die Mountainbiker als warnendes Beispiel erwähnt:


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Januar 2021)

Des so lächerlich iwie wenn ich mir gerade ansehe was die Forst du im Wald veranstaltet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Januar 2021)

Es wird irgendwann sogar soweit kommen, man wird vor lauter Trails die Harvester Spuren nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2021)

Stacked schrieb:


> Schaumburger Nachrichten 15.01.2020:
> Anhang anzeigen 1188341


Interessant ist, dass sich diese "Mountainbiker fahren mit dem Bagger in den Wald" Anekdote so hartnäckig hält. Scheinbar schreibt da immer einer vom anderen ab. Oder erzählt, was er mal gelesen hat.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde ein Bagger im Deister gesehen, wie er Strecken zerstört hat. Er wurde von MTB-lern, die die Strecke kennen dabei gesehen. Das Datum lässt sich sehr leicht eingrenzen. Diese deisterfreun.de hatten eine Vereinsveranstaltung am anderen Ende des Waldes und alle Biker waren dort.
Schon kurz nach der Baggeraktion war der Wege wieder wandertauglich.
Ich denke, der Waldbesitzer wird von "seinem" Baggereinsatz erzählt haben und irgendeiner hat dann Bagger und Mountainbiker in einem Satz erwähnt und die Presse hat falsch mitgeschrieben.


----------



## demlak (16. Januar 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Scheinbar schreibt da immer einer vom anderen ab. Oder erzählt, was er mal gelesen hat.


Deutsche Käseblätter in a nutshell =)

p.s. Ich krieg nicht so viel mit, von dem, was tatsächlich im Deister getuschelt wird. Aber das was ich hier in Hannover mitkriege ist eine gute Arbeit des Vereins und dumme Presseartikel wie die da oben. Von hier aus betrachtet würde ich den Pressekram links liegen lassen.. sollen die kleinen Gemüter sich hier und da mal etwas aufregen und gut is. Auch Abseits vom Verein, wird es ja durchaus besser vorgelebt, als es die Presse darstellt.
Es sind ja doch schon einige Jahre, die gebetsmühlenartig versucht wird hier zu diskreditieren und trotzdem hat der Verein so viel Seriösität ausgestrahlt und Verhandlungsgeschick bewiesen, dass es offizielle Trails gibt und hier und da auch weitere offizielle Trails ins Gespräch kommen.

so what..

Ich muss über solche Artikel lachen. 30cm "Steilkurve".. kleines Bäumchen mit kaputten Ästen.. ein toter Baumstamm mit Holzbrettchen drauf.. Mir wäre es als "Journalist" ja peinlich mit solchen Bildern Entrüstung ausstrahlen zu wollen =)


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. Januar 2021)

Egtl müsste man einfach ein paar Vergleichsbilder von den Harvester den "bösen Trails" gegenüberstellen, dann hätte sich die Diskussion schon erübrigt. Die fahren ja alle 50 m quer durch den Wald und die Spuren sieht man auch Jahre später noch. 
Und wir als MTBler sollen den Wald zerstören? 🙄🤦


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Januar 2021)

Naja, ein wenig Verständnis muss man als MTBler auch gegenüber dem Forst entgegenbringen. Holzwirtschaft im Wald ist deren Job etc., und Radfahrer stören dabei nunmal mehr als sie nützen. 
Dem Wald sind auch ein paar Harvesterspuren latte, verglichen z. B. Mit dem, was in Zeiten des Bergbaus umgewühlt wurde und sich erholt hat.

Wir haben es im Deister schon ganz gut.


----------



## RickStar (16. Januar 2021)

Naja, so wie die ruecken, ist Boden ueber Jahre schlicht tot. 

Und auch die Neuanpflanzungen sind ein Witz.. Nicht mehr 'Mono', aber halt auch nur 3 Sorten Baum. Die Forst will halt 'waechst schnell, bringt Geld'.
Und das ist dank Borkenkaefer und Co. halt alles keine Gute Qualitaet. Plus: alle haben das Problem, es gibt ergo zuviel Holz. Ergebnis: die machen kein Geld. Und genau darum wird auch so massiv gejammert.

Bei mir hier am Orstrand wurden sauber die Buchen gerueckt. Mit Treckern, die nicht von den Rueckegassen runter sind. Wenn noetig, wurde per Kette rausgezogen.
Dem Boden geht es also recht gut. Geht also.
Muss man nur wollen.
Wollen sie aber halt nicht..


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich steht an erster Stelle die Erholung des Bürgers und der Schutz der Natur. Dafür ist der Wald da. 
Erst dann kommen Wakdwirtschaft und Jagd, also das Geld verdienen mit dem Wald. 
Leider wird mal wieder so Einiges verdreht, bzw der mit der dicksten Lobby bastelt es so hin, wie es einem am besten passt.


----------



## Stacked (29. Januar 2021)

SN vom 29.01.2021:
Und weiter gehts.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Januar 2021)

Hoffentlich gönnt man den Beamten eine gute Ausrüstung für den Wald, Gummistiefel usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Januar 2021)

Im Allgemeinen scheint es ja in Deutschland optimal zu laufen, wenn man sogar Zeit hat, harmlose Bürger zu verfolgen, die am Wochenende ein wenig Spaß an ihrem Hobby haben wollen. Fahrrad fahren. 
Überall Verbrecher.


----------



## demlak (29. Januar 2021)

man fasse zusammen:
01. Die legalen Trails sind was gutes.
02. Schaumburg hätte auch Interesse an legalen Trails
03. Polizei und Ordnungsamt haben seit Monaten KEINE Beschwerden bekommen.
04. Im Nenndorfer Rathaus gab es auch keine Beschwerden
05. Das Kommissariat Nenndorf sagt es sei in den vergangen Jahren ruhiger geworden
06. Nenndorfer Kommissariat hat auch keine Meldungen bekommen.
07. Nenndorfer Kommissariat sagt, das Präsenz im Deister nur per Zufall was bringen würde aka "Glückssache".
08. Nenndorfer Kommissariat erwartet auch mit Bußgeldern keine "Besserung".
09. Konzertierte Aktion aus Polizei, Nachbarkommunen, etc. findet nicht statt, weil es keine Anhaltspunkte gibt.
10. Es gibt seit einem Jahrzehnt Verbotsschilder
11. Nur die Landesforsten wollen weitere Schilder aufhängen.. der Rest anscheinend nicht.

Fazit: es gibt ne Handvoll Menschen die gerade wieder Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen wollen.. aber irgendwie hört denen kaum einer zu.. so, dass man die Presse für sich vereinnahmen muss..

Wie ich oben schon zum ersten Artikel von der Andrea Göttling schrieb:



demlak schrieb:


> Deutsche Käseblätter in a nutshell =)
> [...]
> Ich muss über solche Artikel lachen. [...] Mir wäre es als "Journalist" ja peinlich mit solchen Bildern Entrüstung ausstrahlen zu wollen =)


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Januar 2021)

Meine Meinung: Wer nicht will das ich irgendwo durchgehe oder durchfahre muss eine Schranke montieren, Rechtlich zugelassene Hinweisschilder aufstellen oder am besten sein Gebiet einzäunen. 

Mal davon abgesehen davon das der Begriff "Privatwald" für mich schon suspekt ist. 

Wie alt sind denn die Trails im Deister eigentlich? 

Hat es da überhaupt neue Trails gegeben die letzten Jahre oder haben sich einfach Wanderwege oder Abkürzungen von alleine zu Trails entwickelt?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand auf die Idee kommt irgendwo querfeldein zu fahren oder zu gehen auf das sich dort ein neuer Trail entwickelt?

Oder geht es denen gar um die illegalen Baumassnahmen?


----------



## Stacked (30. Januar 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wer nicht will das ich irgendwo durchgehe oder durchfahre muss eine Schranke montieren, Rechtlich zugelassene Hinweisschilder aufstellen oder am besten sein Gebiet einzäunen.


Als Waldbesitzer darf man seinen Wald meines Wissens aufgrund des Betretungsrechts nicht einfach einzäunen. Verjüngungsflächen kann man zeitweise einzäunen. Wird ja auch gemacht.


Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn die Trails im Deister eigentlich?
> 
> Hat es da überhaupt neue Trails gegeben die letzten Jahre oder haben sich einfach Wanderwege oder Abkürzungen von alleine zu Trails entwickelt?
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand auf die Idee kommt irgendwo querfeldein zu fahren oder zu gehen auf das sich dort ein neuer Trail entwickelt?


Sagen wir mal der Wald unterliegt einem ständigen Wandel.


Ich frage mich warum sich die Waldbesitzer/ Pächter an den kleinen Mountainbikewegen stören.
Denen entgeht doch nichts durch die Strecken. 
Für die sollte der Fokus auf der Trockenheit, dem Borkenkäfer und den nicht heimischen Gewächsen wie Fichten, Tannen etc. liegen.


----------



## WhatTheHell (30. Januar 2021)

Ich denke ja es ist ein grundsätzlichen Problem in diesem Land wie "der Wald" in Deutschland gesehen wird. Der Wald wird als "Objekt" zum Geldverdienen/zur kommerziellen Nutzung angesehen - es ist halt Business (nicht anderes), nicht als schützenswerte Natur in der auch Wanderer, MTB'ler und andere Leute, welche die Natur geniesen wollen, sich erholen können.
Ich kann beim besten Willen auch nicht nachvollziehen das es, mehr oder weniger, regelmäßig eine negative Berichterstattung in der Presse zum Thema MTB und Deister gibt. Warum berichtet niemand über die positiven Seiten der MTB Sports im Deister?

Just my 2ct ...


----------



## Muellbeutel (30. Januar 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wer nicht will das ich irgendwo durchgehe oder durchfahre muss eine Schranke montieren, Rechtlich zugelassene Hinweisschilder aufstellen oder am besten sein Gebiet einzäunen.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen davon das der Begriff "Privatwald" für mich schon suspekt ist.
> 
> ...



Nunja. Man kann mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass von den beliebten MTB trails die allermeisten erst in diesem Jahrtausend entstanden sind.
Wie genau die trailfee das macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

Stacked schrieb:


> SN vom 29.01.2021:
> Und weiter gehts.


Dewezet vom 30.01.2021:
Scheint ja eine "konzertierte Aktion" zu sein:


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2021)

Ist doch dufte.. unten rechts steht, dass auf Wanderwegen und Freizeitwegen gefahren werden darf =)
Schön, wenn man direkt den Gesetzestext daneben legt, der den eigentlichen "Artikel" direkt ad-absurdum führt..


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Ist doch dufte.. unten rechts steht, dass auf Wanderwegen und Freizeitwegen gefahren werden darf =)
> Schön, wenn man direkt den Gesetzestext daneben legt, der den eigentlichen "Artikel" direkt ad-absurdum führt..


Nur leider sind die "wilden Strecken" keine Wander- oder Freizeitwege......


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2021)

So erkläre er mir, wie Wander- oder Freizeitwege entstehen bzw. entstanden sind. 
Für Highskiller: Auch die, die schon "ewig" existieren.


----------



## N1mrod (30. Januar 2021)

ich hätte gedacht ein Weg ist ein Weg unabhängig von der Entstehung und Klassifizierung (was ist denn nun genau ein Wanderweg, muss der offiziell ausgewiesen sein,... ), und die Nicht-Duldung bzw. eine offizielle&wirksame Sperrung muss durch die untere Naturschützerbehörde genehmigt werden. Dann erst dürfen offizielle Schilder angebracht und Rückbaumassnahmen durchgeführt werden. (sonst "dulden" einfach mal alle Waldbesitzer nicht, und alle Wege sind gesperrt? Wäre dann faktisch ein Betretungsverbot mit dem Rad...)


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> So erkläre er mir, wie Wander- oder Freizeitwege entstehen bzw. entstanden sind.
> Für Highskiller: Auch die, die schon "ewig" existieren.


Steht doch auf der Seite ganz rechts im letzten Satz (Stichwort "Tatsächliche öffentliche Wege") .....


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2021)

@N1mrod hats gut auf den Punkt gebracht: Offiziell ausgeschriebene Wege und das Wort Duldung hebeln sich gegenseitig gerne aus.

Man möge mich korrigieren.. aber so habe ich die Gesetzeslage in NDS bisher verstanden:
Wenn man das mit der Duldung streichen würde, wäre automatisch alles verboten, was nicht offiziell zum Betreten/Befahren freigegeben wird [*]. Es gibt (Bundes-)Länder die das so machen. Aber Niedersachsen ist da weniger restriktiv. Das mag für den einen oder anderen ein Dorn im Auge sein - aber is nunmal so.

[*] Daraus ergibt sich auch, dass sich jemand die Mühe machen muss alles zu deklarieren, was erlaubt ist. Und es ergeben sich neue Haftungsfragen, etc.. etc.. Ein riesen Haufen landesweiter Arbeit, der in keiner Relation zu ein paar Mountainbikern steht.


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

@demlak :
Nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Stiftswald:
Es ist eine Privatwald, offizielle Wander- und Freizeitwege gibts in dem Privatwald nicht, der Eigentümer duldet das Befahren nicht.
Beim "Begehen" sieht die Rechtslage wieder anders aus, da muss der Eigentümer
mehr "dulden".
Die Rechtslage in Niedersachsen für Radfahrer ist ziemlich eindeutig:


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2021)

Die Ausführungsbestimmungen waren mir tatsächlich so nicht bekannt, danke dafür. 

Hier der Link zur aktuelleren Fassung (in dem Fall keine Änderung) https://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/dow..._zum_NWaldLG_-_RdErl._d._ML_v._05.11.2016.pdf


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2021)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Definition eines "Freizeitweges"?
Ich nehme mal an, wenn ich mich während meiner freien Zeit dort aufhalte, bin ich legal unterwegs.
Sollte ich mich während meiner Arbeitszeit dort aufhalten, bin ich illegal unterwegs. Was die Polizei allerdings dazu sagt, wäre mir völlig Wumpe, da ich wahrscheinlich das größere Problem mit meinem Arbeitgeber hätte.
Deutsches Recht ist schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich die Definition eines "Freizeitweges"?
> Ich nehme mal an, wenn ich mich während meiner freien Zeit dort aufhalte, bin ich legal unterwegs.
> Sollte ich mich während meiner Arbeitszeit dort aufhalten, bin ich illegal unterwegs. Was die Polizei allerdings dazu sagt, wäre mir völlig Wumpe, da ich wahrscheinlich das größere Problem mit meinem Arbeitgeber hätte.
> Deutsches Recht ist schwierig.


Ich sags nur ungern.. aber §37 is da relativ klar.. Link


----------



## N1mrod (30. Januar 2021)

@wolfk : 
ist 25 (1) eine abschliessende Aufzählung oder beispielhaft (für mich beispielhaft, denn spätestens bei Wanderwegen wird es recht schnell unklar...) -> sieht es aus wie ein Weg ist es ein Weg. 

Die in den Ausführungsbestimmungen genannte Einschränkung zum Wegebegriff hilft nicht arg weiter in meinen Augen: wann wird ein Weg zum Pirschpfad? Ein Fusspfad benötigt eine Schild (das blaue mit der Frau mit Kind drauf), sonst ist er... wie bestimmt, und unterscheidet sich wodurch von einem Weg?

Aber das möge jemand (ggf vom DIMB) gerne korrigieren falls ich es mir zu einfach mache. Aber für mich ist ein Weg ein Weg, und nur mit offizieller Sperrung (das wäre aber auch zB Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen etc.) darf ich dort nicht fahren. Am Ende müssen Regeln ja auch praxisnah und verständlich sein und gelebt werden können auch von Menschen die ortsfremd sind oder sich nicht im Detail mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2021)

OK, ich hab das Wort Freizeit wohl zu wörtlich genommen.
Natürlich gibt es eine genaue Definition.


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

@N1mrod  :
Eigentlich ist es (leider) recht einfach:
Alles was nicht als Wander- oder Freitzeitweg ausgeschildert oder in den Karten z.B. als Wanderweg (z.B. E1) vermerkt ist, ist für Radfahrer nicht legal.
Duldet es der Eigentümer ist es ok, wenn nicht ist der Eigentümer ist das Befahren unzulässig.
Ob allerdings wie im Stiftswald das Versperren der Zugänge für alle Waldnutzer (auch für Berechtigte mit "schwerem Gerät" vor die Wege gelegte Baumstände (die Wanderer zu Kletterpartien zwingt) angemessen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich würde schon gerne wissen, welche Kräfte im Hintergrund einen Stiftsamtmann und einen Förster zu einem solchen Handeln bewegt haben - zumal auf einmal im Deister auch wieder das Thema von einigen aktiv angegangen wird nachdem doch dort lange Zeit relative Ruhe herrschte.
Im Stiftswald auf den fraglichen Wegen gab es entgegen dem in der Presse vermittelten Bild nun wirklich nur ein paar Mountainbiker........


----------



## N1mrod (30. Januar 2021)

@wolfk Danke! Woher nimmst Du denn die Anforderung dass ein Wanderweg ausgeschildert sein muss um als solcher zu gelten und damit das Radfahren legal zu ermöglichen? Das war mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.

Edit: wenn sperren dann doch für alle, denn eine Unterscheidung Wanderer/Radfahrer würde ja einer inhaltlichen Begründung bedürfen die rechtssicher nicht so einfach zu führen sein wird, oder?

Edit 2: und muss man den Paragraph so interpretieren dass die dortige Aufzählung der Weg abschliessend ist? So hätte ich es nicht verstanden, und dann wäre ja jeder Weg befahrbar im Grundsatz (und meine obige Frage wäre irrelevant)


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du denn die Anforderung dass ein Wanderweg ausgeschildert sein muss um als solcher zu gelten


Ich hatte die Ausschilderung als praktischen Anhalt im Alltag genannt wenn du sicher sein willst, dass du auf legalen Wegen unterwegs bist.

Die Reglungen für Freizeitwege sind im
Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG)​Achter Teil: Freizeitwege​
§ 37 Bestimmung von Freizeitwegen

und folgende nachzulesen.


----------



## wolfk (30. Januar 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> @wolfk
> 
> Edit: wenn sperren dann doch für alle, denn eine Unterscheidung Wanderer/Radfahrer würde ja einer inhaltlichen Begründung bedürfen die rechtssicher nicht so einfach zu führen sein wird, oder?


Es ist schon spät, daher nur kurz:
Es gibt ein weiter gefasstes "Begehungsrecht" für Fußgänger
und engere Regelungen zum Befahren und z.B. für Reiter.


----------



## N1mrod (31. Januar 2021)

@wolfk : Nochmal Danke, aber dann bleibe ich bei meinem Verständnis - das ist keine abschliessende Aufzählung ("dazu gehören" ist es in meinem Sprachgefühl und nach Wiki für Emunerationsprinzip). Und gerade noch folgenden DAV-Link gefunden der für Niedersachsen auch ausführt: ein Weg ist ein Weg http://dav-nord.org/newsSingle.php?id=48 -> Beschilderung nicht nötig. Da steht auch drin dass eine Sperrung eines Grund und Genehmigung bedarf.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2021)

Sollte übrigens ein Mitglied keine Einladung zur HV bekommen haben, bitte kurz bei finanzen ät melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (15. März 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sollte übrigens ein Mitglied keine Einladung zur HV bekommen haben, bitte kurz bei finanzen ät melden.


Bekommen, Stimme abgegeben und Bier bestellt. Kann losgehen


----------



## f-slash (15. März 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Bekommen, Stimme abgegeben und Bier bestellt. Kann losgehen


Eins hab ich nicht kapiert - findet die JHV jetzt online statt? Ich hab keinen Link oder Ähnliches gefunden..

Stimme ist auch abgegeben 🙂


----------



## RickStar (15. März 2021)

Ja, wird online stattfinden.
Ich nehme mal stark an, das der link zeitnah zugestellt wird 😎


----------



## jammerlappen (16. März 2021)

felix571 schrieb:


> Eins hab ich nicht kapiert - findet die JHV jetzt online statt? Ich hab keinen Link oder Ähnliches gefunden..
> 
> Stimme ist auch abgegeben 🙂


Ja, es wird einen Youtube-Stream geben. Wir arbeiten aber noch am Versammlungstool. Ohne zuviel vorweg zu sagen, könnte es sinnvoll sein, einen discord-account UND das Programm auf dem Rechner zu haben.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. März 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ja, es wird einen Youtube-Stream geben. Wir arbeiten aber noch am Versammlungstool. Ohne zuviel vorweg zu sagen, könnte es sinnvoll sein, einen discord-account UND das Programm auf dem Rechner zu haben.


Ich nochmal: die Discord-Nummer ist uns im ersten Versuch für öffentlichen Diskurs zu heikel. Ihr sollt ja was von der Veranstaltung haben, daher werden wir uns auf der HV auf einen Youtube-Stream mit Chat beschränken.


----------



## RickStar (27. März 2021)

DANKE an den bisherigen und neuen Vorstand & Team. Respekt an euch alle.
Ebenso ein fettes MERCI and das Buddel Team.
Und an alle, die im Hintergrund mitmischen, werkeln - oder Verstaendnis aufbringen.
Ohne euch, wuerde es keine ‘Lobby’ fuer uns MTB Verrueckten geben..

Bleibt alle gesund, passt auf euch und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stacked (29. März 2021)

SN vom 29.03.2021:
Diesmal wird die Gegenseite beleuchtet


----------



## RickStar (29. März 2021)

Stacked schrieb:


> SN vom 29.03.2021:
> Diesmal wird die Gegenseite beleuchtet
> Anhang anzeigen 1238142


Ganz nett.
Aber haben die noch nie von den Deisterfreunden gehoert? Wozu ueberlegen die Herren, einen Verein gruenden zu wollen?
Zumal die DF ja schon bekannt sind, fast 700 Mitglieder haben, etc.. 

Ansonsten mal ganz schoen, nichts negatives lesen zu muessen 🤘


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. März 2021)

Würde gerne wissen, auf welchen seit Ewigkeiten bestehenden trails so gefahren wird. Ich meine, behaupten kann man alles mögliche selbstbewusst in der Zeitung, aber als ob irgendjemand vom Fach abnimmt, es würde um 70% der Trails in der Ecke Nenndorf ein Bogen gemacht. Mhkay.

Dennoch schön, dass hier auch mal ein Teil der zweirädrigen Seite etwas sagen darf.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. April 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn die Trails im Deister eigentlich?


Die sind über 30 Jahre Alt die Trails. Den Ü30, Grenzweg und Barbie bin ich 1989 schon gefahren, sowie auch die anderen. Es waren "Naturetrails" ohne das was zusätzlich gebaut wurden, aber im Grunde sind die Streckenverläufe immer noch die selben. Eventuell aufgrund der ach so schönen Waldarbeiter immer mal leicht angepasst, aber sonst Alles beim Alten. Und so viel Neue sind in der Zeit nicht dazu gekommen wie immer behauptet wird.


----------



## f-slash (4. April 2021)

Will die Gelegenheit hier mal nutzen und mich für die ganze Arbeit an den Trails bedanken. 
War am Samstag wieder da und morgens um halb 10 war schon jemand am buddeln!

Danke dafür, ohne Leute wie euch hätten wir längst nicht so viel Spaß auf den Trails!  🙂


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2021)

felix571 schrieb:


> Will die Gelegenheit hier mal nutzen und mich für die ganze Arbeit an den Trails bedanken.
> War am Samstag wieder da und morgens um halb 10 war schon jemand am buddeln!
> 
> Danke dafür, ohne Leute wie euch hätten wir längst nicht so viel Spaß auf den Trails!  🙂


Danke sagen ist natürlich schon cool, aber man darf auch gerne mal mithelfen statt vorbei zu fahren


----------



## f-slash (6. April 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke sagen ist natürlich schon cool, aber man darf auch gerne mal mithelfen statt vorbei zu fahren


hast ja Recht..  ☹️


----------



## demlak (7. April 2021)

die Farben.. is das ein DF shirt? =)








						Eating Shit: Kinnbügel sichern die Zähne - Test: Integralhelme aus Carbon
					

Fullface-Helme werden dank neuer Werkstoffe und Konstruktionen immer leichter. Aber werden sie auch sicherer? Wir haben sieben aktuelle Carbon-Integralhelme beim TÜV-Rheinland getestet.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. April 2021)

Die Farben passen, der Druck nicht. Würde ich sagen.


----------



## RickStar (18. April 2021)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!! 

DIE VEREINSSTRECKEN SIND GESPERRT:








						Kultusminister Tonne: „Das Ziel heißt Szenario A an allen Schulen“
					

Region. In einer Videokonferenz der Kultusministerkonferenz (KMK) haben die Länder einvernehmlich das Ziel formuliert, das Schuljahr 2021/2022 nach den Sommerferien im vollständigen Regelbetrieb zu beginnen. Niedersachsens Kultusminister Grant Hendrik Tonne begrüßt diese Position und das...




					www.con-nect.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. April 2021)

🔜 Ü30 ab Samstag wieder geöffnet // Ladies Only noch gesperrt ⛔ // UPDATE
________

Wir öffnen ab Samstag, 01.05. testweise wieder den Ü30, bis dahin bitten wir Euch noch darum, Euch an die Sperrung zu halten. Einige Bereiche werden bis zum Wochenende von uns mit Begrenzungen und entsprechenden Sicherheitshinweisen versehen.

WICHTIG: Bitte haltet Euch an die Absperrungen, die Regeln und die Kontaktbeschränkungen. Schützt Euch und andere und vor allem: haltet Abstand voneinander, haltet Euch nicht an der Strecke und erst recht nicht in Gruppen auf. Viele Leute bedeuten ein höheres Risiko, auch draußen.
Wenn Ihr Euch ansteckt, steckt Ihr vielleicht auch Eure Freund*innen, Eltern und Verwandten an.

Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander. Es ist voll auf den Strecken und nicht jede*r kennt sich auf dem Trail aus oder fährt wie ein Profi. Auf oder neben der Strecke stehen oder hochschieben ist ein Unfallrisiko für Euch selbst und andere.

Seid gute Vorbilder! Wir wollen alle dasselbe, also halten wir uns alle gemeinsam daran!

⚠️ Wir wollen es zwar vermeiden, müssen uns aber vorbehalten, den Trail jederzeit wieder zu sperren, wenn die Spielregeln nicht eingehalten werden. ⚠️


----------



## Steven23F (2. Mai 2021)

Ein bisschen Vorfreude auf den Ü30 gefällig?






In dem Video schieben wir im zweiten Teilstück einen Weg neben dem Trail hoch. Man sagte uns später, dass dieser Weg ebenfalls zum Trail gehört und dort nicht hochgeschoben werden sollte. Das wussten wir bisdato nicht, wir dachten es wäre ein "neben dem Trail hochschiebe weg". Also bitte nicht nachmachen!


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Mai 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 🔜 Ü30 ab Samstag wieder geöffnet // Ladies Only noch gesperrt ⛔ // UPDATE
> ________
> 
> Wir öffnen ab Samstag, 01.05. testweise wieder den Ü30, bis dahin bitten wir Euch noch darum, Euch an die Sperrung zu halten. Einige Bereiche werden bis zum Wochenende von uns mit Begrenzungen und entsprechenden Sicherheitshinweisen versehen.
> ...


Musste vorhin schon wieder so nen paar halbstarke anmaulen des die Zettel und das Lametta net umsonst da sind.... zum kotzen aber sonst war es im Regen überraschend angenehm😅


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2021)

Moin liebe Deisterfreund*innen,
kurzer Reminder:

die Schulenberg Jam steigt nächsten Sonntag und wer von Euch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für sich und das Rad braucht, kann sich noch bis heute unter [email protected] anmelden. An alle anderen: wir sehen uns dann im Park 😎

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung aus der Verwaltung: bei allen Mitgliedern, die einen freenet Mail Account haben, landen unsere Mails regelmäßig im Spam, bitte checkt bei Gelegenheit mal Eure Einstellungen.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## RickStar (16. Juli 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin liebe Deisterfreund*innen,
> kurzer Reminder:
> 
> die Schulenberg Jam steigt nächsten Sonntag und wer von Euch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für sich und das Rad braucht, kann sich noch bis heute unter [email protected] anmelden. An alle anderen: wir sehen uns dann im Park 😎
> ...


Viel spass allen in Schube!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. September 2021)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich frage hier mal stellvertretend für alle, die nicht bei Facebook und Co. sind. Gibt es mittlerweile schon Ergebnisse, d.h. Zeiten vom Rennen gestern? Bin ja doch gespannt, wie ich mich geschlagen habe. Und ich bin da bestimmt nicht der einzige 🤷


Wir hatten bei der Zeitmessung das Problem, dass die Decoder keinen GPS-Fix hatten, weswegen das Livetiming nicht ging. Leider gab es in der Dokumentation der Zeitmessung keinen Hinweis, dass das passieren kann und die Hotline war nicht erreichbar. Dazu kommt, dass die Startcrew zur Pause den Decoder abgeklemmt hatte, um safe Pause zu machen und Euch ohne Fehldetektion auf die Strecke zu lassen. Dadurch haben alle Transponder für beide Läufe am Start unterschiedliche Zeitzonen (jeweils der selbe Fehler für alle Fahrer). Die Zeitstempel der Transponder müssen jetzt vom Hersteller ausgelesen werden, um die absoluten Rennzeiten zu bekommen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. September 2021)

Danke für das Update, auch wenn ich technisch nur die Hälfte verstehe. Wie lange wird denn das auslesen dauern bzw. wann können wir mit unseren Zeiten rechnen?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. September 2021)

Dürfte nicht mehr ewig dauern...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. September 2021)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Danke für das Update, auch wenn ich technisch nur die Hälfte verstehe. Wie lange wird denn das auslesen dauern bzw. wann können wir mit unseren Zeiten rechnen?


Aber ziemlich sicher scheint dein Handy für schnelle Stravazeiten optimiert zu sein  abgesehen davon, dass du so langsam ziemlich schnell geworden bist 

Update 19:30h leider gibt es noch keine Updates zu den Zeiten 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. September 2021)

So ölf Uhr jetzt und ich schicke Euch gleich per Mail nen Link mit Fotos, um die Wartezeit auf die genauen Zeiten zu verkürzen...sorry  

Update: der Mailserver spackt - ich bekomme die Mail nicht raus... 🤬


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber ziemlich sicher scheint dein Handy für schnelle Stravazeiten optimiert zu sein  abgesehen davon, dass du so langsam ziemlich schnell geworden bist


Danke für die Blumen 
Aber in dem Fall lag das wohl tatsächlich an meinem Handy, das hat gelegentliche Höhenflüge im Verlauf einer Aufzeichnung 😂


----------



## a-man (14. September 2021)

Moin in die Runde! Wir vermissen Kinder-Handschuhe, schwarz, von Roeckl. Wurden am Ü-30 vergessen. Sachdienliche Hinweise werden mit 2 Ü- Eiern belohnt!

Gruß André


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2021)

Ergebnisse sind gemailt! Oder gleich hier


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2022)

Bisschen überregionale Werbung für den Verein =)








						Illegale Trails im Deister: Gefährliches Katz-und-Maus-Spiel
					

Aus dem ganzen Norden zieht es Mountainbiker in den Deister - teilweise auch, um auf illegalen Routen die Berge hinunter zu fahren.




					www.ndr.de
				




Der Schlusssatz im Video... hahahahahaha

Schön find ich auch, dass hier nicht gleich von 3xx Trails gebrabbelt wird..


----------



## demlak (13. Februar 2022)

Heyho.. wie stehts aktuell um den Ü30? Bei fatzebuck steht was von Forstarbeiten vor 2 Wochen.. ist das noch aktuell?

dangö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2022)

Ja, ist noch gesperrt. 
Einmal wegen unserer Reparaturarbeiten. Wir brauchen noch etwa 1 Monat, bis der untere Teil fertig ist. Und bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist es unmöglich zu öffnen, sonst können wir alles nochmal machen. 
Zum anderen gibt es auch noch Forstarbeiten. 
Öffnen können wir allerdings wirklich erst, wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist.


----------



## demlak (13. Februar 2022)

Dann ist das so =)

Danke für die viele Arbeit!


----------



## Mpoint (14. Februar 2022)

Moinsen, liebe Deisterfreunde!

Mir schwebt eine 'Kamm-Tour' vor - also sofern mein Bike fettich (aktuell im Aufbau) ist - wobei ich nicht weiß, wo der beste 'Einstieg' ist: Springe o. Bad Nenndorf - insofern ist mir die Anfahrt per Bahn egal. BTW: ich bin bei 90Kg+Rucksack, Ü60 und seit Ende der 80er dabei. Kondition: naja! Ehrgeiz:* YAP ! *Lust:* Yoh !*

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen - oder hat die ähnliche Tour mal vor?


----------



## Mpoint (14. Februar 2022)

Mpoint schrieb:


> Ehrgeiz:* YAP ! *Lust:* Yoh !*
> 
> Wer kann mir weiterhelfen - oder hat die ähnliche Tour mal vor?* ODER mal gemacht?*


Seit Anfang der 90er war ich nie wieder im Deister, obwohl er vor der 'Haustür' liegt, - traurig, aber wahr! Gewisse Umstände haben mir das einfach verweigert - ist nun mal so! Also, Ihr Lieben - wo anfangen, Bd N. oder SPR. ?


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Februar 2022)

Faktisch macht das keinen Unterschied ich würd trotzdem in Bad Nenndorf starten, vom gefühl her geht es deutlich mehr bergab. Und wenn man noch Zeit und Lust hat kann man in beiden Richtungen am Waldrand noch Schlenker fahren.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Februar 2022)

Ü30 ist jetzt komplett gesperrt. 
Fichten Mikado.


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. März 2022)

Moinsen, gibt es ein Update zum Ü30? Auf der Website steht was von 'teilweise gesperrt'. Welche Abschnitte sind betroffen?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2022)

Bis zur Schranke sind vielleicht mal 100m am Stück fahrbar...


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. März 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bis zur Schranke sind vielleicht mal 100m am Stück fahrbar...


Vielen Dank. Dann wäre die Jumpline (letzter Abschnitt) auf dem Ü30 befahrbar oder ist die noch zu feucht?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2022)

Der untere Teil müsste (ohne Regen) ziemlich excellent fahrbar sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. März 2022)

Liebe deisterfreun.de*innen,



hier kommt noch ein zweiter, kleiner Reminder zur online-Hauptversammlung am 19.03.2022 ab 18 Uhr. Der link zum Youtube-Channel ist endlich da:










Tagesordnungspunkte (TOP) JHV 2022df



gibt es





Den link zu den TOP mit Abstimmungen (Nrn.:,7. und 9.) habt ihr per Emaul bekommen (solltet ihr doppelt Abstimmen, zählt die letzte Abstimmung).
TROTZDEM: BITTE STIMMT NUR AB, WENN IHR ES NOCH NICHT GEMACHT HABT.



Die Abstimmung ist möglich ab sofort bis einschl. 19.03.2022 15h, ihr habt also länger Zeit, als bei einer analogen JHV. Alle Abstimmungsergebnisse werden dann auf der JHV präsentiert. Wir haben uns für dieses Vorgehen entschieden, weil eine Abstimmung bei der JHV direkt mit Risiken versehen ist und möglicherweise die Technik versagt.



Gruß, Mark



Deisterfreun.de Kassenwart


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2022)

Moin zusammen, 

"ihr" habt euch auf der HV einen discord-channel gewünscht. Mailt mit bitte eure Nicks/Teilnahmewünsche mit "Discord" im Betreff an finanzen ett Deisterfreun.de.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. März 2022)

'nabend allerseits,

einige unter Euch haben ja auch schon angeregt was zu tun und wirü berlegen auch fieberhaft, was und wie wir auch als Institution machen wollen. Wir sehen tatsächlich eher nicht das Mandat Euren Vereinsbeitrago der Teile davon als Geldspende weiter zu leiten, da der Beitrag für Einige auch so schon eine Belastung ist.
Wer Geld spenden will ist neben den üblichen Verdächtigen (Mission Lifeline / Ärzte ohne Grenzen / usw.) vielleicht hier ganz gut aufgehoben:
https://www.sport4ukraine.de/
Spenden dorthin werden verdoppelt und in die Ukraine weiter geleitet.

ABER KOMMEN WIR JETZT ZU DEM, WAS WIR MACHEN KÖNNEN / WOLLEN:

Wir alle fahren ja aus Gründen Rad und wollen Geflüchteten auch ermöglichen, mit dem Fahrrad dem Alltag zu entfliehen und den eigenen Bewegungsradius zu erweitern.

Wir würden gerne Fahrräder spenden und Radtouren organisieren. Habt Ihr
zufällig Räder, die ihr nicht mehr gebrauchen könnt? Die müssen jetzt
nicht direkt einsatzbereit sein, wir können sicher Kleinigkeiten Instand
setzen und aus zwei kaputten Rädern ein Heiles machen. Vielleicht stehen
ja auch bei Eltern, Freunden und Bekannten noch ewig ungenutzte Räder?
Alles hilft! Also schreibt ne kurzen Antwortmail wenn ihr mit Rad und Tat
helfen wollt (z.B. auch wenn ihr einen Transporter habt und in der Lage
wärt die Räder an einem Tag mal einzusammeln...).

Gruß, Mark

Deisterfreun.de Kassenwart


----------



## ThomasH77 (24. März 2022)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Moinsen, gibt es ein Update zum Ü30? Auf der Website steht was von 'teilweise gesperrt'. Welche Abschnitte sind betroffen?
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab!


Weiß jemand zufällig, wie lange das gehen soll? Aktuell riesige Absperre-Transparente Landesfürst Niedersachsen, "wir ernten den Rohstoff Holz" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2022)




----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Mai 2022)

Die beiden oberen Teile des Ü30 sind gestern komplett aufgeräumt worden. 
Es ist wieder alles fahrbar, nur ein paar Kurven haben sich leicht verändert durch die umgestürzten Bäume. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## ThomasH77 (17. Mai 2022)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die beiden oberen Teile des Ü30 sind gestern komplett aufgeräumt worden.
> Es ist wieder alles fahrbar, nur ein paar Kurven haben sich leicht verändert durch die umgestürzten Bäume.
> Viel Spaß!


Danke für die Info, das ändert meine Feierabendplanung heute radikal


----------



## ThomasH77 (2. Juni 2022)

Falls den jmd. vermisst...


----------



## KnutWalfisch (7. Juni 2022)

Ohne Kontext oder selbst jemals vor Ort gewesen zu sein, lasse ich das mal hier. Geht um inoffizielle Trails am Deister. Der Verein und seine Arbeit wird allerdings positiv hervorgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juni 2022)

Moin Leude*innen!

Damit ihr bei Discord mitmischen könnt, müsstet ihr eine mail mit eurem Discord-Nick an [email protected] schicken. Denn sollte es nach hoffentlich kurzer Prüfung auch gleich los gehen. Bitte mailt mit der im Verein angegebenen Mail, damit wir auch sicher sein können, dass ihr es seid 

Zum Server geht es hier: https://discord.gg/e2uJqum4qG


----------



## RickStar (20. Juni 2022)

Nochmal kurz wegen Discord:
Ihr seid Mitglied der Deisterfreun.de und wollt Zugriff auf die rein internen Channel?

Dann bitte die Einladung unter https://discord.gg/e2uJqum4qG annehmen und von der beim Verein bekannten email (auf die Ihr auch eine email vom Kassenwart bekommen haben solltet) an [email protected] euren Discord Nick, z.B. Joker#0815. mailen.

Beides erspart uns Nachfragen und Zeit - und Ihr kommt schneller "in den Zirkel"  

Ride on!


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2022)

Nabend zusammen,

in zwei Wochen ist es schon Historie, deswegen möchte ich Euch an der Stelle nochmal erinnern, möglichst gut gelaunt und zahlreich am 3.9.2022 mit uns das diesjährige Members Race zu feiern.

Bitte versucht wenn irgendwie möglich mit Rad und/oder Öffies anzureisen, da die Parkplatzsituation am Pass mindestens schwierig sein wird.

Die ersten Starter*innen werden ab 9.30h auf die Strecke gelassen. Für Verpflegung sorgt diesmal die Region Hannover, die Parallel zum Rennen ihren Waldinfotag abhält. Gut für Euch, weil ihr so nämlich ganz bequem, nett und höflich fragen könnt, was ihr schon immer von der Region wissen wolltet und warum es sooo lange dauert weitere Trails zu legalisieren.

Unser Kids Race wird zwischen den Rennläufen für die Großen gestartet. Die Siegerehrung ist gegen 17h geplant*.

Also, bis dahin!



*Hier nochmal die ausführlichen FAQs

⏱️ TIME TABLE

ab 08:00 Ausgabe Transponder & Startnummern

bis ca. 09:00 Trackwalk

1. Rennlauf 09:30

Kids Race 12:30

Kids Siegerehrung

2. Rennlauf 14:00

17:00 Siegerehrung



🏆 STARTERKLASSEN



Kids m/w U11

Youth m/w U14

Juniors m U21

Ladies/Men 21-34

Masters m/w 35-49

Seniors m 50+



🅿️ PARKEN



Platzsparend parken.

Bildet lieber Fahrgemeinschaften oder lasst Euch oben am Pass absetzen.



Parkt z.B. auf den Wanderparkplätzen in Egestorf und lauft bzw. fahrt die restlichen Meter mit dem Rad.

Nutzt zur Anreise die Bahn.



Keine Wohnmobile oder Camper auf dem Passparkplatz. Kompakte Vans bis ca. 5m sind OK. Kein Parken und kein Übernachten am Vorabend.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2022)

Wir kommen aus Goslar/Wolfenbüttel lassen unterwegs aber ein Fahrzeug zurück. 
Wo wird Trikotausgabe sein für die Besteller ?
Zum trackwalk geht zu Fuss hinauf sicher ?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2022)

Es kann auch am Bahnhof Egestorf geparkt werden. Von da tritt es sich auch komplett entspannt 200hm zum Pass in locker 30min hoch.








						Bahnhof Egestorf zum Passparkplatz | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Mark Wolf hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 3,58 km | Dauer: 00:28 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Zum "Trackwalk" müsste man da eh vorbei...


----------



## jammerlappen (31. August 2022)

Nabend allerseits,

die Ereignisse überschlagen sich ein wenig, weswegen es hier noch die Infos von mir zum Renntag gibt.

Tina hat es in Ihrer unermüdlichen Sponsorensuche bis an den Reschen getrieben, wo Sie unter anderem die Hartje KG so lange argumentativ bearbeitet hat, bis die die große Schatulle für Euch zum Renntag aufgemacht haben. Nebenbei haben Tina und Nico dort den zweiten Platz im Endurorennen abgeräumt - herzlichen Glückwünsche an dieser Stelle 

Nun aber zurück zum Thema: Wir konnten die HARTJE KG für eine Zusammenarbeit zum Raceday gewinnen und haben uns daher nochmal ein besonderes Highlight für Euch ausgedacht:

Der Raceday soll für alle eine Riesenparty werden und allen Spaß machen, auch denen, die es nicht auf's Treppchen schaffen und denen, die in diesem Jahr leider keinen Startplatz bekommen haben, aus diesem Grund gibt es am Samstag für Euch ein großes Gewinnspiel mit vielen absolut geilen Preisen wie z.B. Helmen von ABUS, Flatpedals von ACROS und als Hauptgewinn ein nagelneue 2023er LYRIK von ROCKSHOX!

Wie kommt ihr da ran? Erstens vorbei kommen und zweitens Euch ein oder mehrere Lose besorgen. Wer beim Rennen startet, nimmt mit seiner Startnummer automatisch an der Tombola teil, alle anderen können sich am Deisterfreunde- Stand ihre Lose kaufen.

Wichtig: die Ziehung der Lose folgt im Anschluss an die Siegerehrung um 17:00 Uhr, gewinnen kann nur, wer da ist!

Was wir mit den Einnahmen machen?

Die Nachwuchsarbeit der letzten Jahre hat sich ohne jeden Zweifel bewährt und als nächstes wollen wir noch ein paar Bikes für die Trailschool - Kids anschaffen. Mit dem Erlös der Tombola kommen wir diesem Ziel hoffentlich schnell näher, wenn Ihr Euch großzügig die Lose gönnt, um die Preise im Gesamtwert von gut 2.000 € abzustauben!

Ein Los gibt es für 1€, 5 Lose für 10€ und ganze 10 Lose gibt es für 25€, ihr dürft aber auch gerne mehr für die Lose bezahlen 

Das Programm unserer Co-Ausrichter hab ich Euch auch angehängt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die eine oder der andere von Euch sich dafür interessieren könnte:

"Auf der gemeinsamen genutzten Veranstaltungsfläche sind neben dem Fachbereich Umwelt und dem Team Naherholung der Region sowie dem Verein Deisterfreun.de auch die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten, die Klosterkammer, die Freiherr Knigge’sche Forstverwaltung, der BUND und die Regionskommunen am Deister vertreten. An den Ständen können Besucherinnen und Besucher ihr Wissen bei einem Wald-Quiz testen und sich über den Naturraum Wald, die Naherholungsmöglichkeiten im Deister und den Forstwirtschaftlichen Wert des Gebiets informieren.
Baumschäden durch Hitze, Trockenheit und Schädlingsbefall werden ebenso thematisiert wie die Probleme, die Mountainbike Abfahrten abseits der dafür vorgesehenen Strecken zur Folge haben. Wer sich einer geführten, rund zweieinhalbstündigen Wanderung anschließt, bekommt ab 12 Uhr einen tieferen Einblick in das Ökosystem Wald."

Hört sich für mich so an, als wäre wirklich für ALLE was dabei, also kommet reichlich, kommet viel!

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon richtig dolle, endlich mal wieder alle zusammen kommen zu können (und ich verdrücke eine einsame Träne im Urlaub)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. September 2022)

Hier der Link zu den Ergebnissen.





						Deisterfreun.de e.V. - Bis bald im Wald!
					






					www.deisterfreun.de


----------



## schappi (5. September 2022)

Hier der erste Bericht von der Jugendabteilung


----------



## Unplugged (17. September 2022)




----------



## RudiGonzales (2. Oktober 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ho ho ho zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ho ho ho zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glück auf!
Was habt ihr denn für eine Zeitmessanlage angeschafft und seid ihr happy damit?

VG
Rudi


----------



## momme (17. November 2022)

Es bewegt sich was:

Neue Mountainbiketrails? Die Deisterfreunde haben weitere Strecken in Aussicht​Im Kampf um neue Mountainbikestrecken bekommen die Deisterfreunde Unterstützung aus den Verwaltungsspitzen in Rodenberg und Bad Nenndorf. Auch die Forsteigentümer am Westrand des Deisters signalisieren ihre Bereitschaft zur Kooperation.

Mirko Haendel, 17.11.2022, 17:00 Uhr

Barsinghausen. Die Mountainbiker des Vereins Deisterfreunde sind ihrem Streben nach weiteren genehmigten Strecken im Deister einen großen Schritt nähergekommen. Dem Verein aus Barsinghausen werden drei neue Trails in Aussicht gestellt. Diese werden vermutlich außerhalb der Region Hannover in Waldgebieten oberhalb Rodenbergs und Bad Nenndorfs liegen.

Unter dem Titel „Statement des Vorstands – Neue Trails?“ hat der Vorstand des Mountainbikevereins am vergangenen Mittwoch auf seiner Homepage deisterfreun.de folgende Nachricht veröffentlicht: „Als aktuellen Erfolg haben wir im Gebiet der Gemeinden Rodenberg und Nenndorf feste Zusagen von Waldeigentümer*innen, neue Trails bauen bzw. bestehende Trails legalisieren zu dürfen. Das Gebiet reicht in etwa vom Fernsehturm/Kammweg bis zum Deisterrand in Lauenau, Rodenberg und Bad Nenndorf.“

Dieser Entwicklung gingen nach Aussagen der Vereinsvorsitzenden Tina Hachmann Gespräche mit Waldeigentümern und den Verwaltungsspitzen der betroffenen Anrainergemeinden voraus, die sich über ein halbes Jahr hinzogen.

Unterstützung erhalten die Deisterfreunde (DF) nach eigenen Angaben von Nenndorfs Stadtdirektor Mike Schmidt (CDU) sowie Rodenbergs Samtgemeindebürgermeister und Barsinghausens ehemals Erstem Stadtrat Thomas Wolf (FDP).

Drei neue Trails ab Frühling 2023?​Man habe mit den beiden zwei Partner an der Seite, „die für den Deister in Gänze eine mit den Grundeigentümern abgestimmte und in seiner Ausübung gelenkte Entwicklung des Mountainbiketourismus vorantreiben möchten“. In den Verwaltungen beider Gemeinden werde die Professionalisierung des Mountainbikesports im Deister als eine große Chance zur touristischen Entwicklung aller Anrainerkommunen angesehen, schreibt der DF-Vorstand.

Trotz der Unterstützung aus den Verwaltungen und den schriftlichen Zusagen der Forstvertretungen wird es bis zur Genehmigung von voraussichtlich drei weiteren Abfahrtsstrecken wohl noch einige Monate dauern. Zunächst sollen die Ergebnisse einer bereits vor über einem Jahr von der Region Hannover in Auftrag gegeben Machbarkeitsstudie zur Umwandlung des Deisters in einen Naturpark (Titel: „Entwicklungspotenziale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister“) abgewartet werden. Diese sind für Januar oder Februar 2023 zu erwarten.

Zugleich müssen umfangreiche Prüf- und Genehmigungsverfahren eingeleitet werden. Zu dem Zweck wollen alle notwendigen Instanzen ebenfalls im Januar des kommenden Jahres Gespräche führen. Wie im Falle der bereits existierenden drei offiziellen Trails bedarf es unter anderem einer Ausnahmegenehmigung der unteren Umweltschutzbehörden, da die Flächen im Landschaftsschutzgebiet liegen.

„Wir hoffen, im Frühling 2023 die neuen Strecken offiziell eröffnen zu können“, sagte Hachmann.

Nicht verantwortlich für das Tun aller Mountainbiker​In seinem Statement betont der DF-Vorstand, dass sich der Verein, der mittlerweile fast 1100 Mitglieder zählt, zukünftig nicht mehr als „generalverantwortliche Interessenvertretung des Mountainbikesports im Deister“ sieht. Diese Funktion sollen die Deisterfreunde nach Ansicht verschiedener Forsteigentümer sowie der Region Hannover ausfüllen und im gesamten Deister regulierend eingreifen, wenn es etwa darum geht, das nicht genehmigte Anlegen von Trails zu unterbinden oder bereits bestehende zurückzubauen.

Der Vorstand widerspricht dieser Erwartungshaltung. Der Verein habe über Jahre hinweg bewiesen, dass er ein zuverlässiger Partner sei und im Bereich des Kooperationspartners, Niedersächsische Landesforsten (NLF), mit großem Aufwand illegal entstandene Trails zurückbaut. „Diesen generellen Service können wir in unserer Ehrenamtlichkeit nur für unsere Kooperationspartner leisten, in deren jeweiligem Bereich wir legale Trails betreiben dürfen.“

Zukünftig werde der DF-Vorstand seine „ehrenamtliche Energie“ ausschließlich in diese Kooperationen stecken, um den Mountainbikesport gemeinsam und abgestimmt zu entwickeln. Ziel sei weiterhin eine Erweiterung des legalen Angebotes von Trails, „welches wir über den gesamten Deister als notwendig erachten, um den Bau von illegalen Trails einzudämmen und steuern zu können“.









						Neue Mountainbiketrails? Die Deisterfreunde haben weitere Strecken in Aussicht
					

Im Kampf um neue Mountainbikestrecken bekommen die Deisterfreunde Unterstützung aus den Verwaltungsspitzen in Rodenberg und Bad Nenndorf. Auch die Forsteigentümer am Westrand des Deisters signalisieren ihre Bereitschaft zur Kooperation.




					www.haz.de
				













						Off Season - Statement des Vorstands
					






					www.deisterfreun.de


----------



## Power-Valve (17. November 2022)

schon spannend wie sich die Wortwahl von "tatsaechlich oeffentlichen Wegen" zu "illegalen Trails" veraendert hat.
Oder betrifft das nur die nicht-naturbelassenen Trails?

Ansonsten tolle Sache!
Gruss vom Uwe


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. November 2022)

Dabei allerdings den Kontext nicht übergehen. Es heißt "Bau von illegalen Trails" und "illegal entstandene Trails". Das sagt wenig darüber aus, wie sich der trail/Weg später rechtlich definieren mag. 

Den Bau / die Entstehung von späteren TöWs als ehrenamtliches Engagement, geduldet, Grauzone oder gar nicht zu bezeichnen... wäre wohl Heuchelei.

Ansonsten heißt es "bestehende Trails legalisieren". Klingt in Ordnung.


----------



## Power-Valve (18. November 2022)

naja, viele alte Trails sind ja ueber Jahrzehnte eingelatschte Trails... 

Die Entwicklung ist auf jeden Fall super, solange Nutzer von alten Trails nicht kriminalisiert werden.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2022)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> naja, viele alte Trails sind ja ueber Jahrzehnte eingelatschte Trails...
> 
> Die Entwicklung ist auf jeden Fall super, solange Nutzer von alten Trails nicht kriminalisiert werden.


Die Diskussion über töWs und "illegale" Trails hat sich ja leider durch ein Urteil in den letzten Jahren grundlegend verändert. "Illegal" ist jetzt halt alles, was von aussen den Eindruck erweckt, nicht gewünscht zu sein. Alles andere ist weiterhin töW. 
Die Herrschaft darüber haben die Eigentümer des Grund und Bodens...


----------

